# Progress for the stage (lee85's Journal)



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Time for a blog I think...best to keep up-to-date with this sort of thing being that I would hopefully achieve my goals and get my skinny ass up on stage...

So, I have been training for 2years. 1st year shouldn't really count as training, since I was still doing the drugs and drinking and generally wasting my time. I have always wanted to be big since I was a kid...but sh*t went the wrong way and I spent over 10years destroying my body, which I think now has giving me a way of appreciating it now.

So for a year I would say I have been pretty serious and even more serious in the last 6months due to my new training partner.

*Now to get to the point*

*
*

*
*

*
*I am 26 yo,

5'9.8"

12stone-168lbs-76kg

I used the machine in the gym and it says my BF is 12.6% ... I hope it's right!!

I am natty for now...did try Oxy's, but couldn't be f*cked with it, the missus moaned about it...probably a good thing after reading some thread on here, lol...

*Diet*

*
*

*
*7am - Porridge, banana, green tea...and a coffee and shake

around 9-10, 5eggs scrambled, or 2 tins tuna with alittle mayo

12-shake and porridge or peanut butter with toast

1-2 - Chicken breast, rice...or small portion of chicken chassuar, casserolle, which I make at lunch and keep the rest for dinner which I make pots and veg to have with it

5 - another 3-4 eggs or tuna with shake

7-8 - chicken, meat, mince, with rice, pots, veg

10- shake...and all shakes are taking with water

This diet is obviously open to suggestions and fixes...I am sort of new still to the game, so I trying to get it right...I am also trying to put weight on.

*Workout 6day split*

*
*

*
**Monday - Legs*

*
*

*
*Squats - 60kg 1x12reps (warm up)

- 100kg 1x16reps

- 140kg 1x12reps

- 180kg 1x8reps

Calf raises - 200kg 1x10reps

- 180kg 1x12reps

- 160kg 1x14reps

- 140kg 1x16reps

Leg Extensions - 95kg 1x10reps

- 75kg 1x12reps

- 55kg 1x14 or 16reps

- 35kg 1x16 or 20reps

Leg Curls - not so good - 65kg 1x10reps

- 55kg 1x10reps

- 45kg 1x14 or 16reps

- 35kg 1x16 or 20reps

Leg Press - 160kg 1x10reps

- 140kg 1x10 or 12 (pretty f*cked by now...but have added abs between this and leg curls)

- 120kg 1x12 or 14reps

- 100kg 1x16 or 18reps

I was thinking about posting the whole weeks routine, but I will instead post what I've done this week starting from tuesday (Yesterday) onwards, just so it's more accurate.

I have no idea how to post pics or vids, but there are...hold it...may have this here...Okay, I done it and I hope it posts right...

Anyway, all this is obviously open to suggestions, critisism, etc...any help, or advice would be appreciated. My goals is to get on stage (hopefully), may be abit late in the game but I'm going for it anyway, no point in doing all this with putting it towards a goal and achievement...Thanks for reading and as I said fire away...constructive of course 








Attached Thumbnails    

Pics are - recent in the UK shorts and the old in the black


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good luck lee


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

8 reps with 180kg on squats at 12 stone bodyweight!!!! jesus christ thats awesome.

i want to see a video lol. just kidding mate you're mental strong.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Good luck lee


Thanks Rob, along road, but definatly worth it


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

-AC- said:


> 8 reps with 180kg on squats at 12 stone bodyweight!!!! jesus christ thats awesome.
> 
> i want to see a video lol. just kidding mate you're mental strong.


I nearly got stuck at 160 on 8 last week, best force up I've ever done lol!! Yesterday was a good day mate...see what I can do about a vid  ...


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll follow this. Good luck mate!

Oh, and x2 on the squats. What's ur ROM like at 180kg? U goin ass to the grass? If so would expect more on the leg press...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

MusclesBound said:


> I'll follow this. Good luck mate!
> 
> Oh, and x2 on the squats. What's ur ROM like at 180kg? U goin ass to the grass? If so would expect more on the leg press...


I'm using the leg press to help me get that little lower mate...I do need to drop the ass abit more, but not far off. I am going to stick to the 180 for abit, and the guy training with me say the squats are spot on, but I know I gotta drop it abit more...thanks mate


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Fair play! Alot of ppl can find going heavy on the squat can take some of the tension off the muscle and put alot of pressure on the knees and hips. I like doing one week heavy and the following week using slightly less weight but more volume and real deep rom. I like to mix squats and press around alot aswell, I find they help improve the other.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

MusclesBound said:


> Fair play! Alot of ppl can find going heavy on the squat can take some of the tension off the muscle and put alot of pressure on the knees and hips. I like doing one week heavy and the following week using slightly less weight but more volume and real deep rom. I like to mix squats and press around alot aswell, I find they help improve the other.


Sometimes thats best mate. Since I made the decision to go for bodybuilding other than powerlifting my routine has changed and I'm not really going for as heavy, not all the time


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Firstly mate your stats/strength are awesome. Your obviously fields ahead of where I am so this is a question as opposed to a critique, but isn't that a lot of eggs? Also what's your macro break down as by the looks of it your protein is going to be in the region of 300g. Isn't that quite high as well?? Excuse my ignorance


I think the ignorance is in my part mate...I haven't actually done the macro breakdown mate only known about it since I came on back on here...I knew the diet would get it first, lol...when I first started seriously I was eating anything and everything...I have recently started trying to concentrate on the diet. But above is only rough, some things will be missed...depends weather I do gym at 7am or 5pm...thank for pointing this out mate...I need it sorted and for the eggs, sometimes it's eggs, sometimes it tuna. I am wanting to put weight on, this is the plan...

So as I said, excuse my ignornace mate  ...if you want to throw any ideas in there, fire away bud  ... but I will figure out the macro breakdown of my diet


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Your journal name is as bad as mine!  lol.

Scary looking first session there mate. mega squatting. Your strength per bodyweight is insane.. What's the rest of your routine look like?

Diet looks good. I would maybe put a fat source such as olive oil or peanut butter with your pre-bed shake and maybe some carbs with the 5pm meal depending on when you train but apart from that it looks decent


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> Your journal name is as bad as mine!  lol.
> 
> Scary looking first session there mate. mega squatting. Your strength per bodyweight is insane.. What's the rest of your routine look like?
> 
> Diet looks good. I would maybe put a fat source such as olive oil or peanut butter with your pre-bed shake and maybe some carbs with the 5pm meal depending on when you train but apart from that it looks decent


Aww come on, mines is just abit less adventurous and may remind you of a **** film, lol

I will be posting the rest of the routine as I do it this week, just so it's accurate ...the diet could do with abit of fixing, although I do take pride in my NO CHIPS diet, lol!! I will try the peanut butter in the pre-workout, good thing it's smooth I guess. got chest tomorrow, so that will be next, I was supposed to do cardio today...but that not happening


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Today was not a bad day in the gym...but the diet got knocked off with 12pm rise...this is what happens when you don't work, you can stay up later and watch ****ty films (not porn) and be on here later ****ing myself at the I'm Straight thread!!

Anyway today was a chest day...here it is...

*Wednesday Chest*

Flat Bench - 60kg 1x12reps (warm up)

-100kg 1x8reps

-120kg 1x4reps (this is one more than I have done in 3weeks!!)

drop - 105kg 1x8reps

Smith Incline press - 100kg 1x4reps

-80kg 1x6reps

-60kg 1x12reps

Smith decline press (for a change) - 60kg 1x20reps

-80kg 1x10reps

-70kg 1x14reps

Flat bench flys - 32kg 1x7reps

-28kg 1x10reps

-24kg 1x14reps(this was a drop at 12, then raised again for another 2reps)

-20kg 1x16reps

Then did abs - 1x150 sit ups

Seated Chest press - 90kg 1x7(and a half if it counts, lol) reps

- 70kg 1x8reps

- 35kg 1x16reps

- 55kg 1x11reps

I then done 8mins on the cross trainer...but it was too hot, our gym is underground and the aircon is always f*cked...

*Diet*

Because I woke so late...I ate...Porridge, shake and coffee...and 2pints of water

2pm - wholemeal toast with peanut butter and shake...pint of water (already had water inbetween)

4pm - tin of tuna with mayo and a pint of water

gym at 5...home now ate 8 and sitting down to a chinese...fire away with the food, but I'm going to enjoy it regardless, lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Right, so off to a good start today...up for 7:30, had my shake with HMB, porridge, 2pints of water and a coffee (well about half a cup!) ... will have a tin of tuna and banana before I head to the gym for 11 with an old friend to do back and bi's...then it's 4days off, cause I don't know any gyms in Kendal...also 4days off here, so will have to keep a log to update when I get back, but more than likely my diet will be out the window...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Now I am back online and have the laptop I will update...although I am ashamed of my diet, so will post my better diet tomorrow...

*Thursday Workout*

My mate brought Jack3d&#8230;3scoops, and a shared sachet of Black Powder

*Back and bi's* - Deadlift 60kg 1x12reps

- 100kg 1x10reps

- 140kg 1x7reps

- 160kg was only going to do 150, but already had 10's in hand&#8230;1x3reps (PB)

- 110kg 1x13reps

Ezeebar bicep curls on preacher - 50kg 1x8reps

- 45kg 1x9reps

- 40kg 1x12reps

- 35kg 1x16reps

Bicep pulldown things on shoulder, lat tri, bicep machine thing - full stack 100kg 1x16reps

- 90kg 1x13reps

- 80kg 1x16reps

- 70kg 1x21reps

Lat pulldowns - 90kg 1x6reps

- 80kg 1x9reps

- 70kg 1x14reps

Then I do bicep pulldown and lat pulldowns - 50kg 1x10reps too sets for each one after the other, last pulldown only 6reps

Break - Abs 1x300reps split into 100, 150, 50

Machine lat pulldowns - 100kg 1x12reps

- 80kg 1x16reps

- 60kg 1x20reps

Then one handed for each arm - 60kg 1x20reps

- 80kg 1x15reps

- 100kg 1x10reps

Then Pass 25kg bar until pump is so sore you can't take and have to tell them to drop it in front of you, lol....

After that workout, I went to the Solid Rock, got wasted and suffered for 2days after, ate pizza, takeaways...won't be doing that for a while...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Sunday Workout*

*Chest *

Flat bench - 60kg 1x16reps

- 100kg 1x8reps

- 120kg 1x5reps

- 110kg 1x5reps (usually do 3 for 120, so this may have f*cked me??)

Incline dumbell press - 42kg 1x7reps

- 38kg 1x12reps

- 34kg 1x17reps

Decline smith chest press - 80kg 1x6reps

- 100kg 1x4reps

- 60kg 1x21reps

Flys - 36kg 1x8reps

- 32kg 1x12reps

- 28kg 1x16reps

- 24kg 1x18reps

Break - Abs 250reps split into 100, 150

Flat bench pullovers - 48kg 1x10reps

- 40kg 1x14reps

- 32kg 1x16reps

Supersets on seated chest press - 90kg 1x7reps

- 60kg 1x9reps

- 40kg 1x20reps (I think the last one is right&#8230;it was either that or 16, but I am sure it was 20reps)


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Subbed to this.. some great lifts there bud

Dan


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good to see another natty trainer  Strong lad at that! I also wants vids of those squats cause that is really impressive stuff mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

subd. strength is amazing mate and only 12 stone lol! keep it up buddy


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

what happened to the photos bud?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

video of this 180 squat for 8 reps mate ?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

cas said:


> what happened to the photos bud?


I put them on my first post bud...I will upload more when there is a noticable differance


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys...I will be leaving LAfitness as I lost my job and can't afford it, but will move to Pure and get a vid up asap...LA don't allow pics or vids to be taking in their gyms for some reason


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Monday Workout*

*Bi's and Tri's*

Preacher eezybar curls - 25kg 1x30reps

- 35kg 1x18reps

- 45kg 1x10reps

- 50kg 1x8reps

Bicep Pulldown things - 100kg 1x10reps

- 80kg 1x16reps

- 90kg 1x10reps

Tricep pushdowns - 40kg 1x14reps

- 45kg 1x10reps

- 35kg 1x19reps

Sit-ups - 100reps then 50reps and 50again

Bicep cable curls - 45kg 1x8reps

- 40kg 1x12reps

- 35kg 1x14reps (Hated doing these, felt to wobbly and annoying to do)

Seated tricep ez-bar extensions - 25kg 1x24reps

- 35kg 1x16reps

- 45kg 1x7reps

- 50kg 1x a couple good form and about 4sh*ty ones&#8230;.failed, attempted but definite fail&#8230;

Tricep dumbell extensions - 14kg 1x12reps each arm

- 10kg 19reps each arm

Dumbell curls on preacher, these were done with a 16kg, 12kg and a 8kg for each arm - 16kg 1x14reps

- 12kg 1x10reps

- 8kg 1x9reps (also done one after the other without rest)

Seated tricep extensions on machine - 65kg 1x20reps

- 55kg 1x16reps

- 45kg 1x19reps (was pretty ****ed, and these are too easy to do, only used for the reps)

Then to end&#8230;20kg barbell pass&#8230;close grip and wide grip, 12 or 10 reps each then pass&#8230;

After that I hit the Solid Rock again&#8230;have to stop doing this&#8230;it's easy to drink, but I'm f*cked for days after. Stayed at my mates and ended up drinking the next day&#8230;So starting training again tomorrow and going to definatly keep my eye on the weights and training other that booze, for a long time


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thursday Workout

Back and Bi's (this workout was fantastic&#8230;I never done deadlifts, the plan of which my training partner had was to do them at the end&#8230;I said that I doubt that will happen, lol)

Preacher ez-bar bicep curls - 25kg 1x16reps

- 35kg 1x12reps

- 45kg 1x8reps

- 55kg 1x2reps (to heavy at 7.00am)

Lat pulldowns - 60kg 1x16reps

- 70kg 1x12reps

- 80kg 1x9reps

- 90kg 1x5reps

Bicep pulldowns - 100kg 1x8reps

- 90kg 1x12reps

- 80kg 1x14reps

- 70kg 1x18reps

Bicep curls with Olympic bar - 55kg 1x6reps

- 45kg 1x10reps

- 35kg 1x14reps

- 25kg 21's

Break - 200sit ups

Pulldown lat machine - 100kg 1x10reps

- 90kg 1x12reps

- 80kg 1x16reps

- 70kg 1x20reps

We don't have a t-bar in our gym, but we grabbed the Olympic bar and butterfly attachment and did T-bar rows

Weight is not including bar and only doing 10's except warmup

T-bar rows - 20kg 1x12reps

- 40kg 1x10reps

- 60kg 1x10reps

- 80kg 1x8reps

- 100kg 1x3reps

- 45kg 1x18reps

Then to finish&#8230;21's with 20kg barbell

Wasn't my best performance, but did give all&#8230;or as much as I could that early in the morning, certinaly it will give my body a shock!!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

nice journal this, not seen a shoulder workout yet have I? :')


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> nice journal this, not seen a shoulder workout yet have I? :')


No...your right...I've been drinking a wee bit too much recently...so workouts were spaced out terribley mate...however off the sauce, and a shoulder and tri workout will be posted tomorrow bud


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

lee85 said:


> No...your right...I've been drinking a wee bit too much recently...so workouts were spaced out terribley mate...however off the sauce, and a shoulder and tri workout will be posted tomorrow bud


Damn straight, I need to fit in legs, back and shoulders by saturday night before I go my dads  Cant go tonight either


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

so you got fri and sat too add them in?? do thighs and back, then shoulders and calves?? idea there mate, just split the legs


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

impressive strength you have throughout your exercises, keep it up...


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

lee85 said:


> so you got fri and sat too add them in?? do thighs and back, then shoulders and calves?? idea there mate, just split the legs


Nah I'd rather do legs in one go since I only do sqauts and calf raises, was going to do legs and back, and then shoulders or maybe just miss shoulders this week cos my rotator cuff has been giving me abit of trouble


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> impressive strength you have throughout your exercises, keep it up...


Thanks bud...I'll get up there one day


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Nah I'd rather do legs in one go since I only do sqauts and calf raises, was going to do legs and back, and then shoulders or maybe just miss shoulders this week cos my rotator cuff has been giving me abit of trouble


I usually do legs in one also mate, but do you not use any of the machines for legs?? Probably best take the shoulder day off if you got some issues there anyway


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

im just going to echo whats already been said, crazy strength and 12 stone natty...damn i need work! lol  good luck

what show are you aiming to hit?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

lee85 said:


> I usually do legs in one also mate, but do you not use any of the machines for legs?? Probably best take the shoulder day off if you got some issues there anyway


Nah I just do olympic bar squats and raises, the machines seem to wreck havoc with my knees and I'm pretty satisfied with the growth form squats


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

OJay said:


> im just going to echo whats already been said, crazy strength and 12 stone natty...damn i need work! lol  good luck
> 
> what show are you aiming to hit?


haha, thanks dude, I say the same when I read other peoples journals. and I still need alot of work bud  ... honestly mate, I'm just trying to get my head around the whole scene...it's only a recent aim, but I'll stay natty...for now...but the BB's that are even natty are f*cking huge...long way bud, but I will get there


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Nah I just do olympic bar squats and raises, the machines seem to wreck havoc with my knees and I'm pretty satisfied with the growth form squats


I used to have the same issues with knees bud, but as get stronger that will change...running still cause abit of a twinge in my knee, but nothing like it used too


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

lee85 said:


> I used to have the same issues with knees bud, but as get stronger that will change...running still cause abit of a twinge in my knee, but nothing like it used too


Yeah I've got insoles to keep my knee aligned abit more, helps with running


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Yeah I've got insoles to keep my knee aligned abit more, helps with running


okay, thats alittle different...helps though?? so you couldn't do squats or dead barefoot then??


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

lee85 said:


> okay, thats alittle different...helps though?? so you couldn't do squats or dead barefoot then??


Yeah, I use flat sole shoes for squats and deads, but I have insoles for running, takes pressure from your knee joint


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Yeah, I use flat sole shoes for squats and deads, but I have insoles for running, takes pressure from your knee joint


Sounds good mate...get them in any sports shop then??


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Sounds good mate...get them in any sports shop then??


Nahhh had do a stupid physio thing although they are branded so I'll see if you can buy them


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Nahhh had do a stupid physio thing although they are branded so I'll see if you can buy them


could do the trick bud thanks


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Friday Workout*

*Shoulder and Tri's*

Standing dumbell shoulder press - 16kg 1x16reps

- 26kg 1x8reps

- 18kg 1x12reps

Seated dumbell shoulder press - 36kg 1x8reps

- 32kg 1x14reps

- 28kg 1x20reps

More Standing dumbell shoulder raises - 18kg 1x15reps

- 24kg 1x8reps

Lateral raises - 14kg 1x10reps

- 12kg 1x16reps

- 10kg 1x20reps

- 14kg 1x9reps

Bent over raises - 22kg 1x16reps

- 28kg 1x8reps

- 18kg 1x19reps

Break&#8230;sit ups&#8230;300reps split in 100, 50, 150

Tricep pushdown - 30kg 1x20reps

- 35kg 1x16reps

- 40kg 1x10reps

Seated tricep extensions - 25kg 1x16reps

- 35kg 1x12reps

- 45kg 1x10reps

- 50kg 1x9reps

- 55kg 1x6reps

Seated shoulder press on machine - 65kg (full stack) - 1x10reps

- 50kg 1x13reps

- 35kg 1x20reps

Short session, I was pretty f*cked at the beginning. All that boozing has took it toll, that's me definatly off it for a long while so I concentrate more on training&#8230;still happy with my performance, but did miss out some things&#8230;will be back at the normal shoulder day next week


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

heres them insoles mate http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/170593318535?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&rvr_id=255234039920&clk_rvr_id=255234039920&crlp=1_262531_281231&UA=WVS%3F&GUID=f246f3ec1300a5aba3952a85fffc8eee&mt_id=635&query={query}&fitem=170593318535&linkin_id=8051094&kw={query}&sortbid=7&ff4=262531_281231


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> heres them insoles mate http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/170593318535?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&rvr_id=255234039920&clk_rvr_id=255234039920&crlp=1_262531_281231&UA=WVS%3F&GUID=f246f3ec1300a5aba3952a85fffc8eee&mt_id=635&query={query}&fitem=170593318535&linkin_id=8051094&kw={query}&sortbid=7&ff4=262531_281231


Thanks mate saved that page...and just seen your last message asking for link, a was bit late I think...was reading through the new MOD thread...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

It was supposed to be legs on Saturday, but was to be busy to make it to the gym.

Sunday Workout

Back and bi's

Deadlifts - 60kg 1x10reps warm up

- 100kg 1x10reps

- 140kg 1x5reps (I stopped there with the deadlifts, after having that cr*p set, it f*cked me off)

T-bar rows - 120kg 1x5reps

- 100kg 1x10reps

- 80kg 1x12reps

Preacher ez-bar curls - 55kg 1x5reps

- 45kg 1x9reps

- 35kg 1x14reps

- 25kg 1x19reps

Lat pulldowns - 60kg 1x12reps warm up

- 80kg 1x10reps

- 100kg 1x5reps (the last reps was a struggle but got spotted well)

Bicep pulldowns - 100kg 1x10reps

- 85kg 1x14reps

- 70kg 1x20reps

Break sit ups - 300kg spllt 100, 50, 150

Machine lat pulldowns (the machine needs fixed, the handle were turning around, which annoyed my set) - 100kg 1x10reps

- 90kg 1x7reps (this was the worse set)

- 80kg 1x16reps

Then

100kg 1x12reps

80kg 1 x16reps (had to make up for the crap set)

Standing bicep curls with Olympic bar - 55kg 1x6reps

- 45kg 1x12reps

- 35kg 1x18reps

The 21's with 25kg&#8230;arms were to pump and only did 14, couldn't get my arms up at all!!

After this my gym partner mum was having a bday chinese buffet meal, so me and the missus were invited...3full plates and a piece of cake down, I was stuffed, lol!! Good day, and me and John looked like two bloated fat c*nts after that!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That's a serious workout Lee :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> That's a serious workout Lee :thumbup1:


Thanks mate...your not going to be impressed with todays though :no:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

This was a short workout. I don't know why, but I felt f*cked as soon as I started, maybe was eating all that Chinese food yesterday, or just one of those days, but my strength, energy etc was way down, did out as much as I could. I was very disappointed with this sesh. Will just have to excel on everything else for the rest of the week! And also just about to order some pre-workout to help this process, lol 

*Monday Workout*

*Chest*

Flat Bench - 60kg 1x12 reps warm-up

- 100kg 1x6reps (awful!)

- 120kg 1x3reps (terrible!)

After those two sh*ty set, I thought the day was going to sh*t, so I dropped the weights just to get the reps in

- 90kg 1x12reps

Incline bench on smith - 100kg 1x4reps

- 80kg 1x10reps

- 60kg 1x20reps

Decline bench on smith - 80kg 1x8reps

- 100kg 1x6reps

- 60kg 1x20reps

Flys (flat bench) - 36kg 1x8reps

- 30kg 1x12reps

- 26kg 1x16reps

Break - sit ups 230reps split up into 100, 50, 70

Cable crossover (just for a change). I found these very awkward to do as I've never done them, did feel good though, just a little weird to do I found

- 10kg (each side) 1xover 20reps

- 15kg (each side) 1x16reps

- 20kg (each side) 1x6reps

- 12.5kg (each side) 1x 18reps


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's still a lot in one workout Lee. You might still be recovering from yesterday's massive workout


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's still a lot in one workout Lee. You might still be recovering from yesterday's massive workout


You may actaully be right there mate, I never thought of that...just thought I was having a sh*t day, thanks mate...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> You may actaully be right there mate, I never thought of that...just thought I was having a sh*t day, thanks mate...


Yeah thatll def be what it is Lee. Have a rest day after doing back because it really affects any other workout you're gonna do the next day. I will sometimes have 3 days rest after a heavy back session because the DOMS are so killer!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah thatll def be what it is Lee. Have a rest day after doing back because it really affects any other workout you're gonna do the next day. I will sometimes have 3 days rest after a heavy back session because the DOMS are so killer!


Yeah, I may take a day off after back and bi's mate...you know the prob is I've started smoking again too, it may also be that, but after this pack I'm seriously giving it up...only started again for about 3weeks, that may also be the prob, lost my job so abit pi55ed of at the moment. Terrible thing, wish I never started! Anyway, yeah, I will take a day off after back and see if there is a change, I usually only take 1day off a week so I will have to do back on the last day..thanks bud


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Lee. Didn't know you had a journal. Looking good, mate.

Rest days are important, mate. Even when I was a youngster lol I always had plenty of days off. Recovery is very important to me and I need to be fresh for every workout else I can't put enough effort in to make it worthwhile. Don't be afraid to add a rest day or two when required, mate. Rest and grow huge  .


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Hi Lee. Didn't know you had a journal. Looking good, mate.
> 
> Rest days are important, mate. Even when I was a youngster lol I always had plenty of days off. Recovery is very important to me and I need to be fresh for every workout else I can't put enough effort in to make it worthwhile. Don't be afraid to add a rest day or two when required, mate. Rest and grow huge  .


Thanks bud, getting there  ... I usually take a week off every few months or so, just to give myself a good rest...but definatly going to put my rest day after my back day, lol. I think I will try to fit 2days in, but I find it hard to stay away from the gym mate...I will write up another programme, and see what I can do mate...thanks you very young man you :tongue:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thanks bud, getting there  ... I usually take a week off every few months or so, just to give myself a good rest...but definatly going to put my rest day after my back day, lol. I think I will try to fit 2days in, but I find it hard to stay away from the gym mate...I will write up another programme, and see what I can do mate...thanks you very young man you :tongue:


Cheeky git  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Cheeky git  :lol: :lol:


 :innocent: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I was a bit happier with todays workout, even though at the end with leg press it was a complete fail, but I had worked my legs hard so I didn't feel so bad about it. Yesterday I ordered some Kronic Pump, so hopefully looking forward to using that with tomorrows workout&#8230;could have used it today all the same, lol

*Tuesday Workout*

*Legs*

Squats - 60kg 1x12reps warm up

- 100kg 1x12reps

- 140kg 1x10reps

- 200kg 1x5reps (although I have to admit, it wasn't to the floor, but I will definatly work on this, may still stick 180 for my top weight, just to get used to that, but the set was lower than a half squat, I'm quite happy with that)

Leg extensions - 95kg 1x11reps

- 80kg 1x12reps

- 65kg 1x10reps

- 50kg 1x16reps

Break - sit ups 320 split into 70, 30, 100, 50, 70

Calf raises - 200kg 1x8reps

- 180kg 1x10reps

- 160kg 1x12reps

- 140kg 1x14reps

- 120kg 1x15reps

Leg curls - 65kg 1x10reps

- 55kg 1x12reps

- 45kg 1x14reps

- 35kg 1x18reps

150 more sit ups, split into 100 then 50

Leg raises - 1x40reps

Then onto some cardio&#8230;15mins on the treadmill&#8230;honestly though that with the smoking I would not last 5mins, but quite happy with that, had a good focus throughout the cardio

Leg press (****)&#8230;legs were aching and I could hardly push 160kg, got about 4reps and my legs couldn't hold it and crashed&#8230;tried 100kg, did about 8reps and legs failed again&#8230;done 60kg and managed 24reps&#8230;I wasn't really bothered, the leg workout was great, and by the time I got here I was too f*cked to even speak, lol!!!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Lee, nice journal mate, your shifting some weight there lad, bloody hell mate its a wonder your not as sore as me lol lol Well impressed with your deads and squats mate, awesome. How is your back and legs developing mate, what areas are straong and what are weak or are they all strong?

Joe


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I was a bit happier with todays workout, even though at the end with leg press it was a complete fail, but I had worked my legs hard so I didn't feel so bad about it. Yesterday I ordered some Kronic Pump, so hopefully looking forward to using that with tomorrows workout&#8230;could have used it today all the same, lol
> 
> *Tuesday Workout*
> 
> ...


not sure if ive been on here before but will be following from now on, your lifts per bw is fecking impressive, love the idea of the break coupled with sit ups etc, may try something like this to keep the blood pumping...keep up the good work


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Hey Lee, nice journal mate, your shifting some weight there lad, bloody hell mate its a wonder your not as sore as me lol lol Well impressed with your deads and squats mate, awesome. How is your back and legs developing mate, what areas are straong and what are weak or are they all strong?
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe, and as for the sore, trust me, am feeling it today, my legs and ass are killing me...ah well, of to the gym for a shoulder sesh today  ... I will put up a few pics of my back and legs tonight bud, I don't think my legs are best developed and I would say my shoudlers are my weakest and back. Strong, prob bi's, tri's, chest...when I first started out thats all I really did and squats, never done deadlifts for a long time, so really catching up on that...as you know Joe it's along road, as long as get up on that stage then I'll be happy


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> not sure if ive been on here before but will be following from now on, your lifts per bw is fecking impressive, love the idea of the break coupled with sit ups etc, may try something like this to keep the blood pumping...keep up the good work


Welcome big man, yeah, the break up of the routine with sitp ups is great...also on a chest day, I usually do 15mins on the treadmill then I do the seated chest press to end, and that works great...gives you enough of rest while working out and keeping the blood pumping


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Thanks Joe, and as for the sore, trust me, am feeling it today, my legs and ass are killing me...ah well, of to the gym for a shoulder sesh today  ... I will put up a few pics of my back and legs tonight bud, I don't think my legs are best developed and I would say my shoudlers are my weakest and back. Strong, prob bi's, tri's, chest...when I first started out thats all I really did and squats, never done deadlifts for a long time, so really catching up on that...as you know Joe it's along road, as long as get up on that stage then I'll be happy


I think you will to get to the stage mate, look forward to the pics Lee.

joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> I think you will to get to the stage mate, look forward to the pics Lee.
> 
> joe


I hope so bud...just seriously need to hit the cardio, or just have a cardio day...I will post pics later on tonight mate, just been caught up with a couple of things the last few days, stress over and back in the gym today


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Lifts weights are very impressive

One question - thr therory behind you let workouts - with legs you have done a major compound squats then calfs ? then isolation exercises followed by another compound (pre exhausting?)- its obvioulsy working though - personally i run through the compounds first then isolation exercises afterwards- to vary i used to totally reverse the workouts every month - starting with calfs - isolations- comopunds with squats last - a killer doing that - i used to do it for all workouts.

Good stuff and a good log mate - i will enjoy reading


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> Lifts weights are very impressive
> 
> One question - thr therory behind you let workouts - with legs you have done a major compound squats then calfs ? then isolation exercises followed by another compound (pre exhausting?)- its obvioulsy working though - personally i run through the compounds first then isolation exercises afterwards- to vary i used to totally reverse the workouts every month - starting with calfs - isolations- comopunds with squats last - a killer doing that - i used to do it for all workouts.
> 
> Good stuff and a good log mate - i will enjoy reading


I see what you mean mate...I just like to mix it up abit, my training will change, but I think its my first sesh your talking about...and yeah, that was a good sesh, the leg press was just to f*ck me up and end a great sesh...I may try what your on about though, just for a change. As long as I start with the squats then that should be fine, I always like to get them out the way forst while I still have to energy to do so


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> I hope so bud...just seriously need to hit the cardio, or just have a cardio day...I will post pics later on tonight mate, just been caught up with a couple of things the last few days, stress over and back in the gym today


Definately will mate, bloody hell with the weights your shifting pal, its impossible not to grow. What will be your back routine tonight mate?

As for Cardio I was told by a lad who trains in the gym I use and has competed that street walking at a fast pace 45 mins is as good as anything? I when I start Cardio I can do a bit to much if thats possible and I try and contain my cardio at the min but like yourself I need to do a little through the week.

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Definately will mate, bloody hell with the weights your shifting pal, its impossible not to grow. What will be your back routine tonight mate?
> 
> As for Cardio I was told by a lad who trains in the gym I use and has competed that street walking at a fast pace 45 mins is as good as anything? I when I start Cardio I can do a bit to much if thats possible and I try and contain my cardio at the min but like yourself I need to do a little through the week.
> 
> Joe


I do take alittle pride in having the bicep if not better strength than my training partner who takes gear, but I think I am having probs in getting them bigger, the strength is there but the growth isn't as good as want, same as legs. will have to change sh*t about I think. Back always starts with deads, but I want to try something new tonight, onto youtube for ideas  ...

I would do that fast walk thing, but I sweat to much, lol...thats why I only do it in the gym. I really need to hit it more, my skinny days are turning into feeling like I'm fat days :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Wednesday Workout*

*Shoulder and triceps*

I went to my old gym in Dumbarton to train with my old training partner and good friend. It was great, not the heaviest in weights I've done, but as Alan pointed out to me, I had a few admirers, and being the biggest guy in there at the time, I was well happy. I had forgotten how small the gym actually was, but after a while it got it cleared. There was a serious lack of equipment, but still got a good sesh im, I ignored the attention, but my mate was lapping it up with the girls looking over, lol, I never notice anything other than the weights and what I going to do next lol!! (That's the part I never told the missus) 

Also mixed jack3d and IMR together, the pump I got straight away was insane, couldn't get my arms straight after the first 2sets&#8230;quite sore but still good&#8230;

Standing DB shoulder press - 15kg 1x24reps

- 22.5kg (the weight went up weird) 1x14reps

- 25kg 1x8reps

Seated DB shoulder press - 32.5kg 1x10reps

- 30kg 1x14reps

- 27.5kg 1x16reps

Bent over raises - 15kg 1x20reps

- 20kg 1x14reps

Tricep pulldowns - 40kg 1x26reps

- 65kg 1x20reps

- 75kg 1x14reps

- 85kg 1x10reps

Seated tricep extensions - 30kg 1x10reps

25kg 1x14reps

Lateral raises on a machine - 40kg 1x20reps

- 55kg 1x12reps

- 65kg 1x10reps

Seated shoulder press on machine - 65kg 1x14reps

- 75kg 1x8reps (PB)

- 45kg 1x18reps

Break sit up - 150 split 70, 30, 50

Then onto sit up machine - 45kg 1x20reps

- 65kg 1x16reps

- 55kg 1x16reps

Then to finish a 10min run&#8230;this was more of a f*ck around workout, still good thought, it was meant to be a day off, but stressed out my nut and my mate thought this would help...it did


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> I do take alittle pride in having the bicep if not better strength than my training partner who takes gear, but I think I am having probs in getting them bigger, the strength is there but the growth isn't as good as want, same as legs. will have to change sh*t about I think. Back always starts with deads, but I want to try something new tonight, onto youtube for ideas  ...
> 
> I would do that fast walk thing, but I sweat to much, lol...thats why I only do it in the gym. I really need to hit it more, my skinny days are turning into feeling like I'm fat days :lol:


I know the feeling mate, maybe it is time for a change, do you superset arms at all mate? This is what I have started and I got an amazing pump and there is definately slight growth there after one good session. 3 sets biceps 30=45 second rest inbetween then 3 sets on a tricep excercise. 3-4 different excersizes for bicep and tricep.

I have always enjoyed heavy one arm DB rows mate for getting the back growing along with chins, not sure if you do these but maybe worth adding to you routine??

All the best

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I sometimes get the 16kg, 12 and 8kg, and do single arm curls, one after the other, with no break, if you know what I mean?? and that really f*cks the arms up, also do 21's at the end of sesh, or 20 pass...I've just measured my bi's and they have went up 1/2 an inch and my chest is up an inch, so there must be growth, I just can't see it half the time, or more rather all the time, lol!! I will try what you saying for the bi's and tri's, it looks pretty solid...I got my Nano Vapor in today, so will see if this help push out those extra reps  ... Yeah, I used to do the one arm DB rows, but they only go upto 48kg for db's in my gym, so it's pretty useless now...and def chins, but should also do more and fit more negetives in for them...

Thanks Joe, gives my something to think about...I will wait till I have a bi's and tri's day and try that out, might be some way down the line as my gym partner hates doin bi's and tri's on the same day, but my other mate doesn't mind so much


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Friday Workout*

*Chest*

It was supposed to be back and bi's, but I wanted to do another shoulder and tri sesh this week, so back and bi's tomorrow and shoulder and tri's Sunday.

This was my first day of using Muscle Tech Nano Vapor pre-workout. It was a great session, hit a couple of PB's. The product is good, clean and I only used 2 ½ scoops. Felt no tingles, nothing at all to be honest like you would expect of Jack3d, Superpump etc&#8230;and I was abit hesitant using the stuff, due to the flavour being fruit punch as that flavour always reminds me of Hemo-Rage (the worst pre-workout out there!!) but it never tasted bad at all, quite nice actually &#8230; the pump I got was a great, tight and needed the ab break to give my body a break&#8230;anyway, impressed with the product so far, will try 3 scoops tomorrow and see what it's like. Because there was no initial tingle or mad feeling, I actually thought it was just sh*t but I was wrong&#8230;

Flat bench press - 60kg 1x12reps warm up

- 100kg 1x10reps PB on this weight

- 120kg 1x5reps

- drop set 90kg 1x14reps PB on this weight

Incline bench press on smith - 100kg 1x4reps

- 80kg 1x12reps PB on this weight

- 60kg 1x24reps

Decline bench press on smith - 100kg 1x6reps

- 80kg 1x14reps

- 60kg 1x20reps

Flys - 38kg 1x8reps PB!!

- 32kg 1x11reps

- 28kg 1x14reps PB on this weight

- 20kg 1x18reps

Flat bench pullovers - 48kg 1x10reps

- 40kg 1x11reps (tri's hurt like f*ck and gave out on the last rep)

- 32kg 1x18reps

Break sit ups - 250reps split into 70, 30, 50

Super set seated chest press - 100kg 1x5reps

- 70kg 1x12reps

- 40kg 1x20reps

Cable crossovers - 20kg each side 1xreps

- 15kg each side 1x16reps

- 10kg each side 1x20reps

And done&#8230;happier with this than my last chest sesh


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

And heres some pics Joe...Tbh I wasn't happy with most of them. couldn't get the light right, so got the oil out, so, sorry if it looks abit gay, lol...gotta say the missus liked the oiled me, oh yeah!! :lol: I just think the light was sh*t or definition needs serious help...loads a reps for me!! and one of the back poses am abit squint...need to work on my posing too


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tell you what Lee you have a lot going for you lad, your muscle is thick all over mate, and will only get thicker, arms look massive, I cant believe your only 12st! mate(unless you have put some weight on since you started your thread)? You look a lot bigger, definately lots of potential pal and im no expert but its plain to see.

Joe


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

nice shape on the back, your trunks are terrible though...you always done a dropset on the flat bench, thinking of adding this in


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes looks good progress all round , and agree with Barsnack very good back .....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, looking very well Lee mate. Natty training is doing you proud :thumb:

Don't worry, barsnack really loves your trunks, it's just his way...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Tell you what Lee you have a lot going for you lad, your muscle is thick all over mate, and will only get thicker, arms look massive, I cant believe your only 12st! mate(unless you have put soem weight on since you started your thread)? You look a lot bigger, definately lots of potential pal and im no expert but its plain to see.
> 
> Joe


Thanks bud, I can honestly be my worse critic at times...but it's true that you never see what other people see mate.

I'm just over 12stone now 12st 3lbs...body fat is up though, to 14.6%, i hate that f*cking machine they have in the gym :cursing:

I'm hoping for the stage in a couple of years Joe, I def need work on my lats, legs and arms...and wee bit on chest and abs, and then I'll be happier


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> nice shape on the back, your trunks are terrible though...you always done a dropset on the flat bench, thinking of adding this in


Haha, very comfy though mate...I started the drop set last week, because a terrible chest sesh, but I think I will continuing this as the pump it gives is great and really ends a good workout on the flat bench in my opinion, try it mate and see what you think


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if your not thinking of the stage til a few more years, thenj i wouldnt take too much notice of the bf indicator...a cut can be done successfully in months, but dont obviously let your belly get to big


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Yes looks good progress all round , and agree with Barsnack very good back .....


Thanks bud...I think I need abit of work on my lats, will post up new pics of back tomorrow after my back and bi sesh


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yes, looking very well Lee mate. Natty training is doing you proud :thumb:
> 
> Don't worry, barsnack really loves your trunks, it's just his way...


My mum bought me them...I quite like them, there boxers, just rolled up, lol...Thanks mate, staying natty for as long as possible


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> if your not thinking of the stage til a few more years, thenj i wouldnt take too much notice of the bf indicator...a cut can be done successfully in months, but dont obviously let your belly get to big


Thats a good point mate...my training partner was wanting me to go in next year, but I'm sure I wouldn't be ready for then. And yeah, I need to hit the cardio a sh*t load more mate...sucking it in abit there :whistling:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thats a good point mate...my training partner was wanting me to go in next year, but I'm sure I wouldn't be ready for then. And yeah, I need to hit the cardio a sh*t load more mate...sucking it in abit there :whistling:


cardio is a nightmare were im concerned, if i lived near a swimming pool id be fine...your in glasgow, cant you shout 'ive got a wallet full of money' and you'll get great cardio from the running away you'll have to do from 100'000 skeg heads:sneaky2:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> cardio is a nightmare were im concerned, if i lived near a swimming pool id be fine...your in glasgow, cant you shout 'ive got a wallet full of money' and you'll get great cardio from the running away you'll have to do from 100'000 skeg heads:sneaky2:


haha, you know glasgow mate  ... problem is Ive never been one to run away, lol!! So I may end up dead with that logic!! I share in your nightmare with cardio mate, I'm still smoking, and only last about 15mins, but I hardly do it...thats gotta change I think


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Thanks bud, I can honestly be my worse critic at times...but it's true that you never see what other people see mate.
> 
> I'm just over 12stone now 12st 3lbs...body fat is up though, to 14.6%, i hate that f*cking machine they have in the gym :cursing:
> 
> I'm hoping for the stage in a couple of years Joe, I def need work on my lats, legs and arms...and wee bit on chest and abs, and then I'll be happier


At 26 I was weighing in a 10 1/2 stone fast as fcuk but weedy lookin lol lol.

I personally cant see how you can go wrong mate, your age gives you the advantage of your still developing anyway(without taking anything) in few year time I will wager with anyone you will be BIG mate believe me,(as long as you stick with the programme and Im not saying your small now either).

Like I said previously the weights your lifing wont allow you to remain the same your body stay static it will have to respond and with the right diet mate you will respond well. Another thing is your pretty strong now, that will increase also, again another factor that goes well in your favour.

Just remember us when you get all the sponsors and stuff lol lol

All the best

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> At 26 I was weighing in a 10 1/2 stone fast as fcuk but weedy lookin lol lol.
> 
> I personally cant see how you can go wrong mate, your age gives you the advantage of your still developing anyway(without taking anything) in few year time I will wager with anyone you will be BIG mate believe me,(as long as you stick with the programme and Im not saying your small now either).
> 
> ...


Look at the bloody size of you now!! Very Impressive mate!! :thumb:

I have to admit the best thing I ever did in my life Joe is change it. I would never had thought I would get to where I am now, and theres no turning back...like I would want to...bodybuilding is a life saver dude!!

I am supposed to be putting a diet up, but it's no the best at the moment, got some Total Gainer from My Protein to help alittle bit...should fill in the gaps in the diet mate...

Haha, getting a sponser would be great! Free supps, man I would save a sh*t load :clap:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I know the feeling lee. Best thing I done was change lifestyle. Was nearly 17st no muscle, drinking when djing out every night. Now I feel So much healthier, like my life is going somewhere, each new day is a fresh glass ready ready to fill with progress  it's the best decision I ever made


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

OJay said:


> I know the feeling lee. Best thing I done was change lifestyle. Was nearly 17st no muscle, drinking when djing out every night. Now I feel So much healthier, like my life is going somewhere, each new day is a fresh glass ready ready to fill with progress  it's the best decision I ever made


I agree with you mate and well done!! I was the same with drinking and drugs wakeing up in cells all the time, loosing it and not noticing. I skinny about 9stone, and looked like ****. And yeah, I think after that you tend to have a greater appreciation for alot of things mate, and to be honest I am completely grateful to be here and not wasting a sec...well, once I get a new job anyway, lol!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

One of the things I've noticed since joining UK-M is how many people's lives have been turned around by getting into body building and strength training. I've a huge amount of respect for you all .....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> One of the things I've noticed since joining UK-M is how many people's lives have been turned around by getting into body building and strength training. I've a huge amount of respect for you all .....


In a way it's like changing your addiction. And yeah mate, there is alot of people on here who have battles something at some time or another in their lives...greatly appreciate what you said bud, a nice wee rep coming your way I think :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> In a way it's like changing your addiction. And yeah mate, there is alot of people on here who have battles something at some time or another in their lives...greatly appreciate what you said bud, a nice wee rep coming your way I think :thumb:


I suppose it is changing an addiction , but it is channelling it into something that is positive and life enhancing, so many people out there don't and it so sad to see wasted lives.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I suppose it is changing an addiction , but it is channelling it into something that is positive and life enhancing, so many people out there don't and it so sad to see wasted lives.


Thats right mate and once you change it to a positive, your whole outlook and mindset change and you do see things alot more different, and not as effected by things.

I see it all the time mate, people wasting their lives...but, somethings you cannot change, just like people...I offered a few of my friends to train with me, I lost a sh*t load of "friends" when I started bodybuilding, but gained quality instead of quantity...I'm hoping sometime in my life to working with kids who not doing so well in life and hopeful give something back and ovbiously get them training if they want, lol!!!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Thats right mate and once you change it to a positive, your whole outlook and mindset change and you do see things alot more different, and not as effected by things.
> 
> I see it all the time mate, people wasting their lives...but, somethings you cannot change, just like people...I offered a few of my friends to train with me, I lost a sh*t load of "friends" when I started bodybuilding, but gained quality instead of quantity...I'm hoping sometime in my life to working with kids who not doing so well in life and hopeful give something back and ovbiously get them training if they want, lol!!!


Thats a real fantastic outook on life Lee, especially at a young age. Working with kids who with social and behavioural problems can be a very rewarding mate, go for it pal you would make a great role model.

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Thats a real fantastic outook on life Lee, especially at a young age. Working with kids who with social and behavioural problems can be a very rewarding mate, go for it pal you would make a great role model.
> 
> Joe


Took me a long time to get there bud, but eventually I got it  ... I will mate, definatly something I will persue once I get myself sorted...thanks again big man


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Saturday Workout*

*Back and Bi's*

I took the Nano Vapor again, maybe I'm

not taking enough, but I never felt much&#8230;a good pump, but nothing like Jack3d, I'm think about getting some Jack3d for the energy and focus, and mixing it with the Nano Vapor. In my logic (lol) I recon that I should get the great pump of the Nano Vapor and everything else I need of the Jack3d, could be a good mix I think&#8230;obviously if I do this I will let you know how it goes. I mixed Jack3d and Bullnox togther and nearly pi55ed myself on the train, lol!!!!

Deadlifts - 60kg 1x12reps

- 100kg 1x12reps

- 140kg 1x8reps

- 160kg 1x3reps

Preacher bicep curls with ez-bar - 60kg 1x5reps

- 50kg 1x9reps

- 40kg 1x14reps

- 30kg 1x20reps

Lat pulldowns - 100kg 1x8reps ( a wee PB here )

- 90kg 1x10reps

- 80kg 1x16reps

- 70kg 1x19reps

Bicep pulldowns - 100kg 1x6reps (felt f*cked here)

- 80kg 1x12reps

- 70kg 1x18reps

- 60kg 1x24reps

Break sit ups - 150reps split up, 50, 50, 50...abs felt really tight today, so struggled with the reps

Lat pulldown Machine - 100kg 1x11reps

- 90kg 1x9reps

- 80kg 1x12reps

- 70kg 1x16reps

- 60kg 1x16reps (pump had got abit insane but really felt good)

Olympic bar bicep curls - 60kg 1x6reps

- 50kg 1x12reps

- 40kg 1x16reps

- 30kg tried to do 21's but only managed 21, with a break between 14 and the rest of them&#8230;

Bicep curls on the curl machine - just f*cked about with light weights, just to destroy the arms&#8230;and then sauna 





 and this is my training partner









The camera was needing charged so some of the pics are sh*ty, but wanted to upload some better ones than yesterday


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking good Lee.

Maybe start work on the mandatory poses now, so that when you are ready to compete, they are second nature

ps Training partner looks like a beast


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Looking good Lee.
> 
> Maybe start work on the mandatory poses now, so that when you are ready to compete, they are second nature
> 
> ps Training partner looks like a beast


I definatly need to work on poses mate...and work on getting the muscle out better I think...

Yeah, he's 18stone of solidness!! I feel small next to him :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Looking good Lee.
> 
> Maybe start work on the mandatory poses now, so that when you are ready to compete, they are second nature
> 
> ps Training partner looks like a beast





lee85 said:


> I definatly need to work on poses mate...and work on getting the muscle out better I think...
> 
> Yeah, he's 18stone of solidness!! I feel small next to him :lol:


I'm surprised Tassotti didn't suggest you video your poses ........... :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I'm surprised Tassotti didn't suggest you video your poses ........... :lol:


haha, is that regular suggestion or request from him??


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> haha, is that regular suggestion or request from him??


PMSL Lee you can't go to the toilet without Tass wanting a video:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> PMSL Lee you can't go to the toilet without Tass wanting a video:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh sh*t...he shouldn't ask for that cause I will :lol:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking good in the pics I'll second the posing it's never too early to start practice I've done a few shows and still suck at posing!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

OJay said:


> Looking good in the pics I'll second the posing it's never too early to start practice I've done a few shows and still suck at posing!


Thanks mate...and yeah, I'll start practicing that bud...you still going in for more shows OJay??


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Not until next year, just before my birthday in may I will compete, would love to compete now but got too many weak points that need bringing up. Also need to focus on work just been given a 6month management secondment so need that permanent before I do a show diet  you never know though I'm getting leaner at the mo and stronger!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Great pics again Lee, and again moving some good weights there pal in your training. Im proper enjoying this thread ,

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Great pics again Lee, and again moving some good weights there pal in your training. Im proper enjoying this thread ,
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe...I should really post my diet on here too, but it's aweful at the moment...no need to embarress myself I think :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

joshnow said:


> looks like youve got some serious eye of the tiger going on, can relate to that.


haha, yeah something like that mate...love bodybuilding, couldn't imagine doing anything else


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

OJay said:


> Not until next year, just before my birthday in may I will compete, would love to compete now but got too many weak points that need bringing up. Also need to focus on work just been given a 6month management secondment so need that permanent before I do a show diet  you never know though I'm getting leaner at the mo and stronger!


Good luck mate with the job  ... See, I really don't know where to start with getting myself up there, except for the training, lol!! So when are you planning on getting back up??


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

You're a big barsteward mate - Great physique this is pretty much my goal. Spot on.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Glassback said:


> You're a big barsteward mate - Great physique this is pretty much my goal. Spot on.


Thanks bud  ... Are you looking to get on stage too??


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

If I went on stage it would have to be a comedy club... I am quite witty you see.

Nah no aspirations to go on stage and I dont train to get bigger like a bodybuilder... I am all about application (isnt this what the fat and skinny kids say? haha) I play sports and climb and do alot of fitness type stuff but I enjoy the forum for the knowledge.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Glassback said:


> If I went on stage it would have to be a comedy club... I am quite witty you see.
> 
> Nah no aspirations to go on stage and I dont train to get bigger like a bodybuilder... I am all about application (isnt this what the fat and skinny kids say? haha) I play sports and climb and do alot of fitness type stuff but I enjoy the forum for the knowledge.


I get ya mate...fitness is the most impotant thing anyway bud, subbed to your journal, would like to see how far you go...and yeah, it's great here, the knowledge is endless an extremely helpful for people training for whatever reason


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Monday Workout*

*Shoulders and Tri's*

Once again, I took the Nano Vapor&#8230;and once again I really didn't feel anything. I am really disappointed with the product, but I guess its all trial and error with these things. Will do the jack3d and nano vapor mix tomorrow and see if that's any good.

I did get 2 PB's, but I don't think it was the pre workout&#8230;if anything, I actually feel the product after the workout, instead of during it, lol!! Maybe I'll get strength gains instead??

It was a good workout all the same. My right tricep was failing me abit, but got there in the end.

So&#8230;

Standing DB shoulder press - 16kg 1x18rep

- 24kg 1x8reps

- 26kg 1x8reps PB

Seated shoulder press - 38kg 1x3reps (the tricep failed me here, and I drop the right weight to the side on the attempt of the 4rep) PB

- 34kg 1x12reps

- 30kg 1x16reps

Seated tricep ez-bar extensions - 30kg 1x16reps

- 50kg 1x10reps

- 60kg 1x8reps PB

Lateral raises - 10kg 1x16reps

- 14kg 1x11reps

- 12kg 1x14reps

Break - sit ups&#8230;actually lost count, but about or over 300reps. To busy talking, lol!!

Bent over raises - 24kg 1x10reps

- 20kg 1x16reps

Tricep pushdowns - 45kg 1x12reps

- 50kg 1x5reps

- 35kg 1x16reps

Seated shoulder press on machine - 65kg 1x8reps

- 50kg 1x12reps

- 35kg 1x20reps

Seated tricep extensions on machine - 75kg 1x16repsreps

- 65kg 1x20reps

- 55kg 1x to much reps&#8230;


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good Lee, great shape and pretty lean, something that i struggle with!

When are you hoping to compete or have i missd it?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking good Lee, great shape and pretty lean, something that i struggle with!
> 
> When are you hoping to compete or have i missd it?


Mate my diet is terrible, but I came from skinny, so I think naturally I will have a lean look.

My training partner wants me in for next year, but I don't think I'll be ready tbh, to much work in a short period of time I think...but will let you know when I do get on the stage...looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

If you wait until you believe you are ready for stage you will always be waiting just bite the bullet and go for it you will love it 

Same for you Kieran


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

OJay said:


> If you wait until you believe you are ready for stage you will always be waiting just bite the bullet and go for it you will love it
> 
> Same for you Kieran


HAHA, i wouldnt embarass myself mate. Maybe another year and ill do a comp prep again and see where im at, if happy i would do it but if not then wouldnt and have a nice rebound 

Let me know lee, could you do a comp diet easily?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

OJay said:


> If you wait until you believe you are ready for stage you will always be waiting just bite the bullet and go for it you will love it
> 
> Same for you Kieran


I just don't think I could seriously be ready for next year bud...but yeah, I'm dying for it...honestly would be a great achievement and dream come true...bit gay for this late in the day, but f*ck it :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> If you wait until you believe you are ready for stage you will always be waiting just bite the bullet and go for it you will love it
> 
> Same for you Kieran


I think the above post is a great bit of advise Lee, most of the time we are our own worst critics and enemies lol lol, Get it done mate, personally I think you will do really well pal. There aint now shame in trying mate.

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA, i wouldnt embarass myself mate. Maybe another year and ill do a comp prep again and see where im at, if happy i would do it but if not then wouldnt and have a nice rebound
> 
> Let me know lee, could you do a comp diet easily?


Well I can just eat porridge and dehydrate myself with red wine, lol!!! I guess I could and I have a guy on here sending me a comp diet which will be handy...just need to get around sending the envolope...busy days mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> I think the above post is a great bit of advise Lee, most of the time we are our own worst critics and enemies lol lol, Get it done mate, personally I think you will do really well pal. There aint now shame in trying mate.
> 
> Joe


I hear ya Joe...what I will do is train like I am heading for it, so the year after I know I will be and more confident in my shape and condition


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Well I can just eat porridge and dehydrate myself with red wine, lol!!! I guess I could and I have a guy on here sending me a comp diet which will be handy...just need to get around sending the envolope...busy days mate


If this person is ok with it, forward the diet to me please mate so can have a look.

I seriously cannot wait to be up there, would be petrified as im a very shy person.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> If this person is ok with it, forward the diet to me please mate so can have a look.
> 
> I seriously cannot wait to be up there, would be petrified as im a very shy person.


Yes, I definatly will mate...maybe I'll see you up there  ... I think once you're up there bud enoying the whole atmosphere and looking at the people, who admire what you've been able to achieve with your body will blow all the shyness and out and you'll love it!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Will be good and sure all the nerves would disappear when your up there.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Will be good and sure all the nerves would disappear when your up there.


First show I ever done the nerves were horrible, every other show was excitement


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

OJay said:


> First show I ever done the nerves were horrible, every other show was excitement


I have a question mate...what exercise do you think is better for chest development?? You have good chest mate, thats what I need...well, not including calfs, tri';s, bi's etc, lol!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I have a question mate...what exercise do you think is better for chest development?? You have good chest mate, thats what I need...well, not including calfs, tri';s, bi's etc, lol!!


Funny I've been asking myself the same question recently too .... I re-introduced fly's on Monday as a result...........


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Funny I've been asking myself the same question recently too .... I re-introduced fly's on Monday as a result...........


I like doing flys mate...but yeah, I would like to know what the most effective exercise is to develop the chest better


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Wednesday Workout*

*Chest*

Today was a great workout, short but done the business. Used Nano Vapor again, still didn't feel anything, however did get a few PB's again, so I recon that it must be doing something, I just don't feel like it does, strange&#8230;

Also, my training partner has sighed me up for a bench comp on Sunday morning. Looking forward to it, but sh*ting myself abit, lol&#8230;first time I've done anything like this. But it's always good to start somewhere&#8230;obviously still going for bodybuilding, I think a midget could press what I do!!

Flat bench press - 60kg 1x12reps

- 100kg 1x8reps

- 120kg 1x5reps

- 140kg 1x1reps (this was practice for the comp, getting a negative in, not much help on this said John)

- 150kg 1x1reps (same again, but well spotted, negative was fine)

- 110kg 1x1reps (my left bicep and tricep failed on me)

- 90kg 1x1reps (just practicing the right form, and comp standards for the press)

Incline bench press (light) - 80kg 1x8reps

- 90kg 1x6reps

- 60kg 1x16reps

Bent over rows - 22kg 1x16reps

- 28kg 1x10reps

- 18kg 1x16reps

Flys - 34kg 1x12reps

- 26kg 1x16reps

- 20kg 1x17reps

Break - Sit ups - 300reps, split into 70, 70, 70, 50, 60

Seated chest press machine - 100kg 1x8reps

- 75kg 1x12reps

- 50kg 1x20reps

Cable cross overs - 15kg each side 1x16reps

- 17.5kg each side 1x12reps

- 10kg each side 1x20reps


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck with Sunday's comp ... hopefully you'll do well


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Good luck with Sunday's comp ... hopefully you'll do well


Thanks bud...I don't know who my compitition is...but it's worth giving a go mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

> Incline bench press (light) - 80kg 1x8reps
> 
> - 90kg 1x6reps
> 
> ...


bent over rows in a chest workout ?? after the main compound- you have 5 other exercises of two sets each ?? without reading through all the pages how often do you do 1 rms ??


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> bent over rows in a chest workout ?? after the main compound- you have 5 other exercises of two sets each ?? without reading through all the pages how often do you do 1 rms ??


Yeah, I had felt the last set of the incline at the front of my shoulder, I do them and it seems to ease the pain...my shoulders are very prone to in injury mate, v annoying. I don't usually do one rep maxs, but I have that compitition on Sunday, so added in a negatives so that I could get used to the weight bud...hope it works


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Give it your best shot in the comp lee thats all you can do...good luck and enjoy it:thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Give it your best shot in the comp lee thats all you can do...good luck and enjoy it:thumbup1:


Thanks Rob, really looking forward to it bud...I will obviously report my success or failer...but I will definatly enjoy it


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

> Yeah, I had felt the last set of the incline at the front of my shoulder, I do them and it seems to ease the pain...my shoulders are very prone to in injury mate, v annoying


i also suffer with shoulder injuries- tendinitus ext a result of several years playing front row- i will post some warm ups to help the area when i get time.

i


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

lee85 said:


> failer...


Ok im negging you for this comment:lol:

Get that sh1t out your head straight away:thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> i also suffer with shoulder injuries- tendinitus ext a result of several years playing front row- i will post some warm ups to help the area when i get time.
> 
> i


I don't know what it is bud, I just take some time off, sometimes a week or just over so it can repair good...and yeah that would be great mate...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Ok im negging you for this comment:lol:
> 
> Get that sh1t out your head straight away:thumb:


haha, nae negging now...I don't wanna be red!! :no: lol

Got ya bud...none of that thinking...honestly though, I have no dea who I'm up against, which is annoying me


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> haha, nae negging now...I don't wanna be red!! :no: lol
> 
> Got ya bud...none of that thinking...honestly though, I have no dea who I'm up against, which is annoying me


Yep be positive and focus and do your best .................


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

lee85 said:


> honestly though, I have no dea who I'm up against, which is annoying me


IMO lee your better off not knowing as you can concentrate on you and not worry about the other competitors..its you that matters not the others..if you get me


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Yep be positive and focus and do your best .................


Thanks mate...will let you know how things go


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> IMO lee your better off not knowing as you can concentrate on you and not worry about the other competitors..its you that matters not the others..if you get me


I'm the sort of guy, that likes to scope out a situation before entering...some say control freak, lol!! But nothing I can do about it now mate. Thanks for that mate, and I get ya...I'll just be light training, so I don't get any injuries from now till then and then back at as normal after...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

lee85 said:


> I'm the sort of guy, that likes to scope out a situation before entering...some say control freak, lol!! But nothing I can do about it now mate. Thanks for that mate, and I get ya...I'll just be light training, so I don't get any injuries from now till then and then back at as normal after...


Good man


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

just cought up with this mate, f*ckin insane lifts for ur weight!! :thumb: 200kg squat for 6 lol damn.

good luck with the comp bud....ull destroy them


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> just cought up with this mate, f*ckin insane lifts for ur weight!! :thumb: 200kg squat for 6 lol damn.
> 
> good luck with the comp bud....ull destroy them


Thanks dude...wasn't right down, but getting there...atleast I'm honest, lol!!

And yes mate, I will definatly give it ago...bench isn't my strongest, but I wouldn't mind a trophy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thanks dude...wasn't right down, but getting there...atleast I'm honest, lol!!
> 
> And yes mate, I will definatly give it ago...bench isn't my strongest, but I wouldn't mind a trophy


140kg at 12stone....enough said really mate haha. :laugh:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> 140kg at 12stone....enough said really mate haha. :laugh:


haha, I guess mate...although it was a negative, but I felt strong pushing it up...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Thursday Workout*

*Back and Bi's*

Firstly, I kept this session light, only to reduce the rise of any injuries to the lead of this comp, really don't want to be f*cked for it.

Great workout all the same&#8230;although we did bump into a guy in the training room that started going mental at my training partner, saying sh*t about steroids, wee baws, saying he would 10 rapid him and knock him out&#8230;all of this was said at the other end of the changing room&#8230;I found it extremely funny&#8230;and then he started on bald people and one of the regulars said "Mate, you may find that right now you are outnumbered" and he f*cked off. Really weird and unnecessary crap just before you hit the workout&#8230;ah well, there's always one&#8230;

Anyway&#8230;lol!!

Deadlifts - 60kg 1x12reps warm-up

- 100kg 1x10reps

- 140kg 1x6reps

Bent over barbell rows - 60kg 1x12reps

- 80kg 1x8reps

- 100kg 1x3reps

- 50kg 1x10reps

Preacher ez-bar bicep curls - 60kg 1x5reps

- 50kg 1x12reps

- 40kg 1x19reps

Bicep pulldowns - 60kg 1x14reps

- 80kg 1x12reps

- 100kg 1x8reps

Lat pulldowns - 100kg 1x8reps

- 85kg 1x10reps

- 70kg 1x14reps

- 55kg 1x20reps

Break - sit up - 150reps split 50, 50, 50

Lat machine pulldowns - 100kg 1x12reps

- 90kg 1x14reps

- 80kg 1x16reps

- 70kg 1x16reps

Single arm lat pulldown machine - 60kg each arm 1x20reps

- 80kg each arm 1x16reps

- 90kg each arm 1x10reps

Olympic bar bicep curls - 50kg 1x8reps

- 40kg 1x12reps

- 30kg 21's

- 20kg 27's

Normal barbell with weights - 15kg 36's


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

The shoulder joint is a complex formation of bones, muscles and tendons and provides a great range of motion for your arm. However, a downside to having this extensive range of motion is that the shoulder joint is more vulnerable to injury.

If you have ever heard a popping sound or felt a sharp pain in your shoulders while weight training then this is a sign a shoulder injury commonly called a rotator cuff tear or shoulder tendonitis. Basically it is a tear or strain in the rotator cuff muscles and tendons.

This lack of blood supply is the reason why a shoulder injury can often take a long time to heal. This is also why shoulder problems are common in elderly people. The lack of blood supply makes the shoulder joint more vulnerable to degeneration with aging.

The prevention of shoulder injuries comes down the conditioning of the shoulder muscles and tendons, which ultimately involves both stretching and strengthening of the shoulder joint. Warming up properly before your workouts and lifting weights that you are capable of handling with good exercise form will go a long way to help prevent shoulder problems.

Do these before training chest- shoulders

Standing rotator cuff rotations

Hold your arms out to the sides at shoulder level with your elbow bent to 90°. Keeping your elbows bent, rotate your arms until your hands are above your head. Then rotate your arms back down to the starting position. Do 3 sets of 20 reps with very light weights.

Standing dumbbell flyes- a very good one

This movement is similar to how you would do chest flyes if you were lying down on a bench. Hold a pair of dumbbells out in front of your body. Keep your elbows bent at all times. Open your arms as wide as you comfortably can and then return your arms to the starting position. Do 3 sets of 20 reps with light weights.

Elbow Rotations

Bend the arm at the elbow and place the hand on the shoulder, put the elbow to the front and draw a circle in the air as large as possible with the elbow. Circle in both directions

Arm Circles

Using just the weight of your arms do 20 rotations forwards and 20 rotations backwards. Repeat 3 times.

@lee



> some say control freak,


i would control your program a little better- to get on stage and make progress consistancy is the key knowing what works and what does not- if you keep mixing up exercises then do you know what really works ??- can you look back and say this order works ?? if its changing constantly ??

Just food for thought mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for that mate...a the moment just trying to get comfortable with a routine...just like to add some things in with the workout, and with a new training partner, I'm getting used to his workout too...that should help though bud, thanks man :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

> a the moment just trying to get comfortable with a routine...


seems the routine is a little disorganised


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> seems the routine is a little disorganised


It does stay nearly the same..ie getting the main things in, but just like to add other things in sometimes mate...just for a wee experiment


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey good luck Sunday Lee, 140kg is not an easy press mate, thats very strong pal well in. My shoulders take a hammering with benchin keep working on them weights pal and they will go up, your a strong young man Lee nice one and again all the best for Sunday

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow Lee. Get your training partner to film it


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Hey good luck Sunday Lee, 140kg is not an easy press mate, thats very strong pal well in. My shoulders take a hammering with benchin keep working on them weights pal and they will go up, your a strong young man Lee nice one and again all the best for Sunday
> 
> Joe


Thanks mate, I'm thinking lowering it to 130kg. I get 3 goes anyway but we'll see who I'm up against and figure it from there  I'm the same as you mate, sometimes my shoulders get it especially on decline and sometimes incline, so took it easy for chest :thumbup1:



Tassotti said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Lee. Get your training partner to film it


Thanks bud, I will see if I can get that done


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Saturday Workout*

*Legs*

Legs was the choice for today, just to give the upper body a break for tomorrow&#8230;good workout, trained hard, kept the squats low and took Nano Vapor, I'm only taking it to finish the tub, because I hate wasting money&#8230;sharing it with my trainer partner so it goes away quicker, lol.

Squats - 60kg 1x10reps

- 100kg 1x10reps

- 140kg 1x10reps

- 180kg 1x8reps

Smith machine calf raises - 200kg 1x10reps

- 180kg 1x12reps

- 160kg 1x14reps

- 140kg 1x18reps (really sore so stopped at that)

Leg extension machine - 95kg(full stack) 1x10reps

- 75kg 1x12reps

- 55kg 1x18reps

- 35kg 1x30reps

Break - for a couple of mins&#8230;no sit-ups today

Leg curls - 65kg 1x10reps

- 50kg 1x14reps

- 35kg 1x16reps

Leg press - 160kg 1x10reps

- 130kg 1x12reps

- 100kg 1x18reps

So bench comp tomorrow&#8230;worth the shot, and looking forward to it, just a bit of fun for me&#8230;I now know there will be a serious lifter there in my weight, but f*ck it&#8230;l'm there for the experience, and if I do win, then bonus!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Good Luck Lee!

:thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All the best man.

Crush any who oppose you  .


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rob1184 said:


> Good Luck Lee!
> 
> :thumb:


Just worked out how to do multi quote, this is easier, lol...Thanks bud 



Mingster said:


> All the best man.
> 
> Crush any who oppose you  .


Thanks Ming, I will Conan destroy the bastards :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

WAR, DESTROY, DESTRUCTION, get fcukin MAD Lee, when you go for it. You'll win it pal, all the best and enjoy it.

Joe


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Wondering how did I miss this journal altogether..Hmmm.... Anyways, will be following your progress! Good luck with strength tmrw!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good luck today lee :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the good lucks guys :thumb:

So it went well today...was pretty f*cking nervous, which f*cked me abit, but still done okay for my first comp...

I came in second and was in 75kg...the guy that bet me was an older guy, who has been doing it for years, and he done some very impressive lifts...I f*cked up on the 120kg...one of the judges spoke to me after the comp and said if I wasn't so nervous then I could have done better...saying that, I'm not making excuses, but theres alittle bit of me that is abit gutted...I took the 120 down great, and then complete muscle failer halfway up...I had warmed up 60, 70, 90 before I started, so maybe it was to much...there's alot of maybe's here, but it was fun and enjoyed the whole thing...I would do it again, and the guy the runs the gym has overed to train me and he has done bodybuilding...so a good day all in all...heres a pic of the plack thing...it's too shinny so I had to take it at an angle, lol!!



Thanks again for all your support guys :rockon:


----------



## Kaden123 (Aug 20, 2011)

First i wanna say its good that you have sort the drink and drugs out mate.......bang on with those pressing weights also thats very good for your weight and frame.

If you are already hitting those standards then with the right frame of mind, training, diet etc you should do very well and the stage will be more than open for you, it might be worth working out your protein, carb and fat amounts and stick with be nat for sometime before you join the dark side.

As you have already told us the strength is already there so you have good muscle and from ya pic you are lean with it, so add so good clean mass on from the correct foods and over the counter suppliments and then give it 6 -12 months and see whats what.

Im gonna follow this progress the best i can because you seem to be a guy that has turned his life around and now on the forward track, hats off to ya mate and stick with as im sure you will do well.

New to the site but not to game


----------



## Kaden123 (Aug 20, 2011)

and now iv just seen that this is an old post, what a prat....lol, well mate it seems you have done very well


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaden123 said:


> and now iv just seen that this is an old post, what a prat....lol, well mate it seems you have done very well


Haha, alls cool...thanks for the comments and advice dude...and on a note you look good in your avi (not in a gay way, lol)

Yeah, I would rather be doing this than anything else and when I got that second place today it made me feel great, but I know I need to train alot harder...I will work all of the carbs etc out, just need to get everything togther in the home at the moment.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done Lee. The first step on the road to world domination  You'll learn from this mate and be all the better next time. Top man:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Well Done mate, onwards and upwards!

:thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Well done Lee. The first step on the road to world domination  You'll learn from this mate and be all the better next time. Top man:thumbup1:


You done multi quote yet?? lol...it's awesome!! Thanks mate, yeah, I'm always learning and today was great, may enter more I think, but still stick to the bodybuilding 



Rob1184 said:


> Well Done mate, onwards and upwards!
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks bud...yes, enjoyed today...next thing will be stage, but anything comes up like this for the future I will def give it another go :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Great stuff Lee

Bodybuilding, powerlifting, strongman...do the fcuking lot mate.

Well done lad


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Great stuff Lee
> 
> Bodybuilding, powerlifting, strongman...do the fcuking lot mate.
> 
> Well done lad


Thanks dude!! Now there's something to think about, lol!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Great effort lee well done, you have learnt and will be able to practice your warm up routines so you can warm up quickly without sacrificing safety for the future and hopefully the muscle failure won't happen.

Then there is the fact there will never be first comp nerves again one thing that you will know won't happen next time, you will know the feeling and it will be excitement not nerves, the adrenaline rush will be different and be able to be utilised as power for the future.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well done Lee, awesome pressing. I have saw loads of big guys struggle to press over 100kg so your way ahead mate. Keep it going pal you can only get better and better.

Joe


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

well done in your comp mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Very well done mate - a good piece of silverware for the cabinet, and success at your first attempt..

*"To build muscle mass, you must increase strength. It's that simple. You will never get huge arms, a monstrous back, a thick chest, or massive legs without lifting heavy weights. I know that probably doesn't come as a revelation to anyone. But despite how obvious it seems, far too many people (and not just beginners) neglect power training and rarely make increasing the weights lifted in each successive workout a priority. You must get strong in the basic mass building exercises to bring about a significant increase in muscle size"*

I am a big believer in the above!!

Looking at your lifts and bodyweight naturally you seem strong - although bodybuilding is your primary goal - I think you could do very well by incorporating strength cycles on you main lifts into your bodybuilding program- I and other lifters have given the principals too have gained to great affect, both in bodyweight, by cutting down over training and increases in strength.

I personally believe there are times to experiment with programming but like many others (even pros in many sports) go back to basics- why ?? Because the basics work every time tried and scientifically proved !!.

Just some thoughts to consider.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well done mate. Good going!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

OJay said:


> Great effort lee well done, you have learnt and will be able to practice your warm up routines so you can warm up quickly without sacrificing safety for the future and hopefully the muscle failure won't happen.
> 
> Then there is the fact there will never be first comp nerves again one thing that you will know won't happen next time, you will know the feeling and it will be excitement not nerves, the adrenaline rush will be different and be able to be utilised as power for the future.


Yeah mate, I hope so...I didn't know why my nerves where so bad, I'm usually a relaxed sort of guy, but hopefully as you say first comp nerves and that it's past. Thanks bud, I'll know next time not to do to much for a warm-up



Joe1961 said:


> Well done Lee, awesome pressing. I have saw loads of big guys struggle to press over 100kg so your way ahead mate. Keep it going pal you can only get better and better.
> 
> Joe


Thanks bud! Atleast I walked away with something, that was a good boost for the confidence for future comps...It was an older guy that bet me, with a very impressive 155kg, lol...



Jimmysteve95 said:


> well done in your comp mate


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> Very well done mate - a good piece of silverware for the cabinet, and success at your first attempt..
> 
> *"To build muscle mass, you must increase strength. It's that simple. You will never get huge arms, a monstrous back, a thick chest, or massive legs without lifting heavy weights. I know that probably doesn't come as a revelation to anyone. But despite how obvious it seems, far too many people (and not just beginners) neglect power training and rarely make increasing the weights lifted in each successive workout a priority. You must get strong in the basic mass building exercises to bring about a significant increase in muscle size"*
> 
> ...


Yeah, I believe you mate...about heavy lifting, I do heavy until I reach 6reps or 8reps, then up it and practice the form and weight until I get to that 6-8reps...the most reps I would do is usually 16, but I have gone over that a few times. Thanks for that mate, I can only get better (I hope) and as I said, I will be entering simlair comps in the future, along with doing my bodybuilding...I loved the whole experience, and getting a symbol of my success was a great achievement


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> Well done mate. Good going!


Thanks bud


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Did you take your trophy to bed with you lee :laugh:

You still on cloud nine?

Well done again bud:thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Did you take your trophy to bed with you lee :laugh:
> 
> You still on cloud nine?
> 
> Well done again bud:thumb:


LOL!! Hmmm, I may have... :whistling:

Feeling great bud, after being an ar*ehole for years, it's good to have success. a great achievement mate 

Thanks bud


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

well done buddy!! :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> well done buddy!! :thumb:


Thanks bud :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You could fit a massive steak on that plate you won


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You could fit a massive steak on that plate you won


Lol, it must look bigger than it actually is mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I feel a bit jack that i have not read your journal in about 2 weeks and didnt even know you was going in for a comp. Could have given you some good will not that you needed it.

SMASHED IT and bringing home the silver. Good show lee


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I feel a bit jack that i have not read your journal in about 2 weeks and didnt even know you was going in for a comp. Could have given you some good will not that you needed it.
> 
> SMASHED IT and bringing home the silver. Good show lee


Lol, thanks bud, next time it's gold...or I'll kill the winner and take the gold :devil2: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Tuesday Workout*

*Chest*

At least!! Finished the tub of Nano Vapor!! Lasted about 2weeks I think&#8230;was sh*t, and thank God I got it at a reduced price. Will be back on the Jack3d or hopefully Kronic Pump if it's in.

This was a great workout. I think I got a worried on the bench, when doing the 120 for flat bench and I didn't feel confident with it, I knocked out the reps, but John recons I could have got another rep in if I got my head out 120 cr*p. Un-racking it was shaky and I came down really slow for the first rep and by the third I felt all over the place&#8230;Really need to not let that sh*t effect me&#8230;next week will be better I recon&#8230;

Flat Bench - 60kg 1x12reps warm-up

- 100kg 1x8reps

- 120kg 1x5reps

- 90kg 1x10reps

Incline smith machine bench press - 100kg 1x5reps

- 80kg 1x12reps

- 60kg 1x19reps

Flys - 38kg 1x7reps (PB)

- 34kg 1x11reps

- 30kg 1x16reps

- 24kg 1x19reps

Flat bench pullovers - 48kg 1x8reps

- 40kg 1x14reps

- 32kg 1x18reps

Break - cable crunches 25kg 1x20reps, 30kg 1x20reps, 35kg 1x16reps

Cardio - 15mins on treadmill

Seated chest press - 100kg 1x6reps

- 80kg 1x12reps

- 60kg 1x14reps

More cable crunches - 40kg 1x16reps

- 35kg 1x14reps

- 25kg 1x16reps

Cable cross overs - 15kg 1x16reps

- 17.5kg 1x6reps

- 12.5kg 1x10reps


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Defo a strong ****er Lee!

Welldone in comp what fed was it? Was it Scottish Bench press champs or a local kinda thing? Nice one anyway man maybe the delayed pause on chest made you lose focus abit it takes abit of getting used to...what did you end up with?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> *Tuesday Workout*
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> ...


Another great work out Lee, The weight will go up mate, just takes time, keep reppin more with your highest weight then add a bit more on and start again with low reps added weight and watch it creep up.

You are probably capable of a lot more than you give yourself credit for, try and stay focused on every heavy session and get ANGRY if you can when doing each set(even the warm up) I have always found this helps massivley mate. Still uts a great work out Lee well in lad.

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Defo a strong ****er Lee!
> 
> Welldone in comp what fed was it? Was it Scottish Bench press champs or a local kinda thing? Nice one anyway man maybe the delayed pause on chest made you lose focus abit it takes abit of getting used to...what did you end up with?


Thanks mate....it was the British Drug Free Powerlifting Assocation (BDFPA). Yeah, I really need to get that cr*p out my head and just focus on my present lifts...who would have thought I would be effected by something stupid, lol!! I ended up second mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes Lee, angry is the key to big lifts :lol: I've used an ex wife to motivate me to more pb's than anything else over the years:laugh: Once the berserker rage is on you you'll find you can lift a mountain.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thanks mate....it was the British Drug Free Powerlifting Assocation (BDFPA). Yeah, I really need to get that cr*p out my head and just focus on my present lifts...who would have thought I would be effected by something stupid, lol!! I ended up second mate


good stuff mate! Yeah same Fed I had my first comp in on Sunday as well, friendly atmosphere and I got some tips off some guys.

So what were your 3 benchs in the end?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yes Lee, angry is the key to big lifts :lol: I've used an ex wife to motivate me to more pb's than anything else over the years:laugh: Once the berserker rage is on you you'll find you can lift a mountain.


Yeah one thing I noticed is how hyped up people get before they lift like these a few of these lads had an ipod playing before they lifted then got a few slaps off a mate lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Another great work out Lee, The weight will go up mate, just takes time, keep reppin more with your highest weight then add a bit more on and start again with low reps added weight and watch it creep up.
> 
> You are probably capable of a lot more than you give yourself credit for, try and stay focused on every heavy session and get ANGRY if you can when doing each set(even the warm up) I have always found this helps massivley mate. Still uts a great work out Lee well in lad.
> 
> Joe


Yeah Joe, it may have just been because it was first day back in the gym...I think my next chest sesh will be okay...just alittle angry at myself mate. I'm think about staying at 120 for a month, till the reps as you say creep up and then I'll move up, but I will also hit in some negatives for 130, just to get used to the weight.

Thanks mate, really appreciate your encouragment...I'll try maintain the warrior focus, lol :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yes Lee, angry is the key to big lifts :lol: I've used an ex wife to motivate me to more pb's than anything else over the years:laugh: Once the berserker rage is on you you'll find you can lift a mountain.


Lol, I remember one time on holiday in spain...some f*cker drugged me and left me to die on a curb (thats the dark bit). But when my dad found me and I got in the ambulance, he tried to stop me from fighting against him, he said all I could see was demons and I benched him, I was 14...lol...so yeah, all that anger is there somewhere...time to drug myself up do it!! lol...not really, I'll just think of an ex, plenty to get angry about :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> good stuff mate! Yeah same Fed I had my first comp in on Sunday as well, friendly atmosphere and I got some tips off some guys.
> 
> So what were your 3 benchs in the end?


haha, yeah, good guys and they really egg you on good...I started 90, 100, 120(fail)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol, I remember one time on holiday in spain...some f*cker drugged me and left me to die on a curb (thats the dark bit). But when my dad found me and I got in the ambulance, he tried to stop me from fighting against him, he said all I could see was demons and I benched him, I was 14...lol...so yeah, all that anger is there somewhere...time to drug myself up do it!! lol...not really, I'll just think of an ex, plenty to get angry about :lol:


That's the way mate. We've all got people/events in the past that can make us a little annoyed lol shall we say  Draw on these and make them work for you.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> That's the way mate. We've all got people/events in the past that can make us a little annoyed lol shall we say  Draw on these and make them work for you.


I'll give it ago mate...thanks Ming and Joe...anger is the way forward!! :2guns:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> haha, yeah, good guys and they really egg you on good...I started 90, 100, 120(fail)


Looking at what your benching in training its crazy to think you didnt get 120. I think you shoulda started 110 then 120 then 130 woulda been better forya.

Well I failed my first lift on 100 in mine because I started my lift by myself without a start command and then made up my own pause pressed it then racked it and turned round and realised the ref hadn't said a word lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just caught up on this mate! Subbed. Well done on the competition result, 2nd place for a first comp isn't bad!

Good lifts too, kep it up! You are a beast at squats!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Looking at what your benching in training its crazy to think you didnt get 120. I think you shoulda started 110 then 120 then 130 woulda been better forya.
> 
> Well I failed my first lift on 100 in mine because I started my lift by myself without a start command and then made up my own pause pressed it then racked it and turned round and realised the ref hadn't said a word lol


Lol, I wouldn't worry about it mate, I got the pass for the first 2, but one of the judges said I should wait till I'm told to rack, I was moving slowly towards it before he said rack. We're learning though bud :thumb:

Yeah, I think I should have not done as much for my warm up...My opener was supposed to be 100, but I felt a shoulder niggle during my workout and poofed out and asked it to be 90 instead...next time I will do the 110 upwards


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Just caught up on this mate! Subbed. Well done on the competition result, 2nd place for a first comp isn't bad!
> 
> Good lifts too, kep it up! You are a beast at squats!


Thanks mate, I'm quite happy about the result 

I do enjoy squats mate, I only wish I had done them and deadlifts when I first started training...my legs definatly are catching with the rest


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Wednesday Workout*

*Back and bi's*

Back down to Dumbarton's Meadow Centre to train with a mate. Excellent workout and feeling it today! Not including the drink I had last night, at least there is no hangover :thumb:

For this workout we did another mix of Jack3d and 1MR, good mix I think, but Alan recons he doesn't get anything of the 1MR anymore, just makes him feel sick&#8230;time of pre-workouts for him I think, lol.

Some of this is in Lbs, their machines to lbs and some kg's.

Deadlifts - 60kg 1x12reps warm-up

- 100kg 1x10reps

- 140kg 1x8reps

- 160kg 1x3reps

Bicep preacher curl machine (we did this one arm at a time, it feel uncomfortable doing it with both hands) - 25kg 1x10reps each arm

- 35kg 1x10reps each arm

- 40kg 1x8reps and on the left 1x7reps

Bicep pulldowns - 210lbs 1x10reps

- 180lbs 1x12reps

- 160lbs 1x16reps

Lat pulldowns - 160lbs 1x16reps

- 180lbs 1x10reps

- 195lbs 1x6reps

Cable crunches - 25kg 1x30reps

35kg 1x20reps

45kg 1x20reps

60kg 1x16reps

V-bar bicep pullups - 60kg 1x20reps

- 70kg 1x16reps

- 80kg 1x12reps (had about a 5min chat and break to achieve this, lol)

- 95kg 1x6reps

Break - sit ups, 200reps split into 70, 30, 30, 50, 20

Pullups - 1x12reps, wide grip and done slowly

- 1x14reps, wide grip with the added jump and slow drop for 4reps

Bicep curls with 17.5kg, 10kg and 6kg straight after one another on the preacher - 17.5kg 1x8reps each arm

10kg 1x10reps each arm

6kg 1x14reps each arm

And to end - a 17mins cardio on the treadmill, mostly done on 10 or 12...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Am I right in assuming that your post workout carbs usually consist of several beers, mate? :lol: :lol:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Some nice dead's there


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol, I wouldn't worry about it mate, I got the pass for the first 2, but one of the judges said I should wait till I'm told to rack, I was moving slowly towards it before he said rack. We're learning though bud :thumb:
> 
> Yeah, I think I should have not done as much for my warm up...My opener was supposed to be 100, but I felt a shoulder niggle during my workout and poofed out and asked it to be 90 instead...next time I will do the 110 upwards


Yeah its just getting to grips with the PL rules. I personally warmed up to 90 for a few singles when my opener was 100 I think about 90% opener is pretty good to warm up to and prepare your body etc


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Am I right in assuming that your post workout carbs usually consist of several beers, mate? :lol: :lol:


Lol! I have to admit, it's the only reason I don't like going to dumbarton...they always want that one pint, that seems to last for a wee while :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Some nice dead's there


Thanks bud, heading towards the 200 for the ned of the year hopefully 



Wardy21 said:


> Yeah its just getting to grips with the PL rules. I personally warmed up to 90 for a few singles when my opener was 100 I think about 90% opener is pretty good to warm up to and prepare your body etc


I get ya mate. It's great that there is always a next time :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm going to attempt one of your 'breaks' next time I do a proper workout!

I may not be able to resume after though.... :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I'm going to attempt one of your 'breaks' next time I do a proper workout!
> 
> I may not be able to resume after though.... :whistling:


haha, I may start a proper break cause my abs are getting to sore now, lol!!

Half way through the "break" you will only wish you actually had one :lol: But yeah, try it out mate, keeps ya going...I don't like to cool down thats only why I keep it going bud...to long a stop and starting again can be destroying on the soul


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im jealous of your deads, hitting near 200, i manage 115kg today so still lacking...training seems to be going well fella, did you met your training partner randomly attt he gym by any chance


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> im jealous of your deads, hitting near 200, i manage 115kg today so still lacking...training seems to be going well fella, did you met your training partner randomly attt he gym by any chance


I'm a little dissapointed with them mate...but thats what I get for not doing them when I started training! 115 is good mate and your bench is way up too. There is a guy in my gym that looks good, big top half and he struggles to push 120, spotted him a couple of time and was very surprised. So your doing great mate :thumb:

Training is going good, but I can't go in today, I've got a serious pain in my pain shoulder blade when I move my rght side includeing my neck...just woke up and all of sudden I'm in pain, lol...bad way to wake up...may see the doc today if it doesn't go away.

Yeah, I met him randomly, I was doing squats and he asked to join in and thats how it all started...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I'm a little dissapointed with them mate...but thats what I get for not doing them when I started training! 115 is good mate and your bench is way up too. There is a guy in my gym that looks good, big top half and he struggles to push 120, spotted him a couple of time and was very surprised. So your doing great mate :thumb:
> 
> Training is going good, but I can't go in today, I've got a serious pain in my pain shoulder blade when I move my rght side includeing my neck...just woke up and all of sudden I'm in pain, lol...bad way to wake up...may see the doc today if it doesn't go away.
> 
> Yeah, I met him randomly, I was doing squats and he asked to join in and thats how it all started...


Yeah I woke up with a sore left lat yesterday its annoying as hell think I did it when some pricks were making noise outside my house and I stretch to shut the window ffs haha


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I woke up with a sore left lat yesterday its annoying as hell think I did it when some pricks were making noise outside my house and I stretch to shut the window ffs haha


How long did it take to go away bud, cause I got shoulders and tris and really want to get them done today! And, I thought your were going the route of knockin them out :lol: good selfcontrol there mate...how you feeling now??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Yeah, I met him randomly, I was doing squats and he asked to join in and thats how it all started...


It's a beautiful thing


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> How long did it take to go away bud, cause I got shoulders and tris and really want to get them done today! And, I thought your were going the route of knockin them out :lol: good selfcontrol there mate...how you feeling now??


Its feelin better jus one of them little twinges that lasts a few days. Starting my new routine today so hope its better 

I thought bout goin outside and havin a word but thatwoulda jus got me more riled up and I wouldnt be able to get back to sleep


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

would advise strongly to ignore the gym if you've pain around shoulder area, i had alittle bit of pain in shoulder but went ahead (this 3 months ago) and done shoulders, ended up with grade 2 tear of deltoid which is horrendous pain, plus was outa gym for 3 weeks


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got a bit of a twinge in my right front delt area, going to take it easy on the shoulders, very light and loads of reps unless it plays up.

Was feeling a bit odd earlier on reverse grip bench and judging by the amount of shoulder threads in the injury forum I'd rather not risk it!

I've followed your example too buddy and got me rotten boat out!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you retro-mental in disguise?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> *Wednesday Workout*
> 
> *Back and bi's*
> 
> ...


Cracking workout mate, really good, hope your shoulder is ok Lee.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Are you retro-mental in disguise?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

GreedyBen said:


> I've got a bit of a twinge in my right front delt area, going to take it easy on the shoulders, very light and loads of reps unless it plays up.
> 
> Was feeling a bit odd earlier on reverse grip bench and judging by the amount of shoulder threads in the injury forum I'd rather not risk it!
> 
> I've followed your example too buddy and got me rotten boat out!


Do you think you could've activated a trigger point and pressure on the area may help deactivate it?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

OJay said:


> Do you think you could've activated a trigger point and pressure on the area may help deactivate it?


Not heard of this before? Could you explain please?

Lee you seem to like your pre workouts, I highly recommend trying this http://www.chaparrallabs.net/product_p/preform.htm not to be taken if wearing tight shorts. Epic shrivellage! The best pre workout I've used so far I'd say!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's a beautiful thing


The gym is a wonderful place, lol!!



Wardy21 said:


> Its feelin better jus one of them little twinges that lasts a few days. Starting my new routine today so hope its better
> 
> I thought bout goin outside and havin a word but thatwoulda jus got me more riled up and I wouldnt be able to get back to sleep


Will check out your new routine bud...and yeah, good on ya, could have made things worse and we all love sleep, lol!!



GreedyBen said:


> I've got a bit of a twinge in my right front delt area, going to take it easy on the shoulders, very light and loads of reps unless it plays up.
> 
> Was feeling a bit odd earlier on reverse grip bench and judging by the amount of shoulder threads in the injury forum I'd rather not risk it!
> 
> I've followed your example too buddy and got me rotten boat out!


Obviously is best not to go bud, but I couldn't help it :whistling:

How you feelin now mate??



Tassotti said:


> Are you retro-mental in disguise?


 :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Cracking workout mate, really good, hope your shoulder is ok Lee.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe...done chest yesterday, and everything seemed okay, will see with back and bi's today mate 



GreedyBen said:


> Not heard of this before? Could you explain please?
> 
> Lee you seem to like your pre workouts, I highly recommend trying this http://www.chaparrallabs.net/product_p/preform.htm not to be taken if wearing tight shorts. Epic shrivellage! The best pre workout I've used so far I'd say!


I'll give it a look mate...can't really afford anything at the moment. [email protected] shrivellage...I can live with that mate :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

This was the last couple of days...time to catch up on here and see what you all been doing...who's been banned...and who still straight or gay (Oh wait, thats what the I'm Straight threads for :lol: )...

*Sunday Workout*

*Legs*

This was a good session, was worried initially due to the weight being on my neck, back and shoulder, but all went well, and I uped the weight for calf raises and leg curls.

I did a small shoulder session on Friday, but nothing amazing. I only done, standing DB press, seated DB press, some abs and some more seated shoulder press and called it a day, just wanted to see if I could and how bad the pain is. Seems it's pretty bad, only lasted 30mins, jumped in the sauna and went for a few beers.

If this doesn't get any better, I will go to the docs, but waiting for it just to go away for now. I don't want to hear those dreaded words "No Gym"!!

Squats - 60kg 1x16reps warm-up

- 140kg 1x10reps

- 180kg 1x8reps

- 120kg 1x12reps

Calf raises - 200kg 1x9reps

- 220kg 1x7reps (PB)

- 180kg 1x12reps

- 120kg 1x19reps

Abs - cable crunches, 20kg 1x20reps, 30kg 1x20reps, 40kg 1x6reps

Legs extensions - 95kg 1x10reps

- 85kg 1x12reps

- 75kg 1x14reps

- 65kg 1x12reps

Leg curls - 70kg 1x8reps (PB)

- 60kg 1x10reps

- 50kg 1x12reps

- 40kg 1x20reps

Cardio - 15mins

Leg press - 160kg 1x8reps

- 130kg 1x12reps

- 100kg 1x24reps

Abs - cable crunches, 37.5kg 1x16reps, 30kg 1x20reps, 20kg 1x30reps

*Monday Workout*

*Chest*

A good chest day, although I was worried about the shoulder, that let me down on the bench abit, but everywhere else was okay and got a PB, plus added something in. I think I've been at this gym to long&#8230;to many people to talk too, lol!!

Bench press - 60kg 1x12reps

- 100kg 1x8reps

- 120kg 1x3reps

- 130kg 1x1reps

- 90kg 1x10reps

Incline bench press (I was worried about this, so kept it light, so I could keep myself good for flys) - 80kg 1x8reps

- 60kg 1x16reps

Flys - 40kg 1x8reps (PB)

- 34kg 1x12reps

- 28kg 1x20reps

Abs - cable crunches 20kg 1x20reps, 35kg 1x16reps, 37.5kg 1x9reps, 20kg 1x30reps

Seated chest press - 100kg 1x5reps

- 85kg 1x10reps

- 70kg 1x12reps

- 50kg 1x16reps

Cable crossovers - 20kg 1x10reps

- 15kg 1x16reps

- 10kg 1x20reps

This was the new one, it was upright, straight armed cross over things, this was to hit the chest cavity more - 10kg 1x10reps

- 7.5kg 1x12reps

- 5kg 1x20reps


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

fcuk me 180kg for 8 reps on squats...loving your routine was going through it the other night so will likely steal a few things of you and pass them off as my own at my gym to make me look good


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Another lot of top sessions mate, Leg extention weight is superb mate as is the db flys, 40kg dumbells 8 reps jesus, thats some going Lee, well done mate, the bench is also a great weight. Your going to be a force to be reckoned with in years to come mate. well done.

Joe


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

What did you think of the cable flyes mate?

Cheers

expletive (formerly JS72)


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

GreedyBen said:


> Not heard of this before? Could you explain please?
> 
> Lee you seem to like your pre workouts, I highly recommend trying this http://www.chaparrallabs.net/product_p/preform.htm not to be taken if wearing tight shorts. Epic shrivellage! The best pre workout I've used so far I'd say!


have a google on self trigger point therapy mate well good to read up on for future use

can use a tennis ball, golf ball, physio nobbler thing all good for releasing triggers and myofascial release

what flavour pre form did you get? the sour apple is amazing love the product overall


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

OJay said:


> have a google on self trigger point therapy mate well good to read up on for future use
> 
> can use a tennis ball, golf ball, physio nobbler thing all good for releasing triggers and myofascial release
> 
> what flavour pre form did you get? the sour apple is amazing love the product overall


Ok will get onto it thanks. I got the apple sour flavour, not too keen on the taste but it certainly does the job!

Fcuking hell mate 180kg x 8!!! How much are you weighing now?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> fcuk me 180kg for 8 reps on squats...loving your routine was going through it the other night so will likely steal a few things of you and pass them off as my own at my gym to make me look good


Wish I could say keeping it light mate!! My training partner does 220 or 260 if he can be bothered!! :lol:

Haha, steal away sir...noone will ever know :whistling:



Joe1961 said:


> Another lot of top sessions mate, Leg extention weight is superb mate as is the db flys, 40kg dumbells 8 reps jesus, thats some going Lee, well done mate, the bench is also a great weight. Your going to be a force to be reckoned with in years to come mate. well done.
> 
> Joe


Thanks mate, yeah, I decided to go for it, last week was 38, this week I'll give the 42's ago bud  ...I hope so one day Joe 



expletive said:


> What did you think of the cable flyes mate?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> expletive (formerly JS72)


I was wondering who the stranger was, lol...Cable flys, I don't know mate...I do cable cross overs and I like them, just takes alot to keep your form good and trying to stop the wobble and keep it all stiff can be hard the first time you try them



GreedyBen said:


> Ok will get onto it thanks. I got the apple sour flavour, not too keen on the taste but it certainly does the job!
> 
> Fcuking hell mate 180kg x 8!!! How much are you weighing now?


Screw the taste bud...there all nasty, lol!! I weigh 12stone mate...12.3 last time I weighed in


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, time to catch up with you all :thumb:

*Tuesday Workout*

*Back and Bi's*

Today never got to a good start in the gym, but I powered through the lack of strength I felt and got that sh*t done.

I always start this workout with deadlifts&#8230;Just before my first set, this guy (not one the usuals I talk to, came over and said "You look smaller&#8230;have you been ill or something?"&#8230;in which I replied "Huh?!&#8230;eh, not that I know off&#8230;" &#8230;"Oh, you just look smaller than you were 1 or2 weeks ago"&#8230; he got into my brain, I looked in the mirror and I said "Yeah, your probably right&#8230;"&#8230;.And that was me f*cked with 'Manorexia' with the rest of my workout. It's a amazing how one thing somebody says can effect you? I know I'm not the only one that can take size and fitness look personally at times, but that really f*cked me for my workout&#8230;I said to my training partner I felt like chaining the bastard to concrete and drowning the f*cker&#8230;I hate thinking that way, lol&#8230;

Anyway enough of my crying and b*tching, here's the routine 

Deadlifts - 100kg 1x10reps

- 140kg 1x6reps

- 120kg 1x8reps

Bent over Olympic bar raises - 60kg 1x16reps

- 80kg 1x6reps

- 70kg 1x14reps

Preacher bicep ez-bar curls - 60kg 1x5reps

- 50kg 1x10reps

- 40kg 1x18reps

Break - Abs cable crunches 20kg 1x20reps, 35kg 1x16reps

Lat pulldowns - 100kg 1x5reps

- 85kg 1x10reps

- 70kg 1x18reps

Olympic bar bicep curls - 50kg 1x7reps

- 40kg 1x12reps

- 30kg 1x20reps

Abs - sit-ups 150reps, split into, 75, 30, 45 the 30reps are legs up

Lat machine pulldowns - 100kg 1x10reps

- 90kg 1x12reps

- 80kg 1x16reps

- 70kg 1x16reps

Abs - more sit-ups 150reps, split into, 75, 30, 45 the 30reps are legs up

Lat machine pulldowns - 100kg 1x12reps

- 80kg 1x16reps

- 60kg 1x20reps

Abs - Cable crunches 40kg 1x10reps, 30kg 1x16reps, 20kg 1x40reps

And to end 26's with a 25kg barbell with weights, and an extra 21's with the same weight&#8230;and Sauna


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Okay, time to catch up with you all :thumb:
> 
> *Tuesday Workout*
> 
> ...


Love the chaining him to concrete and drowning him sentence mate, I hate that as well lol dont mind it when a pal is havin the craic, but someone I dont know says it ggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr there have been a fewe moments in me life when a few people have said the worng thing, cant do much about things these days though as everyone gets you nicked and trys to fckin get compo :lol:

Lee thats some serious fckin curlin mate jesus my arms would be knackered for a year if I tried them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Love the chaining him to concrete and drowning him sentence mate, I hate that as well lol dont mind it when a pal is havin the craic, but someone I dont know says it ggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr there have been a fewe moments in me life when a few people have said the worng thing, cant do much about things these days though as everyone gets you nicked and trys to fckin get compo :lol:
> 
> Lee thats some serious fckin curlin mate jesus my arms would be knackered for a year if I tried them :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha, very true big man...if we all just went with our sudden urges we'd all be f*cked and gettin sued right left and centre and our jail days are over :lol: :thumb:

Thanks bud...I may be getting smaller but my strength is fine, lol!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Wednesday Workout*

*Shoulders and tri's*

Good session&#8230;bad day&#8230;so had all the anger to make it a good workout. And as I arrived I seen my gym partner punch a machine&#8230;lol!!&#8230;Good to see I wasn't the only one having a sh*tty day :lol:

Seated smith shoulder press - 40kg 1xI lost count, to be busy ranting&#8230;lol

- 60kg 1x12reps

- 80kg 1x8reps

- 70kg 1x10reps

- 50kg 1x15reps

Seated tricep extensions - 30kg 1x16reps

- 40kg 1x12reps

- 50kg 1x12reps

- 60kg 1x5reps

Lateral raises - 14kg 1x10reps

- 12kg 1x12reps

- 10kg 1x16reps

Tricep pushdowns - 50kg 1x7reps

- 40kg 1x11reps

- 30kg 1x20reps

Bent over raises - 26kg 1x10reps

- 28kg 1x8reps

- 30kg 1x6reps

- 14kg 1x25reps

Seated shoulder press on machine - 65kg 1x11reps

- 55kg 1x10reps

- 35kg 1x16reps

No abs today, just in and out and straight back into the fire of today&#8230;time for dinner, *** and some UK-M time if everything holds itself together here for a while...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> This was the last couple of days...time to catch up on here and see what you all been doing...who's been banned...and who still straight or gay (Oh wait, thats what the I'm Straight threads for :lol: )...
> 
> *Sunday Workout*
> 
> ...


Give the man a hanky !!!!!

Dont let someone get in your head, he was prob doing it because you make him feel inferia so he though he would try and reverse the feeling onto you to make himself feel better. You should of waited till he was led on a bench the tied cables round him, barbell with weigh on his chest so he cant move then shanked him with a plastic shank made fom a toothbrush, snapping it off inside him and dumping the handle down the drain and having a shower. Oh **** thats prison aint it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Give the man a hanky !!!!!
> 
> Dont let someone get in your head, he was prob doing it because you make him feel inferia so he though he would try and reverse the feeling onto you to make himself feel better. You should of waited till he was led on a bench the tied cables round him, barbell with weigh on his chest so he cant move then shanked him with a plastic shank made fom a toothbrush, snapping it off inside him and dumping the handle down the drain and having a shower. Oh **** thats prison aint it !!!!!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: Classic

I know someone who would hire you mate:lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> :lol: :lol: Classic
> 
> I know someone who would hire you mate:lol: :lol:
> 
> Joe


ray winstone?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Your not still in bed with that trophy of yours are you lee?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I come on here to catch up after a while, and youve buggered off!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I come on here to catch up after a while, and youve buggered off!


He`s doing a nationwide tour with his trophy :laugh:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> He`s doing a nationwide tour with his trophy :laugh:


Lol, yes sir...you have it exactly...ego fully loaded and back on the ethernet :lol:

Had wee internet problem. back again and I will be posting again...not tonight though...small but reasonably large drinking session for now :beer:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good to see you back here lee


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol, yes sir...you have it exactly...ego fully loaded and back on the ethernet :lol:
> 
> Had wee internet problem. back again and I will be posting again...not tonight though...small but reasonably large drinking session for now :beer:


And we all thought a little success had gone to your head  ... godd to see you back


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

Thought you'd gone on a Kronic Pump mission!?

Did you get your email from them....too late!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Good to see you back here lee


Thanks bud...good to be back...once I get a job, internet shouldn't be much of a problem...I hope 



Greshie said:


> And we all thought a little success had gone to your head  ... godd to see you back


Haha, It's now just gathering dust...good to see you back too mate, how was the holiday??



Rob1184 said:


> Thought you'd gone on a Kronic Pump mission!?
> 
> Did you get your email from them....too late!


Still never got that sh*t mate!! May change supplier , lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Saturday Workout*

*Shoulders and triceps*

Excellent workout today&#8230;although my chest day on Thursday had still f*cked my tri's it was still a good and strong session&#8230;and now very glad to have internet back on&#8230;only problem with no job L

Standing shoulder press - 18kg 1x18reps

- 22kg 1x16reps

Seated shoulder press - 38kg 1x6reps (PB)

- 32kg 1x11reps

- 26kg 1x16reps

Seated tricep extensions - 30kg 1x16reps

- 40kg 1x13reps

- 50kg 1x10reps

- 60kg 1x5reps

- 37.5kg 1x16reps

Lateral raises - 14kg 1x12reps

- 16kg 1x10reps (PB)

- 10kg 1x18reps

- 12kg 1x16reps

Break Cable crunches - 30kg 1x20reps

- 35kg 1x16reps

- 37.5kg 1x11reps

- 25kg 1x26reps

Situps - 180reps, split, 50, 40, 40, 30, 10, 10

Bent over raises - 30kg 1x10reps

- 32kg 1x6reps

- 26kg 1x16reps

- 16kg 1x20reps

Tricep pushdowns - 55kg 1x4reps

- 50kg 1x6reps

- 45kg 1x11reps

- 40kg 1x16reps

- 35kg 1x18reps

Seated shoulder press on machine - 65kg 1x7reps

- 50kg 1x11reps

- 35kg 1x18reps

Shoulder machine - 65kg 1x16reps

- 55kg 1x20reps

- 45kg 1x25reps


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, It's now just gathering dust...good to see you back too mate, how was the holiday??


Was good ... feels a long time ago now ... perhaps I need another one :laugh:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Great to see you back on here Lee.

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:



> Great to see you back on here Lee.
> 
> Joe


Just had to cancel my gym membership mate, can't afford it without a job...and it seems that people have been saying that I am selfish etc, because I go to the gym...I've had enough of the headache...This'll just give me time to properly concentrate on the job hunt...and I'll be back in the gym...How you been bro??


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

That's a bit poo mate, hope you find something soon!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Just had to cancel my gym membership mate, can't afford it without a job...and it seems that people have been saying that I am selfish etc, because I go to the gym...I've had enough of the headache...This'll just give me time to properly concentrate on the job hunt...and I'll be back in the gym...How you been bro??


Oh what a sod .... perhaps you'll have to start improvising at home .....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Just had to cancel my gym membership mate, can't afford it without a job...and it seems that people have been saying that I am selfish etc, because I go to the gym...I've had enough of the headache...This'll just give me time to properly concentrate on the job hunt...and I'll be back in the gym...How you been bro??


Thats a bit crap to hear lee,is there a council run gym that you can use near you,if so ,being unemployed would you be able to use it for free?

Hope your situation improves soon....

Good luck mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice one on winning member of the month Lee ... chuffed for you mate :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Nice one on winning member of the month Lee ... chuffed for you mate :thumb:


I seen that bro, lol...I don't know who voted...I never even knew they had that lol!!! On an update of gym stuff, my training partner is trying to sort out an alternative gym, that hopefully will be affordable


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I seen that bro, lol...I don't know who voted...I never even knew they had that lol!!! On an update of gym stuff, my training partner is trying to sort out an alternative gym, that hopefully will be affordable


Well done !, and hope you can get to continue working out , you are doing so well


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

lee85 said:


> I seen that bro, lol...I don't know who voted...I never even knew they had that lol!!! On an update of gym stuff, my training partner is trying to sort out an alternative gym, that hopefully will be affordable


Yep what greshie said lee and at least winning member of month you can have some free supps and stuff to help you..keep going mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Well done !, and hope you can get to continue working out , you are doing so well


I hope so too dude...really need to get myself back in, thinking about getting some cheap gear for the house until I sort this job issue out 



Rob68 said:


> Yep what greshie said lee and at least winning member of month you can have some free supps and stuff to help you..keep going mate


haha, free supps?? That would be nice bro...they don't actually do that do they??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Pick what you want from this thread and pm katy with your address Lee

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/prize-draw/135043-prize-pot.html

Well done for beating me you fcuker


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/prize-draw/151389-prize-draw-winners-august-september.html

First post lee you have a choice of stuff to choose from, from different sponsors of the board...have a read


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Alright Lee, sorry to hear about your misfortune with the Job mate, I hope things get better for you pal. This country sems to be in a right fckin mess mate, Well done with the member of the month, things are looking brighter already :lol:

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Pick what you want from this thread and pm katy with your address Lee
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/prize-draw/135043-prize-pot.html
> 
> Well done for beating me you fcuker


Haha, thanks dude...I don't even know how I got member of the month, lol!! Very grateful of course 



Rob68 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/prize-draw/151389-prize-draw-winners-august-september.html
> 
> First post lee you have a choice of stuff to choose from, from different sponsors of the board...have a read


Thanks man...well, this turned out a good day...I seriously thought it was a joke :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Alright Lee, sorry to hear about your misfortune with the Job mate, I hope things get better for you pal. This country sems to be in a right fckin mess mate, Well done with the member of the month, things are looking brighter already :lol:
> 
> Joe


Very true mate...something will turn up, God will provide...hold it...I'm not religious :cursing: lol

I recon that I need a job that involves alot of heavy lifting Joe.

How you been? Great new pics bud :thumb:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Very true mate...something will turn up, God will provide...hold it...I'm not religious :cursing: lol
> 
> I recon that I need a job that involves alot of heavy lifting Joe.
> 
> How you been? Great new pics bud :thumb:


Something will turn up mate, I have been alright Lee, had a few ups and downs but comming out ok at the moment, I had to get my badge back for the doors due to my school putting me on 2 nights a week and making a 6 others redundent. Plus things dont look very bright for the future at school so I aint to hopefull for the future mate.

I Got some work with a good door company one of my old mates who still works for them and I am working with 2 crackin Polish lads 20 years younger than me, bnut one is colossus and the other is an MMA grapplin coach so between us we have a strong door. But I fear I am getting to old for all the late nights pal, didnt realise that some of the pubs dont close till fcukin 6 in the morning, :lol: The Mrs didnt want me going back but I have put 300 away in a couple of weeks so I will crack on and see how things go and just keep banking all I can when I can.

Training going well and I may be doing a charity boxing fight next year, to be confirmed yet but I have started back doing a bit of bag work and will be doing some light sparring soon. All the best though mate, I know its hard but something will turn up, I really hope so anyway.

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Something will turn up mate, I have been alright Lee, had a few ups and downs but comming out ok at the moment, I had to get my badge back for the doors due to my school putting me on 2 nights a week and making a 6 others redundent. Plus things dont look very bright for the future at school so I aint to hopefull for the future mate.
> 
> I Got some work with a good door company one of my old mates who still works for them and I am working with 2 crackin Polish lads 20 years younger than me, bnut one is colossus and the other is an MMA grapplin coach so between us we have a strong door. But I fear I am getting to old for all the late nights pal, didnt realise that some of the pubs dont close till fcukin 6 in the morning, :lol: The Mrs didnt want me going back but I have put 300 away in a couple of weeks so I will crack on and see how things go and just keep banking all I can when I can.
> 
> ...


Haha, you got some team on that door bud!! You may think your getting older, but you don't look it...I'm more than sure you can handle the bloody door yourself, your huge dude!! I hope your future will be okay, best to be happy with the present than worry about the future bro, but I know what you mean.

Where is the charity boxing night happening??


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Haha, you got some team on that door bud!! You may think your getting older, but you don't look it...I'm more than sure you can handle the bloody door yourself, your huge dude!! I hope your future will be okay, best to be happy with the present than worry about the future bro, but I know what you mean.
> 
> Where is the charity boxing night happening??


Alright Lee, the fight will be in Warrington mate but I am not holding my breath, as the Police stopped the last one and may do the same with this one.

lol you stole my avitar that was going to be my next pose like that on :lol: yours looks better than mine so aint using it now :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't get beaten around the ring Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Alright Lee, the fight will be in Warrington mate but I am not holding my breath, as the Police stopped the last one and may do the same with this one.
> 
> lol you stole my avitar that was going to be my next pose like that on :lol: yours looks better than mine so aint using it now :lol: :lol:
> 
> Joe


It'll be good if you do man, and you can post your success on here! Does no-one pay the Police off anymore?? lol

You should put yours up, mines is crap, I can never get the best light when taking pics :cursing:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

This no proper weight training is f*cking terrible, was bench pressing the missus this morning...first time I've ever said to a woman "you need to put more weight on" lol...bad times...


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Good to see you back buddy! :thumbup1: hope you find a new gym !


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Good to see you back buddy! :thumbup1: hope you find a new gym !


Thanks bro...just done a home workout...but yeah, a new gym is defo needed


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Sucks that your had to cancel gym membership mate hope things work out in the end for you


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Right, so a week of has took it's toll...I have done a home workout with out weights (well, bars and weights) and it felt not to bad...obviously gym is the place to be, but you got to do it with what you got :thumb:

*Monday Workout*

*Chest and Triceps*

It wasn't to bad training with what I got. Did an hour of training and kept the breaks below a minute (except for the **** I done), kept the movements slow and made sure the correct muscle was being used. Feel quite happy now after doing something, lol

Started with a wee woman warm up with the missus...not sex...her stupid record crap of Sky...not that bad to be honest :cool2:

One arm bench press with the three seater couch (**** knows the weight, but heavier than I thought) - Each arm 14reps

- 12reps

- 10reps

- 8reps then and added 3reps

- 11reps and then a two armed bench of 20reps

Dips (low hieght) - 30reps for 4sets

Dips (higher up) - reps range of 20 to 30 for 4sets

Sit-ups - kinda mixed with legs at 45degrees and legs tucked in and legs up...100reps for 3sets

Press ups - these wear good...21's for 4sets and the a 5th or 42's (very good and sore)

I feel it pretty good in my chest and tri's right now, so it worked...now for the ideas for biceps, I'm sure curling the couch may have it's form and doable issues :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I look forward to seeing what you are going to use for squats 

But well done on the improvisations ...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Shaynewob said:


> Sucks that your had to cancel gym membership mate hope things work out in the end for you


I hope so too bud...I'm sure it will, just need work and I'm sorted, but I'm doing home training now, so I'll see how this changes me


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I look forward to seeing what you are going to use for squats
> 
> But well done on the improvisations ...


haha, funny you say that, the missus suggested the couch this morning...I think there would be searious issues with that, and that attempt would have to recorded and posted, lol...I'm not doing it...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Genius...Haha

Put your missus on your shoulders for squats....To add weight, get her to hold bags of sugar...lol

where's retro when ya need him..pmsl


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Genius...Haha
> 
> Put your missus on your shoulders for squats....To add weight, get her to hold bags of sugar...lol
> 
> where's retro when ya need him..pmsl


Or your misses witha child in each hand ....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Genius...Haha
> 
> Put your missus on your shoulders for squats....To add weight, get her to hold bags of sugar...lol
> 
> where's retro when ya need him..pmsl


The missus on the shoulders is a great idea mate...haha, and my 5year old cane be te warm up weight...time to feed these skinny f*ckers and get WEIGHT training :lol:


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I hope so too bud...I'm sure it will, just need work and I'm sorted, but I'm doing home training now, so I'll see how this changes me


Yeah just works abit scarce atm which is crap, and I suppose anything is better than nothing mate just can't beat the gym really better atmosphere and that.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

this thread is gonna be my first sub, had a read and i think ur an inspiration m8, hope ur finances get fixed bud.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

*THIS IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!!*

Im sick of excuses I read on this forum...

"I cant afford to train"

"What supplements to make me want to train?"

"What can I take to make me brave"

"I cant be ****d anymore"

*BULLSH!T!!*

If you want it you will train and will train with anything you can think of!! Lee - inspirational mate. People like you on here that make me stay on the forum, and I can now tollerate the idiots that dont want to put the effort in and look for every excuse because I read this type of stuff and it revitalites my faith in Man.

Step aside **** - and leave the real men to train.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> *THIS IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!!*
> 
> Im sick of excuses I read on this forum...
> 
> ...


That's our Glassback on top form


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Shaynewob said:


> Yeah just works abit scarce atm which is crap, and I suppose anything is better than nothing mate just can't beat the gym really better atmosphere and that.


Thats true bud...rub it in :ban: lol!! I'll definatly be looking for something different, sales is just a sh*t job...I think construction would be best for me mate...heres hoping things pic up soon and I won't have to bicep curl the kids for long 



Breeny said:


> this thread is gonna be my first sub, had a read and i think ur an inspiration m8, hope ur finances get fixed bud.


Thanks bro, appreciated...check out Glassbacks journal too mate...very inspirational guy there...there are are a few people on here that will blow yer mind with what they do, age or life problems are throwen aside in here, it's all about real men, and real training...welcome to UK-M bro :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Glassback said:


> *THIS IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!!*
> 
> Im sick of excuses I read on this forum...
> 
> ...


You gotta do what ya gotta do bro  .... now, I'm just worried about the deadlifts? lol!! Going to hit a real gym today I hope, just a visit and power some biceps and back hopefully, just use most of my time there.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

You're doing well improvising mate, keep it up.

Don't know what to suggest for Deadlifts though.

You could always do a Franco Columbo and deadliest a car :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

expletive said:


> You're doing well improvising mate, keep it up.
> 
> Don't know what to suggest for Deadlifts though.
> 
> You could always do a Franco Columbo and deadliest a car :thumb:


Thanks man...yeah, they will be a problem...Now theres an idea!! lol...I need a lot of chalk, a crane with very strong but near invisable rope and I'm on that bro, lol...


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah I enjoy construction the most aswell, and I bet the kids love it haha


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stay strong Lee. Things will work themselves out in time. Keep that top positive mental attitude of yours and you will come through this, and greater challenges no bother:thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Stay strong Lee. Things will work themselves out in time. Keep that top positive mental attitude of yours and you will come through this, and greater challenges no bother:thumbup1:


Thanks bro...best keeping positive I believe, to much negative cr*p floats around...things always sort themselves out in the end mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

So on Tuesday, a very kind friend helped me get my ass to the gym down his way...I got done what I really wanted...however...I tried that "Better than Jack3d" cr*p and I found that I excerised being sick more than training my body, lol!!

*Tuesday Workout*

*Back and* supposed *biceps*(which never got done really)

So it looked like this...

Deadlifts - 60kg 1x16reps warm up

- 120kg 1x10reps

- 140kg 1x6reps

- 160kg 1x4reps

- 100kg 1x12reps .... after this I was feeling pretty sick, dizzy and pretty f*cked

Bicep pulldowns - 180lbs 1x18reps

- 210lbs 1x12reps

- 160lbs 1x14reps

- 140lbs 1x16reps

Okay, I forgot what these are called...

Seated row things?? - worked between 160lbs and 210lbs...till failure on each set...I done quite alot of these between these weights as my break were longish becuase I was trying to stop being sick, lol!!

Lateral pulldowns - I did the same for this as I did above...my head was so much all over the f*cking place it's hard to remember what exactly I did...

Break...this was it for me...went to ATTEMPT crunches...got to about 20 something and sat up for abit, but that was it...went straight to the bog and spewed...over and over again...Had to call it a day after that...but atleast I got my back done...went for a munch and a pint...and wanted to get back in the gym after that, lol!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

what a shame you couldn't complete your workout , still what you did manage to achieve looks good ....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Those 'seated row things'; are they seated rows :laugh:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Good to read your back at it lee, sorry to hear you were sick though, was it something you had taken before going in the gym mate??

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Good to read your back at it lee, sorry to hear you were sick though, was it something you had taken before going in the gym mate??

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Good to read your back at it lee, sorry to hear you were sick though, was it something you had taken before going in the gym mate??
> 
> Joe


It's okay mate, it was just a bad reaction to Kronic Pump pre workout...maybe just take less or none at all next time, lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Those 'seated row things'; are they seated rows :laugh:


DOH!! those are the ones :stupid:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Away for a holiday...well to Tayport...I will catch up with you all when I get back on Friday...happy training to all!!! :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Enjoy your holiday, take plenty of warm clothes !


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Have a nice time! Ooft, just looked where it is! +1 on the advice above!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Enjoy your holiday, take plenty of warm clothes !


Haha, very true bro, it was abit...refreshing there...good time just spending it with family 



GreedyBen said:


> Have a nice time! Ooft, just looked where it is! +1 on the advice above!


It was good mate...I'm lucky enough not to feel the cold that bad...I always wear a hat, so maybe that keeps all my heat in, lol :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Back in the land of UK-M then mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

expletive said:


> Back in the land of UK-M then mate


Back mate...enjoyed abit of relaxing, now to start lifting my furniture and bicep curling the kids


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Put one end of the sofa into a corner.

Get underneath it and leg press it.

Add family members for weight.

Fun for the whole family (your nipper will love it)

and

film it


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Lee have you thought of making your own gym equipment, get yourself to your nearest building site, source things like scaffold bars, filling empty buckets and drums with cement etc

Just a thought


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Scaffold pole across the hallway for pull/chin ups with children on back for extra weight?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

haha, some good ideas there guys...a bit of tweaking and there will be a routine in there 

To update on training - none...I've taking a week or so off, to allow my body to rest and allow better growth when I start again on friday...also, I aquired food poisoning and right now sitting with a f*cking migraine...check my symptoms on google...I've already prepared myself for death :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't where to post this...but abit of advice is needed...

I have been trying to cancel my LA Fitness membership...having lost my job a few months ago, they still unwilling to cancel it. I have explained the situation and that I just can't afford it at all. but they say because it's a years contract I can't get out of it! They have said that I could pass the membership onto someone else, but tbh there are cheaper gyms around the glasgow area and getting rid of this one will be near impossible...saying all that, does anyone in glasgow want this?? lol...or is there anything I can do to get out of this...they seem to not care about the situation at all


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better soon! You may aswell go and eat loads of chocolte and sweets if they aren't going to stay down or in!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I don't where to post this...but abit of advice is needed...
> 
> I have been trying to cancel my LA Fitness membership...having lost my job a few months ago, they still unwilling to cancel it. I have explained the situation and that I just can't afford it at all. but they say because it's a years contract I can't get out of it! They have said that I could pass the membership onto someone else, but tbh there are cheaper gyms around the glasgow area and getting rid of this one will be near impossible...saying all that, does anyone in glasgow want this?? lol...or is there anything I can do to get out of this...they seem to not care about the situation at all


Go in there wearing just your pants an attempt to be thrown out?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon! You may aswell go and eat loads of chocolte and sweets if they aren't going to stay down or in!


Haha, wish I could bro...but after leaving being a stonner behind, it also made me loose my sweet tooth, lol...



GreedyBen said:


> Go in there wearing just your pants an attempt to be thrown out?


LOL!! Now there's an idea!! They might like that though....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:



> I don't where to post this...but abit of advice is needed...
> 
> I have been trying to cancel my LA Fitness membership...having lost my job a few months ago, they still unwilling to cancel it. I have explained the situation and that I just can't afford it at all. but they say because it's a years contract I can't get out of it! They have said that I could pass the membership onto someone else, but tbh there are cheaper gyms around the glasgow area and getting rid of this one will be near impossible...saying all that, does anyone in glasgow want this?? lol...or is there anything I can do to get out of this...they seem to not care about the situation at all


To be honest Lee , if it's a year's contract I think you are pretty much tied in , though it's worth reading the small print on the contract to see if there are any escape clauses. You could try cancelling the direct debit but then you'll just get into a bigger mess with a debt collection agency. Either try and find someone who would take the membership on , or continue to use the membership up until renewal ......


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

My wife used to work in a David Lloyds gym and she said a doctors letter or being thrown out are the only two ways to get out of a contract!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> To be honest Lee , if it's a year's contract I think you are pretty much tied in , though it's worth reading the small print on the contract to see if there are any escape clauses. You could try cancelling the direct debit but then you'll just get into a bigger mess with a debt collection agency. Either try and find someone who would take the membership on , or continue to use the membership up until renewal ......


I really need a way out of this mate...it's just to expessive...I will give it a read and see...but maybe Greedybens' idea of doctors letter could be a winner...I will post an add on gumtree first, but in Glasgow city centre, they have Pure £17pm, a new gym £11 or £15pm and for LA £33pm...huge difference, lol...if LA didn't have a good squats rack and I wasn't desperate to train that day, I would never have joined, maybe it had something to do with the hot woman signing me up, lol!!



GreedyBen said:


> My wife used to work in a David Lloyds gym and she said a doctors letter or being thrown out are the only two ways to get out of a contract!


This is a good idea mate...I will give this ago after the gumtree post fails :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Gawd that's almost twice as expensive ....

oh well perhaps you'd better go in one day and share some roid rage , make sexist comments about the female members, and then touch up one of the other blokes in the showers .... that should get you banned (or become very popular!)


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Gawd that's almost twice as expensive ....
> 
> oh well perhaps you'd better go in one day and share some roid rage , make sexist comments about the female members, and then touch up one of the other blokes in the showers .... that should get you banned (or become very popular!)


I'll borrow some gear of my friend for a more convincing roid rage, lol!! And I recon, all the other stuff will make me popular...and that will be very uncomforatble to say the least...yes bro, it's a very expensive gym! lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Go in and actually squat in the rack (and release)

Should see you banned


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned already. It I couldn't afford my gym contract a few years back due to work and stuff so they suspended the contract for up to a year. It then resumed and I had to finish the contract at a later date. Would that help you out?


Thats a suggestion I could put to them I guess mate...thanks Toby 



Toby1 said:


> Where I live:
> 
> Bannatynes £45
> 
> ...


And OUCH!!! thats f*cking worse, lol!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thats a suggestion I could put to them I guess mate...thanks Toby
> 
> And OUCH!!! thats f*cking worse, lol!!


Yes , worth a try....

and that's the South of England for you


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Go in and actually squat in the rack (and release)
> 
> Should see you banned


 :lol: :lol: that may work....


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Lee start doing all the things that you are not allowed to do in there. Not sure what rules they have there but start breaking every fcukin one of them, be a complete nuscience mate, and make sure they know its you. ABUSE the gaff until it complies with your request to be relinquished of its membership.

Joe


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

Just generally be a pain in the ass, get banned im sure you can do it in a few hours if you use your imagination


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just a quick post guys. Been busy as a mofo for the last week...and yes, that incudes training...I will post up a more detailed routine later. But it has been still lifting furniture and other stuff. Just going to post a few Progress Pics. I think I'm doing not to bad considering my situation of not lifting actual weights or being at the gym. I have lost some fat, and I've got the more ripped look, but my weight still hasn't changed, still 12stone...heres the pics and I'll be back on tomorrow, just running around like an idiot at the moment....









As you can see, not as big as I was I think...but the training I'm doing is amazing.

P.S. Also thanks for the votes for member of the mouth for August!! I recieved my Jack3d the other day. Very much appreciated!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking well Lee, good to hear from you too!

Nice Tatt!

And enjoy the Jack3d


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All the best to you Lee. Good to hear from you and that you are still in a positive frame of mind:thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Looking well Lee, good to hear from you too!
> 
> Nice Tatt!
> 
> And enjoy the Jack3d


Thanks bud, the tat cost me an old weight bench a few years back, lol...good swap I recon, I only bought the bench for 100notes! The Jack3d is great bro, watermelon...tastes good man 



Mingster said:


> All the best to you Lee. Good to hear from you and that you are still in a positive frame of mind:thumb:


Thanks Ming :thumb: ... just about to go check how you been doin bud  ... I swear if I wasn't so positive I would be a manic depressed pyschopath :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thanks bud, the tat cost me an old weight bench a few years back, lol...good swap I recon, I only bought the bench for 100notes! The Jack3d is great bro, watermelon...tastes good man


That is the steal of the century!

I've been trying all sorts of stuff LOL settled on N2KTS pre workout, worked a treat


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> That is the steal of the century!
> 
> I've been trying all sorts of stuff LOL settled on N2KTS pre workout, worked a treat


It definatly was mate 

Lol, thats a long road of waste when you do trying all sorts...if I could get my money back from **** product I may be better off, lol!! You should do a review of the stuff. I might try that one bro...thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> It definatly was mate
> 
> Lol, thats a long road of waste when you do trying all sorts...if I could get my money back from **** product I may be better off, lol!! You should do a review of the stuff. I might try that one bro...thanks


Sher-ting!!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=154269

Just for you


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Sher-ting!!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=154269
> 
> Just for you


Nice dude...looks like the stuff is worth it. I see you said 1MR wasn't good for you. How many scoops did you use for it??


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Nice dude...looks like the stuff is worth it. I see you said 1MR wasn't good for you. How many scoops did you use for it??


On the 1MR I used two servings, really was disgusting


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> On the 1MR I used two servings, really was disgusting


It really is bad tasting, but not the worst product. I mate got it and I took some when I went to workout with him, he hated it. I think if you use 1MR quite alot it may give you headaches and stomach problems. Thats what he complained off. Have you tried the Kronic Pump yet??


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> It really is bad tasting, but not the worst product. I mate got it and I took some when I went to workout with him, he hated it. I think if you use 1MR quite alot it may give you headaches and stomach problems. Thats what he complained off. Have you tried the Kronic Pump yet??


Just read the message you left for me 

I still want to try Kronic Pump, Im easily lead by marketing and this sounds good  !!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Just read the message you left for me
> 
> I still want to try Kronic Pump, Im easily lead by marketing and this sounds good  !!


Just like a said in the message dude, if you can get a deal on the stuff then grab it. It is actually good sh*t. Identical to Jack3d except the strength :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Lee how can you say not as big as you thought !!!!

Looking fecking spot on in your pictures. triceps especially.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Lee how can you say not as big as you thought !!!!
> 
> Looking fecking spot on in your pictures. triceps especially.


Lol! Maybe it's a touch of Manorexia I have dude, but I just don't think I look as big as I was :death: :lol:

Thanks man, did the a gym sess today. Not lifting as much as before, but there is nothing heavy enough in the house, lol!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Tuesday Workout*

*An all over*

Took 3scoops of Jack3d Watermelon before this sess, and before that I played MW3 for a couple of hours, that's a real warm up, lol!! This was a great session, however the Jack3d never had it's usual Jack3d effect, no idea what was wrong, just half way through the session I felt like I couldn't be bothered! That's just not happenin!!. But still hit it hard 

Preacher bicep curls - 40kg 1x18reps

- 50kg 1x8reps

Preacher tricep pushdowns - 40kg 1x12reps

- 50kg 1x5reps (harder than I thought)

Seated shoulder press - 50kg 1x16reps

- 60kg 1x10reps

Seated lateral raises - 40kg 1x20reps

- 50kg 1x12reps

Deadlifts - 60kg 1x18reps

- 100kg 1x12reps

- 140kg 1x5reps (not to bad considering over a month of them)

Squats - 60kg 1x20reps

- 100kg 1x15reps

Break- sit-ups&#8230;feet in, legs suspended and legs in&#8230;lost count, but my abs are feeling it!!

Bicep cable pull-ups - 75lbs 1x21reps

- 95lbs 1x10reps

- 80lbs 1x14reps

Tricep pushdowns - 60lbs 1x16reps

- 70kg 1x14reps

Lat pulldowns - 120lbs 1x16reps

- 160kg 1x10reps

Bicep pulldowns - 160lbs 1x16reps

- 210lbs 1x10reps

And then off for a KFC

I will post up my home routine later


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey Lee would be good to get some advice from you on my Blog Weight lifter starting out user strongmanmatt Ironic. Your ****ing mega strong mate I weigh more than you 87kg's roughly but only been training 2 months. abit less possibly.

What supplements are you on I might try some. I am currently doing the 5x5 Routine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> *Tuesday Workout*
> 
> *An all over*
> 
> ...


Still a good one mate!

Enjoy the KFC


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hey Lee would be good to get some advice from you on my Blog Weight lifter starting out user strongmanmatt Ironic. Your ****ing mega strong mate I weigh more than you 87kg's roughly but only been training 2 months. abit less possibly.
> 
> What supplements are you on I might try some. I am currently doing the 5x5 Routine.


Hi Dude,

5x5 is good mate and recommended by mostly everyone here, especially me, lol! When I first started out 2years ago, I tried every suppliment. Protein, creatine, pre-workouts, HMB, etc. But the secret is food bro. I don't use anything except from pre-workouts now. I get everything I need from a proper diet. Give me an idea of your diet and when you train. Is it strength your going for or just wanting to get big??

I'm heading out the now, but when I get back I will see if I can help you in anyway bud. And I will check your blog out, post a link on here


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Still a good one mate!
> 
> Enjoy the KFC


Wasn't to bad mate, but I think I will have to aquire weights for the house. And the KFC was spot on :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Lee how long have you been training?

I am doing deadlifts and bench on Saturday.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Lee how long have you been training?
> 
> I am doing deadlifts and bench on Saturday.


I've been training for just over 2years, been serious for about a year and half. I used to be stick thin before I started.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hey Lee would be good to get some advice from you on my Blog Weight lifter starting out user strongmanmatt Ironic. Your ****ing mega strong mate I weigh more than you 87kg's roughly but only been training 2 months. abit less possibly.
> 
> What supplements are you on I might try some. I am currently doing the 5x5 Routine.


He supplements kfc !!!!

Lee your a beast, half way through you felt like you couldnt be bother, bloody hell half way through reading that i couldnt be bother it was so much !!!!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

seems like you're progressing well Lee nice work

whats the diet looking like at the moment as I see you said no supplements apart from a pre workout?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeez Lee,

Your workouts are immense dude.

What you trying to fit a months worth in one sesh?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't f*cking reply with quotes on this phone! Al just be @'n at you all, lol. Should have home internet on soonish i hope...maybe next week...a job couldn't come fast enough...

@Retro, lol, yes KFC is the best supp out there bro  . Dude, the way i see it, is that it's my body and it's not telling me when to throw the towel in :lol:

@OJay, thanks man...once i get the home internet back on I will write up my diet...it's not excellent at the moment due to no work...but it's not the worst 

@Tas, haha, thank bro...since i had to cancel my membership, when i get the opportunity of an actual gym sesh i have to grab it and go for it


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Right!! So the home internet is back!! thank f*ck...so, as I said I would post my home training, here it is ; )

*Home Training*

*Chest, triceps and biceps and back*

So, as some of you know I had to cancel my gym membership due to loosing my job. And when I joined the gym I sold all my home gym gear, which I now regret. At least the kid who took it is getting into training, that's a positive. Anyway, it hasn't stop me from training. If you want to something, you don't let obstacles or situations hold you back. This is what I've been doing in the house&#8230;roughly every second day, just so I give the body a repair day. I have been training 4days a week and this is the routine&#8230;roughly&#8230;

Bench press ( 3 seater couch) - 1x30reps and then follow with one handed press 1x16 or 10reps wherever I reach failure

Hands in press-ups - 21's and then followed by wide stance 21's the last 7 are done really slow and I feel it good

Dips on the couch&#8230;usually around 30 or 50reps, nice and slow

Single arm bicep curls with sewing machine and box - each set done till failure&#8230;usually first set between 25 and 30reps&#8230;this is done till doing 12 is hard&#8230;each set has to reach 18, so when I struggle say around 12 I will do some negatives, letting it down real slow

Pull-ups on the door frame - usually around 12 to start of with and then it increases to 16. Coming to the end I will also do negatives, down real slow again

Second round of chest is basically the same, however I will have the missus on the couch with the kids&#8230;usually reach around 18reps for this, as the training goes on I will find it hard to complete 8reps&#8230;and then it's usually just repeated, one day training, one day off

For squats - the missus on the shoulders or back for calf raises, couch is too light to train for legs

During the break after chest and tri's and bi's and back I will do sit-ups, 50reps legs suspended, 50reps legs in, 50reps legs up and this will be continued until failure&#8230;actually everything is done to failure, just to add this in 

I think this is pretty much it&#8230;any suggestions are more than welcome guys :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Right!! So the home internet is back!! thank f*ck...so, as I said I would post my home training, here it is ; )
> 
> *Home Training*
> 
> ...


Repped for that lee, nice couch pressing and lovely sewing machine curls.

have you got a wheel barrow ? also handstand presses against a wall is good. maybe push ups with misses on back, lunges with misses on back, curling the kids !!!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Repped for that lee, nice couch pressing and lovely sewing machine curls.
> 
> have you got a wheel barrow ? also handstand presses against a wall is good. maybe push ups with misses on back, lunges with misses on back, curling the kids !!!!!


Thanks man! lol!! yes, very caveman like training going on here mate 

No wheelbarrow, I live in a flat. I tried those handstands against the wall, to much blood rushing to my head, lol!! Yeah, I put the five year old on my back, will try with the missus, also a good way to impress her I guess  .... curling the kids, lol...their def to light for me bro...I'm picking up some weight from my mates tomorrow, so that'll help :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

over head couch press with kids on and missus !!!!! do you have high ceilings !!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

That is fcking great Lee :lol: squatting the misses and benching the couch I like your style!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> over head couch press with kids on and missus !!!!! do you have high ceilings !!!


Very high ceilings dude!! I thought about that one, but I recon the bottom of the couch would collapse, lol!!



Wardy21 said:


> That is fcking great Lee :lol: squatting the misses and benching the couch I like your style!!


Haha, thanks man...maybe I should start a DVD for this type of training...Lee's When You Can't Afford The Gym and Your Kids And Missus Become Useful Training!! :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Brilliant Lee...Want a cameraman?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Brilliant Lee...Want a cameraman?


You'll be first on my employment line if I do bro  ...Would definatly have to class it as a comedy!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Wednesday Workout[/*U]

*All over*

I headed to Dumbarton for a workout in the gym with a friend&#8230;was a good sesh, but recon I need some time off pre-workouts, just not feeling it like I should. And my mate also felt the couldn't be botheredness this time. Still a good one though&#8230;I have just finished a home workout and it was really good. However I did a few pics of poses and I'm not really happy with my progression, especially when it come to the lats. Im f*cked off right now! I checked up on some posing routines on you tube&#8230;I recon&#8230;well I hope it's just that my posing is sh*t, it seems like I find it hard to get the lats out properly&#8230;or there just sh*tily developed, which is more annoying. Also, having 16 ½inch arms for a long time now&#8230;I need this to change. A bit of b*tching going on here guys, lol&#8230;one of those f*cking days&#8230;Here's Wednesdays workout 

And a few pic, so you can see what I mean&#8230;any advice is more than welcome as always&#8230;

Preacher bicep curls - 50kg 1x16reps

- 60kg 1x8reps

- 40kg 1x16reps

Preacher tricep pushdowns - 50kg 1x16reps

- 65kg 1x6reps (unexpectedly heavy, lol)

- 45kg 1x12reps

Seated lateral raises - 40kg 1x16reps

- 60kg 1x9reps

Cable bicep pull-ups - 75lbs 1x20reps

- 95lbs 1x11reps

Cable tricep pushdowns - 65lbs 1x16reps

- 75lbs 1x10reps

Break, sit-ups - 170reps, legs suspended, raised and tucked, until failure

Flat bench press - 60kg 1x20reps

- 80kg 1x10reps

- 100kg 1x4reps (really should have done these compounds first, but f*ck it)

Seated chest press - 75kg 1x18reps

- 91kg 1x12reps

- 105kg 1x8reps

Deadlifts - 100kg 1x16reps

- 120kg 1x10reps

- 140kg 1x5reps

The to end, it's "Pass the buck" - 21's with 25kg barbells and weights keep passing till 21 is right out the window!

An of to McD's for a change, and then the pub for what I can remember was a good night


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Where's the lat spread then?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Where's the lat spread then?


non-existant mate :crying: ... I'm ashamed. put the back one up...but it's terrible and the front one is worse!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Guns look good bro!

Overall physique is very desirable mate, don't pull yourself down you raging ****!!

Yes lay off those pre workouts, it will be amazing when you get back on them  I've been off 2 weeks now.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Guns look good bro!
> 
> Overall physique is very desirable mate, don't pull yourself down you raging ****!!
> 
> Yes lay off those pre workouts, it will be amazing when you get back on them  I've been off 2 weeks now.


Lol. Ano mate, just a usual rant. Got the missus taking some pics and I took a wee fit. But I definatly need to see more development...I recon it's just not having heavy weights for training and just giving up the ****, so maybe a wee bit more raging than usual :cursing: :lol:

Once I finsh this tub, I'll lay off them for abit, but definatly gonna get that Kronic Pump. You'll be speeding out your nut and jibbering sh*t when you get back on it, lol!!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Haven't read through this yet but great squatting at the start there mate. I'll have a catch up


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol. Ano mate, just a usual rant. Got the missus taking some pics and I took a wee fit. But I definatly need to see more development...I recon it's just not having heavy weights for training and just giving up the ****, so maybe a wee bit more raging than usual :cursing: :lol:
> 
> Once I finsh this tub, I'll lay off them for abit, but definatly gonna get that Kronic Pump. You'll be speeding out your nut and jibbering sh*t when you get back on it, lol!!


My missus is sh1t at taking pics, that's my excuse for looking poo 

I bet once your back on the big weights you'll see changes !!

Good man for dropping the cancer sticks buddy, that'll be a defo bonus in the long run 

Hahaha, can't wait to get back on them tbh love em!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Haven't read through this yet but great squatting at the start there mate. I'll have a catch up


Thanks mate...the last few pages of this is terrible..I had to cancel the gym membership, so it's just been hometraining with the furniture, lol! nothing impressive unfortunatly. That'll change soon hopefully


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> My missus is sh1t at taking pics, that's my excuse for looking poo
> 
> I bet once your back on the big weights you'll see changes !!
> 
> ...


Ah, probably a good idea to blame her, she's taller than me, and she may not be catching the light properly with the angle :lol: :lol:

Yeah, once I get back to the good'ol heavy weight I'm sure it'll be better bro.

Thanks to Tas actually, he sent me link for this vid called Allan Carrs easyway to stop smoking, and it seemed to work! feeling the benifits already, although I am bit irritable and b*tchy as you can tell :lol:

Dude, pwo are awesome! whats your next buy?? Not to keep bating my gums of about it...but Kronic Pump is great and you use less


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Ah, probably a good idea to blame her, she's taller than me, and she may not be catching the light properly with the angle :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yeah, once I get back to the good'ol heavy weight I'm sure it'll be better bro.
> 
> ...


Tass is a good 'un!!!

I do love my pre workouts, just been rummaging through my supps and found some sh11ty bio synergy pump tabs a mate gave me lol.

Kronic pump is on the list lol. Got my first jabs tomorrow so I'm hoping for big thing :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Tass is a good 'un!!!
> 
> I do love my pre workouts, just been rummaging through my supps and found some sh11ty bio synergy pump tabs a mate gave me lol.
> 
> Kronic pump is on the list lol. Got my first jabs tomorrow so I'm hoping for big thing :lol:


Aye, he's good man. Glad to have stopped after 17years of it!!

Lol, I think all I have in my supps collection is Jacked and HMB...and that HMB has lasted over a year... :lol:

Ah, so your startin a cycle then...you doing a blog for that?? I've been think about it for when I start work again, but not to sure


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

#Blushing


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Aye, he's good man. Glad to have stopped after 17years of it!!
> 
> Lol, I think all I have in my supps collection is Jacked and HMB...and that HMB has lasted over a year... :lol:
> 
> Ah, so your startin a cycle then...you doing a blog for that?? I've been think about it for when I start work again, but not to sure


Blooming hell! 17 years ya nutter 

Your a pretty determined bloke so i bet you'll stay off em.

If not, I'll drive all the way up to you and rape you when your not looking !!

Blend the HMB in with your jack3d lol.

Well, started a Dbol only week ago and thought fvck it! Time to hit the pins lol. So gonna do Dbol for another 10-14 days.

Jabbing tomorrow, blend of test e,prop and cyp 500mg EW for 12 weeks 

You'd take well to em, you can tell your a genetic mutant :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> #Blushing


You just prolonged a life Tas, get the Superman cape on instead of all this blushing bro, lol!!



R0B said:


> Blooming hell! 17 years ya nutter
> 
> Your a pretty determined bloke so i bet you'll stay off em.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I recon around 17years, since P6...that would make me 9 i think...glad to be rid of them 

And who says I wouldn't want to be looking during the raping... :lol:

I may as well bloody stack them...that HMB seems to be going nowhere!!

Good luck with your cycle bro, get a cycle with pics journal going for that :thumb:

A genetic mutant, lol...lets hope when I start a cycle (if I do) that it pays off...and I reach my goal of "F*CKING HUGE!!!" :clap:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Yeah, I recon around 17years, since P6...that would make me 9 i think...glad to be rid of them
> 
> And who says I wouldn't want to be looking during the raping... :lol:
> 
> ...


Haha! You would be huge, KFC bucket each day too 

I'll just log it in my journal, probably end up with Gyno and a Vag1na or something knowing my luck :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Haha! You would be huge, KFC bucket each day too
> 
> I'll just log it in my journal, probably end up with Gyno and a Vag1na or something knowing my luck :lol:


And KFC everyday!! Oh yeah, a cycle is sounding awesome now!!

And if that happens to you, then that rape is going to be more pleasent!! :lol:

Just get your pct and milk thistle in dude and all should be well...I would hate to get gyno...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

lee85 said:


> And KFC everyday!! Oh yeah, a cycle is sounding awesome now!!
> 
> And if that happens to you, then that rape is going to be more pleasent!! :lol:
> 
> Just get your pct and milk thistle in dude and all should be well...I would hate to get gyno...


In fact I'm gonna sack the test off and inject the colonels herbs and spices in me !!

Haha, I'm having second thoughts on raping you. Seems you'll enjoy it 

Yeah PCT should be cool and anything else I have to throw in to make me stay male. Don't believe in milk thistle lol.

Yes Gyno would be vvank!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> In fact I'm gonna sack the test off and inject the colonels herbs and spices in me !!
> 
> Haha, I'm having second thoughts on raping you. Seems you'll enjoy it
> 
> ...


Haha, that reminds me of a South Park episode!

Well, you shouldn't make promises you can't keep :lol: :lol: ... on a note, rape is terrible and legally I am obliged to disclose that I do not condone or see rape in a laughable manner at all...unless it's happening to me, lol!!

No milk thistle?? I guess it's good more for an oral cycle, but you should use it just incase mate, you need that liver


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, that reminds me of a South Park episode!
> 
> Well, you shouldn't make promises you can't keep :lol: :lol: ... on a note, rape is terrible and legally I am obliged to disclose that I do not condone or see rape in a laughable manner at all...unless it's happening to me, lol!!
> 
> No milk thistle?? I guess it's good more for an oral cycle, but you should use it just incase mate, you need that liver


PMSL!

Ahem, yes I too don't condone rape without the owners consent 

Defo no milk thistle, no benefit to me 

Don't drink at all, plenty of water and cranberry juice does the trick


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Ahem, yes I too don't condone rape without the owners consent
> 
> ...


That is pleasing to hear, lol!!

Ah well, your sorted then...i see why you weren't going to use it. I will be keeping an eye on your journal mate, mind get the pics up...you'll be huge in no time :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

lee85 said:


> That is pleasing to hear, lol!!
> 
> Ah well, your sorted then...i see why you weren't going to use it. I will be keeping an eye on your journal mate, mind get the pics up...you'll be huge in no time :thumb:


Good, good  probably get some pics up 6 weeks into the Test then on last week 

Cannot Wait!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

To update on the gym membership ; Seems their not given a sh*t whatever happens. I have explainied my situation, no job, no money means I can't afford the gym. Fair enough it's a years contract, but they won't even hold off till i get a job or even do anything. So recent letter was. If I don't pay, then they will cancel my membership, however I will still need to pay the whole years contract. Nothing I can do about this...but definatly a lesson learned when it comes to LA FITNESS. I just can't belive they wouldn't just compromise with me...so only two options left...somehow pay them every month and leave me and family worse off each month, but go to the gym. That option seems a bit unfair and a selfish one. Or, ignore it...until I get a job and then start paying them off. I recon, I will stick to getting myself a home gym and forget about gym memberships in the future. My whole situation was unexpected and now I'm paying the price of seeing the squat rack and signing up straight away, lol!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Aye it's a sorry situation when these big companies are out to screw every penny from their members, mate. A home gym is a good investment as you can always get a decent resale price for weights stuff if the situation arises. You also save on gym fees, travel costs and having to wash kit to look good while you're there. Your gym will always be open, there is no waiting for a bench or annoying bicep boys getting on your nerves. The shower and fridge are always handy and your missus can take videos while you train.

All the best Lee. Hope it all works out soon:thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Aye it's a sorry situation when these big companies are out to screw every penny from their members, mate. A home gym is a good investment as you can always get a decent resale price for weights stuff if the situation arises. You also save on gym fees, travel costs and having to wash kit to look good while you're there. Your gym will always be open, there is no waiting for a bench or annoying bicep boys getting on your nerves. The shower and fridge are always handy and your missus can take videos while you train.
> 
> All the best Lee. Hope it all works out soon:thumbup1:


A good shout on pro's for the home gym bro, lol!! I agree...I'll just have to ignore them till I get a job and then pay them off. I already told my bank to cancel the direct debit. So they can't take anything out the account. After christmas al be checking gumtree or ebay for the equipement. For now I'll just stick to the home training and maintain what I've got :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> A good shout on pro's for the home gym bro, lol!! I agree...I'll just have to ignore them till I get a job and then pay them off. I already told my bank to cancel the direct debit. So they can't take anything out the account. After christmas al be checking gumtree or ebay for the equipement. For now I'll just stick to the home training and maintain what I've got :thumb:


When I get my home gym up and running I'll have a spare heavy duty bench you could have. Trouble would be getting it to you I suppose. Still, the offer is there if we could work something out. I've lifted 160kg on it so with my body weight added it's a good, solid bench plenty strong enough to press the sofa, missus and kids on.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> When I get my home gym up and running I'll have a spare heavy duty bench you could have. Trouble would be getting it to you I suppose. Still, the offer is there if we could work something out. I've lifted 160kg on it so with my body weight added it's a good, solid bench plenty strong enough to press the sofa, missus and kids on.


Thats sounds good Ming. How much you wantin for it? Where do you stay again?? LOL!! Put them all on the couch and press them all including the kitchen sink if I have to bro!! :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thats sounds good Ming. How much you wantin for it? Where do you stay again?? LOL!! Put them all on the couch and press them all including the kitchen sink if I have to bro!! :lol:


You can have it mate, no charge. I'm just outside Durham. Home gym won't be up and running for a few weeks yet but after that it's all yours.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> You can have it mate, no charge. I'm just outside Durham. Home gym won't be up and running for a few weeks yet but after that it's all yours.


Dude, thats really appreciated man! I'll check delivery companies mate. Also, post a pic of your new set-up when you get it all sorted man


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Great read mate,boy you got some strength...Nightmare with the gym thing...Hopes it's not to long before you get yourself setup..


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

nogger said:


> Great read mate,boy you got some strength...Nightmare with the gym thing...Hopes it's not to long before you get yourself setup..


Thanks mate! Strength has dropped quite abit due to this crap...but as soon as I'm sorted work/money etc, I'll be back on top form  ... Just some home training at the moment to keep myself maintained


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

That sucks about the gym membership mate. I take it you didn't try the 'train in your pants to be asked to leave' idea then?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> That sucks about the gym membership mate. I take it you didn't try the 'train in your pants to be asked to leave' idea then?


It's just a little set back bro, but certainly not the ned of my training 

LOL!! I don't think that would work, I would still have to pay the years contract dude  Good to see you back btw :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

So, had another excellent workout...mixed the HMB with the Jack3d (why not ROB, lol need this sh*t done anyway). Had a near 5hour workout, solid and was awesome!! All the same as the home workout I had posted, just a load more reps and all done till failure. Tried to keep the rests less than a minute, probably 2mins was the max for some. Still not feeling happy with the progress, but that'll wash away after awhile. Got a desent bi pose, so here it is



oh and the wrap on the wrist. That was caused by the couch benching, the missus got of the couch weird and put to much stress on the left wrist and now it won't stop clicking and it's abit sore


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

I reckon that stack gave you super stamina !!

We'll patent it 

Bicep pose looking frickin awesome bro !!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> I reckon that stack gave you super stamina !!
> 
> We'll patent it
> 
> Bicep pose looking frickin awesome bro !!


Haha, you may be right bro!! Myproteins' HMB with Jack3d...call it...Stamihack3d!! :thumb:

Thanks man, i was quite happy with this shot..out of the 6 i took, lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, you may be right bro!! Myproteins' HMB with Jack3d...call it...Stamihack3d!! :thumb:
> 
> Thanks man, i was quite happy with this shot..out of the 6 i took, lol


Or Smack3d ..... We'll work on it 

Tass can do the ad campaign !!

LOL, 6...... More like 16, bet your missus thinks your a right ****! Mine does  (that's me not you  )


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My boyfriend thinks I'm gay !!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

5 hour workout? Jesus H Christ!

I used to do 3 hour workouts when I stopped boxing but was still super fit, no-xplode and more halfway through aswell though!

Nice bicep shot, puts my weedy 15inchers to shame :sad:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Or Smack3d ..... We'll work on it
> 
> Tass can do the ad campaign !!
> 
> LOL, 6...... More like 16, bet your missus thinks your a right ****! Mine does  (that's me not you  )


Yeah, Tas could get this sold with one good advertiment before his workout vid :thumb:

Haha, usually it would be 16, but I got too ****ed of after 6...the missus went and hid for a while till I finished my vagina cramp, lol.

and haha, was it your missus that put that plaster on...pot and kettle going on here bro!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> My boyfriend thinks I'm gay !!!


Your boyfriend has to keep his opinions to himself!!



GreedyBen said:


> 5 hour workout? Jesus H Christ!
> 
> I used to do 3 hour workouts when I stopped boxing but was still super fit, no-xplode and more halfway through aswell though!
> 
> Nice bicep shot, puts my weedy 15inchers to shame :sad:


Yeah, I was very surprised...I was doing 3sets of 21's for push-ups, wide stance and hands in, and curling was upto 40, 30reps...must have been the mix. I wouldn't have thought that would happen, as I question HMB as a suppliment, lol!! Thanks mate, best shot I've had in awhile!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Yeah, Tas could get this sold with one good advertiment before his workout vid :thumb:
> 
> Haha, usually it would be 16, but I got too ****ed of after 6...the missus went and hid for a while till I finished my vagina cramp, lol.
> 
> and haha, was it your missus that put that plaster on...pot and kettle going on here bro!! :lol: :lol:


PMSL!?

She laughed when she saw it! Cheeky mere.

I'll get some extra special plasters after next weeks jab


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> PMSL!?
> 
> She laughed when she saw it! Cheeky mere.
> 
> I'll get some extra special plasters after next weeks jab


 :lol: :lol: A wee Buzzlighteryear one and your sorted bro...I honestly can't stand the dentist...I went a few months back after about 6years and afterwards I asked the dentist for a sticker...my son got one, so I wasn't being left out, I was brave too :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

lee85 said:


> :lol: :lol: A wee Buzzlighteryear one and your sorted bro...I honestly can't stand the dentist...I went a few months back after about 6years and afterwards I asked the dentist for a sticker...my son got one, so I wasn't being left out, I was brave too :lol:


LOL!

I frickin hate the dentist, blooming butchery 

Haha, I'm gonna find something good to plonk on the leg!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

???? Where did the dentist come into it


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> ???? Where did the dentist come into it


Lee brought it up :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> LOL!
> 
> I frickin hate the dentist, blooming butchery
> 
> Haha, I'm gonna find something good to plonk on the leg!


Yeah, but if they keep those stickers coming then am in :lol: ... Just checking a survivor series torrent at the moment, will hit you up with it as soon as I know it's real 



Tassotti said:


> ???? Where did the dentist come into it


It all had to do with plasters and being brave :lol: And a hopeful attempt that his next plaster is going to be a childs cartoon one :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking good in the latest pic on the last page Lee ,things seem to be all ok at the mo :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Looking good in the latest pic on the last page Lee ,things seem to be all ok at the mo :thumb:


Thanks bro  . Yeah, it's just a hell of a lot of reps am banging out, but as long as the job gets done


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> It all had to do with plasters and being brave :lol: And a hopeful attempt that his next plaster is going to be a childs cartoon one :thumb:


Lee if shooting gear into your quad makes you think of the dentist, I suggest you stay natty fella


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Lee if shooting gear into your quad makes you think of the dentist, I suggest you stay natty fella


Makes me think of needles...and needles makes me think of the dentist...and the dentist makes makes me :scared: !! :lol:

I really don't think I could pin myself mate, my training partner does it, but I can't watch people get pinned or be pinned...probably stay a natty forever!! NOOOOOOOO!!!

Okay, time to down my StamiHack3d or whatever it being called and get this sesh done!! :2guns:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dont inject into your gums !!!!

Use eyeballs


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Dont inject into your gums !!!!
> 
> Use eyeballs


Straight to the brain man throught the eyeball!! Thats the warriors way!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Blasted an hour out on Triceps, was going to do chest with the tri's, but chest gets done plenty. Feeling it already, was a good sesh. Added tricep extensions with the sewing box, was pretty f*cking hard with just one arm, but 2ars hit out around 20 or 30 reps. Dips, press-up (hands close together), also fitted some weighted pull-ups in, was pretty solid, but enjoyable. Now to eat

Already for breakfast - crunchy nut, then after the school run grabbed some porridge and cheese and toast...now for some tuna and backed potato :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Blasted an hour out on Triceps, was going to do chest with the tri's, but chest gets done plenty. Feeling it already, was a good sesh. Added tricep extensions with the sewing box, was pretty f*cking hard with just one arm, but 2ars hit out around 20 or 30 reps. Dips, press-up (hands close together), also fitted some weighted pull-ups in, was pretty solid, but enjoyable. Now to eat
> 
> Already for breakfast - crunchy nut, then after the school run grabbed some porridge and cheese and toast...now for some tuna and backed potato :thumb:


Nice one treacle! Sewing Box extensions...... 

Craving Crunchy nut now, but i've just got in and i'm gonna have a big ass dirty bulk meal!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Nice one treacle! Sewing Box extensions......
> 
> Craving Crunchy nut now, but i've just got in and i'm gonna have a big ass dirty bulk meal!


Thats the one dude, sewing box extensions, lol...my arms are f*cked now after yesterday and today.

Mmm, dirty bulk meal...sound nice, think I might get a take away tonight and watch WWE :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thats the one dude, sewing box extensions, lol...my arms are f*cked now after yesterday and today.
> 
> Mmm, dirty bulk meal...sound nice, think I might get a take away tonight and watch WWE :thumb:


I'm going all out!

Bacon, Sausage, Eggs, Hash Browns and a little toast 

Gonna download it now, is it good quality.....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> I'm going all out!
> 
> Bacon, Sausage, Eggs, Hash Browns and a little toast
> 
> Gonna download it now, is it good quality.....


thats awesome man!! my baked potato is still in the oven damn it!!

I skimmed over it, looks fine...not HD, but still good man


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

lee85 said:


> thats awesome man!! my baked potato is still in the oven damn it!!
> 
> I skimmed over it, looks fine...not HD, but still good man


Lol, can't beat a spud! Had two at lunch lol 

Excellent, see if I get chance to watch it!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Lol, can't beat a spud! Had two at lunch lol
> 
> Excellent, see if I get chance to watch it!!


Nice man. Getting the tuna and cheese in there also 

Just gave it abetter look, the quality is spot on bro :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Nice man. Getting the tuna and cheese in there also
> 
> Just gave it abetter look, the quality is spot on bro :thumb:


Mmmmm, sounds good! I have em plain, sweet potato jackets are the best though 

Nearly done on the DL, I'll probably shoot to the rock bit lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Mmmmm, sounds good! I have em plain, sweet potato jackets are the best though
> 
> Nearly done on the DL, I'll probably shoot to the rock bit lol


Man, one things I don't like are sweet potatos...there horrible dude!!

Yeah, it'll be great, I'm itching to watch it now...but best waiting till the kids are sleeping and we can get peace :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Man, one things I don't like are sweet potatos...there horrible dude!!
> 
> Yeah, it'll be great, I'm itching to watch it now...but best waiting till the kids are sleeping and we can get peace :lol:


NEGGED!! :lol:

They're the best! Nuke em, wrap em in foil and they're good to go at lunch time.

Yeah I know what you mean, my youngest just had a hissy fit over a hello kitty book! Little buggers.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Man, one things I don't like are sweet potatos...there horrible dude!!
> 
> Yeah, it'll be great, I'm itching to watch it now...but best waiting till the kids are sleeping and we can get peace :lol:


At last!!! Somebody else who doesn't like sweet potato's:bounce: They taste like rancid turnip dipped in sheep p1ss:lol: Good man Lee:beer:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> At last!!! Somebody else who doesn't like sweet potato's:bounce: They taste like rancid turnip dipped in sheep p1ss:lol: Good man Lee:beer:


HAHA!! I've always been the weirdo for not liking them!! It's a pleasure to meet you brother, lol!! Yeah, everything you said and more...disgusting texture, taste everything!! :beer:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

lee85 said:


> HAHA!! I've always been the weirdo for not liking them!! It's a pleasure to meet you brother, lol!! Yeah, everything you said and more...disgusting texture, taste everything!! :beer:


Pair of weirdos!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Pair of weirdos!!


Just a couple dude that don't want to taste **** in our mouths :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah. What's this sweet potato bollox? You'll be eating sour ice cream next lol.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yeah. What's this sweet potato bollox? You'll be eating sour ice cream next lol.


 :lol: or just p1ssing on your meals and eating it...I swear, if anyone put that crap on my plate I would throw a rabid dog at them...thats Karma b1tch!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Potatoes shouldn't be orange


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Potatoes shouldn't be orange


This is true Tas, you are also repped!! :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

So it's time for WWE:Survivor Series and dinner...an awesome cheat meal...which I will love :tt2:



...catch you all tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

lee85 said:


> So it's time for WWE:Survivor Series and dinner...an awesome cheat meal...which I will love :tt2:
> 
> View attachment 68269
> 
> ...


What's that can...never heard of it :whistling:

Have a good night bro!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> What's that can...never heard of it :whistling:
> 
> Have a good night bro!


Haha, it's scottish juice...I think it has sheeps innards in it...we like that sort of sh*t :devil2: . We're angry sheep eating bastards!! :lol:

I certainily will bro!!

You enjoy your night too :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

lee you know north camp at all?

you fancy a gym session on the weekend with me at farnborough powerlifting gym it's awesome.

queens road.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> lee you know north camp at all?
> 
> you fancy a gym session on the weekend with me at farnborough powerlifting gym it's awesome.
> 
> queens road.


Matt shut the hell up he lives in Scotland and lifts his furniture half the time cause he cant afford gym you think he wants to travel from Scotland to come train with you seriously :cursing: :ban:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Matt shut the hell up he lives in Scotland and lifts his furniture half the time cause he cant afford gym you think he wants to travel from Scotland to come train with you seriously :cursing: :ban:


PMSL!?

Can you drop in my thread too please


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

R0B said:


> PMSL!?
> 
> Can you drop in my thread too please


oh ffs lol I give up Mods pls take over


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> lee you know north camp at all?
> 
> you fancy a gym session on the weekend with me at farnborough powerlifting gym it's awesome.
> 
> queens road.


Lol, I very much appreciate the offer dude...



Wardy21 said:


> Matt shut the hell up he lives in Scotland and lifts his furniture half the time cause he cant afford gym you think he wants to travel from Scotland to come train with you seriously :cursing: :ban:


LMAO! We're a differant breed of lifters up here 



R0B said:


> PMSL!?
> 
> Can you drop in my thread too please


Oh, I see Matt...double dating only gets you into trouble... :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice gun shot !!!!

i like the added "SBTE'S" into your routine, When i looked at it last time i thought some sewing box tri extentions is what you need to complete the routine. have you got no cash to get a few weights together ? Our local tip used to put by weights and sell them on. Went there a few times to get rid of stuff and there would be benchs and weights on the floor.

Ever though of reading solitary fitness by Charles Bronson ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Ever though of reading solitary fitness by Charles Bronson ?


No advertising your book here mate ! :ban:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Lee, you must be able to film these home workouts....I wanna see sewing box tricep extensions come to life.....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, just a quick post....still training...so you wanted a vid Tas...here it is bro..some girly grunting and whinning but got the job done and this was after a good few sets, so it's just to give you an idea and I know it wasn't best form, lol. But i like to get those extra negatives :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Okay, just a quick post....still training...so you wanted a vid Tas...here it is bro..some girly grunting and whinning but got the job done and this was after a good few sets, so it's just to give you an idea and I know it wasn't best form, lol. But i like to get those extra negatives :thumb:


Fckin brilliant!

I'll rep you when I'm on the computer later 

Looking good Lee!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I am suitably impressed (especially with the black and white touch) Where did you find a camera from the 1950s?

You do realise that's it now..We all want to be seeing vids of every workout !

Repped !!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Nice gun shot !!!!
> 
> i like the added "SBTE'S" into your routine, When i looked at it last time i thought some sewing box tri extentions is what you need to complete the routine. have you got no cash to get a few weights together ? Our local tip used to put by weights and sell them on. Went there a few times to get rid of stuff and there would be benchs and weights on the floor.
> 
> Ever though of reading solitary fitness by Charles Bronson ?


Thanks bro. All still a process, a little set back but still getting there :thumb:

No dude, I'm absolutly pratted, no cash...we do get JSA at the moment and the kids money, but that goes to the kids and the house. nothing spare at all, and it's christmas soon too. But after the new year I will try and get something sort, Ming is lending a hand with a bench, so hopefully in a few weeks i'll have that  . I don't really know this area, just moved kinda, but I will check that out man, thanks for the help 



Tassotti said:


> No advertising your book here mate ! :ban:


Lol!!



Tassotti said:


> Lee, you must be able to film these home workouts....I wanna see sewing box tricep extensions come to life.....


Done and done ma man...but I will post the tricep extensions another day :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Fckin brilliant!
> 
> I'll rep you when I'm on the computer later
> 
> Looking good Lee!


haha, nice...thanks bro 



Tassotti said:


> I am suitably impressed (especially with the black and white touch) Where did you find a camera from the 1950s?
> 
> You do realise that's it now..We all want to be seeing vids of every workout !
> 
> Repped !!


lol, it's just a little samsung camera bro, need to black and white or the trousers would get me negged :lol:

Thanks man, okay...I will try and post some more vids...triceps and chest tomorrow


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How's the wrist after the couch press


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> How's the wrist after the couch press


It was a bit annoying yesterday bro...still clicking. But I've had it off today, had no probs with it yet, so I recon it's okay for now


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Having it off is always good for relief


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Okay, just a quick post....still training...so you wanted a vid Tas...here it is bro..some girly grunting and whinning but got the job done and this was after a good few sets, so it's just to give you an idea and I know it wasn't best form, lol. But i like to get those extra negatives :thumb:


Mate fair play i like the dedication!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

great stuff lee,looking forward to chest and triceps.....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Having it off is always good for relief


Yeah, I don't want to give it to much support, but will wear it tomorrow for the benching



willsy said:


> Mate fair play i like the dedication!


Thanks man...if you want something, you don't let anything stand in your way 



nogger said:


> great stuff lee,looking forward to chest and triceps.....


Thanks Nooger, I'll post the couch benching tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Okay, just a quick post....still training...so you wanted a vid Tas...here it is bro..some girly grunting and whinning but got the job done and this was after a good few sets, so it's just to give you an idea and I know it wasn't best form, lol. But i like to get those extra negatives :thumb:


Brilliant Lee , you'll become the King of improvisation


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Okay, just a quick post....still training...so you wanted a vid Tas...here it is bro..some girly grunting and whinning but got the job done and this was after a good few sets, so it's just to give you an idea and I know it wasn't best form, lol. But i like to get those extra negatives :thumb:


Like the others have said Lee ,love your improvisation mate,next time leave the sewing machine inside :whistling: 

Great going mate,cant wait to see the other workouts,get them video :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Brilliant Lee , you'll become the King of improvisation


Thanks bro. Thats not a bad title, lol!!



Rob68 said:


> Like the others have said Lee ,love your improvisation mate,next time leave the sewing machine inside :whistling:
> 
> Great going mate,cant wait to see the other workouts,get them video :thumb:


Haha, it is...I promise :whistling:

Yeah dude, I will get the couch benching uploaded today


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sure it's been said before but you are an inspiration mate!

I can't seem to get to the gym more than once a fcuking week at the moment!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I'm sure it's been said before but you are an inspiration mate!
> 
> I can't seem to get to the gym more than once a fcuking week at the moment!


Dude, am inspired just being on here, but here's a saying I believe in strongly...also, I appreciate that man



It can be hard to fit training in mate, just mind, I've got alot of time at the moment because I lost my job. so don't kick yourself to hard, lol. If you can, try and re-arrage your time, maybe be up earlier...or before you do the sit and chill thing, hammer in some workout


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Dude, am inspired just being on here, but here's a saying I believe in strongly...also, I appreciate that man
> 
> View attachment 68427
> 
> ...


Well said Lee,you will find ways round things if you want it bad enough,to many people give up and make excuses and wonder why they get nowhere


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Well said Lee,you will find ways round things if you want it bad enough,to many people give up and make excuses and wonder why they get nowhere


Thats very true dude.Their is no excuse, the only person you fail is yourself...As long as you live, everything is worth fighting for if you really want it :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Dude, am inspired just being on here, but here's a saying I believe in strongly...also, I appreciate that man
> 
> View attachment 68427
> 
> ...


Well I took that inspiration and smashed out over 200 reps of curls using my work bag complete with 2l water bottle for extra weight. All I need to do now is get my fat **** to the gym later and do my back!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Well I took that inspiration and smashed out over 200 reps of curls using my work bag complete with 2l water bottle for extra weight. All I need to do now is get my fat **** to the gym later and do my back!


Haha, love it bro!! Man that is some amount of reps! I honestly can't wait to get some proper weight or home gym man...as long as it works :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Lee, when I first started training, many, many years ago, I had a piece of wooden telegraph pole with a handle screwed into it for a dumbbell. I used to sit watching tv and doing 100 reps a side bicep curls lol.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Lee, when I first started training, many, many years ago, I had a piece of wooden telegraph pole with a handle screwed into it for a dumbbell. I used to sit watching tv and doing 100 reps a side bicep curls lol.


LOL!! Glad I'm not the only one whos done the caveman training...and if a few years down the line al be your size...then it's worth it :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Again...still training, so just a quick post....don't like a cool down to much :thumb:

Okay Tas, here is the requested Couch Benching with the missus on the couch and a few more reps with her off it, just to make sure I've done enough. I see I did a wee cheat rep with **** of the floor, no excuses there. Also, I don't let my arms touch the ground so I don't get a second of rest, with a bench obviously I would lower the bar/couch to the chest...here it is...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Brilliant !


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Brilliant !


X2!

"get off!"


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

X3.. :thumb:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

hillarious mate....actually looks like it works!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Brilliant !


lol, thanks man, I'll think of something else to video...still got tricep vid to do :thumb:



R0B said:


> X2!
> 
> "get off!"


Haha!! Yeah man, muscle failure with the whole thing above your head is quite daunting bro!! :lol:



nogger said:


> X3.. :thumb:


Glad you liked it mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Your missus has got really hairy feet!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> hillarious mate....actually looks like it works!


It does...well I hope it does, lol...yeah man, the pump from it is not to bad, shame my arms can't drop more, but as long as the muscle feels it :thumb:

Also, welcome dude :beer:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Your missus has got really hairy feet!


Ano man!! why do you think I hate feet!!...it repulses me!!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

F*ck man, first time seeing your journal to be honest...couch...sewing machine....what else you got? I will never look at household applinces the same way again! LOL


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> F*ck man, first time seeing your journal to be honest...couch...sewing machine....what else you got? I will never look at household applinces the same way again! LOL


Haha, the rest is boring really, sit-ups, crunches, pull-ups on the door frame, press-ups, dips, tricep extensions(with the sewing box)... :lol: Just making do with what I got mate :thumb: ... i need to figure more out. But good ol...eh...I mean young Tas has helped me out with some weights, so closer to a proper workout soon enough, lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Got it right the first time Lee...Old and decrepid is how I feel atm


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Got it right the first time Lee...Old and decrepid is how I feel atm


Aww, come bro...no need to feel like that man...your not old till you stop moving


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I've only just seen the couch video you nutter! Where theres a will! My missus would do her tits about the Pantera, let alone shaking her view of Eastenders!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I've only just seen the couch video you nutter! Where theres a will! My missus would do her tits about the Pantera, let alone shaking her view of Eastenders!


You should give it ago mate!! nothing beats a good ol couch bench, lol!! It's a good thing my missus likes her metal :thumb: ...it took me sone time for her to change from that weird emo music...have you heard that sh*t?? It's bad, really bad dude!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Was going to do abs today...however, woke up with a sore cough that is causing an annoying pain in the left side of my chest...probably all those years of smoking catching up with me and my poor wee lungs trying to get to normal. However I did find a good wee routine for abs, which I will do every second day http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/hugo16.htm Looks not to bad I think :thumb: . I recon this will be gone tomorrow, my two boys have got it bad, coughing and tired, so I know where I got it from, lol!! Tomorrow will be shoulders and abs...that'll be lateral raises with the kitchen chairs :lol: !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Buckets make for good lateral raises mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Buckets make for good lateral raises mate:thumbup1:


That would be good idea mate...no buckets though  ... and I recon that sewing box on one arm for a lateral raise wouldn't move :lol: Although I have decided to rope the sewing box to a belt and do pull-ups, it has it's uses...The chairs are the thing I have for the raises. Also, could use the sewing box for front raises I guess...thanks for the brainstorm there mate, lol :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You could put stuff in pillowcases....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> You could put stuff in pillowcases....


Never thought of that Ming...loosing my touch here, lol!!

Just downloaded a not to bad copy of Immortals mate...thought I would share, you want the link??


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Never thought of that Ming...loosing my touch here, lol!!
> 
> Just downloaded a not to bad copy of Immortals mate...thought I would share, you want the link??


Yes please :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yes please :thumb:


I'll PM it bro


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I got that dling now can't wait to see it, 300 was the ultimate testosterone raiser lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

OJay said:


> I got that dling now can't wait to see it, 300 was the ultimate testosterone raiser lol


You will love it dude...on a par with 300 mate...missus recons it was better than 300 :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Once again, still training...but here is a vid of lateral raises with chairs...excuse the terrible abs situation, but I've got a good routine for them now, and will be doing them every second, I could have ovbiously tensed them, but how would I have been kidding :lol: ... also on a bulk if that saves me any


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Changing Rooms has taken a bizarre twist


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Good going mate.

Have you thought of a job with a removal firm? Im sure they would be crying out for a man with your furniture handling skills :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Changing Rooms has taken a bizarre twist


 :lol: Tuesday dude and it'll be back to normal with some real weights :thumb:



expletive said:


> Good going mate.
> 
> Have you thought of a job with a removal firm? Im sure they would be crying out for a man with your furniture handling skills :thumb:


Haha, I should just go for that mate...may as well...it'll be like weight lifting heaven for me


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> :lol: * Tuesday dude and it'll be back to normal with some real weights * :thumb:
> 
> Haha, I should just go for that mate...may as well...it'll be like weight lifting heaven for me


Damn ! I was waiting to see what you'd be doing for squats !


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Quality vid once again mate!!

I'd rep you but I need to spread the love as usual


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Damn ! I was waiting to see what you'd be doing for squats !


Haha, thats just the missus on the shoulders bro...can post that if you want tomorrow??



R0B said:


> Quality vid once again mate!!
> 
> I'd rep you but I need to spread the love as usual


Thanks bro...yeah, am the same...went to rep you earlier  ... i'll get some to you soon man :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> *Haha, thats just the missus on the shoulders bro...can post that if you want tomorrow??*
> 
> Thanks bro...yeah, am the same...went to rep you earlier  ... i'll get some to you soon man :thumb:


Yes please ... I forsee a classic vid that will beat all of Tassotti's efforts into the ground


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Right, so I finshed the workout with a sense of achievment, which is nice  ... Dunno about PB's, but I got 16reps on pull-ups with the weight of the sewing machine attached to me. A good workout, so about 2hours of shoulders and bi's. Once i get the weights I will be posting the workout properly...i just don't feel it's really workouts that are worth much in reading or writting about. Just maintaining really.

So eating at the moment, and going out later with a mate to a lodge dance thing (not that I'm part of it, but I was invited). so just eating and going to get ready soon :thumb:

This guy makes me looking f*cking small, lol!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Yes please ... I forsee a classic vid that will beat all of Tassotti's efforts into the ground


Haha, yous are all just pervy and want to see the missus!! :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Yes please ... I forsee a classic vid that will beat all of Tassotti's efforts into the ground


Oh sh1T !! and it was me that encouraged all of this !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, yous are all just pervy and want to see the missus!! :lol:


Greshie is more likely to be looking at you than your missus Lee (but the rest of us :whistling: )


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, yous are all just pervy and want to see the missus!! :lol:


Make sure she's wearing them furry boots:whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Greshie is more likely to be looking at you than your missus Lee (but the rest of us :whistling: )


damn , my cover is blown .... errmmm what cover ? :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Oh sh1T !! and it was me that encouraged all of this !


Haha, don't worry...the camera is acting up at the moment, it won't take any pics or videos, but should get that sorted :thumb:



Tassotti said:


> Greshie is more likely to be looking at you than your missus Lee (but the rest of us :whistling: )


Aww jees Greshie :wub: as for the rest of you  :lol:



Mingster said:


> Make sure she's wearing them furry boots:whistling:


is that what turns you on Ming...you like them hairy?? :rolleye: :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No mate. I just like women in boots lol. Army boots if possible:whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> No mate. I just like women in boots lol. Army boots if possible:whistling:


Bloody hell Ming, this is not a fanatsy journal  (I'll see what I can do, maybe both of us naked...BOTH OF US!! take it or leave it) :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Bloody hell Ming, this is not a fanatsy journal  (I'll see what I can do, maybe both of us naked...BOTH OF US!! take it or leave it) :lol:


Sorry Lee. Have spent too much time talking to Uriel lately:lol: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Sorry Lee. Have spent too much time talking to Uriel lately:lol: :lol:


Haha, he gets the blame of everything...was it the me naked thing that changed your mind?? :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, he gets the blame of everything...was it the me naked thing that changed your mind?? :lol:


Damn right it was:lol: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Damn right it was:lol: :lol:


F*ck sake Ming...my nip nips are awesome


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Were on earth is this leading lol?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

If were allowed to ask for requests i would also like the army boots but with the laces undone. :innocent:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Were on earth is this leading lol?


Nowhere now...I think the me being naked thing changed their mind :lol:



nogger said:


> If were allowed to ask for requests i would also like the army boots but with the laces undone. :innocent:


I'll wear them just for you nogger


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Nowhere now...I think the me being naked thing changed their mind :lol:


Didn't change mine  :rolleye:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Didn't change mine  :rolleye:


Haha, good Greshie, may send you a private show then :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, good Greshie, may send you a private show then :thumb: :lol:


PMSL!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> PMSL!


You too??  I'm the provider, doesn't make me gay :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Found it mate...subbed in with unlimited wisdom


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Found it mate...subbed in with unlimited wisdom


haha, you old f*cker...welcome bro :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

You lot of big gays LOL.

Leave the romance somewhere else.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, so todays workout was legs and abs...tbh, i hadn't done legs for a few weeks, so really felt it today...I love doing legs!!

So, I had the missus on my shoulders for squats, 5sets over 10reps each and done to failure...actaully on the last rep I went down and stayed down :lol:

Calf raises 5sets.over 16reps each time also till the burn was unbareable

Used one of those thing (vagina machine) you stick between your legs and squeeze your legs shut, over 30each time, slow and held the squeeze...pretty sore actually and yes my vagina is tighter now 

Did a bit of that ab workout ( http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/hugo16.htm ) and man is that intense!! Never completed it this time...now time to eat and the missus has cooked up a nice beef casseroll!! In the big fat bastard voice "Get in ma belly!" :lol:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Subbed. Nice home workout  Do you do fasted hoovering and polishing for cardio ;-)


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> You lot of big gays LOL.
> 
> Leave the romance somewhere else.


it's called bromance and your more than welcome to come enjoy some man love in here :rolleye: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

PMSL!

Can't beat a man with a tight vagina 

Next you'll be doing pelvic floors


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Subbed. Nice home workout  Do you do fasted hoovering and polishing for cardio ;-)


Haha, I just run after the missus and kids and doing the housework is enough cardio :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Can't beat a man with a tight vagina
> 
> Next you'll be doing pelvic floors


too true bro, lol!!

F*ck i've not resorted to that yet...but there is always time :wacko:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> too true bro, lol!!
> 
> F*ck i've not resorted to that yet...but there is always time :wacko:


Yes there's always time 

I'm guessing lunges would be a good exercise for home workout....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Yes there's always time
> 
> I'm guessing lunges would be a good exercise for home workout....


yeah bro, when the weights arrive I will be doing them with dumbells :thumbs: ... wasn't alot for legs, but hell am I feeling it now mate!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> yeah bro, when the weights arrive I will be doing them with dumbells :thumbs: ... wasn't alot for legs, but hell am I feeling it now mate!!


Excellent news!!

That's good then if your feeling it 

No vids for legs....?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Excellent news!!
> 
> That's good then if your feeling it
> 
> No vids for legs....?


I recon if you feel it bro, then your doing it right 

No, she wasn't up for that mate...camera shy I think :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I recon if you feel it bro, then your doing it right
> 
> No, she wasn't up for that mate...camera shy I think :lol:


Fair one mate, plus there's to many pervs on here :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Fair one mate, plus there's to many pervs on here :whistling:


Haha, that might have contributed to her decision bro...she thinks it's funny all the guy talk here, but not willing to have anything to do with it :lol:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Mate, last weekend of the couch press??? end of an era! LOL

Who much weight you getting your hands on?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Mate, last weekend of the couch press??? end of an era! LOL
> 
> Who much weight you getting your hands on?


Lol! Yes, coming to the end of an era :crying: ... not yet though :thumb:

Getting 75kg bro...so that'll be handy...may put it on the couch for extra weight including the missus


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol! Yes, coming to the end of an era :crying: ... not yet though :thumb:
> 
> Getting 75kg bro...so that'll be handy...may put it on the couch for extra weight including the missus


You can always add on to those plates when money allows


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> You can always add on to those plates when money allows


Exactly dude  ... it'll be good just to have normal weights again :thumb:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Good set of wights to start with mate, though the sewing machine will be hard to replace! :tongue:

Should be able to do a lot of good quality compound movements with that and add on bit by bit. What's the bodywieight sitting at now mate?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Good set of wights to start with mate, though the sewing machine will be hard to replace! :tongue:
> 
> Should be able to do a lot of good quality compound movements with that and add on bit by bit. What's the bodywieight sitting at now mate?


Haha, I guess I'll still post vids though...was quite enjoying it 

Bodyweight is sitting at 12stone mate :thumb: ... I can loose weight pretty fast


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Morning mate..all good with you?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Morning mate..all good with you?


Alls great bro...I'm too positve to have a sh*t day unless it's the end of the world :lol: How you doin??

Just necking a can of rockstar xdurance and then hitting some chest and tri's in 30mins :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Got a good session done today on chest and tri's. However at the begining of the workout it felt like it was going to be one of those days. My wrist was painful while doing my first couch press and I wasn't getting the reps I wanted. So after finishing the 4sets of couch pressing, I had to sit down for 2mins and calm the f*ck down. Anyway, for the couch pressing with the missus on it...the reps were less than 10ten today, however all 4sets done to failure.

Next was one handed dumbell tricep extensions with the sewing machine...again 4sest of that less than 10each time, a few negs to reach the 10 but got there with it.

After that it was single handed couch press with the sewing machine on the couch, did 4sets and reached 10 for most of the sets, last one was 8reps, once again...done to failure

tricep extensions both hands, 4sets, rep range between 20 and 30

hands in press-ups 21's and then hands far out press-ups 21'2 repeated for 4sets on each stance.

Then 2sets of dips just to kill the triceps...40+reps each time

Got there in the end despite the crappy start, so I recon it's back on with the wrist support for a while.

Never did abs today, will smash them tomorrow...i need to eat and recon it would take to long...heres some pics...


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Looking good there mate. The bottom side on photo shows the guns off pretty good!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Looking good there mate. The bottom side on photo shows the guns off pretty good!


Thanks man, just couldn't get the light right for the triceps  ... but they we're looking not to bud I think, unlike the pic would show..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Delts look massive Lee....Chair-raises are doing the trick


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thanks man, just couldn't get the light right for the triceps  ... but they we're looking not to bud I think, unlike the pic would show..


Just had a closer look. Definitely the light but the horseshoe is definitely there in force!!! They are big tri's and just goes to prove what they say about building big 'uns as it makes up 2/3rds of the arm!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

good shoulders on you mate, will make lots more progress when the weights arrive. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Just had a closer look. Definitely the light but the horseshoe is definitely there in force!!! They are big tri's and just goes to prove what they say about building big 'uns as it makes up 2/3rds of the arm!


Haha, thanks for clarifying that dude! Definatly helps with the Manorexia :lol:

Yeah, I love doin tris...looking for those big uns....time will reveal bro :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

irishdude said:


> good shoulder on you mate, will make lots more progress *if *the weights arrive. Keep up the hard work.


Fixed (Fcukers)


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Delts look massive Lee....Chair-raises are doing the trick


Thanks dude...definatly something working here!! Gotta say, it has been the most fun I've had in training


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> good shoulder on you mate, will make lots more progress when the weights arrive. Keep up the hard work.


Just one of them?? :crying: :lol: Thanks man, definatly looking forward to it...but we need those f*ckers to pic them up!! :cursing:



Tassotti said:


> Fixed (Fcukers)


Still nothing...if they charge my f*cking card I'll flip man. Never use NightFrieght, lesson learned here bro!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Just one of them?? :crying: :lol: Thanks man, definatly looking forward to it...but we need those f*ckers to pic them up!! :cursing:
> 
> Still nothing...if they charge my f*cking card I'll flip man. Never use NightFrieght, lesson learned here bro!


Edited...yep mate, you definitely got two shoulders from the looks of it. :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Edited...yep mate, you definitely got two shoulders from the looks of it. :lol:


LMAO!! You reminded of a guy at school, who turned turned round to the not so bad looking girl beside him and said "you've got a nice leg" :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Weights collected and on their way...Moaned at him big-time


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Weights collected and on their way...Moaned at him big-time


F*cking hell dude!! I'll give him a kick in balls at this end for wasting your time! Thanks bro...never useing them useless c*nts again.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YAY!!! Weights arrived...thanks Santa :thumb:

Although the dude never helped me up the stairs apparently they don't help with anything more than 25kg...wtf :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> YAY!!! Weights arrived...thanks Santa :thumb:
> 
> Although the dude never helped me up the stairs apparently they don't help with anything more than 25kg...wtf :lol:


Well that's your workout for today done; Getting them up the stairs


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> YAY!!! Weights arrived...thanks Santa :thumb:
> 
> Although the dude never helped me up the stairs apparently they don't help with anything more than 25kg...wtf :lol:


Happy days fella :thumb: now you can have some fun..and give the furniture a break


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Well that's your workout for today done; Getting them up the stairs


Haha, I think it is dude! I can't belive the guy...I just told him that it was rediculious...but nevermind, weights are here and I'm happy :thumb:



BigBarnBoy said:


> Happy days fella :thumb: now you can have some fun..and give the furniture a break


Poor furniture will miss me, all the couch will have it's use for now is sitting and sex...poor thing


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

excellent mate, let us know how the workout goes. Aw f*ck man, just realising know the vids are gonna stop.....was waiting anxiously to see you do squats with the fridge! :lol:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Have you got the bench yet.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> excellent mate, let us know how the workout goes. Aw f*ck man, just realising know the vids are gonna stop.....was waiting anxiously to see you do squats with the fridge! :lol:


Just about to post now mate :thumb: ... It was the missus I used for squats, but fridge could have been an idea :lol:



nogger said:


> Have you got the bench yet.


Not yet bro...but I'll just put the weight on the couch for now


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Tuesday Workout*

*Back and biceps*

Excellent workout!! Weights at last&#8230;Thanks Tas :thumb: Appreciated bro

Just used a Rockstar durance for some energy with this one. My hands haven't been this raw in a while :lol:

Here it is;

Ez-bar bicep curls - 4sets 16, 16, 13, 12 on 37kg

Weighted pull-ups - 4sets made it to 10each time, a few negatives though to help reach the 10reps in the last sets. Weight was 13kg

Single arm bicep curls - 4sets 10reps (was a push the last couple of sets but made it) 20kg

Weighted pull-ups - 4sets 12reps each time and added some negatives. Weight was 6.5kg

Hammer curls - 4sets 6-8reps each arm on 17kg each arm (reps dropped to 6 each arm at last 2reps)

Left deadlifts till the end, so I would be f*cked doing them. Not really heavy, but felt it after all that :thumb:

Deadlifts - 71kg (that's including bar) - 3sets 12-16reps

Bent over barbell rows - 71kg 3sets 10reps each time

Now eating some beans and chicken&#8230;and a shower would probably be a good idea :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Quality!

Bet your well happy bro.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Quality!
> 
> Bet your well happy bro.


Extremely bro :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Lee, are you sure it was 80Kg deadlifts...I only sent 75Kg.......


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Lee, are you sure it was 80Kg deadlifts...I only sent 75Kg.......


I was including the bar bro :thumb: ...that thing heavy...I recon around 5kg


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The bar is 6Kg

The total I sent including the bar was 75Kg. Plus, you wouldnt get all the plates on.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> The bar is 6Kg
> 
> The total I sent including the bar was 75Kg. Plus, you wouldnt get all the plates on.


Haha, damn it!! I better edit that work out man...Got them on fine mate...however there was a collor missing for one end, but I i just straped the weights on :thumb:

When you said, 75kg I thought you meant in weights excluding the bar...doh


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Extremely bro :thumb:


Good, just a few more things and your there with the kit aren't u 

What else are you after.....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wait, your f*cking right...I have to edit that again...I never put the 1's on, missus just informed me there. Shows how much I pay attention to what weight I'm putting on.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Good, just a few more things and your there with the kit aren't u
> 
> What else are you after.....


Thats right mate. Not long now...just a bench (when Ming has helped with) and then I will get more weights after christmas...I'll never get another gym membership mate...I'll stick to the home training :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You can film every workout easily at home...Spice this badboy journal up a bit more


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thats right mate. Not long now...just a bench (when Ming has helped with) and then I will get more weights after christmas...I'll never get another gym membership mate...I'll stick to the home training :thumb:


Sounds good mate, I've only got a couple of DBs and a door frame bar, missus moans at them !!

So no chance getting a home gym here :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You can film every workout easily at home...Spice this badboy journal up a bit more


I may do that...but it would only be one set of an exercise bro...I've not got the know how to do what you do mate :confused1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thats right mate. Not long now...just a bench (when Ming has helped with) and then I will get more weights after christmas...I'll never get another gym membership mate...I'll stick to the home training :thumb:


The gym should be built by the end of the week Lee, so as soon as I get my power rack sorted, and delivered, the bench is yours.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Sounds good mate, I've only got a couple of DBs and a door frame bar, missus moans at them !!
> 
> So no chance getting a home gym here :lol:


Haha, yeah...I think I will be banished to the hall now mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> The gym should be built by the end of the week Lee, so as soon as I get my power rack sorted, and delivered, the bench is yours.


I want to see pics of this when it's finshed mate!! :thumb:

Thats cool bro...  Thanks man!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, yeah...I think I will be banished to the hall now mate


Watch out for spiders


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Watch out for spiders


Haha, there in the cupboard...they like it there...the cupboards in the living room... :001_tt2:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Time to relax, eat and spend some time with the missus before she thinks I'm gay hanging aroung in here all the time :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I want to see pics of this when it's finshed mate!! :thumb:
> 
> Thats cool bro...  Thanks man!!


We all want to see pics of Ming's Gym


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, there in the cupboard...they like it there...the cupboards in the living room... :001_tt2:


Spiders can travel ...... :sneaky2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Spiders can travel ...... :sneaky2:


This is true.... Be careful Lee


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Morning fella :laugh:

Whats the plan for today...with your new kit?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Morning fella :laugh:
> 
> Whats the plan for today...with your new kit?


He's gonna smash the fvck out of his body! Aren't you Lee


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> We all want to see pics of Ming's Gym


Thats what i meant to type :lol: And yes, looking forward to those pics Ming :thumb:



Greshie said:


> Spiders can travel ...... :sneaky2:


We have an understanding Greshie 



R0B said:


> This is true.... Be careful Lee


Not if they want to break the treaty and bring the dark days back again bro. We don't want that again :2guns:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Morning fella :laugh:
> 
> Whats the plan for today...with your new kit?


Good morning dude. Teachers are on strike, so a nice long lie for daddy lee :thumb:

Today is shoulders mate, but definatly going to get the abs done with it today. How you doin man??



R0B said:


> He's gonna smash the fvck out of his body! Aren't you Lee


DESTROY!! we all need destruction, cause after that comes creation!!  So yeah, smashing the f*ck out this body will be exactly my process today bro!! :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Good morning dude. Teachers are on strike, so a nice long lie for daddy lee :thumb:
> 
> Today is shoulders mate, but definatly going to get the abs done with it today. How you doin man??
> 
> DESTROY!! we all need destruction, cause after that comes creation!!  So yeah, smashing the f*ck out this body will be exactly my process today bro!! :lol:


All ok pal :thumbup1:

And that little destroy and destruction speech is pure gym sex talk  love it!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> All ok pal :thumbup1:
> 
> And that little destroy and destruction speech is pure gym sex talk  love it!


Haha, I hope that wasn't turing you on to much dude...I feel...ehh...kinda... :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, I hope that wasn't turing you on to much dude...I feel...ehh...kinda... :lol:


Mate dont even risk talking to me like that..it doesnt take much..waaay too much test floating about at the min :lol: :lol: :wub:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Mate dont even risk talking to me like that..it doesnt take much..waaay too much test floating about at the min :lol: :lol: :wub:


Aww jeez...well I better put this semi away then :crying: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Aww jeez...well I better put this semi away then :crying: :lol:


That's a semi automatic Uzi and not your man hood I hope


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> That's a semi automatic Uzi and not your man hood I hope


I know what i should say...but the gayness is rife in here!!! :lol:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

G'day mate, any aches from yesterday's workout? What's on the menu for today's session or is it a rest day for you?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Wednesday Workout*

*Shoulder*

Was going to do abs with this session but have decided to hit them later tonight&#8230;getting to hungry :lol:

Good session, seems like I've went down quite abit in the weights side for shoulders, but I'll get that back in time.

Standing shoulder press - 4sets reps range of 16-20reps at 17kg each arm

Single arm shoulder press - 8set, 4sets each arm between 8-10reps each time at 24kg

Over head shoulder press - 2sets 2 then 3reps at 60kg (need to start over with this I think, lol)

Changed the weight to 45kg 4sets rep range 8-10reps

Barbell front raise - ( I did this coming from the top first and then from the bottom ) so I did 4sets of this 6reps from above and 6from the bottom at 17kg

Lateral raises - 2sets 10reps and then a further 10reps single arm at 13kg each side

Now&#8230;time to eat!!!

Music for this workout:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> G'day mate, any aches from yesterday's workout? What's on the menu for today's session or is it a rest day for you?


How you doin bud? I'm feeling good man, thats nice tight feeling, no much aches...actually still my legs from sunday :lol: ... I was going to hit chest tomorrow, but instead I' going to see my mate. so yeah, break tomorrow, unless he wants to hit the gym bro :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Where's the vid mofo?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Where's the vid mofo?


Al need to get a new memory card for it bro...it's having an error reading it and some pics I take aint getting saved, all that posing for f*ck all :cursing:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Al need to get a new memory card for it bro...it's having an error reading it and some pics I take aint getting saved, all that posing for f*ck all :cursing:


Perhaps it went into overload when it saw you squatting the Misses :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Perhaps it went into overload when it saw you squatting the Misses :lol:


MMMMM did i miss something lol.... i heard a sexual reference and was attracted to the journal pmsl !!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Perhaps it went into overload when it saw you squatting the Misses :lol:


Your thinking squating over the missus mate! you don't video that sort of stuff, thats private :lol:



flinty90 said:


> MMMMM did i miss something lol.... i heard a sexual reference and was attracted to the journal pmsl !!!!


Like a fly to sh*t...lol...welcome flinty...it's all clean in here bud...honestly :innocent: :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Your thinking squating over the missus mate! you don't video that sort of stuff, thats private :lol:
> 
> Like a fly to sh*t...lol...welcome flinty..*.it's all clean in here bud...honestly * :innocent: :whistling:


Fcuk it then BYE !!!!!!! lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Fcuk it then BYE !!!!!!! lol


haha, you dirty f*cker!!! I cater for many...but your a differant breed man :wacko: :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> haha, you dirty f*cker!!! I cater for many...but your a differant breed man :wacko: :lol:


lol thanks mate

Repped X


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

So no training today guys. I have a friend in need to deal with. Which I think means pub for the whole day. Poor guys missus has dumped him after around 9years of a relationship. Shame being that it was an all of a sudden thing and so close to christmas. I'm afraid all I'm full of is cold scottish reality of life, but I don't think we will be talking much about that tbh, he's the same as me, as in just forgetting about it. But it was a long relationship...so I don't know what to expect.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

lee85 said:


> So no training today guys. I have a friend in need to deal with. Which I think means pub for the whole day. Poor guys missus has dumped him after around 9years of a relationship. Shame being that it was an all of a sudden thing and so close to christmas. I'm afraid all I'm full of is cold scottish reality of life, but I don't think we will be talking much about that tbh, he's the same as me, as in just forgetting about it. But it was a long relationship...so I don't know what to expect.


Poor fcuker. Go get smashed with him!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's good just to give the lad some company mate, and be prepared to do a lot of listening I reckon.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Poor fcuker. Go get smashed with him!


Just as I had made the decision not to drink, lol!! I know dude, it's unfair, but I guess if it's worth fixing.



Mingster said:


> It's good just to give the lad some company mate, and be prepared to do a lot of listening I reckon.


I will do bro, thanks man.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

You can always give up drinking tomorrow!

I went through a hard time of it last year and my mates were all there for me when it counted. Sign of true friendship.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> So no training today guys. I have a friend in need to deal with. Which I think means pub for the whole day. Poor guys missus has dumped him after around 9years of a relationship. Shame being that it was an all of a sudden thing and so close to christmas. I'm afraid all I'm full of is cold scottish reality of life, but I don't think we will be talking much about that tbh, he's the same as me, as in just forgetting about it. But it was a long relationship...so I don't know what to expect.


Out of the blue after 9 years?? I could never comprehend that must feel so lost confused and fcked up not nice good luck mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you dont need to get smashed with him mate.. take him to the gym and let him have a blast at some weights instead .. might let off a bit of steam, then go for a swallow in the pub !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

In a way, i think i just got set up brothers. 2 off them took me on in a friendly way apperatlty and they ****ed off when i took them on. Walking home now, will take awhile


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> In a way, i think i just got set up brothers. 2 off them took me on in a friendly way apperatlty and they ****ed off when i took them on. Walking home now, will take awhile


ARe you p1ssed up lol... i didnt understand a word of that !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you all right Lee?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> **** me...two of them tried to take me....they saying now iy was friendly...dudes am with them now. This nyt is gonna get fuvked up'd . If the toiulet sending this. I havre noi idea, i think ioi shoit wrong????


sounds like you need to get home mate X

hope you get homes safely


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> sounds like you need to get home mate X
> 
> hope you get homes safely


x2.. take it easy fella..hope alls good


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> sounds like you need to get home mate X
> 
> hope you get homes safely


x3


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> sounds like you need to get home mate X
> 
> hope you get homes safely


X4

Get home!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dudes, i'm walking it....****iung it man


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Dudes, i'm walking it....****iung it man


get a taxi mate..... where about are you shall i ring you one ???


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Can someone pick you up mate?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Let us know your ok Lee. Sounds like things went a bit pear shaped. When i said go get smashed i didn't mean smashed up!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Yea right whats happening bro you k?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Dudes am home now..,.that **** got mental....for some reason I became the enemy...got head lock put on me...I guess itss good have some strength!! Both of them backed off, then made a joke about it, I didn't find it as funny as they did!! I ****ing raging and ****ed right now man!! I was helping a friend and **** got ****ed up!! I guess inn a way I'm happy I left that life...I'm just sitting more confused tbh


Well at least you know now. You try to help and then others stick their nose in.

Tell you what take it out on the couch and bench the fcuker.

Alternatively i remember you saying the couch could now be used again for "sitting or sex" cos you have your weights.

You could always wake the missus up and :thumb: try the latter!!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Well at least you know now. You try to help and then others stick their nose in.
> 
> Tell you what take it out on the couch and bench the fcuker.
> 
> ...


I think in a way I have learned some sh*t bro....never honestly expected it tbh


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Glad ya got home in one piece.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Glad ya got home in one piece.


so am I. I pretty ****ed now dude. but thuis **** that went tonight was not right and I don't know how I all of a sudden become the bad c*nt


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Glad you're home safe and sound mate ! Sounds fcuked up ! ALCOHOL!!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds like you dealt with it all pretty well though, you defended yourself and walked away unharmed from a potential 2 on one good hiding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Dudes am home now..,.that **** got mental....for some reason I became the enemy...got head lock put on me...I guess itss good have some strength!! Both of them backed off, then made a joke about it, I didn't find it as funny as they did!! I ****ing raging and ****ed right now man!! I was helping a friend and **** got ****ed up!! I guess inn a way I'm happy I left that life...I'm just sitting more confused tbh


So your mates asks you out for a drink then when you go him and another guy try to take you on is that right? Your drunken posts were confusing, but tbh if thats the case your better off with no mates than you are with mates like them!

Its funny i had 100's of mates then i stopped being the party animal, stopped having sniff and cash about me and now i could count my mates on 1 hand! 2 hands at a push...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

That was a long walk! Hope you are ok mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Dudes am home now..,.that **** got mental....for some reason I became the enemy...got head lock put on me...I guess itss good have some strength!! Both of them backed off, then made a joke about it, I didn't find it as funny as they did!! I ****ing raging and ****ed right now man!! I was helping a friend and **** got ****ed up!! I guess inn a way I'm happy I left that life...I'm just sitting more confused tbh


At least you managed to defuse the situation and get safely back home .... sometimes you need to leave the past behind and move on....... and alcohol can be a dangerous stimulent sometimes


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

glad your home safe mate was worried all night about you .....

Lesson learned with alchahol told ya not to go get smashed and go to gym instead.. stay in your comfort zones X


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

sounds a messy situation waiting to hear the ins and outs but glad you're back in one piece


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Only one thing for a messy night buddy!

Get lifting 

Hope you ok Lee.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Lee i just realised you're from Glasgow.

Now i've never been there but from what i've read isn't what you described a typical night out??? :innocent:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

F*ck mate, just catching up with your journal. You ok?

Just shows you mate, you're not missing out on anything by giving all that **** up.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just a quick post and back to nursing this hangover. Yeah, I txted the dudes...they can't remember. Probably the aftershock I recon. No grudge held...although, no drinking is the way it's going to stay...honestly can't be f*cked with it anymore. Really weird night, lol!! Will probably delete my last posts tomorrow, don't really seem like the right thing to have in a journal  And back to hammering the weights tomorrow with a good ol chest day :thumb:

Also...thanks for the concern dudes, all I have is a sore nose, whatever hit me wasn't hard enough :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Glad your well Lee, good idea on the booze 

Still go out, have soft drinks and watch the drunk drama unfold :lol:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Glad you're ok mate, a bit of a shock i bet. Feel sorry for yourself for the rest of the day mate and get stuck into it again tomorrow. :thumb: Hope you learnt a lesson mate....better to leave all that sh*t behind.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Glad your well Lee, good idea on the booze
> 
> Still go out, have soft drinks and watch the drunk drama unfold :lol:


Thanks bro. Yeah, thats exactly what I'm going to do from now on...now to delete my drunking cr*p :lol:



irishdude said:


> Glad you're ok mate, a bit of a shock i bet. Feel sorry for yourself for the rest of the day mate and get stuck into it again tomorrow. :thumb: Hope you learnt a lesson mate....better to leave all that sh*t behind.


A bit of shock dude yeah man. I know what you mean mate...definatly done with it all...time to post the workout and get back to the important sh*t :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Saturday Workout

Chest and Triceps

Okay, so hangover gone&#8230;feeling good for this one and it was a good workout. Plenty of reps for this one :thumb:

Bench press (without the bench, but had 2 chairs either side to rack it) - 5sets reps range 10-12reps at 75kg&#8230;hands were about shoulder width apart for this.

Skull crushers - 1set on 20kg 1x20reps

- 4sets on 33kg and 12reps each time

Flys - 17kg each side 5sets with 20reps each time

OH DB tricep extension - 15kg 2 sets each arm and 6reps each time

- 13kg 3sets rep range 10-12reps

42's on push-ups 3sets

And to finish - 1set of dips 30reps

Watched some of Kevin Levrone during this workout -


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks a nice workout there mate.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Your soon back in business aren't you! Good workout mate.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

nogger said:


> Looks a nice workout there mate.....


It was mate :thumb: ...some of it was more reps than I would like, but got the job done 



R0B said:


> Your soon back in business aren't you! Good workout mate.


Thats it bro...mind straight and eyes on the goals from now :thumb:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Back on the horse mate. Like it!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Morning fella hope alls good :thumb:

We gona be having a big week smashing it this week bro?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh Lee..... Where are you?!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Leeeee... :rolleye:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Where the fcuk are you Lee man!!!!!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

The dude's gone AWOL...either that or the poor ****er's gotten stuck under the sofa again :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Reckon he went to failure on the sofa overhead press ....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL! Bastards!! Am still alive  . Just been busy organising the youngest ones 1st B'day party and getting christmas sorted, dealing with my mate and training like a f*cker. I will get on here tomorrow...cause tomorrow I have peace and quite for a few hours :thumb: . So no, no sofa killed me....not yet....


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

lee85 said:


> LOL! Bastards!! Am still alive  . Just been busy organising the youngest ones 1st B'day party and getting christmas sorted, dealing with my mate and training like a f*cker. I will get on here tomorrow...cause tomorrow I have peace and quite for a few hours :thumb: . So no, no sofa killed me....not yet....


Hooray!

For a second I thought you'd gone on a training rampage at a Furniture Removal Convention 

Glad you are well. :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hes Alive :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Hooray!
> 
> For a second I thought you'd gone on a training rampage at a Furniture Removal Convention
> 
> Glad you are well. :thumb:


That could be a great day out for me bro :lol:

Anyway got a couple of 10plates so the weights are getting heavier :thumb: Not really back yet tbh bro, just got tomorrow to get over and done with and then it's business as usual. I can't believe how much sh*t you have to do for 1year olds birthday...I blame the missus!



expletive said:


> Hes Alive :thumb:


It'll take more than funiture to kill me mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> That could be a great day out for me bro :lol:
> 
> Anyway got a couple of 10plates so the weights are getting heavier :thumb: Not really back yet tbh bro, just got tomorrow to get over and done with and then it's business as usual. I can't believe how much sh*t you have to do for 1year olds birthday...I blame the missus!


That's good then mate, you'll have no space left for all the weights!

Are you having a bday party then? Women love that kind of stuff :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> That's good then mate, you'll have no space left for all the weights!
> 
> Are you having a bday party then? Women love that kind of stuff :lol:


Haha, lets hope so and they crash through the floor ontop of my nieghbours complianing face :cursing: :lol:

Yeah bro, so this is the last day of getting everything sorted...just going to post a routine, give you an idea of what I've been doing, and i'll be back on Monday as normal dude :thumb: ... I now need to go and hit a routine, lol!!

*Friday Workout*

*Shoulders and biceps*

Have been trying to write myself up a new training routine. Had the idea to try Arnies one&#8230;bad idea :lol: It's a solid routine and takes up to much time. Also, not much rest days in that routine. It worked for him of course, but not for me. I have adopted some of his routine into my one. Just started it yesterday and it was not to bad, feeling to better than I have in awhile. I'm going to run it for a bit and see how I get on with it, if it's not working then it's back to the board. My diet is good and consistent at the moment. Plenty of chicken, eggs, veg, mince, tuna peanut butter etc&#8230;getting between 5-6meals, depends on weather it's a training day or not. The reason I wanted to try my own routine is because I haven't been happy with my increases, especially biceps (not that I want to be a bicep boy) that have stayed the same for a good few months now. I think training each body part once a week is not working for me. Didn't get to finsh the whole routine. Missed out abs, calves but forearms felt done anyway. So here is what I did&#8230;

Standing shoulder press - 46kg 2sets 14 then 16reps

- 59kg 5sets rep range between 6 and 9reps

Standing ez-bar bicep curls - 40kg 1set 17reps

-53kg 5sets rep range 6-8reps

One arm standing DB shoulder press - 40kg each arm. 2sets for2reps each (to heavy I gathered)

- 33kg 5 or 6sets each arm rep range 5-8reps

Standing DB bicep curls - 20kg each arm 5sets rep range of 7-10reps each arm

Ez-bar front raise - 14kg 6sets 10-12reps

Hammer curls - 20kg 5sets rep range of 7-9reps each arm

Then attempted some DB shoulder press, looked at the time and decided against it&#8230;figured I'd done enough anyway :thumb:

2010 i was at Download...can you spot the baldy me :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice one Lee! Still be a busy boy then


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

1 min 30secs, left edge of frame


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Never seen so many ugly cnuts in one place at one time. Yourself excluded of course lee!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

freeze frame at 2.50, I know that tat !!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Lee....... Where are you?!?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Christmas to you and the family mate, hope you are back in the new year!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Still here lads...just coming on too wish you all a.....Merry Christmas and very successful New Year!!

I've been down with a f*cker of a bug for the last 2weeks or so and it's been very persistant in staying in my lungs. Usually a day or two and am good, but this one is a c*nt. So no training, except from a little of everything today. Just seems when I do anything strenous that it makes my nearly cough my lungs up. Bastard!! Anyway, hoping it will be gone soon! Been on FB a wee bit more because thats where my mate who split up with his girl is. So been helping him out as much as I can. Also, had a great 1st Birthday for my youngest and my f*cking neighbours tried to get us an asbo for noise...shes mental, she was complaining about the babywalker making noise and other normal everyday noise, lol!! So thats about it...I will hit a session tomorrow and post and see how it goes, but still coughing quite about...but missing training so I need to hammer a good one out :thumb:

Merry Christmas :rockon:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas mate!

Get well soon


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice stats for you're weights, I read 7 pages. Nice to see someone near my weight and strong! cant w8 to journal my lifts when i'm back in gym.!! x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Merry Chrimbo Lee

Keep smashing it up broheim


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Merry xmas. Good to see you back.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Merry Christmas mate!
> 
> Get well soon


Thanks bro...did a small back session today and coughing was to a min...so it's looking good. Back on a full session tomorrow :thumb: .... time to catch up journals, I may be up all night :lol:



NickDuffy said:


> Nice stats for you're weights, I read 7 pages. Nice to see someone near my weight and strong! cant w8 to journal my lifts when i'm back in gym.!! x


The first 7pages are probably the best :lol: Yeah, the journal is great mate, helps me keep up with everything as well as getting advice, definatly a win win 



Tassotti said:


> Merry Chrimbo Lee
> 
> Keep smashing it up broheim


tommorow will be a full session bro, so I will post it up :thumb:



sutmae said:


> Merry xmas. Good to see you back.


Thanks man...you have a good one??


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Wednesday workout*

*Shoulders and bicep*

It was a kinda short session, nearly hitting the full one again so very happy with that. No pre-workouts etc for this one. And lungs hung in there pretty well, so bug should be leaving soon, and then it's full on DESTRUCTION!! 

Standing BB shoulder press - 45kg 2x12reps as warm-up

- 55kg 1x10reps then 1x11reps

- 65kg 1x6reps

- 67kg 1x4reps then 1x3reps

- 40kg 1x12reps

Standing BB bicep curls - 40kg 1x10reps and 1x11reps

- 45kg 1x10reps

- 47kg 2x8reps

- 52kg 1x6reps then 1x5reps

Single arm DB shoulder press - 4sets each arm rep range between 6-8reps on 35kg

Seated DB bicep curls - 4x16reps with 15kg each arm

Front raises - 4x12reps with 10kg each arm

Hammer curls - 2x20reps then 1x18reps and 1x12reps with 20kg

End&#8230;inspiration for today&#8230;*Nick Scott*


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

cant help it but everytime i see your tattoo i think..... yeah thats pretty cool..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

And some pics of progress ...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paul81 said:


> cant help it but everytime i see your tattoo i think..... yeah thats pretty cool..... :thumbup1:


Thanks Paul :thumb: ...was thinking about getting more, but I think this one speaks more than 100 could


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking good Lee - bit more couch pressing required though I reckon


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Looking good Lee - bit more couch pressing required though I reckon


Lol, for now it's two chairs acting like a bench, but am still on the floor  :lol: ...not getting that deep


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Your pics are showing great progress Lee


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Your pics are showing great progress Lee


Thanks bro...tbh, for once I actually see it


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Looking good mate fair play.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Looking good mate fair play.


Thanks man...it's my new eatahellofalot diet


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking well there mate! It's been well worth the potential under sofa calls for help!  I look like sh1t after all my time off.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thanks man...it's my new eatahellofalot diet


Can you order me a lorry load of that food then please!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Looking well there mate! It's been well worth the potential under sofa calls for help!  I look like sh1t after all my time off.


Thanks bud. Yeah, maybe it was all that fear that gave me a preminant pump, lol...ready for any couch falling on me now!! Time off is a c*nt mate, just hit it hard and make yourself a pretty aggressive new workout routine



sutmae said:


> Can you order me a lorry load of that food then please!


I swear, I think I'm getting better result with my new routine than I have in a long time mate...and yeah, at the moment its a calzone devil...phone and enjoy :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

Looking well bro!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Looking well bro!


Thanks bro...been hitting alot of sets and eating like a monster :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thanks bro...been hitting alot of sets and eating like a monster :thumb:


Well its working!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fcuk me Lee just seen your progress pics, looking mint matey .. keep it up bro X


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Well its working!


My new routine could be a factor also, hitting everything twice a week, but still 2days off...best growth I've had for a long time 



flinty90 said:


> Fcuk me Lee just seen your progress pics, looking mint matey .. keep it up bro X


Thanks Flinty, I will deifinatly be keeping it up...stage soon enough I hope :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the eating like a monster approach:thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I'm a big fan of the eating like a monster approach:thumb:


Food is the #1 supp brother :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Glad to see all is well and looking good mate.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

nogger said:


> Glad to see all is well and looking good mate.


Thanks nogger good to see ya bud. Your tricep looks awesome in your avi!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

What a f*cking day! My 1year old boy Logan has took his first unassisted steps, just got up and started walking towards us, lol!! All this time of practising and wee dude does it! And just in time...I wanted those steps before the New Year, what a f*cking boy!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, so before we hit this New Year I would just like to say thanks to everyone for being supportive, encouraging, a good f*cking laugh, making mundane days that bit better, taking the the p1ss, being more gay than a gay, being able to take a joke as well as giving it out, always up for a bum, not negging me (yet), argueing with other people for my entertainment, giving great advice, being realiable for advice, knowing stupid threads and destroying it with what can only be described as abusive bullying (but smarty done that it looks more like banter) :lol: :lol: , giving loads and loads (Rob) and loads of likes and reps  , being all round good people :wub: :thumb:

I wish you all the best and success for 2012!! Whatever your doing for the bells....have a good one!! :rockon: :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Okay, so before we hit this New Year I would just like to say thanks to everyone for being supportive, encouraging, a good f*cking laugh, making mundane days that bit better, taking the the p1ss, being more gay than a gay, being able to take a joke as well as giving it out, always up for a bum, not negging me (yet), argueing with other people for my entertainment, giving great advice, being realiable for advice, knowing stupid threads and destroying it with what can only be described as abusive bullying (but smarty done that it looks more like banter) :lol: :lol: , giving loads and loads (Rob) and loads of likes and reps  , being all round good people :wub: :thumb:
> 
> I wish you all the best and success for 2012!! Whatever your doing for the bells....have a good one!! :rockon: :thumb:


meh...whatever

Only messing broseph

Have a ****ing blinding New Year Lee (and everyone else)


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> meh...whatever
> 
> Only messing broseph
> 
> Have a ****ing blinding New Year Lee (and everyone else)


You too ya sexy man!! can we write f*cking now?? How'd you do that dude??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> You too ya sexy man!! can we write f*cking now?? How'd you do that dude??


I've got special swearing privileges as I've got Tourette's syndrome

Shit **** wank


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

**** twat ********** shithead lol this is fun


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I've got special swearing privileges as I've got Tourette's syndrome
> 
> Shit **** wank


F*cking lucky bastard!! :lol: ....seems like abit of long thing to type just to have tassotti tourettes or Tasrettes


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> **** twat ********** shithead lol this is fun


Lol!! How long did that take Ming!! :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy New Year to you all!!! :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Happy New Year to you all!!! :thumb: :rockon:


Same to you bro!

All the best for you and the family 

And this years going to be a good one for training for many people..and your one of them matey.. :thumbup1:

Plenty support over here


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Same to you bro!
> 
> All the best for you and the family
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Here hopeing a job is around the corner so I can fill my face with supps, lol!!

I hope you and have a belter of a year and lets get this training on a good step and hammer it 

Plenty of support for you too bro :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thanks man. Here hopeing a job is around the corner so I can fill my face with supps, lol!!
> 
> I hope you and have a belter of a year and lets get this training on a good step and hammer it
> 
> Plenty of support for you too bro :thumb:


Ah mate i dunno what it is i just got a good feeling bout this year..i reckon a jobs going to land for you..hope it does anyhow 

The supports always appreciated matey...and im with you on the training..big time


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ah mate i dunno what it is i just got a good feeling bout this year..i reckon a jobs going to land for you..hope it does anyhow
> 
> The supports always appreciated matey...and im with you on the training..big time


Have you been reading those tarots again!! :lol: Well, i guess we make our own success, you should aim for stage in 2013. Thats my aim for this year  ...also, go on the beardy weirdos and grow a beard with us :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Have you been reading those tarots again!! :lol: Well, i guess we make our own success, you should aim for stage in 2013. Thats my aim for this year  ...also, go on the beardy weirdos and grow a beard with us :lol:


 :lol:

Mate id honestly of loved to once over..but now i just dont have the time needed in the day to fit everything in. The planning and run up prep to a comp i just dont have the time for now. Shouldve done it more when i was abit younger :no: Never say never though..if i change my job (which im thinking about) then it may free up more time who knows..get them tarots out :lol:

Fcuking awesome if thats your goals for next year though mate..be great to see how you head towards that..im abit mental :lol: but any wisdom i can give you i will do..that and plent bullsh1t :laugh:

Pmsl at the beards thread just read it now..itchy scratchy nutters :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Mate id honestly of loved to once over..but now i just dont have the time needed in the day to fit everything in. The planning and run up prep to a comp i just dont have the time for now. Shouldve done it more when i was abit younger :no: Never say never though..if i change my job (which im thinking about) then it may free up more time who knows..get them tarots out :lol:
> 
> ...


Haha, you never know dude...if the job change works out and you get free time, then you could become a monster and hit that stage...you have plenty of time, you should watch some vids on youtube of the real old guys, very inspirational 

Yeah, the bullsh*t and advice is great on here :lol: :lol:

Start growing, the itcheness is leaving now, but by the end of Feb is going be funny, may keep it, lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

F*cking off for a couple days. Abit to raging with the missus to be in her company after yesterdays deal which had me spending the New Year without my family. Partly because for some reason her dad hates me and didn't invite me or my other son. (My other boy was put down to his mums anyway). And because when she gets a drink in her, it's f*ck everyone else after I asked her to be back later. Her dad is at it to split us up, but he's smartly staying out my way, not coming up to the flat etc. I don't know what to do about this situation, but obviously I don't want hurt the missus by fighting with her dad...but he's leaving me no option. He's an ex rugby player and figures he's a man...said to me way back, why don't you do a real sport like a real man. in which I replied that he could never do what I do in the gym. When the missus told him I was doing a comp he just laughed...wasn't laughing when I brought it home though, lol...and since then he's been trying to control the missus life and going round things in a way to p1ss me off.

So that's the situation and in doing nothing it will only make it worse, just like doing something about it will also make it worse...And the missus just won't f*cking say anything nor stick up for herself, he makes her cry nearly everytime their on the phone...theres plenty more, but i'm sure you get the picture...so last night was just the straw on the camels back...Just going to stay with a mate for a couple of days because it's not fair if she has to suffer cause I'm angry...but really starting to worry about this relationship...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> F*cking off for a couple days. Abit to raging with the missus to be in her company after yesterdays deal which had me spending the New Year without my family. Partly because for some reason her dad hates me and didn't invite me or my other son. (My other boy was put down to his mums anyway). And because when she gets a drink in her, it's f*ck everyone else after I asked her to be back later. Her dad is at it to split us up, but he's smartly staying out my way, not coming up to the flat etc. I don't know what to do about this situation, but obviously I don't want hurt the missus by fighting with her dad...but he's leaving me no option. He's an ex rugby player and figures he's a man...said to me way back, why don't you do a real sport like a real man. in which I replied that he could never do what I do in the gym. When the missus told him I was doing a comp he just laughed...wasn't laughing when I brought it home though, lol...and since then he's been trying to control the missus life and going round things in a way to p1ss me off.
> 
> So that's the situation and in doing nothing it will only make it worse, just like doing something about it will also make it worse...And the missus just won't f*cking say anything nor stick up for herself, he makes her cry nearly everytime their on the phone...theres plenty more, but i'm sure you get the picture...so last night was just the straw on the camels back...Just going to stay with a mate for a couple of days because it's not fair if she has to suffer cause I'm angry...but really starting to worry about this relationship...


Ah sh1t mate..hope it ends up alright for you. Nowt worse than families sometimes, always hard when theres a fall out.

Her dad sounds like a total tool to me mate. Your in a no win situation aint you, i know how you feel. When i 1st started seeing my ex i was in the same situation, her stepdad had it in for me from day one and i happened to bump into him one night when i was full of drink and i flattened him. Immediatly wished i hadnt though, as even though it had felt like the right thing to do, her mam and even her to an extent went in a big mood with me which went on for ages.

Shame your lady wont stick up for herself abit more though, but everyones diffrent i guess.

Hope you get sorted bro and the time out helps you out, your gf aswell ,maybe will make her think abit more.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ah sh1t mate..hope it ends up alright for you. Nowt worse than families sometimes, always hard when theres a fall out.
> 
> Her dad sounds like a total tool to me mate. Your in a no win situation aint you, i know how you feel. When i 1st started seeing my ex i was in the same situation, her stepdad had it in for me from day one and i happened to bump into him one night when i was full of drink and i flattened him. Immediatly wished i hadnt though, as even though it had felt like the right thing to do, her mam and even her to an extent went in a big mood with me which went on for ages.
> 
> ...


Yeah bro, definatly a no win and what happened to you is exactly what i thought would happen if i did something. I have a feeling it will come to that at some point thought mate...there is only so much b*ll**** someone will put up with. I'm very patient mate and always consider other people in my actions, but sometimes I think my kindness i oftens mistaking for softness. I honestly don't think this guy will stop till he gets what he want, hes a control freak bud and seems to really not want me there for some obscure reason.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Yeah bro, definatly a no win and what happened to you is exactly what i thought would happen if i did something. I have a feeling it will come to that at some point thought mate...there is only so much b*ll**** someone will put up with. I'm very patient mate and always consider other people in my actions, but sometimes I think my kindness i oftens mistaking for softness. I honestly don't think this guy will stop till he gets what he want, hes a control freak bud and seems to really not want me there for some obscure reason.


Its definatly fcuking wierd mate, if youv never done anything to upset him then its just gotta be some crazy insecurity sh1t. Thats all it was with the guy i told you about, he was full of drink aswell and just kept banging on about how she was his little girl and what hed do to me if i ever hurt her and all that sh1t and i couldnt take any more so i did what i did. Thing is i wouldve never done anything to her i loved her to bits, it was just him being a total knob end. Still get on okish with her now, shes my daughters mother.

Time out may do you good bro, both time to think, lifes too short to get stuck in a sh1t situation man. Chin up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Stay calm Lee


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Its definatly fcuking wierd mate, if youv never done anything to upset him then its just gotta be some crazy insecurity sh1t. Thats all it was with the guy i told you about, he was full of drink aswell and just kept banging on about how she was his little girl and what hed do to me if i ever hurt her and all that sh1t and i couldnt take any more so i did what i did. Thing is i wouldve never done anything to her i loved her to bits, it was just him being a total knob end. Still get on okish with her now, shes my daughters mother.
> 
> Time out may do you good bro, both time to think, lifes too short to get stuck in a sh1t situation man. Chin up


Thanks bro...yeah, a couple days away, a wee bitch with a mate and my head should be clear, lol. Also, yeah don;t you hate it when the dad says that ****, fair enough it's their little girl, but they know fine well they wouldn't do a think to you...i hate people trying to be intimidating...mind you, this guy hasn't said that to my face, he wrote it in a text to her :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thanks bro...yeah, a couple days away, a wee bitch with a mate and my head should be clear, lol. Also, yeah don;t you hate it when the dad says that ****, fair enough it's their little girl, but they know fine well they wouldn't do a think to you...i hate people trying to be intimidating...mind you, this guy hasn't said that to my face, he wrote it in a text to her :lol:


Says it all :lol:

Like Tass says mate keep calm, see how it pans out over a couple of days and go from there


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Stay calm Lee


I will try bro...just need to think this one through



BigBarnBoy said:


> Says it all :lol:
> 
> Like Tass says mate keep calm, see how it pans out over a couple of days and go from there


Right, well I'm off mate...thanks man...take care and I'll catch up with ya in a couple of days


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

No drinking !!!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Or meeting old mates....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Take it easy mate and follow the above advice!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

All went well, no drinking, just training and playing and completing Uncharted 3 then playing and ****ting myself at Rage :lol: . Just about to hit a chest and tri session


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> And some pics of progress ...
> 
> View attachment 70637
> 
> ...


Looking real good Lee welldone mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Looking real good Lee welldone mate


Thanks bud...time to get it all back after that christmas :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thanks bud...time to get it all back after that christmas :lol:


Yeah I know the feelin Jan will be a productive month for training for us I reckon


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> All went well, no drinking, just training and playing and completing Uncharted 3 then playing and ****ting myself at Rage :lol: . Just about to hit a chest and tri session


Good to have you back in 1 bit fella  The advice worked....

Hope things are getting sorted mate!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I know the feelin Jan will be a productive month for training for us I reckon


Haha, I agree...time to get rid of this belly :lol:



BigBarnBoy said:


> Good to have you back in 1 bit fella  The advice worked....
> 
> Hope things are getting sorted mate!


Yeah, back out again...being kept busy, if its not training it's always something else...I need a job :lol:

Well, seems he'll never change, I gotta accept that bro. I don't like t allow things that will never change to effect me, so letting it go half the time is best. Keeps atleast one more thing I don't need out of this head


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, I agree...time to get rid of this belly :lol:
> 
> Yeah, back out again...being kept busy, if its not training it's always something else...I need a job :lol:
> 
> Well, seems he'll never change, I gotta accept that bro. I don't like t allow things that will never change to effect me, so letting it go half the time is best. Keeps atleast one more thing I don't need out of this head


Good on ya fella..definatly need as little distractions as possible :thumbup1:

Hmm cheers for talking bout the job haha..reminded me im back on Monday..nightmare lol :laugh:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Good on ya fella..definatly need as little distractions as possible :thumbup1:
> 
> Hmm cheers for talking bout the job haha..reminded me im back on Monday..nightmare lol :laugh:


Absolutly agree bro...it's gotta be a good year for concentration if I want the stage for next year 

Aw man, well i would love that feeling :lol: You got the whole weekend to have fun :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

There is a bodyBuilding Competition in Aldershot in April 22nd or something, you should have a crack in that one Lee, I'll try get the details for you if your interested in that, Because I'll be going back to the Gym Monday.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> There is a bodyBuilding Competition in Aldershot in April 22nd or something, you should have a crack in that one Lee, I'll try get the details for you if your interested in that, Because I'll be going back to the Gym Monday.


Thanks for that info bro, much appreciated. However, i've my plan for this year to get ready for 2013 for the stage...I don't recon I could be anywhere near ready for that one mate, I definatly want to look like a big natty and not one of those skinny nattys


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Lee that is F***ing immense on the Squat!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Lee that is F***ing immense on the Squat!


Huh?? What squat you on about mate??Your confusing me to early in the afternoon :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Monday Workout*

*Chest and triceps*

Been forgetting to keep this thing updated&#8230;just hella busy, not getting a lot of internet time L. To much sh*t bugging me at the moment&#8230;luckily these things only last for the moment :lol:

Anyway&#8230;went to my mates today for a session. Was good, very short, but got a good pump and hammered it well. Took some Kronic Pump before this workout.

Bench press - 60kg 1x16reps

- 70kg 1x14reps

- 80kg 1x12reps

- 90kg 1x8reps

- 100kg 1x4reps

- 110kg 1x2reps (second was a struggle)

- 60kg 1x20reps

Triceps extension with a hammer curl bar (I think that's what it's called?) 20kg 1x30reps

- 30kg 1x16reps and 1x15reps

- 40kg 1x8reps and 1x7reps

- 30kg 1x14reps

DB triceps extensions - 10kg 2x16reps

- 15kg 4sets rep range between 12 and 7reps

Flat bench flys - 20kg 1x20reps and 1x16reps

- 25kg 1x12reps and 1x14reps

- 15kg 1x16reps

And then along to Morrisons for a salad thing&#8230;quite nice 

Music - Five Finger Death Punch...seens these f*ckers live and got a good crowd surf in :lol:






I will be catching up with everyone slowly but surly  :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice workout Lee you strong fcuker


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice workout Lee you strong fcuker


Thanks bro. This is more like a catch up to the strength I had...I need or want my 120kg bench back again man!! Okay, time to get some of these journals read...I never even knew I subbed to 22 journals!! How the f*ck did that happen :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thanks bro. This is more like a catch up to the strength I had...I need or want my 120kg bench back again man!! Okay, time to get some of these journals read...I never even knew I subbed to 22 journals!! How the f*ck did that happen :lol:


They creep up on you unawares ....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> They creep up on you unawares ....


I noticed mate :lol: Thats all that trigger happy sh*t going on...it may take me awhile to catch up


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Good going lee...soon be pushing 120 and more. :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

nogger said:


> Good going lee...soon be pushing 120 and more. :thumbup1:


Lets hope so mate...thanks bro :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Still got a bench sitting here mate if you're interested....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Still got a bench sitting here mate if you're interested....


Ah yes...I keep fogetting about that till it comes chest day :lol: ...could you PM me the dimensions dude and weight of it and al get that sorted either tonight or tomorrow...thanks bro :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Ah yes...I keep fogetting about that till it comes chest day :lol: ...could you PM me the dimensions dude and weight of it and al get that sorted either tonight or tomorrow...thanks bro :thumb:


I'll get back to you tomorrow mate. It's dismantled at the minute so not too big. You will need a 7 foot bar to use it mind and if it's no good just say so I'll not be offended lol.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I'll get back to you tomorrow mate. It's dismantled at the minute so not too big. You will need a 7 foot bar to use it mind and if it's no good just say so I'll not be offended lol.


a 7foot bar...How much are those things going for these days??


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> a 7foot bar...How much are those things going for these days??


They're a few bob mate. It's an Olympic bench so a 7 foot bar just reaches across the supports. Here's a pic - not the clearest - when it was assembled.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> They're a few bob mate. It's an Olympic bench so a 7 foot bar just reaches across the supports. Here's a pic - not the clearest - when it was assembled.
> 
> View attachment 72062


Al get one man...that bench is good bro! Also, do you like to do rollplay in the bedroom?? :rolleye:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Al get one man...that bench is good bro! Also, do you like to do rollplay in the bedroom?? :rolleye:


LOL. That was a special pic for Ewen pmsl.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> LOL. That was a special pic for Ewen pmsl.


I understand..... :cowboy: ..... :rolleye:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice workout mate! I want to get my bench back up but have turned into a wuss after dropping 110 on my mush and don't have any body to spot me at the gym as they all listen to ipods and bicep curl :sad:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ay up Lee..alls looking good mate, nice workout again fella :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Wheres Lee and his updates !!!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Wheres Lee and his updates !!!!


x2

Hope alls good Lee!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

BigBarnBoy said:


> x2
> 
> Hope alls good Lee!


X3!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

X4! Hope you are good buddy, come back! No other cnut reads my journal :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope alls well Lee


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Leeeee where are you mate??? Hope everything alright


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

****ing hell if we loose lee like we did joe it will be a shame !!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Has Joe gone, shame if he has


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Lee will be back on at the weekend and update


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Alright Lee lad will catch up soon mate and see how you are progressing pal. Hope your well mate

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384112,-2.519485


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Alright Tass lad will catch up soon mate and see how you are progressing pal. Hope your well mate
> 
> ---
> 
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384112,-2.519485


Hey Joe

My new journal is here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161785-tassottis-fight-back-strength.html


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Lee..any news mate?

Or Tass...have you heard off him fella?

Hoping alls alright with him


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

He's disappeared !?!?

Fcuker !!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Been a while dudes. Just dropping by to say I'm still here...just had to take some time off the interweb and concentrate on finding a job. Thank f*ck I'm free from Facebook though :lol: . Anyway, thats me all set up for work in the security sector. Passed SIA exam, now applying for the security jobs, should get something real soon I hope. Sick of being f*cking skint like a poor c*nt. Hope yer all doing well, and this is me back. Sorry it took so long dudes, but you know how certain sites can have you sitting all day on them :lol:  . Talk and catch up with you all soon. take care

Lee :rockon:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good to see you back and well, mate, and congratulations on getting the work sorted. Wishing you all the best:thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good to see you back Lee. Best of luck getting a stabby job broseph


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see you back and good luck with the job hunting


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Good to have you back fella :thumbup1:

Well done on the SIA mate hope you get a job picked up soon 

And yes those sites do keep you busy all day...or did you mean this one?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice to hear your well mate, good luck on the job hunt, stay in touch .


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Good to hear from you fella, hope you get some work soon.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Leeeeeeeeeeee welcome back  happy job hunting hope something pops up for ya


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the welcome back lads :thumb: . So thats it, I have ended the no job situation, and now I will be working for G4S Events! How anyone can spend their whole life on the dole I have no idea man! lol. Okay, so as for training and updating what I'm doing - I'm going to wait a month before I updated on any iron I'm lifting because I'm coming back from an injury and don't think you want to hear about the light weights am pushing for now :lol: :ban:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Have some comeback reps, mate. And make sure you don't wander off again lol....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Have some comeback reps, mate. And make sure you don't wander off again lol....


Lol, thats very nice of you...and I'll be sure not wander of again unless I die! :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Great to have you back mate!

And well done for getting that job sorted pal onwards and upwards 

Light weights or not mate..keep in touch


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Great to have you back mate!
> 
> And well done for getting that job sorted pal onwards and upwards
> 
> Light weights or not mate..keep in touch


Thanks bro, good to be back man :thumb:

Aye dude, it's silly money for what is technically customer service and a possible stabbing :lol:

Thats me back on as usual, so I will keep in touch...did shoulders and bit of bi's yesterday...dropped to 45kg on shoulderpress and 20kg for hammer curls, not the best man


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Also, anyone catch RastleMania? What a good result for the rock and undertaker!! Or I am on my own with the greatest american soap?? :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

welcome back bro !! have some reps from me too !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> welcome back bro !! have some reps from me too !!!


Thanks bro...will rep you back when I'm allowed :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome back mate, great news on the job! Numbers don't matter as long as you are working the muscle 

I take it you get a vest as part of your PPE?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> lee you know north camp at all?
> 
> you fancy a gym session on the weekend with me at farnborough powerlifting gym it's awesome.
> 
> queens road.


Hi there

I saw that you mentioned a powerlifting gym in Farnborough. Could you please be more specific? I have been doing powerlifting for a couple of years and I am moving to Farnborough this autumn.

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Lee, lee, lee ,lee. Where the fcuk are you ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u went awol again ya cvnt  hope all's well mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Lee, lee, lee ,lee. Where the fcuk are you ?


Am here bro...as promised  . Just taking a wee peek at direct protein, bought some stuff of them and now am worried after reading some reviews on here. Hope the **** is good


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome back you slippery slut


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Welcome back you slippery slut


Thanks hunny. Now a got ma job sorted I can go on other sites, other than ****ing facebook and job sites, lol. That facebook sends me mental, lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I noticed


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Look at your avi and look at your latest pics. Massive progress bruvvvvver


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Look at your avi and look at your latest pics. Massive progress bruvvvvver


Ano man, just people toooo serious on there, makes me wanna **** in their face tbh. I'll post the new pics, av took em off FB mate. Give me a sec...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lost weight more I think dude...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bicep looks huuuuuuuge in last pic


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Bicep looks huuuuuuuge in last pic


haha, good angle and light there I recon brosive...dunno whats happening tbh, I feel like am just not getting as big as I thot I would be by now. It's ****ing depressing. I've knocked the stage **** back a couple of years now dude. Best thing to do until am happy with the progress...don't want to go up with just a ripped look, need big and ripped if ye know what i mean


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Lee. Looking good:thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Hi Lee. Looking good:thumbup1:


Hello there Ming. How you doin mate? Thanks man...trying to get there


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Hello there Ming. How you doin mate? Thanks man...trying to get there


Not bad. Struggling on, mate. It's all we can do....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Not bad. Struggling on, mate. It's all we can do....


Too true bro. Hows the training coming along?? I'll need to catch up on some journals here man


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Too true bro. Hows the training coming along?? I'll need to catch up on some journals here man


Going ok mate. I was back squatting and doing deads but pooped another disc in my back a few weeks ago. Not too badly though, and am getting back to normal fairly quickly. Tass even bullied me into posting a video of me training:whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey hey hey!

Looking well Lee, hope all is well  x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Going ok mate. I was back squatting and doing deads but pooped another disc in my back a few weeks ago. Not too badly though, and am getting back to normal fairly quickly. Tass even bullied me into posting a video of me training:whistling:


Fork sake dude, you need to be careful with that back lark, only spine ye got bud  . Haha, well if ye don't get posting that vid I may join him...get on it big man, we need something for the **** bank, and you all we got for now :wub:



R0BR0ID said:


> Hey hey hey!
> 
> Looking well Lee, hope all is well  x


lol, ROBROID is it now? Nice new avi dude. All is well, working now and training like a woman...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> lol, ROBROID is it now? Nice new avi dude. All is well, working now and training like a woman...


Ha, yeah - new profile, don't ask lol.

AVI is about 4 months old mate, but thanks!!

Glad your well Lee, missed you and your couch presses 

Still looking really well though mate and like tass said, Bi's are massive!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

hey Lee boy good to see you back, good to hear you have a job and those pics show good progress so some reps for you


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking good jock! good to cya back mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome back again mate, top work with the progress aswell, it's like a surprise photo update, 'Hi I'm back, oh and I just happen to be huge now'! I'm going to take up furniture lifting too now 

Glad to hear you're back in employment aswell!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Ha, yeah - new profile, don't ask lol.
> 
> AVI is about 4 months old mate, but thanks!!
> 
> ...


4months old?! Have I been away for that long? lol. I've stepped up in the world, got me some weights now  . It's a little progress i guess dude, but I think when I can afford it I will turn to the dark side...am no to keep on the ripped natural look tbh


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> hey Lee boy good to see you back, good to hear you have a job and those pics show good progress so some reps for you


Hello there sir! Back again man, thank fook av no got to look at anymore job sites, lol! Rep back dude 



JANIKvonD said:


> looking good jock! good to cya back mate


Good to be back, the banter on Facebook is sh*t!



GreedyBen said:


> Welcome back again mate, top work with the progress aswell, it's like a surprise photo update, 'Hi I'm back, oh and I just happen to be huge now'! I'm going to take up furniture lifting too now
> 
> Glad to hear you're back in employment aswell!


Lol, does look like that...I think i'm no to far off my avi though, but I get a sense that my Manorexi has kicked in and am just no seeing it and everyone else is. Thanks to the Tass man, am no more a caveman trainer, lol. A wee KPing job dude, but it's better than feck all


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Hello there sir! Back again man, thank fook av no got to look at anymore job sites, lol! Rep back dude
> 
> Good to be back, *the banter on Facebook is sh*t!*
> 
> Lol, does look like that...I think i'm no to far off my avi though, but I get a sense that my Manorexi has kicked in and am just no seeing it and everyone else is. Thanks to the Tass man, am no more a caveman trainer, lol. A wee KPing job dude, but it's better than feck all


what is this thing u speak of ?...... lol, facebook is where evil is born


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> what is this thing u speak of ?...... lol, facebook is where evil is born


Lol, well i can only agree, if only my family wasn't all over the place I wouldn't have it...the more time I spend on there the more insane I get...it's scares me actually


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Anyone know anything about pharmateq?? Got a feeling of 3years in the supp game and still being suckered into a con. I hope I'm wrong, I got i-weight gain sh*t and their test booster, hoping this isn't 60quid down the drain...DOH!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Anyone know anything about pharmateq?? Got a feeling of 3years in the supp game and still being suckered into a con. I hope I'm wrong, I got i-weight gain sh*t and their test booster, hoping this isn't 60quid down the drain...DOH!


Are you just waiting for a delivery mate?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Are you just waiting for a delivery mate?


I am indeed bro. I forking hate waiting for stuff!lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Are you just waiting for a delivery mate?


It's just arrived...lets hope the stuff does what it says on the tin and little bottle


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Great to see you back here mate. Hope all is going well.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Great to see you back here mate. Hope all is going well.


How you doin dude?! good to be back...maybe al get some of my sanity back being on here...maybe, lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Any remember Cybergenics ?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Any remember Cybergenics ?


Whats it with that company??


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Any remember Cybergenics ?


Yes..i was one of the many mugs.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi lee looking good mate and great news on the job.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

nogger said:


> Yes..i was one of the many mugs.





nogger said:


> Hi lee looking good mate and great news on the job.


Oh dear, i may also be one those mugs  . Thanks dude, it's just a wee KPing job, better than feck all tho


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

You're back! Looking huge man! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey bro, will come back in here now your back pmsl.. hows tricks


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What's KPing ?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

cub said:


> You're back! Looking huge man! :thumb:


I'm back on the rag and ovulating. HURRAY!! lol...thanks dude, getting the ripped look, so back to the bulk 



flinty90 said:


> Hey bro, will come back in here now your back pmsl.. hows tricks


Haha, what a d*ck...

Am cool bro, putting the stage idea forward a few years until am looking HUGE!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What's KPing ?


Just a kitchen porter dude...wouldnae a said until you asked, lol...jobs a job...or so I keep telling myself


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Just a kitchen porter dude...wouldnae a said until you asked, lol...jobs a job...or so I keep telling myself


Exactly. Cash is King.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Exactly. Cash is King.


That's true...moved here a f8cking year and not a bite anywhere...first interview and got it, am no turning down cash, lol. hard enough to get a job these days


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

OK lee so whats your new approach going to be mate obviously bulking up , how you going to do it etc ???


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> OK lee so whats your new approach going to be mate obviously bulking up , how you going to do it etc ???


Eating tonnes, lol. I haven't wrote out the plan yet mate, will probably have to get some ideas off here...I'm not exactly in a good financial place to be buying and eating us out of house and home, so it'll need to be cheap but decent food.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> OK lee so whats your new approach going to be mate obviously bulking up , how you going to do it etc ???


Eating all the left overs by the look of it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> It's just arrived...lets hope the stuff does what it says on the tin and little bottle


Keep us posted 

Test booster will just make you horny - get some real stuff pmsl!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Eating all the left overs by the look of it


Wish I could...getting to that age where the belly will flab at the thot of dirty food  lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Keep us posted
> 
> Test booster will just make you horny - get some real stuff pmsl!


I will let ye know by the end of the month bro.

I will, i will, fook sake...yer like a wumon...I need to find a decent price on the sh*t. But I know we can't talk about that stuff here...or has things changed yet? :ban:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Thursday Workout*

*
No pre-workout*, so felt every movement all to much. And died pretty fast in this workout.

*Ez-bar bicep curls* - 38kg 2sets 20 then 18reps

- 43kg 2sets 16reps

- 50kg 2sets 14 then 12 reps

*One-arm dumbbell rows* - 33kg 2sets 20reps then 18reps

- 43kg 4sets 16reps dropping to 10reps

*Hammer curls* - 23kg 5sets rep range of 10 - 6reps per arm (felt pretty fooked by now)

*SLDL* - 50kg 5sets rep range of 16reps and dropping to 13reps on the last set

*Standing dumbbell bicep curls* - 1set 23kg 8reps per arm

*Bent over rows* (wide grip) - 60kg 2sets 16reps then 10reps

Wasn't the best workout, felt pretty tired&#8230;but that could be due to starting this new job. Just need to get myself in a decent routine that doesn't leave me too forked.

Here's something I wrote while training&#8230;was thinking about all the doubt you can put in your head when it comes to success and training&#8230;and they negative sh*t people can say to you on that road&#8230;don't let these a*sholes in your head and never doubt your own capability to succeed...

Where are you?

You have allowed...people to crawl up inside your head

and now you're banging on the windows to your soul...

watching,

instead of participating in your own life,

crying out to be heard once again,

to be recognized,

not a stain of your former self...

but the heart beating,

bleeding,

never corroding original self...

sick!

of the doormat used mind,

probed by the ever vengeful people

who surround you as they break you down,

strip you naked,

and reassemble your ****ing torn corpse and mind...

and as you sit,

alone,

wondering what plagued your now shattered vessel...

those ****ing cockroaches left that virus of themselves,

seeping through into your mind,

the struggle,

the cries to your God,

your failure,

doubt

and unquestioned sureness is but a puddle of darkness that grows, infects and feeds of your rage and sadness till the blackness is all you can see, as the apologies weep through your skin to caress the face of the people you love.....

You suspend a light above to shine down upon you in your prison as a sign of hope...that one day you may see and find yourself through the laughing, taunting vast darkness that surrounds you................


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

strong lad! good workout buddy.

as for the last bit......


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> strong lad! good workout buddy.
> 
> as for the last bit......


I was hitting the lighter weights for a while, so this is my first heavy sets for good bit bro.

Haha, the last bit...well I write in my spare time, so thought i would share some words of encouragement


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I was hitting the lighter weights for a while, so this is my first heavy sets for good bit bro.
> 
> Haha, the last bit...well I write in my spare time, so thought i would share some *words of encouragement*


ahh there was some of them in there? lol. i acctually got really deep into it mate...very dark, obv had some sh!t go on in the past?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Pink Fluffy Bunny Rabbits - Nice thoughts, nice thoughts


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> I will let ye know by the end of the month bro.
> 
> I will, i will, fook sake...yer like a wumon...I need to find a decent price on the sh*t. But I know we can't talk about that stuff here...or has things changed yet? :ban:


Hehehe, me and flinty nagged Ginger Ben for ages and look at him now 

Yeah no discussion young man, that's naughty :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh there was some of them in there? lol. i acctually got really deep into it mate...very dark, obv had some sh!t go on in the past?


lol, yes, there was a few  . over 10years of drug, drink and self abuse (not just masterbation, lol) dude...only until i started training things changed 



Tassotti said:


> Pink Fluffy Bunny Rabbits - Nice thoughts, nice thoughts


I keep those thots for sleepy times bro 



R0BR0ID said:


> Hehehe, me and flinty nagged Ginger Ben for ages and look at him now
> 
> Yeah no discussion young man, that's naughty :lol:


lol, ye bullying bastards! It's for the best really...canny hack this natural look :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> lol, ye bullying bastards! It's for the best really...canny hack this natural look :cursing:


Lol - True! 

Most people get there eventually, just plan it and research 

Naturally your in bloody good shape mate and you can see you have amazing genetics!! AAS would just turn your skin green and you'd be a monster


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol - True!
> 
> Most people get there eventually, just plan it and research
> 
> Naturally your in bloody good shape mate and you can see you have amazing genetics!! AAS would just turn your skin green and you'd be a monster


Just getting an idea sorted for first cycle the now. Thanks man, it's getting there, but qrowth has slowed down to almost a halt, now am just looking ripped...booooo, lol.

That's the idea...I need the monster look...not the prancing fairy look (I do that look all to well)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Just getting an idea sorted for first cycle the now. Thanks man, it's getting there, but qrowth has slowed down to almost a halt, now am just looking ripped...booooo, lol.
> 
> That's the idea...I need the monster look...not the prancing fairy look (I do that look all to well)


Lol, being ripped is a good look! You aint skinny mate!

I pull off the fairy look rather than the monster one pmsl


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Friday workout*

No delivery of pre-workout&#8230;once again training with what this body has to offer.

*Ez-bar tricep extensions* (standing) - 40kg 2sets 16reps then 20reps

- 45kg 2sets 13reps then 14reps

- 50kg 2sets 8reps each (last one extremely forced)

*Dumbell front raises* - 15.5kg 2sets 10reps per shoulder then 11reps per shoulder

- 18kg 3sets 9 then 8 the 6 reps per shoulder.

*Dumbell tricep extensions* (standing) - 14kg 2sets 8reps per arm each time

- 11kg 2sets 15reps per arm then 13reps per arm

*Barbell shoulder press* (standing) - 45kg 2sets 15 the 14reps

- 55kg 2sets 8reps (felt uncomfortable) then 6reps (I think I did at this point)

Rest was kept to a minute or two minutes between sets where I did sit-ups declined on a bench 30-40reps each time. And some awesome Machine Head for this workout...

Now to rest and eat....Meanwhile in Australia...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> *Friday workout*
> 
> No delivery of pre-workout&#8230;once again training with what this body has to offer.
> 
> ...


Nice session mate! Very strong still 

I'd do her on the right


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> *Friday workout*
> 
> No delivery of pre-workout&#8230;once again training with what this body has to offer.
> 
> ...


good sesh mate..........now where's my straw?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Careful with the shoulders mate, if it's uncomfortable then you should probably not be doing it, loads of people on here with shoulder probs...

No pre workout? Save your money and have a pepsi max and a banana!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Why is the pre workout so important Lee? I've never used one. Tried a couple and didn't get a thing from them tbh. I must have a funny system as I don't drink coffee or anything to build up any resistance.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice session mate! Very strong still
> 
> I'd do her on the right


It wasn't to bad bro...not as long as my last routines, but gets the job done and no more hairy bushed nuns and breaks that last over 5minutes, lol

I think you would do all three even if they were taking a wee pee pee on ya :scared: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> good sesh mate..........now where's my straw?


We can share a straw..i don't mind 



GreedyBen said:


> Careful with the shoulders mate, if it's uncomfortable then you should probably not be doing it, loads of people on here with shoulder probs...
> 
> No pre workout? Save your money and have a pepsi max and a banana!


Yeah, my right shoulder is a little dodgy...I gotta be careful on the full extension of the shoulder press, which means my last few reps ma be half reps. I like pre-workouts, good focus and am wakes me up for a good session. Kids kill me :lol:



Mingster said:


> Why is the pre workout so important Lee? I've never used one. Tried a couple and didn't get a thing from them tbh. I must have a funny system as I don't drink coffee or anything to build up any resistance.


It's a good wake up thing bro, always up early and now that am working (long hours in the kitchen) it helps me get the job done. Coffee is crap. It'll be your viking warrior system, your just a damn machine!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Saturday and Sunday workout*

Saturday I only done some chest alone as I couldn't do triceps and I'm certainly not doing biceps with chest. Just a quick one due to running oot for work.

*Flys* - 23kg 5sets 8reps 3x10reps and 8reps

- 18.5kg 14reps then 11reps

Sunday workout went well, haven't done deadlifts in a while&#8230;.a long while&#8230;so struggled abit, but done not to bad.

*Bent over barbell rows* - 68kg 2sets 20reps then 16reps

- 78kg 2sets 11reps then 12reps

- 85.5kg 2sets 7reps then 8reps

*Ez-bar bicep curls* - 40kg 2sets 20reps then 18reps

- 50kg 2sets 13reps and then a forced 13reps again

- 55kg 2sets 8reps and then 6reps

*Deadlifts* - 70kg 2sets 17reps and 14reps

- 101kg (all I can fit on the bar) 3sets 9reps, 8reps and 7reps

*Hammer curls* - 24kg 2sets 9reps each arm then 10reps each arm

- 18.5kg 2sets 13reps each arm then 10reps each arm

*Here's a big sexy ass for you all to gaze your eyes upon...*


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice couple of sessions mate!!

I get the pre-workout need, you know I do lol!

Need to get one soon, what have you ordered this time??

Nice pic lol check her delts (black bird) to the right of fatties bum


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice couple of sessions mate!!
> 
> I get the pre-workout need, you know I do lol!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, just need to get this sh*t sorted, problem with kitchens is the forking stupid shift pattern...

Am getting Rage from Matrix Nutrition again...It's not bad stuff bro, liked jack3d, but a little stronger i recon...better focus

They are all way out of our league dude :2guns:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Thanks mate, just need to get this sh*t sorted, problem with kitchens is the forking stupid shift pattern...
> 
> Am getting Rage from Matrix Nutrition again...It's not bad stuff bro, liked jack3d, but a little stronger i recon...better focus
> 
> They are all way out of our league dude :2guns:


Hopefully you'll get sorted 

May give that a whirl, where did you get it from mate??


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Hopefully you'll get sorted
> 
> May give that a whirl, where did you get it from mate??


I get off e-bay dude, 18quid something, about 21quid with pp. It's surprising good mate :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> I get off e-bay dude, 18quid something, about 21quid with pp. It's surprising good mate :thumb:


I'll have a look-see 

Think I'm going to have a bash at my own pre workout tbh. I'm sure you'd be up to sample it


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> I'll have a look-see
> 
> Think I'm going to have a bash at my own pre workout tbh. I'm sure you'd be up to sample it


Nice man, I will definatly try that...worth a shout or death :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What do pre workouts do exactly?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning lover. have urself a good w.e? x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning lover. have urself a good w.e? x


U never call me lover either  or say morning on my journal


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Nice man, I will definatly try that...worth a shout or death :lol:


I'll top myself first 

Probably get the bits together end of the month when I'm in the new house 

Cba to pack away powder to chuck in a van lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> U never call me lover either  or say morning on my journal


check ur journal sexy erse x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> What do pre workouts do exactly?


Depends really, loads of different pre workouts out there.

Some are focussed on a Massive BUZZ, but they usually give a horrible crash effect!

Some are more towards Pump - my favourite 

Its just finding one that give you, foucs, buzz and pump really, well for me anyway 

I'm going to make my own, dead easy!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Depends really, loads of different pre workouts out there.
> 
> Some are focussed on a Massive BUZZ, but they usually give a horrible crash effect!
> 
> ...


So is it drugs? I've never, well obviously, taken one... Is it worth it? I get the odd day where I feel like I'm dragging my tired ass round the gym which can't be great...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> So is it drugs? I've never, well obviously, taken one... Is it worth it? I get the odd day where I feel like I'm dragging my tired ass round the gym which can't be great...


No its not, stuff like Clen and Epherdrine are the 'drugs' in buzz/pre workout meds.

Pre workouts are readily available to buy over the counter, check the sponsor sites and you'll see they all have pre workout supps from £20 upwards 

They defo work, but you body becomes tolerant to them if you use them every session, so best to use as an when needed or 2 weeks on/off or whatever suits best


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> No its not, stuff like Clen and Epherdrine are the 'drugs' in buzz/pre workout meds.
> 
> Pre workouts are readily available to buy over the counter, check the sponsor sites and you'll see they all have pre workout supps from £20 upwards
> 
> They defo work, but you body becomes tolerant to them if you use them every session, so best to use as an when needed or 2 weeks on/off or whatever suits best


Ok thanks robroid


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok thanks robroid


No problem kaywoodham


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> What do pre workouts do exactly?


For me, it's just focus. Don't really get a pump of them anymore, but the energy is good. Try some and feel the tingles 



JANIKvonD said:


> morning lover. have urself a good w.e? x


Afternoon hunny. I worked the whole weekend dude, lol. The place flooded and we got away, so that was the highlight. What about yourself.......sweet cheeks?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> What do pre workouts do exactly?





R0BR0ID said:


> I'll top myself first
> 
> Probably get the bits together end of the month when I'm in the new house
> 
> Cba to pack away powder to chuck in a van lol


 :lol: As long as I tingle and don't spontaniously explode then all's good. Let me know when ye make this stuff bro, make a thread on how you made it also


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hey leester hows tricks ya gret fcukin sex god !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> hey leester hows tricks ya gret fcukin sex god !!!


You certainly know how to charm a lady :wub: . Am sound bro, just oota work, time to train ma baws off! Good to hear your getting the weight loss on good dude...not to worry you still a cuddly teddy to me  :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Afternoon hunny. I worked the whole weekend dude, lol. The place flooded and we got away, so that was the highlight. What about yourself.......sweet cheeks?


aww sh!temare mate. i worked half day sat then done the garden wi the divas lol. out for breaky and pics on sunday...vegged the rest of it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> :lol: As long as I tingle and don't spontaniously explode then all's good. Let me know when ye make this stuff bro, make a thread on how you made it also


I shall do young man, providing its good to go lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> aww sh!temare mate. i worked half day sat then done the garden wi the divas lol. out for breaky and pics on sunday...vegged the rest of it


Fook it man, still get paid for the lazy hours, lol. Your such a forking lady of leisure! :rolleye:



R0BR0ID said:


> I shall do young man, providing its good to go lol


Sound man, looking forward to your concoction sir!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Monday workout*

Got Rage today!! HURRAY!! Now I feel sick after my workout, had to cut it short, but I feel good (except the pukey thing) and was a decent workout. Went heavier and decided to try some Arnie Shoulder Press. Quite liked them and will do more often&#8230;never got my 2nd lot of triceps done, but still happy with this over all.

*Dumbell front raises* - 18.5kg 3sets 2x12reps each side and 10reps each side

- 20.5kg 3sets 2x8reps each side and 6reps each side

*Ez-bar tricep extensions* (standing) - 45kg 2sets 16reps then 18reps

- 55kg 2sets 10reps then 9reps

*Arnie Press* - 16kg 3sets 10reps 14reps and 12reps (just getting used to the technique)

- 18.5kg 2sets 10reps and 8reps

Oh look!...a doggy smiling!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats the only thing with most pre workouts, once you get used to them you need more scoops to get the full effect, sick and dizzy is not good! Has Rage got 1,3DMA in it? Aka geranium extract/oil? Nasty stuff if you respond to it!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Thats the only thing with most pre workouts, once you get used to them you need more scoops to get the full effect, sick and dizzy is not good! Has Rage got 1,3DMA in it? Aka geranium extract/oil? Nasty stuff if you respond to it!


It does have that in it dude, it claims to be the original Jack3d formula. On the subject of Jack3d, is that banned now, e-bay is selling it anymore. Yeah, 2scoops is enough of this stuff, thats all i took through the last tub...itchy eyes!!! :wacko:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I've hot **** rage Makes me feel sick


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> It does have that in it dude, it claims to be the original Jack3d formula. On the subject of Jack3d, is that banned now, e-bay is selling it anymore. Yeah, 2scoops is enough of this stuff, thats all i took through the last tub...itchy eyes!!! :wacko:


It got banned by the fda in the US I think. Very strong stuff at correct doses, theres a few threads on here about it. A couple of US marines died after taking it before a long run I think! I've had a few pre w/o's with it in and it was pretty potent although did affect my sleep unless I trained early afternoon!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I've hot **** rage Makes me feel sick


I bought that **** over a year ago and never again. Was going back to work and puking out the back and feeling terrible. Binned that crap, couldn't even concentrate on the workout, more concentrating on holding the sick down :lol: . However, saying that...i know alot people who swear by it. I just thot it it was a terrible product, only my opinion though.



GreedyBen said:


> It got banned by the fda in the US I think. Very strong stuff at correct doses, theres a few threads on here about it. A couple of US marines died after taking it before a long run I think! I've had a few pre w/o's with it in and it was pretty potent although did affect my sleep unless I trained early afternoon!


I never knew that, although was there any health issues before with those guys? This Rage **** is okay, after a few hours on workout, i feel pretty tired and ready for a good sleep. I use it if I'm starting early and coffee just won't do :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I bought that **** over a year ago and never again. Was going back to work and puking out the back and feeling terrible. Binned that crap, couldn't even concentrate on the workout, more concentrating on holding the sick down :lol: . However, saying that...i know alot people who swear by it. I just thot it it was a terrible product, only my opinion though.
> 
> I never knew that, although was there any health issues before with those guys? This Rage **** is okay, after a few hours on workout, i feel pretty tired and ready for a good sleep. I use it if I'm starting early and coffee just won't do :lol:


I don't know if they had any previous health issues, probably more of a statistical thing, imagine how many servicemen there are in the US!

I had some Preform by Chapparal labs and it was lethal, 5g serving aswell! You can get most of the ingredients in bulk and make your own as Robroid said he's doing. I can't get up before work to train starting at 4am some days and all those stims 5hrs before bed is not fun! 10g taurine, 1g vit c, pepsi max and a banana does the trick for me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u lads find a pre supp makes much of a difference?....never tried one myself.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

oh and morning babe x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u lads find a pre supp makes much of a difference?....never tried one myself.


They don't make sense to me. It's like doing speed. You get all rushy. I don't understand how that relates to lifting heavy sh1t !?!?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

never done pre workout b0llocks, and the lads that have done it and trained with me all say they feel sh1tty and sick so cant see the point, its not as if they are lifting any more or any better with it than they seem to do without it tbf ...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i know lads that use no-xplode and J3d but train at night and say they cant sleep afterwards lol? fuk tht


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

actually i used to use ECA pre workout when dieting for a kick up the erse so im full o it lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

a few lads in our gym use some pro napalm stuff think its CNP ?? supposed to be like speed in a bottle ...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I don't know if they had any previous health issues, probably more of a statistical thing, imagine how many servicemen there are in the US!
> 
> I had some Preform by Chapparal labs and it was lethal, 5g serving aswell! You can get most of the ingredients in bulk and make your own as Robroid said he's doing. I can't get up before work to train starting at 4am some days and all those stims 5hrs before bed is not fun! 10g taurine, 1g vit c, pepsi max and a banana does the trick for me


I see alot of people giving the ol home-made pre-workout a go on here. Hope he cracks out a good one :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u lads find a pre supp makes much of a difference?....never tried one myself.


I do mate, kitchen work pumps ye all day...I need the awakeness and focus. Try some for Pulse from MP, it's not bad or intense and will give ye an idea of the stronger ones, good place to start with pre-workouts.

And morning to you too shnookums x



JANIKvonD said:


> oh and morning babe x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I like to use PCP. Blows anything else clean out the water


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

think id rather just take speed tbh


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> They don't make sense to me. It's like doing speed. You get all rushy. I don't understand how that relates to lifting heavy sh1t !?!?


I guess it is like that abit, but it helps me get a good few more reps in, especially on days I can't be forked, but this sh*t just aint a choice :lol:



flinty90 said:


> never done pre workout b0llocks, and the lads that have done it and trained with me all say they feel sh1tty and sick so cant see the point, its not as if they are lifting any more or any better with it than they seem to do without it tbf ...


They could be over doing it mate. One or two scoops is enough, people tend to think they are becoming tolerant, but thats only cause their uping the dose. Keep it low and have time off and you'll get the good workouts with it. I felt sick yesterday only because I had a week off the sh*t and hit back with a heaped to scooper, shoulda just took one...took this morning and forgot this is my day of training :lol:



flinty90 said:


> a few lads in our gym use some pro napalm stuff think its CNP ?? supposed to be like speed in a bottle ...


There is plenty out there dude, but I only like Jack3d and Rage, it's not as intense as crap like **** Rage etc


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I like to use PCP. Blows anything else clean out the water


exactly! :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I like to use PCP. Blows anything else clean out the water


 :lol: :lol: most probably dude!



JANIKvonD said:


> think id rather just take speed tbh


If ye can handle the serious come down...I mind way back in the day I got hooked on speed and my come down entailed shouting at my curtains to stop staring at me... :lol: scary horrible sh*t!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm on my mob mate so can't board message ya  just so your not sitting staring into the screen all night for a reply  yupta tonight? Xx


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm on my mob mate so can't board message ya  just so your not sitting staring into the screen all night for a reply  yupta tonight? Xx


Oh look who decided to show their face at this time!! Your tea's in the oven!  . Just finished a good chest session bro, writing it up now, then it's time to chill or tickle or scare the kids till they p*ss theirselves, which one I haven't decided yet :lol: . Chuptae the night yersel mate?? (except sitting there on yer phone waiting for me to reply  ). Jeez, shucks :wub:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Wednesday workout*

Only done chest today, with full intentions of legs tomorrow  . Kept between the 1-2 min break between sets. Failure was imminent and all of a sudden! Feel good though, bit of click in the right shoulder during flys, but not sore, just annoying having to hear it. 2 scoops Rage and a wee half extra due to sitting for an hour twiddling my thumbs for the heck of it. *Everything done to failure*

*Incline flys* - 18.5kg 3sets 13reps, 15reps and 12reps

- 24kg 2sets 10reps and 7reps

*Flat Flys* - 24kg 3sets 12reps, 14reps and 10reps

- 29kg 2sets 5reps and 4reps (was abit to heavy, but will work on this)

*Dumbell chest press* - 29kg 2sets 6reps and 5reps

- 24kg 4sets 11reps, 10reps, 9reps and 10reps

- 18.5kg 2sets 12reps and 10reps

And some of these also... 

 ...who am I forking kidding...mines fell off years ago...I actually quite like my vagina :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Flyes kill my cuffs/inner shoulder so I don't go too deep with them, try decline flyes, been doing these to take the strain off my delts and really like them!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Flyes kill my cuffs/inner shoulder so I don't go too deep with them, try decline flyes, been doing these to take the strain off my delts and really like them!


I will give them a go next time I do chest bro, as long as it stops that damn clicking, very off putting :cursing:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I will give them a go next time I do chest bro, as long as it stops that damn clicking, very off putting :cursing:


Clicking? Sounds like you'd do well to look up some rotator cuff exercises mate? No pain/discomfort in the shoulders when pressing?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Clicking? Sounds like you'd do well to look up some rotator cuff exercises mate? No pain/discomfort in the shoulders when pressing?


Na, no pain bro, just clicking...no discomfort either, just an annoying clicking, lol.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Na, no pain bro, just clicking...no discomfort either, just an annoying clicking, lol.


Do you warm up much before mate?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a pic also...For some reason this is the only one I can upload....anyone else having problems with uploading pics??


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Do you warm up much before mate?


Not extensively bro...just alittle stretching, I usually do a light set for two to warm up...maybe that was the problem this time, i didn't do that


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I get the horrible clicking too  I do stretches with resistance bands that help plus instead of face pulls that I couldn't handle with the clicking done chest pulls instead then each session gradually moved it up a tiny bit til it was face pulls again, still getting the clicking but not as bad, getting better. I hate it, goes through me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Oh look who decided to show their face at this time!! Your tea's in the oven!  . Just finished a good chest session bro, writing it up now, then it's time to chill or tickle or scare the kids till they p*ss theirselves, which one I haven't decided yet :lol: . Chuptae the night yersel mate?? (except sitting there on yer phone waiting for me to reply  ). Jeez, shucks :wub:


Aww sh!temare...what did I miss? I had a cheeky back sesh after work then hospital to see the mrs's mither. Home n vegged...just about to dip my wick after she puts the wee man to bed


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I get the horrible clicking too  I do stretches with resistance bands that help plus instead of face pulls that I couldn't handle with the clicking done chest pulls instead then each session gradually moved it up a tiny bit til it was face pulls again, still getting the clicking but not as bad, getting better. I hate it, goes through me


I know what you mean Kay, it's really forking annoying...if I could get away with sticking a pen in my ear and bursting my ear drum just to not hear that noise...i would :death: :lol: .


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Aww sh!temare...what did I miss? I had a cheeky back sesh after work then hospital to see the mrs's mither. Home n vegged...just about to dip my wick after she puts the wee man to bed


lol, fork sake your quite an assuming man :lol: If you get it tonight then I f*cking well better get it tonight!! :sneaky2:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I got fukall mate!! Not happy, b!tch is snoring her head off PMSL ahwell fly ham shank it is x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I got fukall mate!! Not happy, b!tch is snoring her head off PMSL ahwell fly ham shank it is x


Ahahahaha!! :lol: Well, i'm still in for a chance...I'll post a vid for you to have a lamb shank too, HURRAY!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Aye we'll see ya cvnt lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Aye we'll see ya cvnt lol


That's it...got the nod, the wink...hawd it...okay now I got the leg rub...getting somewhere...crap, she just wants to pluck my eyebrows  :rolleye:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I got fukall mate!! Not happy, b!tch is snoring her head off PMSL ahwell fly ham shank it is x


Are u that bad? Mwahahahahahahahaaaa


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

got it this morning so all's well


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Are u that bad? Mwahahahahahahahaaaa


 :blowme:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> got it this morning so all's well


Lucky f*cker!! Mine ran out this morning to get her nails done  . Good morning boo boo kitty f*ck


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning squelchy erse :beer:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning squelchy erse :beer:


Too early to be up for a forking day off, but lets get this training done!!  . Chuptae the day big baws :cowboy: < it's getting very brokeback in here :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Too early to be up for a forking day off, but lets get this training done!!  . Chuptae the day big baws :cowboy: < it's getting very brokeback in here :lol:


working like a pak......*cough* mad man! gym tonight for some shoulders traps and tri's. hows tha day aff


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> working like a pak......*cough* mad man! gym tonight for some shoulders traps and tri's. hows tha day aff


Oh friggen holy spunk monkeys, we nearly had a boo boo there :lol: Nice man, i done shoulder a few days ago and there still forking sore!! Not to bad bro, just sitting in the house, ready to start workout...but not finding much motivation to do so :ban: . Was considering legs, but doing a serious cardio session on saturday morning, so I don't want to hinder that by destroying legs...is that excuse good enough?? :innocent: :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Oh friggen holy spunk monkeys, we nearly had a boo boo there :lol: Nice man, i done shoulder a few days ago and there still forking sore!! Not to bad bro, just sitting in the house, ready to start workout...but not finding much motivation to do so :ban: . Was considering legs, but doing a serious cardio session on saturday morning, so I don't want to hinder that by destroying legs...is that excuse good enough?? :innocent: :lol:


Nope


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bastard! Fair play, lol...now I feel like a skinny cAnt :double ****: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Thursday workout*

Was feeling not quite up for it today, but I guess this sh*t just isn't a choice! Good session all the same, but I may have went over my 1-2mins break between sets, probably more like 2-3mins.

I was going to do legs&#8230;however, got a phone this morning from a friend asking if I wanted to do a serious cardio session Saturday morning and I have utilised that excuse not to do legs  . Probably a good idea anyway as my legs really get forked for a good few days after and I can barely walk and this cardio needs done. I am going to hit legs twice a week starting from next week. New routine -

*Monday - shoulder and triceps, abs (morning jog)*

*
Tuesday - legs*

*
Wednesday - back and biceps, abs*

*
Thursday - legs or day off*

*
Friday - chest and triceps, abs*

*
Saturday - Cardio (not your ordinary jogging lark)*

*
Sunday - rest with possible abs*

Depending on my shifts workout and rest day may change, but this is the idea. I will be doing the usual 4 different exercises with around 4 to 6sets, but will doing different things each time as not to be doing the same thing over and over again.

*Back and biceps*

*Dumbell bicep curls* - 18.5kg 3sets 13reps, 2x11reps on each side

- 20.5kg 2sets 9reps each side

- 24kg 3sets 2x7reps then 6reps each side

*SLDL* - 60kg 3sets 12reps, 11reps and 12reps again (need god damned chalk!!)

- 78kg 2sets 7reps and 9reps

- 83kg 2sets 8reps and 9reps

*Hammer curls* - 20.5kg 3sets 13reps, 10reps and 11reps each side

- 24kg 2sets 9reps and 7reps each side

*BB bent over rows* (wide grip) - 65kg 2sets 2x12reps

- 78kg 2sets 2x8reps

Enjoyed some Pantera and Motorhead with this workout


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I saw Motorhead 5 times in 7 nights on the Bomber tour in 1979.

Preston Guildhall, Manchester Apollo, Lancaster Great Hall, Newcastle City Hall and Glasgow Apollo if I recall correctly

Oh, and nice workout Lee I was getting all nostalgic there for a minute....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I saw Motorhead 5 times in 7 nights on the Bomber tour in 1979.
> 
> Preston Guildhall, Manchester Apollo, Lancaster Great Hall, Newcastle City Hall and Glasgow Apollo if I recall correctly
> 
> Oh, and nice workout Lee I was getting all nostalgic there for a minute....


That's pretty impressive Ming!! Love this band, quite into my old metal, was happy enough to see ACDC before they died  .


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I saw Motörhead in mcdonalds once.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

New routine looks good mate! 2 x leg days? Brave man!

Good workout too 

I'd love to listen to some decent music in the gym but I can't get along with wearing headphones


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

plenty ab work there mate lol, i REALLY need to start working mine


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I saw Motörhead in mcdonalds once.


 :lol: I assume they were eating a big tastey?? 



GreedyBen said:


> New routine looks good mate! 2 x leg days? Brave man!
> 
> Good workout too
> 
> I'd love to listen to some decent music in the gym but I can't get along with wearing headphones


I know bro, but i have to start hitting these legs again, it's pratically neglect at this point  . Thats why i train at home dude, freedom to do whatever ye want and not wait etc.



JANIKvonD said:


> plenty ab work there mate lol, i REALLY need to start working mine


Lol, need it bro, as long as it's noticable I'm quiet happy  Going an early morning cardio session tomorrow, absolutley sh*tting masel with anticipation :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

good workout lee, that volume would kill me, but fair play your going well and strong, looking huge in your avi!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Can't say I asked what they ordered lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Can't say I asked what they ordered lol


have your mouth full?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning sunshine, times this dreaded cardio sesh kick off then?...whats the plan x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> good workout lee, that volume would kill me, but fair play your going well and strong, looking huge in your avi!


Thanks dude, aye it's quite hard going, try to fit it all in an hour or under 



JANIKvonD said:


> morning sunshine, times this dreaded cardio sesh kick off then?...whats the plan x


Evening sir, I crapped it dude :lol: . I've just been to busy with work and seeing the others boys over the weekend to do anything bro. Btw, why, who, what and how did this site just change overnight!!? :2guns:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Changes every fukin week mate lol, I just keep my head in my journal and dish out the odd bit of abuse haha. Who's rattled your cage bro lol? X


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Changes every fukin week mate lol, I just keep my head in my journal and dish out the odd bit of abuse haha. Who's rattled your cage bro lol? X


 :lol: I think al do the same bro...getting to old for change :sneaky2: :lol: . Tell ye something mate, I hate kitchen work, these hours don't suit the more important active lifestyle I like to do...How you doin this evening young lady


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Aye I don't envy ya mate...it's no like gordons F word in there and cvnts are shouting at ya is it lol? It's a job tho!

I'm watching the Olympic closing ceremony babes, what u wearing? X


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Aye I don't envy ya mate...it's no like gordons F word in there and cvnts are shouting at ya is it lol? It's a job tho!
> 
> I'm watching the Olympic closing ceremony babes, what u wearing? X


Lol, na bro...everyone is really sound and I go for a break whenever i need one and the feed me which is awesome...had egg and salmon with toast this morning and cabonara later on :thumb: Forking great, lol!! Just the shifts are mental, am working 9am to finish imora, thats around 10.30 - 11pm. Not getting the training done since last time and not getting much time on here either. Need to get the android app for this site sorted, no idea how to do that :cursing: :lol: . The missus watched that last night, she said she drew the line when take that came on :lol: :lol: . I was pretty much half naked sir, al send ye pics one day :wub:  x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Tuesday workout*

*FINALLY!**! THE LEE HAS COME BACK TO WRESTLEMANIA*!! 

Well, not quite that stage, but finally got a workout done on my split&#8230;5 days and it feels good to get the body training again. These damn shifts make it quite hard to get fit a workout in, even the pre-workouts isn't working :cursing:

The weight was lower than last time, just to break me back in. Minute or less rest and fitted some abs inbetween sets&#8230;

*Shoulders and biceps*

*Dumbell front raises* - 16kg - 4sets 2x13reps each side, 11reps and 12reps each side

- 18.5kg 3sets 10reps, 8reps and 9reps each side

*Dumbell bicep curls* - 18.5kg 3sets 3x10reps, 7reps and 6reps each side

*Standing Arnie press* - 18.5kg 3sets 3x7reps

*Barbell bicep curls* - 45kg 3sets 3x12reps

*&#8230;and back to work I go&#8230;BOOOOOO&#8230;some music for you all to enjoy...Mudvayne..*


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> *Tuesday workout*
> 
> *FINALLY!**! THE LEE HAS COME BACK TO WRESTLEMANIA*!!
> 
> ...


Nice little session there mate 

Android app, use tapatalk


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good wee sesh mate, how long do u have in the gym?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice little session there mate
> 
> Android app, use tapatalk


tapatalk you say? I'll get that sorted bro :thumb:



JANIKvonD said:


> good wee sesh mate, how long do u have in the gym?


I just train at home dude, finished this workout under an hour, back to work at 6 for just over 4 hours more, kitchen shifts are terrible for us sort of lads :2guns:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> tapatalk you say? I'll get that sorted bro :thumb:
> 
> I just train at home dude, finished this workout under an hour, back to work at 6 for just over 4 hours more, kitchen shifts are terrible for us sort of lads :2guns:


Good on ya for doing what you can,when you can bro. Takes some doing grafting them hours and still pushing yourself to train


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

aww man id love a decent home gym


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Lee, good to see you back in the game. Keep it up mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Good on ya for doing what you can,when you can bro. Takes some doing grafting them hours and still pushing yourself to train


Tell me about it man, if it's not the hours taking up my full day, it's the forking lack of sleep. Well...day of to day, HURRAY!!  ...It's best not to make training a choice or we won't be where we are right now, but the 5days off may do good for the resting and repair :thumb:



JANIKvonD said:


> aww man id love a decent home gym


So would I dude!! :lol: I don't have a proper bench (ab king pro bench), no squat rack...just me and my chairs for a bench, the iron, bars etc...enough to get the job done. I only upgraded a little bit for the couch press  . How you doin today hunny?



irishdude said:


> Lee, good to see you back in the game. Keep it up mate


HURRAY!!!  :thumb: I now have a full day of training!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Tell me about it man, if it's not the hours taking up my full day, it's the forking lack of sleep. Well...day of to day, HURRAY!!  ...It's best not to make training a choice or we won't be where we are right now, but the 5days off may do good for the resting and repair :thumb:
> 
> *
> So would I dude!! * :lol: * I don't have a proper bench (ab king pro bench), no squat rack...just me and my chairs for a bench, the iron, bars etc...enough to get the job done. I only upgraded a little bit for the couch press *  * . How you doin today hunny? *
> ...


fuk atleast ur getting involved mate.

im pretty fukin good brother....just sitting on my **** pretending to be busy  u got another hectic day ahead?......how far away are u from townmill road G31 3AR mate?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk atleast ur getting involved mate.
> 
> im pretty fukin good brother....just sitting on my **** pretending to be busy  u got another hectic day ahead?......how far away are u from townmill road G31 3AR mate?


Well that's true bro 

Lol, where ye at man, work? No, a nice wee quiet day, the missus went out and took the kid so got a nice long lie, well about half 10, longest lie I've had in ages!! Am about a 16 minute drive from that location according to googelmaps


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lee you still natty mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Breda said:


> Lee you still natty mate?


yes. neg him


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Well that's true bro
> 
> Lol, where ye at man, work? No, a nice wee quiet day, the missus went out and took the kid so got a nice long lie, well about half 10, longest lie I've had in ages!! Am about a 16 minute drive from that location according to googelmaps


nice! i love when she takes the kids out early and leaves me to [email protected] at my leasure  yeh in work man....speaking of which would u like me to ask if any vacancies at the address provided (JCB) might have sumin with slight better hours x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yes. neg him


Thats me out of this journal the... When he decides to man up len me know Jan


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Breda said:


> Lee you still natty mate?


Yes, I still am dude  ...don't fecking neg me...he's a bad influence...!! :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> nice! i love when she takes the kids out early and leaves me to [email protected] at my leasure  yeh in work man....speaking of which would u like me to ask if any vacancies at the address provided (JCB) might have sumin with slight better hours x


 :lol: [email protected] at your leisure...not at this moment surely?? :blink:

Is that construction dude??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Yes, I still am dude  ...don't fecking neg me...he's a bad influence...!! :lol:


I wont neg you mate you're dead to me :lol:

Hope you're doin well and good to see you knockin about again


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Breda said:


> I wont neg you mate you're dead to me :lol:
> 
> Hope you're doin well and good to see you knockin about again


Well, you'll be happy to know I may raise from that said coffin or watery or stonny death you putting me in  I'm going to be doing a recommended sus, deca and dbol cycle, running it low 12weeks, although 8weeks was suggested, but I think not.

I know dude, as soon as stress hits me I'm off like a rocket to go sit in a cave for awhile, but job sorted now, so it helps on keeping the head straight and cuts out the excessive ramblings :lol: :blink:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> :lol: [email protected] at your leisure...not at this moment surely?? :blink:
> 
> Is that construction dude??


na mate it'd be in the stores or a yardman


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> na mate it'd be in the stores or a yardman


Whats the hourly like brosive?? Any cards needed?? x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

na youll not be operating diggers much mate, and theyll give ya a forklift ticket etc. prob be 7am-4pm & 9-6pm also every other w.e, be about 20k a year if u get in the stores

.....chances are slim they'll be looking for any1 but ill bell the boss if ur interested


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> na youll not be operating diggers much mate, and theyll give ya a forklift ticket etc. prob be 7am-4pm & 9-6pm also every other w.e, be about 20k a year if u get in the stores
> 
> .....chances are slim they'll be looking for any1 but ill bell the boss if ur interested


Well, that's a forking improvement on shift patterns and wage bro!! I'm definatly interested in that mate, been trying to get into manual labouring, but spent 200quid on an SIA course and got into some trouble, now on bail and can't work the doors for another 5years x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

whats ur second name...and how old are ya? ill tell um a bullsh!te story that we been mates for years haha


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats ur second name...and how old are ya? ill tell um a bullsh!te story that we been mates for years haha


Oh now your getting to personal, wheres my first date lover?? :sneaky2: :lol: Collins and 27 bro. Aye thats sound, av done manual labour before, 5years on buying boats, doing them up and selling them on with the ex's family...so got some experience, although not in a ward but it's something


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Oh now your getting to personal, wheres my first date lover?? :sneaky2: :lol: Collins and 27 bro. Aye thats sound, av done manual labour before, 5years on buying boats, doing them up and selling them on with the ex's family...so got some experience, although not in a ward but it's something


sorry bud there's nowt atm, but uv to stick a CV in a letter and send it for the attention of Eric Meechan (he's the boss....sound cvnt) with my name as a ref (Jan Rachwal) and you'll be 1st phoned when sumin pops up.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> sorry bud there's nowt atm, but uv to stick a CV in a letter and send it for the attention of Eric Meechan (he's the boss....sound cvnt) with my name as a ref (Jan Rachwal) and you'll be 1st phoned when sumin pops up.


That's cool bro, thanks for checking. So whats the company name and address...has he got an e-mail to send the CV too?? x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Scot JCB Ltd

townmill road

Glasgow

G31 3AR

[email protected]


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Scot JCB Ltd
> 
> townmill road
> 
> ...


Ye know...you're awryt for a Dundonian :rockon:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ye know.....ur not wrong mate haha x


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Jeez lads, Jan you've restored my faith in the forum helping our Lee out like this. Good on you mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Jeez lads, Jan you've restored my faith in the forum helping our Lee out like this. Good on you mate


anything for a brother of steel mate  .....infact anything for any1 i like lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ye know.....ur not wrong mate haha x


  aye well, credit where it's due sir  ...on a side note...kick backs are forking sore!! x



irishdude said:


> Jeez lads, Jan you've restored my faith in the forum helping our Lee out like this. Good on you mate


And a rep for you sir, very nice words and restoration of faith is very refreshing :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> anything for a brother of steel mate  .....infact anything for any1 i like lol


Oooo :wub: ...I like you too...oh damn it's all moving too fast...shucks...I need a pee now...out my vagina... :rolleye:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuks my reps ya cvnt pmsl....im the faith restorer ffs!

iv no done kick back in years mate...im thinking about adding in a seperate arm day with p00fy moves like these thrown in lol


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

I can feel the bromance from here lads lol

Lee when do you plan to start your cycle mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> I can feel the bromance from here lads lol
> 
> Lee when do you plan to start your cycle mate?


u want in on this sh!t brother? x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuks my reps ya cvnt pmsl....im the faith restorer ffs!
> 
> iv no done kick back in years mate...im thinking about adding in a seperate arm day with p00fy moves like these thrown in lol


 :lol: You're on a waiting list bro...UK-M says you're not allowed anymore...apparently you've been a bad boy :tongue:

lol, it;s best to mix it up with these p00fy moves, keeps the body sh*tting itself, wondering what horrible thing your going to do to it next 



irishdude said:


> I can feel the bromance from here lads lol
> 
> Lee when do you plan to start your cycle mate?


 :lol: I don't whether we scissor or it's just straight sex...am confused :confused1: :lol:

Just text my mate there, he's going to get onto him asap and get it sorted....looking forward to it tbh, just want to get the first jab out the way, I'm a fainter when it comes to needles...yes, peeing out my vagina was a correct statement  :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u want in on this sh!t brother? x


Oh sexy...a threeway


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> u want in on this sh!t brother? x


LOL....it's all getting a bit much now......you want to double up on Lee's vagina?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Oh sexy...a threeway


3... :confused1: :rolleye: .... iv got about 25 on standby for the location of this orgy


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> LOL....it's all getting a bit much now......you want to double up on Lee's vagina?


I'm no that slack for fork sake!! :lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> 3... :confused1: :rolleye: .... iv got about 25 on standby for the location of this orgy


Hahaha, well...things are getting interesting now :w00t:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> LOL....it's all getting a bit much now......*you want to double up on Lee's vagina*?


na touching c0cks puts me off mate...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im sure u cvnts are gay or sumin


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im sure u cvnts are gay or sumin


What a sick and twisted mind you have :rolleye: ... everything we post must hit borderline gay or we'll be accused of not being intouch with our feminine side :lol: ...If this was FB I could always claim Frape :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pmsl. where the fuks K...she'll be loving this sh!t


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl. where the fuks K...she'll be loving this sh!t


 :lol: she could be waiting, ready to pounce at any moment with "BUFTERS" or something along those lines :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Did I hear my name lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Did I hear my name lol


u awrite for cok dabs?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Why not


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

C'mon then chop chop I'm waiting!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol!! Holy sh*t... you sure your not injecting test into your ears?! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Never said I wasn't lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> C'mon then chop chop I'm waiting!


I don't know what exactly he's promised you, but I'm not taking the rap for this sh*t :rolleye:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Wtf yan ur in trouble I stopped to reply in the middle of my Morrisons shop!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Never said I wasn't lol


ye never forking said ye were either!! :lol: ... that's an invasion of privacy young lady...better not fart now eh?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Wtf yan ur in trouble I stopped to reply in the middle of my Morrisons shop!


Ye need a tag system in here @JANIKVonD ...come answer your convictions...am passing the damn burning torch here, mofo has to eat and write up routine :lol: :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha yes yan where r uuuu ya promised me boaby dabs!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Wednesday workout*

Day off, HURRAY!! In all fairness I was still pretty forked (not making excuses  ) but it went well and I enjoyed getting this one in. Did a few new exercises in my training repertoire thanks to some advice on here and it certainly stopped the shoulder clicking on the flys, just need to get used to the technique and start upping the weight on that. Kick backs are on the come back and I forgot how bloody sore they can be on the tricep, pumped to the hills, so happy with session :thumb:

*Chest and triceps*

*Kick backs* (started small to see how I went) - 11kg 1x20reps each side

- 16kg 3sets 16reps, 14reps and 16reps each side

- 18.5kg 2x13reps each side

*Flat bench flys* - 18.5kg 2x20reps

- 24kg 13reps and 2x12reps

- 29kg 6reps and 4reps

- 18.5kg 1x12reps

*Standing tricep extensions* - 11kg 11reps and 10reps (arms felt forked and hit failure pretty fast)

- 13.5kg 2x6reps

*Decline flys* - 18.5kg 14reps, 10reps and 7reps (dropped pretty far in three sets, so decided to call it quits&#8230;need to listen to the body)...

Here's more music for you to train to...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha yes yan where r uuuu ya promised me boaby dabs!!


Oh Jesus!!  The stuff typed in here makes my christian eyes burn!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Someone say there Needing c0ck dabs?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ohhhh nearly 30kg db flys  how big DBS you got in the house mate? X


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Look at me Aw using the android app  . Nearly 30 dude. But 29 is as much as I can fit on :thumbdown: x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice session mate, looks enough and bloody good going if you was fooked!

29kg flys is impressive, you've always been good on chest ya slag!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

good weight on the flyes mate - i tend to taek a lower weight with high reps on flyes.....gonna try 28/30 next week and see how many i can push out/if any!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> good weight on the flyes mate - i tend to taek a lower weight with high reps on flyes.....gonna try 28/30 next week and see how many i can push out/if any!


fuk the flys mate......YOUR A GOLD MEMBER NOW :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha yes yan where r uuuu ya promised me boaby dabs!!


fuk me K this is harcore sh!t


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk the flys mate......YOUR A GOLD MEMBER NOW :beer:


lol just noticed this as well...sweeeeeet! Should i have access to the adult lounge?...gotta have a read of the legendary weeman chronicles!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

aye you'll need to apply for access mate.....some good sh!t in there lol


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

who do i ask for access mate?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hehehe


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

goto settings mate and on the left hand side near the bottom it has 'premission groups' just click join adult lounge there


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

cheers mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice session mate, looks enough and bloody good going if you was fooked!
> 
> 29kg flys is impressive, you've always been good on chest ya slag!


I was quite surprised i got this done :lol: Mind you mate, i hit failure pretty quickley. Triceps are killing me iday bro :crying: . I think genetic has done me not to bad with ol chest 



irishdude said:


> good weight on the flyes mate - i tend to taek a lower weight with high reps on flyes.....gonna try 28/30 next week and see how many i can push out/if any!


Yeah, i was training lower weights high reps for awhile there bro, but now am back to high weights low reps...Aye, ye should dude...get it done so I can rep ye :thumb:  Yas!!! YER GOLD NOO INAW!!!! :beer: :bounce: :clap: :rockon: h34r: :wub: :smartass: :thumb: :w00t: 



JANIKvonD said:


> fuk the flys mate......YOUR A GOLD MEMBER NOW :beer:


HURRAY!!!!! Ya forking dancer!! :bounce:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> who do i ask for access mate?


Don't do it mate!!! You'll regret it...to much willy and not enough vagina :lol: ...wait...how do ye get in again :rolleye:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ur emoticon's make me happy


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Don't do it mate!!! You'll regret it...to much willy and not enough vagina :lol: ...wait...how do ye get in again :rolleye:


heard there's a few threads in there alright worth a read. I heard you have a few naughty pics of the missus in there.... :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur emoticon's make me happy


 :lol: :lol: I can see that big boy...Morning brosive...how's the fry...i mean you today??


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> heard there's a few threads in threads in there alright worth a read. I heard you have a few naughty pics of the missus in there.... :whistling:


lol, That would that Janik creeping by my window again!! Dirty wee sod, i know he watches but am cool with it, but the pics are too far :thumbdown: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

too early for blatant queerness


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

lee85 said:


> lol, That would that Janik creeping by my window again!! Dirty wee sod, i know he watches but am cool with it, but the pics are too far :thumbdown: :lol:


Nothing wrong with a bit of voyeurism mate....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol, you two have problems...I'm away to do some straight training :tongue: x


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hvae a good sesh mate- what's on for today?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Hvae a good sesh mate- what's on for today?


Just a wee back and bicep session, legs tomorrow  only doing a wee 45mins bro, got work soon


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Just a wee back and bicep session, legs tomorrow  only doing *a wee 45mins* bro, got work soon


thats all ya need my man x


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

45 mins is more than enough mate once you are keeping it intense with breaks to a minimum.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

alright brother. hows tricks x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> thats all ya need my man x


True man. Breaks were kept a min or under...fooked after that lol.



irishdude said:


> 45 mins is more than enough mate once you are keeping it intense with breaks to a minimum.


Was good mate. Quite happy wae it. Will post the routine after work bro 



flinty90 said:


> alright brother. hows tricks x


Am good mate, at work slaving like a ring beetle :lol: . How's yersel dude? X


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Thursday workout*

Was able to fit in a quick session before work. Break was kept to minute or below and also fit in some abs work inbetween sets. Getting abit more definition on the ol ab area, so quite happy about that 

*Back and bicep*

*Dumbell bicep curls* - 18.5kg 2sets 13reps and 12reps each side

- 24kg 2sets 7reps and 6reps each side

- 20.5kg 2x8reps each side

*Bent over rows* - 71kg 2sets 16reps and 12reps

- 81kg 2sets 8reps and 6reps

- 64kg 2sets 18reps and 15reps

And the missus added this at the end of my workout journal -

'Queer barbell squats - 1 man - 145reps + orgasm' - sound brilliant!! Glad I could have fitted them in :lol:

That was all I could fit in on a small time scale, but happy with that. Got away early from work and now just to enjoy my next 2days AFF!! YAS!!!  ....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

canna beat a couple days aff biyy. much on this w.e? x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> canna beat a couple days aff biyy. much on this w.e? x


No you can't bro...am just up, awesome!! :thumb: The missus and kids are away for a BBQ in Kendal, so I'll be cleaning this hoose and getting the shopping in...I'm to exciting for my own good tbh  :lol: . What about you brosive? x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> No you can't bro...am just up, awesome!! :thumb: The missus and kids are away for a BBQ in Kendal, so I'll be cleaning this hoose and getting the shopping in...I'm to exciting for my own good tbh  :lol: . What about you brosive? x


how u not there ya unsociable cvnt?! (thats what i get from the mrs pmsl). p!shed tonight then recovering over the w.e.....good times  my first w.e off in a month x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> how u not there ya unsociable cvnt?! (thats what i get from the mrs pmsl). p!shed tonight then recovering over the w.e.....good times  my first w.e off in a month x


Haha, dude, it's her, her maw and sister...sitting with three woman talking periods, handbags, comfy ankle socks and blah blah blah aw weekend? I'd drop dead with bordom bro :death: .

:lol: Glad am no you dude, fork having a hangover  . x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, dude, it's her, her maw and sister...sitting with three woman talking periods, handbags, comfy ankle socks and blah blah blah aw weekend? I'd drop dead with bordom bro :death: .
> 
> :lol: Glad am no you dude, fork having a hangover  . x


auch its my Bday on monday so she'll leave is in peace on saturday for a change to recover in my bed with the ps3 lol. but ill have to take the kids out to do sumin on sunday...keep in her/there good books  x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> auch its my Bday on monday so she'll leave is in peace on saturday for a change to recover in my bed with the ps3 lol. but ill have to take the kids out to do sumin on sunday...keep in her/there good books  x


Oh it's birthday on Monday? HURRAY!! :lol: sounds like a good woman there brosive! :thumb: Where ye gonna go? I vote ZOO!!! I always vote zoo, kids love it and ye can jump out a scare them at any point with a fake loose animal story :lol: x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Oh it's birthday on Monday? HURRAY!! :lol: sounds like a good woman there brosive! :thumb: Where ye gonna go? I vote ZOO!!! I always vote zoo, kids love it and ye can jump out a scare them at any point with a fake loose animal story :lol: x


we'll see what the weathers like bud but edinburgh zoo is always a good shout.....and excelent cardio


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> we'll see what the weathers like bud but edinburgh zoo is always a good shout.....and excelent cardio


Lol, you could always take them along to broughty ferry and throw them in the water...or is that only a new year thing? :lol: Yeah, the zoo is cool man...and the unintentional cardio is always a bonus  x


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Guys - me and the gf are going for our first kid but you two have started to give me second thoughts.........Spending my birthday running after kids.....in a zoo! Guess it's all ahead of me! :wacko:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Guys - me and the gf are going for our first kid but you two have started to give me second thoughts.........Spending my birthday running after kids.....in a zoo! Guess it's all ahead of me! :wacko:


 :lol: You'll love it bro!! I have 4boys and it's my prefect excuse to never grow up, i can be a kid all day, it's awesome


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i on the other hand have 2 divas that tell me what to do pmsl...and a baby boy.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i on the other hand have 2 divas that tell me what to do pmsl...and a baby boy.


I wanted a daddys little princess bro...but from what i hear, girls take the p!ss alot :lol: Boys know who the daddy wolf is and respect that...until later on and the challange begins :lol:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd be ahppy with a boy or girl, either way it should be a good laugh! We have only started trying this month and 'I'm enjoying the free access to no holds barred nookie by saying it's a fertile day......like today!!!! i've been promised a session when we get home :thumb:

I could wait another few years but the gf is 32 and doesn't want to wait any longer. Better to have them now so you are still young/fit enough to mess around with them etc. My dad was already getting on when i turned up (i was No.4 as well so he was sick of us pesky kids!), he worked a lot to support us, so can't really remember have a kick-about with him.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I wanted a daddys little princess bro...but from what i hear, girls take the p!ss alot :lol: Boys know who the daddy wolf is and respect that...until later on and the challange begins :lol:


id def agree mate! thats why there nicknames the divas...but when sh!t get serious they know not to talk back  be a LOOOONNNGGG time before my little man's upto that challange....i hope lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Awwww u lot are cute talking about babies ^_^ awwwwww


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> I'd be ahppy with a boy or girl, either way it should be a good laugh! We have only started trying this month and 'I'm enjoying the free access to no holds barred nookie by saying it's a fertile day......like today!!!! i've been promised a session when we get home :thumb:
> 
> I could wait another few years but the gf is 32 and doesn't want to wait any longer. Better to have them now so you are still young/fit enough to mess around with them etc. My dad was already getting on when i turned up (i was No.4 as well so he was sick of us pesky kids!), he worked a lot to support us, so can't really remember have a kick-about with him.


Best having em young bro, then ye kin have all the fun while the young and still when they hit around 20 you could still go have some fun without breaking your back :lol: I had my first at 20, but all my mine were accidents, but I don't regret them at all, only regret having them brought into a mad period of my life where everything was really unstable, especially me. But when I became a single father to my oldest, it really hit home and I got that sh!t together...now am with my perfect missus and everything is great and the youngest has been brought into an excellent situation, although he was also an accident :lol:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Awwww u lot are cute talking about babies ^_^ awwwwww


Just to trick you into a false sense of security.....then suggest some group action :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> id def agree mate! thats why there nicknames the divas...but when sh!t get serious they know not to talk back  be a LOOOONNNGGG time before my little man's upto that challange....i hope lol


 :lol: woman never change, always the same, lol. If you asked my boys why daddy is boss, they will say "because daddy is the strongest" and I say yes, and when you are big enough and strong enough to change that, you may :lol: I may forking regret saying that!! Missus is nearly 6foot, the youngest is going to be forking giant  :scared:



Kaywoodham said:


> Awwww u lot are cute talking about babies ^_^ awwwwww


 :lol: It'll change soon...someone will just throw that curve ball and once again it will turn to fekking orgies and what not and so on


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Just to trick you into a false sense of security.....then suggest some group action :lol:


 :lol: :lol: See what i mean


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Just to trick you into a false sense of security.....then suggest some group action :lol:


pmsl :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> :lol: woman never change, always the same, lol. If you asked my boys why daddy is boss, they will say "because daddy is the strongest" and I say yes, and when you are big enough and strong enough to change that, you may :lol: I may forking regret saying that!! Missus is nearly 6foot, the youngest is going to be forking giant  :scared:


lol class you'll get standy uppers no bother then :thumbup1: if i try to pump my mrs while she's standing im crouched down behind her like kermit the frog haha


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol class you'll get standy uppers no bother then :thumbup1: if i try to pump my mrs while she's standing im crouched down behind her like kermit the frog haha


Aye standy uppers bent right over with palms on the floor bro...sexy as fook. I hope she doesn't see that wrote that :lol: Haha, aye bro, i always prefered the petite woman, but seems i had a think for the tall ones and didnae even no it :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Friday workout*

Okay, so I got a nice wee leg session in today, being that I haven't trained legs in over 2months :ban: Felt forking sore doing it, but I will now fit calves in almost every day, and get a good session twice a week like the routine posted.

Squats was done with whatever weight I could press above my head as I don't have proper equipment, could have went heavier but didn't want to hit failure with no spot or anywhere to put the weight down. Tried lunges for the first time, liked them, although I need to do these more to get proper technique. Calf raises was done with barbell behind the back to keep weight on that area, alittle unstable to begin with but got it sorted. So no more elusive legs sessions, it's slotted in an getting done, although they may be small routines, I still need to stand all day in the kitchen :lol:

*Squats* - 68kg 2sets 12reps and 13reps

- 73kg 2x10reps

*Lunges* - 20.5kg 2sets but never counted, just wanting to test the water with this one, was to heavy to start with, but got atleast 4reps on each side

- 16kg 3sets 8reps and 2x6reps each side

- 11kg 13reps and 6reps (legs were buckling like crazy, that's what I get for not doing legs for so long :lol: )

*Calf raises* - 68kg 2sets 16reps and 20reps

- 81kg 2sets 16reps and 15reps

- 91kg 2sets 16reps and 10reps

Called it a day after that so I could atleast stand tomorrow :thumb: ....here's some inspiration for a change


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like a good session Lee


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Looks like a good session Lee


It did feel good Greshie, but I know for sure I will feel this tomorrow, I'm a victim of my own neglect tbh bro :rolleye:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Update on leg session ~ must have been a good one, cause i nearly fell down the forking stairs to go to the shop, decided not to walk to the chippy, I was walking like I've been rammed up the *WHAT* and legs were buckling, time for my curry and not move from this seat I think :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> *Friday workout*
> 
> Okay, so I got a nice wee leg session in today, being that I haven't trained legs in over 2months :ban: Felt forking sore doing it, but I will now fit calves in almost every day, and get a good session twice a week like the routine posted.
> 
> ...


Found you m8 and first thing ive got to ask is whats happened to the 180kg x 8 squats I was reading about at the start of this thread ?? you get injured or something??

AND I see you barbell bench pressing 120kg x 5 i think but definately 100kg for 8 ..brilliant stuff m8 , and at 12 stones too . I managed 100kg x 6 at 12 stone ..mentioned it here in another thread just the other week and *more or less* got called a liar ...WTF ....Glad to see the likes of this as it shows how weak i am LOL

Keep up the good work m8 and I dont need a video to believe you . I can show a little trust and have faith in people that they are honest about what they say .

:thumbup1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Will be hard at first but won't be long until yer pushing them big nasty weights again.......Hope you've got some thing to **** in.....going to kill when you move off that seat.:laugh:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Found you m8 and first thing ive got to ask is whats happened to the 180kg x 8 squats I was reading about at the start of this thread ?? you get injured or something??
> 
> AND I see you barbell bench pressing 120kg x 5 i think but definately 100kg for 8 ..brilliant stuff m8 , and at 12 stones too . I managed 100kg x 6 at 12 stone ..mentioned it here in another thread just the other week and *more or less* got called a liar ...WTF ....Glad to see the likes of this as it shows how weak i am LOL
> 
> ...


Haha, ye found me. Hurray!! lol. Aye dude, I lost my job and that meant no gym membership and the stress was a bit much, so i kept having bouts of no training due to having no equipment, couch pressing was the game :lol: . Whoever was saying that to you needs a good fisting bro! Strength is something I've been luckily enough to have, which was very surprising to find when i started training  . I was training with a big friend of mine a few years back and he really got me lifting the heavy sh*t, weights I thot I could never move. It's very refreshing after being the skinny guy my whole life tbh. I tried to get a vid in LA Sh*tness but apparently they don't allow pics or cameras for some reason.

But training is going okay now dude, I just want all those numbers back again and tbh i need to do my legs more often, but i can only do what I can push above my head, so until i get the right equipment it won't be massive squats for a while am afraid mate, but something is better than nothing :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

nogger said:


> Will be hard at first but won't be long until yer pushing them big nasty weights again.......Hope you've got some thing to **** in.....going to kill when you move off that seat.:laugh:


That's the plan mate, getting those damn numbers back...and hell no, am just gonna sh!t right where I am, the missus can clean this up :lol: ...when she gets back on sunday and am oot at work


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Haha, ye found me. Hurray!! lol. Aye dude, I lost my job and that meant no gym membership and the stress was a bit much, so i kept having bouts of no training due to having no equipment, couch pressing was the game :lol: . Whoever was saying that to you needs a good fisting bro! Strength is something I've been luckily enough to have, which was very surprising to find when i started training  . I was training with a big friend of mine a few years back and he really got me lifting the heavy sh*t, weights I thot I could never move. It's very refreshing after being the skinny guy my whole life tbh. I tried to get a vid in LA Sh*tness but apparently they don't allow pics or cameras for some reason.
> 
> But training is going okay now dude, I just want all those numbers back again and tbh i need to do my legs more often, but i can only do what I can push above my head, so until i get the right equipment it won't be massive squats for a while am afraid mate, but something is better than nothing :thumb:


your natty too ...I was juicing a lot at the time and that 100 x 6 was the last time I barbell bench pressed as i ****ed my right shoulder good and proper on the sixth rep , should never have tried it , had shoulder probs any way ...could press fvck all for about 3 months ....7 -8 years ago now that was .Only do dumbells now , ..but we struggle on and get back again and again and again and..................


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> your natty too ...I was juicing a lot at the time and that 100 x 6 was the last time I barbell bench pressed as i ****ed my right shoulder good and proper on the sixth rep , should never have tried it , had shoulder probs any way ...could press fvck all for about 3 months ....7 -8 years ago now that was .Only do dumbells now , ..but we struggle on and get back again and again and again and..................


Well...natty for now dude, got my order in, so won't be able to claim that when i start, got as far as I can with size naturally i recon, and sick of fighting with the body with the weight thing, i loose it to fast :lol: . I prefer DB to barbell dude, I've got better chest doing DB tbh. That sounds forking sh!t dude, there is nothing worse than an injury to fek up everything you worked hard for, especially one like that, shoulders gone, practically your whole routine is out the window. But your right mate, no point dwelling it things that try to restrict us, best to find a way round and carry on doing the thing we love :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Well...natty for now dude, got my order in, so won't be able to claim that when i start, got as far as I can with size naturally i recon, and sick of fighting with the body with the weight thing, i loose it to fast :lol: . I prefer DB to barbell dude, I've got better chest doing DB tbh. That sounds forking sh!t dude, there is nothing worse than an injury to fek up everything you worked hard for, especially one like that, shoulders gone, practically your whole routine is out the window. But your right mate, no point dwelling it things that try to restrict us, best to find a way round and carry on doing the thing we love :thumb:


there's always something I picked up a few injuries while doing teh woodcutting lark which hasnt helped where training is concerned....about 3 years into training I done my back good and proper by squashing two discs ...had sciatia for months. ive got to be carefull now ....after gertting ovder it I eventually had to give up squats as cant handle the weight on my back . right now as my journal statesd im getting over tendon tears........but we soldier on ..............just got to do what you can do .................your young yet and have many injuries to get yet LOL ...hope not tho mg:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> there's always something I picked up a few injuries while doing teh woodcutting lark which hasnt helped where training is concerned....about 3 years into training I done my back good and proper by squashing two discs ...had sciatia for months. ive got to be carefull now ....after gertting ovder it I eventually had to give up squats as cant handle the weight on my back . right now as my journal statesd im getting over tendon tears........but we soldier on ..............just got to do what you can do .................your young yet and have many injuries to get yet LOL ...hope not tho mg:


Fork me bro! you'll be having me sh*tting myself next time on squats :scared: lol. So is that squats scrubbed from your routine, or light weights now. Your still a good size dude for someone taking it easy :thumb: . The only thing i have trouble with at the moment is my shoulder and lower back, but I don't think it's too bad tbh. I used to work with an old irish guy on the boats and you should have seen him work, he had a fused spine and he was still putting engines in boats and other sh!t that most people would give up doing with that sort of thing...seeing him and you and other guys on this site hammering on through their injuries definatly stops me from moaning about silly things bro 

And Good Morning  x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Fork me bro! you'll be having me sh*tting myself next time on squats :scared: lol. So is that squats scrubbed from your routine, or light weights now. Your still a good size dude for someone taking it easy :thumb: . The only thing i have trouble with at the moment is my shoulder and lower back, but I don't think it's too bad tbh. I used to work with an old irish guy on the boats and you should have seen him work, he had a fused spine and he was still putting engines in boats and other sh!t that most people would give up doing with that sort of thing...seeing him and you and other guys on this site hammering on through their injuries definatly stops me from moaning about silly things bro
> 
> And Good Morning  x


not as such I just cant put anhting worthwhile on my back or is instant sciatica...

but I now do this ......exert taken from teh start of my journal

Deadlift/Squat with Trabbar

The reason I do these for legs is because as previously said I cant squat with a barbell on my back, so due to the fact that you hold on to this bar at the side of you can go down to legs parallel and with this bar you lower down exactly like squatting with a bar on you shoulders.

To make sure my legs get the most from this exercise I stop at the bottom just for a second and concentrate on driving the bar up with my legs.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> not as such I just cant put anhting worthwhile on my back or is instant sciatica...
> 
> but I now do this ......exert taken from teh start of my journal
> 
> ...


Good to see you found a way around it bro :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Good to see you found a way around it bro :thumb:


exactly ..same as not doing any accesory exercises now to cut dwon on shoulder and elbow pain/ injuries ........................ir was because of my knees and elbows i had to give up the woodcutting ....doc jsut refused to give me any more cortizone in my elbows, said its time to think of an another career mg: and my knees worn out ......its a young mans game the wood cutting ...im on about the man with the powetr saw on the ground all day not these lazy fvckers sitting in their new fangled machines...............I ended up doing the hardwoods for the last ten years of my stint......them machines cant do hardwoods , takes a lot of skill for them big fvckers LOL


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Evening...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Evening...


evening .......


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Evening...





Replicator said:


> evening .......


Evening.........................


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Evening.........................


Evening .... :001_tt2:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Evening .... :001_tt2:


EVENING........


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, i thot before i fork off and end my night...i'll share an old pic of what I used to look like in the bad days, so ye kin get an idea of where i've come from with this training  . I haven't really got any pics from back in the day as I destroyed most of them, but a friend gave me this one, so ye get how skinny i was a few years back from the very skinny face. Yes, it says some profanity on my head  ...shame on them, and shame on me for falling asleep at a party :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like you have come a long way ... well done !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I can't see it till Monday :'( [email protected] bank material? X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I can't see it till Monday :'( [email protected] bank material? X


actually it's a bit scary ...... more running away and hiding material :lol: amazing how peeps can change !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> actually it's a bit scary ...... more running away and hiding material :lol: amazing how peeps can change !


  :whistling:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> I can't see it till Monday :'( [email protected] bank material? X


only if your a SHIRT LIFTER :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Replicator said:


> only if your a SHIRT LIFTER :lol:


desperate more like ! (sorry Lee, however you are much sexier looking now :thumb: )


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> only if your a SHIRT LIFTER :lol:


Lol aww I'll love it then


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Greshie said:


> desperate more like ! (sorry Lee, however you are much sexier looking now :thumb: )


Ouch..PMSL


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I would of give him one lmao


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

:lol: :lol: Aye Kay, a brick to the face I think is what ye mean :lol:

Awwww guys, I feel like an abused housewife here, you look stinking but you look nice now, that's love for ye :wub: :lol:

Think I'm in my early 20s there, maybe 21-22. x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Looks like you have come a long way ... well done !


why ?? where did he come from Gresh......................and was the journey by boat plane or train :confused1: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I would of give him one lmao


 mg: :confused1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Sunday workout*

So got yesterdays session done today 

Felt good, no pre-workout and staying AFF it for a wee while or a long while, preferably a long while tbh. Tricep extensions were very hard today even on the lighter weight, couldn't really go any higher in weight or I would sacrifice my reps.

*Chest and triceps*

*Flys* - 24kg 2sets 12reps and 13reps

- 31kg 2sets 7reps and 6reps (hurray, over 30  )

- 29kg 2sets 8reps and 5reps

- 18.5kg 2sets 14reps and 15reps

*Ez bar tricep extensions* - 40kg 13reps and 16reps

- 45kg 9reps and 8reps

- 35kg 20reps and 18reps ß this was to make up for the sh*tty reps

Done, now to go get ready for work&#8230;I'm going on the job search again, this kitchen work is forking terrible and between training and this sh*tty job am getting no time to spend with the family, so something has to change


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Replicator said:


> why ?? where did he come from Gresh......................and was the journey by boat plane or train :confused1: :whistling: :lol:


He's journeyed from scrawn to muscle using the sofa lift


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> He's journeyed from scrawn to muscle using the sofa lift


And don't forget the dumbell kids and dining chair lateral raises :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> And don't forget the dumbell kids and dining chair lateral raises :lol:


Indeed how could one forget .... :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Stick at it bro, I'm sure something better will come along soon.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hope all is well bro.. i wont mention training and stuff cos i dont know what im talking about lol.. but hope all is well ..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

mornin Lee


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

where the f*ck did that pic come from? LOL

BTW, how did the birthday go?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> where the f*ck did that pic come from? LOL
> 
> BTW, how did the birthday go?


thats my ex after i told her i was leaving her mate.

it today actually bud cheers for asking!...working till 5.30 so kids taking me out for tea then giving me my prezzies (that i bought) lol x


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> thats my ex after i told her i was leaving her mate.
> 
> it today actually bud cheers for asking!...working till 5.30 so kids taking me out for tea then giving me my prezzies (that i bought) lol x


No fun working on your birthday mate, it's not a big one is it?

Post up pics of you opening the pressies mate....should be a sight to behold as you thank your kids for the vials and high quality smut they bought daddy! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> No fun working on your birthday mate, it's not a big one is it?
> 
> Post up pics of you opening the pressies mate....should be a sight to behold as you thank your kids for the vials and high quality smut they bought daddy! :lol:


halfway to 50 today ..i hinted at the mrs to get me a couple dvd box sets by handing her £100 and saying "get is walking dead s2 & game of thrones s1....do what ya want with the rest" pmsl


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> hope all is well bro.. i wont mention training and stuff cos i dont know what im talking about lol.. but hope all is well ..


All is good bro, just finished work for the day, so next to get the training session done, then annoy the kids till the hate me  ...Lol, who's been saying nasty things to you?! You tell me their names and I'll go sh*g their mothers 



Replicator said:


> mornin Lee


Evening sir, how are you today?



JANIKvonD said:


>


Who the fork is that?! I have nothing to rival this pic tbh...I could arrange a sh*tty nappy in one of my sons faces, but you'll all tell on me :crying: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well before I hit the workout, I got some good news to share BOOOOOO!!! I mean...HURRAY!!!! 

Got a call in work today and I have been offered an interview for college to do NQ sports study course at half 9 friday morning. Full time course, 2 and half days a week, means I can still do a full time job and learn more about sh!t i love and get a job in the future in a more ideal sector


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Well before I hit the workout, I got some good news to share BOOOOOO!!! I mean...HURRAY!!!!
> 
> Got a call in work today and I have been offered an interview for college to do NQ sports study course at half 9 friday morning. Full time course, 2 and half days a week, means I can still do a full time job and learn more about sh!t i love and get a job in the future in a more ideal sector


excellent news mate! really chuffed for you. :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> excellent news mate! really chuffed for you. :thumb:


Thanks mate, really need this to get the best oota this life


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

irishdude said:


> excellent news mate! really chuffed for you. :thumb:


X2!!

Keep us posted mate!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> X2!!
> 
> Keep us posted mate!


I will do bro. Well, that was nice wee surprise for the day  ...Lets hope i get in


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> I will do bro. Well, that was nice wee surprise for the day  ...Lets hope i get in


I'm sure you'll be fine mate!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> I'm sure you'll be fine mate!


Thanks bro :thumb: . Fitness test should be fine as long as their is no cardio :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Well before I hit the workout, I got some good news to share BOOOOOO!!! I mean...HURRAY!!!!
> 
> Got a call in work today and I have been offered an interview for college to do NQ sports study course at half 9 friday morning. Full time course, 2 and half days a week, means I can still do a full time job and learn more about sh!t i love and get a job in the future in a more ideal sector


Good luck with this Lee ... fingers crossed for you :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Good luck with this Lee ... fingers crossed for you :thumb:


Thanks mate...maybe i would be able to give some decent advice :lol: .... :blink:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Well before I hit the workout, I got some good news to share BOOOOOO!!! I mean...HURRAY!!!!
> 
> Got a call in work today and I have been offered an interview for college to do NQ sports study course at half 9 friday morning. Full time course, 2 and half days a week, means I can still do a full time job and learn more about sh!t i love and get a job in the future in a more ideal sector


Brilliant news


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Brilliant news


Thanks bro, not got it quite yet, but i will let ye know what happens after friday 

Also, just about to hit a session, was going to do shoulders and biceps....however, i'm thinking about chucking training arms directly (as they do get trained anyhoo). What's yer thots on that??...just gonna go legs and shoulders the now


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

QUOTE=lee85;3408622]Thanks bro, not got it quite yet, but i will let ye know what happens after friday 

Also, just about to hit a session, was going to do shoulders and biceps....however, i'm thinking about chucking training arms directly (as they do get trained anyhoo). What's yer thots on that??...just gonna go legs and shoulders the now


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Well before I hit the workout, I got some good news to share BOOOOOO!!! I mean...HURRAY!!!!
> 
> Got a call in work today and I have been offered an interview for college to do NQ sports study course at half 9 friday morning. Full time course, 2 and half days a week, means I can still do a full time job and learn more about sh!t i love and get a job in the future in a more ideal sector


fukin brillant mate!! happy as foook for ya!! ....got everything crossed u get in (except legs....just dont feel rite)


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> QUOTE=lee85;3408622]Thanks bro, not got it quite yet, but i will let ye know what happens after friday
> 
> Also, just about to hit a session, was going to do shoulders and biceps....however, i'm thinking about chucking training arms directly (as they do get trained anyhoo). What's yer thots on that??...just gonna go legs and shoulders the now


 I never trained arms on their own. Then I did, then I stopped, now I just chuck in a few arm exercises in with compounds, the fcuckers still won't budge over 15ins tensed:cursing:

Worth a try for a while, even just a change in exercises can help. Or thats what I keep telling myself :whistling:

Anyway well done mate, thats great news!!! All the best for friday then! May be an idea to try and find out what sort of thing they are looking for (or google out some commonly asked questions :devil2: )


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

New routine, i know i just posted one, but I want to see what training arms on a more non direct basis will achieve, could be feck all, but this experiment is never forking ending :lol:

Chest

Back

Shoulders

Legs

Arms

Legs

Monday: Legs (calves raises, squats, lunges, SLDL's)

Tuesday: Chest (flys, db chest press, pull overs, decline or incline flys)

Wednesday: Back (bent over db rows, bent barbell rows (wide and close grip), deadlifts and SLDL's)

Thursday: OFF

Friday: Shoulders (front raises, military press, db standing press, lateral raises)

Saturday: Legs and arms (only squats and calves raises, including heavy sets on triceps and biceps)

Sunday: OFF

Each routine will have 6sets for the first 2 routines and the next 2will only have 4sets, rep range in first two should start at around 16 and end at 6reps, 2sets will be lower weight and will add weight every 2sets until the 6th set is hard to hit the reps, will also hit a low weight at the end of the routine to hit near 20reps.

The next 2 routines will be 4sets in each, with rep range 6-10reps. If needed I will add in a set for reps, but should be too forked to do that.

Abs will be added in inbetween sets, time taking to do abs will not be added to break, but break will be a minute and approx 3-4mins between routines.

Will stick this for 3months.

Reason: I want a routine where I'm not training biceps and triceps directly throughout the week, rather have a day for them and they can get trained indirectly by the other days. I'm looking for growth in the arms and legs throughout the 3months, with a decent amount of rest time for each body part. I feel maybe the arm non growth has been due to maybe abit of over training and not giving enough time for the arms to heal, being that my old routine, involved ; back and biceps, chest and triceps, shoulders and biceps or shoulders and triceps and so on.

Diet will stay as clean as I can keep it, which is not clean at all :rolleye: :

Based on a working day from 9-3

Morning: porridge and fruit

At work around 10:30: Salmon and egg with toast (really depends what chef is on, but Matty feeds me great  ) Could possible be tatty scone, black budding, bacon etc

Throughout the day in work I snack on Cashew nuts in sticky syrup sauce, peanuts, coconut flakes, pumpkin seeds etc.

Around 12-1pm or maybe 2, depends on how busy it is: Usually a burger :ban: carbonara, lamb curry, a fish dish or whatever the hell I want  (but no steak apparently BOOOO)

From then it will be snacky foods, but healthy.

Home: train then eat tuna and alittle pasta, or tuna and baked tattie, or tuna and something.

Dinner: Whatever the missus makes, chicken casserole, fajitas, mince pasta bake&#8230;as long as it has chicken or mince or some animal in it I don't forking care :lol:

I will eat nothing before bed, because dinner is pretty late on around 9pm.

Water will be drunk throughout the day, atleast 6glasses.

Other shift like 9-F, 3-F etc it will not look so good as the place is pretty busy around those times, so eating can be 4hours apart if I'm lucky, so snacking is all I can do.

On rest days I will eat abit more due to training may be lasting more as I can fit extra in.

This is the idea, so 3months maybe more I will stick to this and see how it turns out.

If only I had the time to do Arnies routine :lol: That forking routine is a bitch!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> New routine, i know i just posted one, but I want to see what training arms on a more non direct basis will achieve, could be feck all, but this experiment is never forking ending :lol:
> 
> !!


Bigger arms bro

Less is more


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ur guns are huge as it is ya greedy cvnt :lol: good going bro...although u thought about taking arms out altogether and focusing on weighted dips/weighted chins etc and see how they go? x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Bigger arms bro
> 
> Less is more


I think you're right bro, that's the new routine in motion, so we'll see after a good few months :thumb:



JANIKvonD said:


> ur guns are huge as it is ya greedy cvnt :lol: good going bro...although u thought about taking arms out altogether and focusing on weighted dips/weighted chins etc and see how they go? x


Says you!! Yours are huge :lol: You mean, no day at all for arms? I may give that a go after this experiment bro. Just about to post two days training with couple of pics


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Tuesday workout*

This was done before I started the new routine, but it was the catalyst for the idea for the new routine 

*Shoulder*

*Front raises* - 16kg 2sets 15reps and 13reps

- 18.5kg 3sets 3x9reps

- 16kg 1x11reps (just to get some more reps in)

*Arnie Press* - 16kg 2sets 15reps and 14reps

- 18.5kg 2sets 10reps and 8reps

- 12.5kg 1x14reps (again, for the reps)

*Side laterals* - 11kg 2sets 13reps and 12reps

- 13.5kg 1x8reps (feeling dead now)

*Standing DB shoulder press* - 16kg 2x12reps

- 18.5kg 2x7reps + no shoulders left

*Thursday workout*

I took yesterday off to let shoulders heal abit. Mixed the days up, but will have an extra day off this week, probably tomorrow as I'm going to be working straight after the college interview, where there is a physical involved.

*Back*

*Barbell bent over rows* - 60kg 2sets 23reps and 20reps

- 78kg 2sets 15reps and 12reps

- 83kg 2sets 7reps and 6reps

*Deadlifts* - 83kg 2x10reps

- 91kg 3sets 7reps, 6reps and 7reps (found this difficult today and grip was terrible)

- 78kg 2sets 12reps and 8reps

*One armed DB rows* - 36kg 2x20reps

- 41kg 2sets 14reps and 11reps

- 46kg 2sets 7reps and 8reps

*SLDL's* - 50kg 2sets 12reps and 11reps

- 60kg 2x9reps

- 70kg 1x6reps (couldn't do anymore when I went for the second set)

I'm quite enjoying the 1 body part only routine and putting the abs inbetween sets keeps the sweat pouring :lol:

Here's some pic for yer [email protected] bank


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> I think you're right bro, that's the new routine in motion, so we'll see after a good few months :thumb:


A good few months is exactly right Lee, you have to give something in this game a chance and that in my book would be six months ......I see a few here nad there saying Ill change up my rouithen for a few weeks and see what happens .........fvck all happens in a few weeks .............as you well know healing and growing is a slow process...................... so to give something new a fair chance it also has to be given time

You wont regret it Lee :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Great couple workouts there mate and some cracking strength! 18.5kg (each hand?) front db raises! Impressive mate lol same with your rows!! Deads are p!sh lol thought hobbits were class at this?  PMSL oj bud I take it these are new to the usuall routine?

I can't see pics till tomoro :'(


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> *Tuesday workout*
> 
> This was done before I started the new routine, but it was the catalyst for the idea for the new routine
> 
> ...


Everything awesome .photos the lot , you look a rigth wee solid fvcker :lol: .if I could have repped here I would have ........cant yet. so owe ye


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice worouts mate, funny how your grip went on deads but was good for 46k rows! Shoulders like boulders mate, keep up the good work! :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> A good few months is exactly right Lee, you have to give something in this game a chance and that in my book would be six months ......I see a few here nad there saying Ill change up my rouithen for a few weeks and see what happens .........fvck all happens in a few weeks .............as you well know healing and growing is a slow process...................... so to give something new a fair chance it also has to be given time
> 
> You wont regret it Lee :thumbup1:


I usually give routines 3months, but I may do this one longer bro, maybe 6monther is on the cards for this one, I'm loving it already. I may give all the exercises 6sets and hit the 12-20rep range for the last one.

I know what ye mean dude about people not giving routines or training a decent chance. People think it's an over night thing and thats why they give up with excuses like: I'm not seeing any difference, I can't gain weight, can't loose weight :cursing: Frustrating sh!t tbh...and that's the mates I tried to get training :lol: ...3months or less and they usually stop


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Great couple workouts there mate and some cracking strength! 18.5kg (each hand?) front db raises! Impressive mate lol same with your rows!! Deads are p!sh lol thought hobbits were class at this?  PMSL oj bud I take it these are new to the usuall routine?
> 
> I can't see pics till tomoro :'(


Yeah, I find front db raise quite good bro, probably my best shoulder workout :thumb:

Fork you man! :double ****: :lol: I know dude the deads are terrible, that's all I can fit on the bar and I stopped doing them for awhile like legs, so it's just trying to get it all back  x



Replicator said:


> Everything awesome .photos the lot , you look a rigth wee solid fvcker :lol: .if I could have repped here I would have ........cant yet. so owe ye


No really, I have pegs round the front holding the fat :lol: Thanks bro, hopefully this new routine should improve on all this 



GreedyBen said:


> Nice worouts mate, funny how your grip went on deads but was good for 46k rows! Shoulders like boulders mate, keep up the good work! :thumbup1:


The DB's have rubber grip bro and the bar is bare metal, so the sweat has no probs with the rubber :wacko: . I thot my shoulders we're quite p!ssy until those pics :lol: . Now time for that college interview. HURRAY!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

look solid mate!! shoulders are fukin insane.....reppage x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> look solid mate!! shoulders are fukin insane.....reppage x


Oh yer a gentleman sir. How you doin this morning?? Am sitting in college wondering what's going on with this interview. Seems like a group one :lol: x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hope it goes well


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Yeah, I find front db raise quite good bro, probably my best shoulder workout :thumb:
> 
> Fork you man! :double ****: :lol: I know dude the deads are terrible, that's all I can fit on the bar and I stopped doing them for awhile like legs, so it's just trying to get it all back  x
> 
> ...


Get some liquid chalk mate, best £6 I ever spent!

All the best for the interview!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Oh yer a gentleman sir. How you doin this morning?? Am sitting in college wondering what's going on with this interview. Seems like a group one :lol: x


aww yeh ! good luck buddy.....fukin hate group interviews lol. my morning is going braa, burd in the offive has a tiny top & her t!ts are huge so happy days :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hope it goes well


Thanks Kay, just trying to get my breath back  I'll update later the day about the college thing x



GreedyBen said:


> Get some liquid chalk mate, best £6 I ever spent!
> 
> All the best for the interview!


6quid is not to bad tbh, i heard that sh!t is really sticky tho, hard to get of yer hands? I may invest or maybe those straps with the under hook bit :thumb:



JANIKvonD said:


> aww yeh ! good luck buddy.....fukin hate group interviews lol. my morning is going braa, burd in the offive has a tiny top & her t!ts are huge so happy days :lol:


We were put into teams bro and they had me running a sprint back and forth for 3mins...thot I was gonna die at the end :ban: :lol: Now I need to do my daily routine :yawn: 

Oooo, nice start to your day, ye pervy perv for pervytown...pics please  x


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chalk>straps unless going for a pb 1rm imo.

Sprints? Oww!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'M ****ING IN!!!! YAAAAAASSSSS!!! :2guns: <----- couldn't find a party dude, but if I had guns this is what I do in no particular direction....HIEDS!!!  x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*yeeeehawwwwww*

:cowboy: :cowboy: :cowboy: :cowboy:

WELL DONE BUDDY!! :thumb: NEVER ANY DOUBT


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

:beer: Well done mate! :beer:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

AWE SUM !


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Friday workout*

Well forking awesome news today and got the call just under 2hours after leaving :thumb: Tbh I never thot I would get in due to that god damn cardio session, took me ages to recover after that, some guy said he felt like he was gonna be sick during it, so I didn't feel to bad (and he was football coach) . I need to end these cigs asap, I am cut down to about 5 aday, but if I 'm gonna be doing that sh!t I better chuck I aw together L.

Treated myself to nice wee chest session, oh yeah, I spoil myself rotten 

You can certainly tell I don't do barbell work :lol:

*Chest*

*Flys* - 18.5kg 2sets 22reps and 18reps

- 24kg 2sets 15reps and 12reps

- 31kg 2sets 8reps and 5reps

- 26.5kg 2sets 11reps and 5reps

*Barbell decline chest press* - 65kg 3sets 14reps, 11reps and 12reps

- 78kg 2sets 5reps and 6reps

- 70kg 3sets 9reps, 7reps and 8reps

Not happy with chest press, but each set I was pushing hard and that's what counts 

Cheers for all the congrats :beer: By the end of aw these years am going to be exhausted, but it'll worth it :thumb: X

Here's my music choice for this session, awesome band!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> I usually give routines 3months, but I may do this one longer bro, maybe 6monther is on the cards for this one, I'm loving it already. I may give all the exercises 6sets and hit the 12-20rep range for the last one.
> 
> I know what ye mean dude about people not giving routines or training a decent chance. People think it's an over night thing and thats why they give up with excuses like: I'm not seeing any difference, I can't gain weight, can't loose weight :cursing: Frustrating sh!t tbh...and that's the mates I tried to get training :lol: ...3months or less and they usually stop


Yes absolutely , I change up my routine every ten weeks now ...I meant in general :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Yes absolutely , I change up my routine every ten weeks now ...I meant in general :thumbup1:


damn....i change mine every week pmsl, i need to be more consistant & try progress


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> I'M ****ING IN!!!! YAAAAAASSSSS!!! :2guns: <----- couldn't find a party dude, but if I had guns this is what I do in no particular direction....HIEDS!!!  x


Grats :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> damn....i change mine every week pmsl, i need to be more consistant & try progress


 :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I know I congratulated you but I'm not really sure what for?

Are you doing a hairdressing course or summin ?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I know I congratulated you but I'm not really sure what for?
> 
> Are you doing a hairdressing course or summin ?


dont be daft Tass ................its cake decorating mg:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I've only just deleted that Alan Carr how to stop smoking file, have you still got the original? If so use it :nono:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> I've only just deleted that Alan Carr how to stop smoking file, have you still got the original? If so use it :nono:


Or go to teh docs and ASK for champix ..they block the addictive receptors in teh brain , when I stopped teh second time I found these were great and youget them for months so youget well away from teh urge ..................patches are ****e they still feed you nicotine and you then have to wean yourself off them Champix is the way to go Lee


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

:lol: Tass, it's a Sports Study course  Intentions with the course, is to complete all 4 and get my a*s in Uni and then help kids and teens get into health and fitness :thumb:

Champix is great actually, forgot all about that stuff, had it before, will ask the doc next time am there bro 

Not trained in the last few days, so gotta make up for it today. Had a very annoying pain in my lower back and numbness in leg, some anti-inflammitories and paracetamol is seeming to work atm, so some legs and arms today, but no squats just so I don't aggrivate the lower back area.

GOOD MORNING YALL!!  x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That's great Lee. It's important to do something you really enjoy.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> That's great Lee. It's important to do something you really enjoy.


After coming out those 10+years bro, that's the idea I've had and this will help me towards that, even if it's coaching, it's getting the kids into something better than the other lifestyles around. Definatly something I will love doing for sure bro


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Sunday workout*

Routine is abit mixed up, but alls good, al hit the arms tomorrow and continue as normal with the routine on Tuesday. Good news is&#8230;legs are done :thumb: . Although, felt abit of pain in the groin area on the first rep in the right side, but stretched the focker out and it's fine. Still gubbing the anti-inflammatory and paracetamols and back feels okay today.

*Legs*

*Calf raises* - 70kg 2sets 2x20reps

- 80kg 2sets 2x18reps

- 91kg 2sets 14reps and 12reps (grip getting abit better)

*Lunges* (kg each side) - 16kg 2sets 22reps and 18reps

- 20kg 2sets 16reps and 2x14reps

- 24kg 2sets 10reps and 8reps

*SLDL's* - 50kg 2sets 14reps and 13reps

- 60kg 2sets 10reps and 9reps

- 70kg 2sets 7reps and 6reps

*DB squats* (legs together and weight each side) - 31kg 2sets 2x10reps

Called it a day after that, legs we're pretty fooked.

The weight on the legs is still pretty poor, but it can only get better 

Gotta love some Saxon, new or old sh!t doesn't matter, another awesome band!!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

good leg workout Lee. Just rescently started following this thread. Looking good, keep up the good work!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> good leg workout Lee. Just rescently started following this thread. Looking good, keep up the good work!


Welcome in mate :thumb: Thanks man, the legs are terrible atm am afraid due to neglecting them :ban: But...there on the up and the weight will be added on slowly but surely


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Your waist looksm tiny Lee you forker.

What inchage is it?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Your waist looksm tiny Lee you forker.
> 
> What inchage is it?


Am not entirely sure bro, prob around 28-30, I wear my jeans half wae down my a*se :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You have a woman's waist


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You have a woman's waist


 :lol: My belt is on the last notch bro, ye could be right. I did come from being a skinny focker, probably a good thing


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Evening honey x


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Welcome in mate :thumb: Thanks man, the legs are terrible atm am afraid due to neglecting them :ban: But...there on the up and the weight will be added on slowly but surely


Exactly the same here, neglected my legs for too long when i first started training. Paying for it now thats for sure!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Evening honey x


Evening sweet cheeks. How ye doin? Am watching the fighter. That Bale dude didnae half loose the weight. Reminds of the machinists x



shaunmac said:


> Exactly the same here, neglected my legs for too long when i first started training. Paying for it now thats for sure!


Lol. That's what we get dude. Let's get those fockers trained and love the pain we so deserve :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Evening sweet cheeks. How ye doin? Am watching the fighter. That Bale dude didnae half loose the weight. Reminds of the machinists x
> 
> :


i wasnt too well mate....bedded for about 8 lol. not seen tht film ether, tht the 1 with walberg?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i wasnt too well mate....bedded for about 8 lol. not seen tht film ether, tht the 1 with walberg?


Whats up with ye mate? Cold, man flu? Aye man, that's the Wahlberg guy and christian bale, good film, but gonna finish watching it tonight, quite long.

That's me completed my first day of training, only decent numbers I got is 73 push-ups in a minute, not to shabby I recon  ...now time for my own training  x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> *Whats up with ye mate? Cold, man flu?* Aye man, that's the Wahlberg guy and christian bale, good film, but gonna finish watching it tonight, quite long.
> 
> That's me completed my first day of training, only decent numbers I got is 73 push-ups in a minute, not to shabby I recon  ...now time for my own training  x


not sure mate, might have been they 10pints of guiness i had lol.....i dont drink guiness but its all they had, musta been sponsoring it or sumin.

73pushups in a min?!....dunno if id even manage 73 pushups pmsl


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> not sure mate, might have been they 10pints of guiness i had lol.....i dont drink guiness but its all they had, musta been sponsoring it or sumin.
> 
> 73pushups in a min?!....dunno if id even manage 73 pushups pmsl


May be the guinness dude, stuff tastes like sh!t, but then again, i was a lager drinker :rolleye:

74 is what I meant...I heard a girl say "look at him over there! F*cking machine" :lol: ...doesn't half boost ye tbh...I told her I was born this way


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> May be the guinness dude, stuff tastes like sh!t, but then again, i was a lager drinker :rolleye:
> 
> 74 is what I meant...I heard a girl say "look at him over there! F*cking machine" :lol: ...doesn't half boost ye tbh...I told her I was born this way


thought u trained at home? u doing pushups in the girls toilets in work like? lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> thought u trained at home? u doing pushups in the girls toilets in work like? lol


Lol. I do bro. That was at college, the fitness side of the day. But learn I have free gym access in college. Ye forking dancer.!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Am not entirely sure bro, prob around 28-30, I wear my jeans half wae down my a*se :lol:


Well measure it and post it up FFS !! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Well measure it and post it up FFS !! :whistling: :lol:


Ye gotta mind that's my posing waist line...am really fat as f*ck :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Ye gotta mind that's my posing waist line...am really fat as f*ck :lol:


Tell us something we didn't know  lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

If you liked that film 'the Fighter', seek out a documentary called 'High on crack street', it's got the real people in it.

Hows the legs now mate? I find db lunges the most dom-tastic exercise for legs!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

-AC- said:


> 8 reps with 180kg on squats at 12 stone bodyweight!!!! jesus christ thats awesome.
> 
> i want to see a video lol. just kidding mate you're mental strong.


Yep thats pretty insane


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Tell us something we didn't know  lol


I'll tell ye something yer gonna know in time...That new Total Recall film is sh!t x



GreedyBen said:


> If you liked that film 'the Fighter', seek out a documentary called 'High on crack street', it's got the real people in it.
> 
> Hows the legs now mate? I find db lunges the most dom-tastic exercise for legs!


That on youtube?? Legs feel good bro, yeah those DB lunges are shocking on the a*se and legs :lol:



infernal0988 said:


> Yep thats pretty insane


I miss those days  ...although now with a free gym with access only for the people on a Sports Study course, I can have that good ol squat rack back, hurray!!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Lee!!! 

Crackin new avi mate backs looking great your like the love handle-less version of me :lol: :lol:

Might be the angle its took at but are you either a dwarf or have you got 5 foot legs holding up a 1 foot high body.. :confused1:

Or maybe it's just my wierd mind :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Lee!!!
> 
> Crackin new avi mate backs looking great your like the love handle-less version of me :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


PMSL!! na he's a dwarf mate


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL!! na he's a dwarf mate


Fair enough I wasnt sure


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well Brave is amazing


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Fair enough I wasnt sure


Lol, am 5'9 bro. The missus is almost 6foot, so it's def the angle :rolleye: . Good to see ye back sir


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well Brave is amazing


Yeah, i quite liked that...but Expendables 2 beats em all


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Yeah, i quite liked that...but Expendables 2 beats em all


Unfortunately I don't get to see adult films anymore lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

evening Lee


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Unfortunately I don't get to see adult films anymore lol


It's not porn ye dirty fockers :lol:



Replicator said:


> evening Lee


Evening sir. Am right intae work aft3r college...well forked dude


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> It's not porn ye dirty fockers :lol:
> 
> Evening sir. Am right intae work aft3r college...well forked dude


decorating today again and im forked too LOL


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm off to bed....it's forking time  x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finally subbed! .D about time eh?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> decorating today again and im forked too LOL


Time to put our feet up and have a cup of tea bro


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm off to bed....it's forking time  x


I'll be round to read ye a wee story soon  :lol: x



infernal0988 said:


> finally subbed! .D about time eh?


Lol, like everything else, my sh!t is very elusive and hard to find :lol: Welcome in bro :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, so training done today was all done at college. And f*ck me it's something new, good? don't know yet, but certainly different.

Spent the morning until 12 getting the gym induction (a gym that us sports study student can only get access to i might add with much joy  ) and did 30mins cardio then used the mahcines for another 30mins, then went onto our 1RM, which was fun. At lunch I spent an hour in the gym doing chest, cables, pec deck, chest press, abit weird being on machines again. I will post the results along with my workout routine for tomorrow.

After that it was hockey for 2hours, learning for 1 and a few games which my team won 2 out of 3 of  . Loved that sh!t! Apparently it's a skill game...I thot it was a contact sport :lol: In which I mean contact with that d*mn fence  ...heres a pic of my injury...the shoulder only started hurting at the end of work...

 <---- F*ck sake, this is the extremely over exaggerated number of times I have tried to post this :cursing:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Okay, so training done today was all done at college. And f*ck me it's something new, good? don't know yet, but certainly different.
> 
> Spent the morning until 12 getting the gym induction (a gym that us sports study student can only get access to i might add with much joy  ) and did 30mins cardio then used the mahcines for another 30mins, then went onto our 1RM, which was fun. At lunch I spent an hour in the gym doing chest, cables, pec deck, chest press, abit weird being on machines again. I will post the results along with my workout routine for tomorrow.
> 
> ...


All good M8 except for the shoulder ........


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> All good M8 except for the shoulder ........


Thanks bro, it's given me a bit of jip iday, but still got abit of back done at college, nothing extensive...will write it up as soon as I get from work mate, just hiven a cuppa and oot again  ...never ending


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Need some ideas or a solution here dudes. I recon all this working out will cause some over training and gains will cease to exist. I have already dropped weight to just over 11stone, which is not good due to the working and not being able to get my meals in. So I suspect this situation will only get worse with all the cardio and training and college. My plan is still to get up on stage in 3years and I really don't want this to slip by or I've done all this for nothing. Any ideas on this?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I'll be round to read ye a wee story soon  :lol: x
> 
> Lol, like everything else, my sh!t is very elusive and hard to find :lol: Welcome in bro :thumb:


Mate you should start on the juice !!! Ripp that body a new arshole!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate you should start on the juice !!! Ripp that body a new arshole!


That's ordered bro. But will it be enough to stop the loss of gains?? 11 stone is 1 stone drop in 2weeks.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> That's ordered bro. But will it be enough to stop the loss of gains?? 11 stone is 1 stone drop in 2weeks.


Mate 2 tips first one huge tupperware box for all your food bring it with you where ever you go nr 2 Test at 500-600mg EW for 15 weeks.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Need some ideas or a solution here dudes. I recon all this working out will cause some over training and gains will cease to exist. I have already dropped weight to just over 11stone, which is not good due to the working and not being able to get my meals in. So I suspect this situation will only get worse with all the cardio and training and college. My plan is still to get up on stage in 3years and I really don't want this to slip by or I've done all this for nothing. Any ideas on this?


try this ..........Train less exercises and only train 3 times a week ..no speciifc shoulder exercises till shoulder is better and cut out half the cardio if poss

Eat a big meal at bedtime ...............yes i know .......but yes at bedtime .

If you cant get them cals in during the day at least give your body some decent cals at nigth to work on while you sleep .......we only grow when we are sleeping .


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate 2 tips first one huge tupperware box for all your food bring it with you where ever you go nr 2 Test at 500-600mg EW for 15 weeks.


I think the tupperware is the only option to get this food in. The boys in the kitchen give me a couple of meals but there spaced up and don't make up for the amount work I do. I got an order of 20ml each of sus, deca and 100dbol coming bro, taking its time but I never knew the dude was on holiday



Replicator said:


> try this ..........Train less exercises and only train 3 times a week ..no speciifc shoulder exercises till shoulder is better and cut out half the cardio if poss
> 
> Eat a big meal at bedtime ...............yes i know .......but yes at bedtime .
> 
> If you cant get them cals in during the day at least give your body some decent cals at nigth to work on while you sleep .......we only grow when we are sleeping .


Taking yer advice as we speak sir, may be a bit unclean, but throwing pizza down the neck right now 

Shoulder was agony in work today, so will lay of it as much as possible...but the cardio is really part of the course, no running away from this one :rollyeyes: ...see what I did there


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> I think the tupperware is the only option to get this food in. The boys in the kitchen give me a couple of meals but there spaced up and don't make up for the amount work I do. I got an order of 20ml each of sus, deca and 100dbol coming bro, taking its time but I never knew the dude was on holiday
> 
> Taking yer advice as we speak sir, may be a bit unclean, but throwing pizza down the neck right now
> 
> Shoulder was agony in work today, so will lay of it as much as possible...but the cardio is really part of the course, no running away from this one :rollyeyes: ...see what I did there


got ya on the cardio..have to load up on them carbs at breakfast as well as protien . Porridge man ...the other scottish national breakfast


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I think the tupperware is the only option to get this food in. The boys in the kitchen give me a couple of meals but there spaced up and don't make up for the amount work I do. I got an order of 20ml each of sus, deca and 100dbol coming bro, taking its time but I never knew the dude was on holiday
> 
> Taking yer advice as we speak sir, may be a bit unclean, but throwing pizza down the neck right now
> 
> Shoulder was agony in work today, so will lay of it as much as possible...but the cardio is really part of the course, no running away from this one :rollyeyes: ...see what I did there


When you get home make all your food for the next day store it in tuppeware in the fridge then take it to work simple  I have mine in a air tight 3 liter tupperware lunchbox


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

What you done to your shoulder mate? Can't see the pic 

Take it easy if you think you've injured it.

Your going to have to up the cals by the sound of it mate, get all the free food you can from work, leftovers/unused stuff (obv not off punters plates) and freeze it in little freezer bags, then you can defrost and eat at your leisure!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows the shudder the day son? x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> got ya on the cardio..have to load up on them carbs at breakfast as well as protien . Porridge man ...the other scottish national breakfast


Finished that pizza off (2 slices) and ate chicken curry (home made) straight after. Missus is sorted the tupperware of tuna pasta out at this moment for college. Funny how my diet will look a typical bulking diet now, but I won't gain as one would expect :lol:



infernal0988 said:


> When you get home make all your food for the next day store it in tuppeware in the fridge then take it to work simple  I have mine in a air tight 3 liter tupperware lunchbox


The missus usually makes nice big dishes, so I will just take the left over from that for throughout the next day :thumb: I'll be going though the journals for food ideas very soon, so yous all better have some good dishes hidden away in those pages


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> What you done to your shoulder mate? Can't see the pic
> 
> Take it easy if you think you've injured it.
> 
> Your going to have to up the cals by the sound of it mate, get all the free food you can from work, leftovers/unused stuff (obv not off punters plates) and freeze it in little freezer bags, then you can defrost and eat at your leisure!


I went right into the fence on a tackle during hockey mate, forking great game all the same :thumb:

Aye, well that's always an option I guess. I wouldn't eat of punters plates, but the the f*cking waiters and waitresses do, dirty scumbags :lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> hows the shudder the day son? x


Still abit sore bro, woke up and the whole arm was numb during the night (wasn't lying on it). It's abit clicky, but I recon will heal well. How you doin man? x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im doing superb!! back sesh tonight and a soak in the jacuzzi 

yourself? x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im doing superb!! back sesh tonight and a soak in the jacuzzi
> 
> yourself? x


Dude! That sounds awesome man!! I'm just about to leave for college, some volunteering today and tomorrow is kyaking (<---canny spell and f*ck google :lol: ), mountain biking and something else, like a team building thing all day... x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuk off ya cvnt.....im way to apply for college! lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk off ya cvnt.....im way to apply for college! lol


 :lol: Its pretty good man, but exhausting...worth it if you want to get into sports and coaching  x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> :lol: Its pretty good man, but exhausting...worth it if you want to get into sports and coaching  x


fuk a day of all that then coming home to a house full of hyper kids lol x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk a day of all that then coming home to a house full of hyper kids lol x


It's not pleasant to say the least. Just sent them out to the park for some nice fresh air with the missus while i get some training done....or sleep :lol: x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> It's not pleasant to say the least. Just sent them out to the park for some nice fresh air with the missus while i get some training done....or sleep :lol: x


then afterwards u just take it easy son....tell the mrs i said so


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> then afterwards u just take it easy son....tell the mrs i said so


That's a shout boss :thumb:

It's supposed to be a shoulder session today, so I'm thinking maybe legs instead with some light shoulder work for a half decent routine. Everything else has really been trained, it's no the best having a shoulder injury, everything else is f*cked :cursing: x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> That's a shout boss :thumb:
> 
> It's supposed to be a shoulder session today, so I'm thinking maybe legs instead with some light shoulder work for a half decent routine. Everything else has really been trained, it's no the best having a shoulder injury, everything else is f*cked :cursing: x


aye maybe skip it mate, resting a bar over it for squats aint gonna do it justice either x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> aye maybe skip it mate, resting a bar over it for squats aint gonna do it justice either x


I've sacked squats for a while bro, due to lower back pain and numbness in right leg. It'll just be lunges and calf raises, but calf raises are done with BB behind my back just holding the weight in hands. The whole 1stone loss is doing my nut in bro, can't wait to get on this cycle, meals have been upped, kept cleanish, but don't mind the dirty ones thrown for the cals. Anymore injuries and al need to get sown up like frankinstien and it'll be aw your body parts al be using :devil2: :lol: x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Squat you fcukin pussy !


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol. Not yet mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*All of this weeks workout*

So I started college Monday and alls been going well, first week done and feel shattered tbh. All these other sports, cardio and my own routine to fit in, hard going, but just need to adjust to it all.

*Monday* was sh!t load of cardio and another fitness test

*Tuesday* was gym day, hurray!! 30min cardio, then induction on machines. I stayed there during lunch and did a chest session, was abit tired after the course cr*p but got some stuff done:

*Chest press* - 42.5kg 2x12reps

- 50kg 2x12reps

- 60kg 1x12reps

- 70kg 1x7reps (been using dumbells for so long, this feels weird)

*Cables* ( weight each side, I recon it's in lbs) - 10lbs 1x20+reps

- 20kg 1x16reps

- 25kg 1x16reps

- 30kg 1x10reps

*Peck deck* - 40kg 2sets 16reps and 17reps

- 50kg 2sets 10reps and 8reps

*Wednesday* was hockey day

*Thursday* was back

*Back*

*Lat pulldowns* - 50kg 2x16reps

- 60kg 2sets 12reps and 14reps

- 70kg 2sets 8reps and 7reps

*Seated rows* - 50kg 4sets 16reps, 10reps and 2x8reps

And I threw in some bent over rows staying at 60kg and doing between 10-14reps (never wrote this down)

*Friday *was kayaking, Canadian canoeing, mountain biking and team building. It was a great, but needless to say am forked!! :lol:

Managed a shoulder session today, just to see how it would fair after the hockey injury. It did not bad, but will keep that session sh!tty for awhile.

*Shoulders*

*Front raises *- 11kg 2x15reps each side

- 16kg 2sets 10reps and 9reps each side

- 18.5kg 2sets 7reps and 6reps each side

*Arnie press *- 16kg 2x12reps

- 18.5kg 2sets 7reps and 6reps

I tried some side laterals after that, but felt it wasn't a good idea. Slowly does it with this shoulder  ...

*Some nice Pantera for this workout...Vulgar Display is THE best album *


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Jolley Hockey Sticks. What, what snort


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Jolley Hockey Sticks. What, what snort


Apparently everyone has played hockey at school, i never, brutal bastards (for pussies) :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, it's time to go be a good daddy and shower my birthday boy today with pressies till me hates me for wrapping them up so much :lol:

He's 3 today!! I would love to be 3 again


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Have fun bro. Awesome stuff.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Well, it's time to go be a good daddy and shower my birthday boy today with pressies till me hates me for wrapping them up so much :lol:
> 
> He's 3 today!! I would love to be 3 again


Get him a pair of pink light dumbells  Gotta start early you know


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Have fun bro. Awesome stuff.


It was good day bro, although I never seen any other pressies other than the ones I gave him, so am abit p*ssed off at that. He loved the remote mini car i got, my other boy and her twins were annoying the heck outa him to get a shot :lol:



infernal0988 said:


> Get him a pair of pink light dumbells  Gotta start early you know


Hahahaha, well maybe he can get them second hand once yer finished with em :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> It was good day bro, although I never seen any other pressies other than the ones I gave him, so am abit p*ssed off at that. He loved the remote mini car i got, my other boy and her twins were annoying the heck outa him to get a shot :lol:
> 
> Hahahaha, well maybe he can get them second hand once yer finished with em :thumb:


Yeah their to heavy for me i had to switch to the purple ones


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah their to heavy for me i had to switch to the purple ones


 :lol: is it not the baby blue ones ye mean...I should kn...I mean...i haven't a forking clue :rolleye:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

awerigth bud :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> :lol: is it not the baby blue ones ye mean...I should kn...I mean...i haven't a forking clue :rolleye:


yeah its the blue ones pink ones was just to much for me... Could barely lift them off the rack :tongue:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> awerigth bud :thumbup1:


Good evening bro. How ye doin? Thanks for the rep btw :thumb:



infernal0988 said:


> yeah its the blue ones pink ones was just to much for me... Could barely lift them off the rack :tongue:


I'm no surprised...the pink ones are that heavy I farted and had to end the session!! Stick with the blue, ye'll make the boys wink (pink is the fallacy)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy birthday!!!!!!! (pass that on lol)

That is 1 mad fukin week you've had yourself babe lol....wee bit envious I must admit. X


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh fawk yeah congrats man!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Happy birthday!!!!!!! (pass that on lol)
> 
> That is 1 mad fukin week you've had yourself babe lol....wee bit envious I must admit. X


I will that message on bro 

Aye. No half mad, am paying fur it noo, deed on my feet tbh. But has been awesome :thumb: x



infernal0988 said:


> Oh fawk yeah congrats man!


Thanks bro, the wee man had a great day


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Monday workout*

So at college I done the rest of the machines for the 1rm and pretty much got the stack on most the leg machines, 200kg leg press which was surprised about since my legs ar now sh!t and it was easy. I done some chest on the machines, peck deck, cables, pull overs and chest press and some light flys at lunch but never had damn pad to write it down. Home now and did chest to finish the whole chest day off

*Chest*

*Flys* - 18.5kg 2sets 20reps and 18reps

- 24kg 2sets 2x14reps

- 29kg 2sets 8reps and 6reps

*DB chest press* - 29kg 3sets 7reps, 10reps and 8reps (complete failure at the end, so dropped the weight)

- 24kg 3sets 11reps, 12reps and 10reps

Just a quicky really, away to work now&#8230;but I leave you&#8230;

*With this&#8230;. *


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Good stuff Lee , im off to train legs rigth now


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Good stuff Lee , im off to train legs rigth now


Nice bro, enjoy the no walking for a few hours :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hows it going mate, is the hectic schedule cathing up with you yet?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Hows it going mate, is the hectic schedule cathing up with you yet?


Getting used to it abit now bro, but yeah, it's no half hectic :blink:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Tuesday workout*

Done a load of CV work today, on the stepper, x trainer and rower. Then went into a leg session at lunch with a abit of back. Good to be back on the machines for legs&#8230;however&#8230;they don't have a forking squat rack!! :cursing: WTF!!

Then played some basketball for 15mins before lunch was done and then straight onto 2hours of hockey and only lost one game :thumb:

Anyhoo, came home a done my own back session&#8230;

*Back*

*One armed rows* - 24kg 1x30reps each side (warm up)

- 36kg 2x20reps each side

- 44kg 2sets 14reps and 12reps each side

- 46kg 2sets 11reps and 10reps

*SLDL's* - 50kg 2sets 15reps and 14reps

- 60kg 2x10reps

- 70kg 2sets 9reps and 7reps

*Bent over barbell rows* - 60kg 2x16reps

- 70kg 2sets 10reps and 9reps

Felt that was enough since I had already done back on the machines. Will have to remember to write the college workout down&#8230;

Here's a bicep side chest pic


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Good stuff Lee


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's an oldish vid of some dips mate...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well that looked forking exhausting lol!! Nice vid mate, thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Looking good mate, biceps defo stand out as a strong point. :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Looking good mate, biceps defo stand out as a strong point. :thumbup1:


Thanks bro. Not training the arms directly seems to work for me


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> *Tuesday workout*
> 
> Done a load of CV work today, on the stepper, x trainer and rower. Then went into a leg session at lunch with a abit of back. Good to be back on the machines for legs&#8230;however&#8230;they don't have a forking squat rack!! :cursing: WTF!!
> 
> ...


WHORE !!!!!

Looking good lee, Wish my arms grew like that doing no direct work !!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> WHORE !!!!!
> 
> Looking good lee, Wish my arms grew like that doing no direct work !!


I only just started this new workout bro, about 2-3weeks in and it's no to bad


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rub it in why dont you !!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Rub it in why dont you !!!!


 :lol: I will put myself on the naughty step right now


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Thanks bro. Not training the arms directly seems to work for me


most are too scared to not do them .................it takes real men to NOT do them bwahahahaahah :lol: :thumbup1: you would do accesorry exercises for them a few weeks before a show if you were that way inclined but if not whats the point, they get loads of work from all other exercises except legs


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Rub it in why dont you !!!!


Come to think about it mate, am lying :ban: :lol:

I have a day for biceps and triceps (which is today), but only train em once a week, but i think ive missed a week, so just gonna train em once, every two weeks. as Rep says, they get trained anyhoo as a secondry muscle group about twice a week, so no need to hammer them i recon. New routine, but will see how it goes :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Wednesday workout*

Went into college for a workout early, not to bad, but nothing beats free weights when it comes to training. Machines are boring (except the leg ones) 

*Biceps and triceps*

*Chins close grip for biceps* - 4sets 20reps, 16reps, 17reps and 12reps

*Ming Dips* (but with no weight, like a girl  ) - 4sets 2x18reps, 26reps and 16reps

*Bicep curl machine* - 35kg 2x16reps

- 45kg 2x10reps

*Tricep pushdowns* - 50kg 2x18reps

- 60kg 2sets 16reps and 9reps

- 65kg 2x7reps

*Cable bicep curls* - 40kg 2sets 20reps and 16reps

- 50kg 1x11reps

- 60kg 1x8reps (had to run to class after this)

Got home and finished my day with some free weights&#8230;Hurray!! :thumb:

*Kick backs* (reps each side) - 11kg 1x24reps

- 16kg 2sets 16reps and 14reps

- 18.5kg 2sets 10reps and 9reps

*Skull crushers* - 20kg 2x20reps

- 30kg 2sets 10reps and 9reps

*Barbell bicep curls* - 35kg 2sets 24reps and 20reps

- 45kg 2sets 12reps and 11reps

- 50kg 2sets 10reps and 8reps

*Hammer curls* (reps each side) - 18.5kg 2sets 13reps and 12reps

- 24kg 2sets 8reps and 7reps

*Now to sit down and eat a much needed reward of chicken balls with satay sauce and beef curry* 

Here's a wee tricep or back pic, canny tell since it only uploading one of them, don't know which one though :lol:



Night all X


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> *Wednesday workout*
> 
> Went into college for a workout early, not to bad, but nothing beats free weights when it comes to training. Machines are boring (except the leg ones)
> 
> ...


Loving it mate !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Lee you sluttttt


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Loving it mate !


Is that question or statement? Yes to the possible question and more half naked pics coming just for you for the statement!! HURRAY!! 



Tassotti said:


> Lee you sluttttt


Same above applies here too :lol:

How you doin bro??


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

too much arm work going on in here i see :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looking very well leester keep up the good work mate, and FU with your chicken satay balls and sh1t lol... :crying:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> too much arm work going on in here i see :lol:


 :lol: I know man, i should give this sh!t a break afore i become a bicep boy 



flinty90 said:


> looking very well leester keep up the good work mate, and FU with your chicken satay balls and sh1t lol... :crying:


Hammering bro, as much as I can fit in at the moment, eating tonnes also  . It was amazing just so ye know :001_tt2: x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

eating alot i see? Hungry as of late then? :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Friday workout*

Enjoyed a session free day yesterday, just worked, checked out the school I'm going to be volunteering in and ate lots 

Was able to up the weights abit for the chest by cutting some of grip bit of, so just enough room for my hands :lol:

*Chest*

*Flys* - 18.5kg 2sets 28reps and 23reps

- 24kg 2x16sets

- 31kg 2sets 10reps and 7reps

*DB chest press* - 31kg 2x10reps

- 33.5kg 2sets 8reps and 6reps

- 29kg 2sets 12reps and 7reps

*Pullovers* - 29kg 3sets 14reps, 20reps and 16reps

Will probably do more tonight after work, time is of the essence at the moment and demon work beckons&#8230;boooo!!

*Looked in the mirror today and asked this question and SNAP!! This m*therf*cker said the same * :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> eating alot i see? Hungry as of late then? :whistling:


 :innocent: ...emmmmm...something along those lines bro :rolleye:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> :innocent: ...emmmmm...something along those lines bro :rolleye:


I seeeeee must be that their celltech :laugh:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I seeeeee must be that their celltech :laugh:


Just so everyone knows, it's cause yer wee fat c*ck (chode) widened my a*shole too much and I've not stopped sh!tting since!!  :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Just so everyone knows, it's cause yer wee fat c*ck (chode) widened my a*shole too much and I've not stopped sh!tting since!!  :lol:


OMFG That was supposed to be secret ! :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> OMFG That was supposed to be secret ! :lol:


The chode? or the a*s pounding? I thot ye just worked yer way roon uk-m bro? Common knowledge is what i thot that information was :whistling:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Here's a wee tricep or back pic, canny tell since it only uploading one of them, don't know which one though :lol:
> 
> View attachment 93585
> 
> ...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> That would be Terry the tri then
> 
> looking big Lee you back in full swing now then matey?


Aye, that's Terry the tricep :lol: Could do with some better lighting to show it better, but that's yer wack

Thanks bro, aye getting well into the swing of things now mate, making do with the equipment I got. But got a gym at college that is free to us sports studies students so that helps. No really a fan of the machines, nothing beats free weights for me.

Been checking in on yours bro, silently watching like a creepy cvnt lol. How you finding the powerlifting scene?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

In!

Better late than never i suppose


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Aye, that's Terry the tricep :lol: Could do with some better lighting to show it better/QUOTE]
> 
> An application of baby oil and some downlighting work wonders I'm told


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> In!
> 
> Better late than never i suppose


Welcome in bro :thumb:



GreedyBen said:


> Lol, we are told alot of things we haven't tried ourselves :innocent: :lol: Once i reach a decent size i will give that ago bro :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Afternoon bud


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Afternoon bud


Good afternoon sir  How ye doin? Am just about to hit a shoulder session, to much procrastination going on here :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Smash it lee ya wee monkey


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Smash it lee ya wee monkey


My inspiration for the day!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

haha. Your form needs a bit of work there Lee


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> haha. Your form needs a bit of work there Lee


I know bro, ama forking nightmare at this sh!t, nae wunner i have shoulder problems :lol:

Talking about shoulders, how's yours doin??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

stop talking to me and get lifting


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> stop talking to me and get lifting


Yes Boss!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy weekend ya sexual predator!.....or is it victim?? Lol.

How's ya? X


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Saturday Workout*

Got onto the chopping of these dumbells and now got 36's for flys, hurray!! 

Got a nice shoulder session done today. The right is still giving me problems, but didn't blow the heck out of it on this session, could definitely feel I could do more, but safety first :thumb:

*Shoulders*

*Front raises* (reps each side) - 16kg 2sets 18reps and 15reps

- 18.5kg 2sets 12reps and 10reps

- 20.5kg 2x7reps

*Rear delt flys* - 18.5kg 2x22reps

- 24kg 2sets 16reps and 13reps

- 29kg 2sets 7reps and 6reps

*Arnie press* - 16kg 2sets 15reps and 12reps

- 18.5kg 2x12reps

- 20.5kg 2sets 9reps and 6reps

*DB standing press* - 16kg 2sets 16reps and 12reps

- 18.5kg 2sets 10reps and 8reps

Feel good after that workout and got alittle bit more done than last time, so quite pleased with it.

*Trying to upload pics and and all 3 are not posting, what's going on with this sh!t!!*

Anyhoo, here's some music :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Happy weekend ya sexual predator!.....or is it victim?? Lol.
> 
> How's ya? X


I'm a victim of being a sexual predator :lol:

Not bad bro, working this weekend, really want to call in pad and mick, but that's not how i roll 

How you doin man, enjoying yer weekend hunny? x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm 'on it' as we speak  what u getting involve in?

That's some awesome flys btw !!!! Xx


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm 'on it' as we speak  what u getting involve in?
> 
> That's some awesome flys btw !!!! Xx


On it, i presume that's booze and not the missus yer talking about :lol:

Am having a quite one bro, getting a dirty low down Domino's 

Aye, i will be trying 35's on my next chest day next week and see how i go :thumb: x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> On it, i presume that's booze and not the missus yer talking about :lol:
> 
> Am having a quite one bro, getting a dirty low down Domino's
> 
> Aye, i will be trying 35's on my next chest day next week and see how i go :thumb: x


36kg flys ...really mg: !!per dumbell?? you sure bro..is that not 36 lb ... iif so is that with arms straight out and just a slight bend at the elbow as how flys are done

and can I ask why are you trying 35s when you have already done 36s


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> 36kg flys ...really mg: !!per dumbell?? you sure bro..is that not 36 lb ... iif so is that with arms straight out and just a slight bend at the elbow as how flys are done
> 
> and can I ask why are you trying 35s when you have already done 36s


Lol. Dude, there is a confusion going on here. Ive only done 31s for flys. And definatly correct, I train at home, so i set it up myself bro. Form is good mate and done slow as not to aggrevate the right shoulder. The drop may not be as low as most would like, but I can't do that with suffering. Seems to work well for me :thumb:

*oh wait i see where ye got confused, i meant to write 36's on that last comment to Janik


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Lol. Dude, there is a confusion going on here. Ive only done 31s for flys. And definatly correct, I train at home, so i set it up myself bro. Form is good mate and done slow as not to aggrevate the right shoulder. The drop may not be as low as most would like, but I can't do that with suffering. Seems to work well for me :thumb:
> 
> *oh wait i see where ye got confused, i meant to write 36's on that last comment to Janik


hey mate good weights there, i cant do flys with much over 15 kg fcuks with my shoulder too much .. nice work though X


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> hey mate good weights there, i cant do flys with much over 15 kg fcuks with my shoulder too much .. nice work though X


How you doin bro? The flys have went up really well dude, since all i do for chest is DB work, really enjoying it...not interested in bench tbh and it's the best chest growth ive had recently :thumb: My right shoulder is the bitch dude :lol: but it's nothing i can't push past and i know when to call it quits  . I find a couple of light sets, sets the shoulder of comfortably for the rest of the session x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> How you doin bro? The flys have went up really well dude, since all i do for chest is DB work, really enjoying it...not interested in bench tbh and it's the best chest growth ive had recently :thumb: My right shoulder is the bitch dude :lol: but it's nothing i can't push past and i know when to call it quits  . I find a couple of light sets, sets the shoulder of comfortably for the rest of the session x


im good mate thanks.. i use flyes for a couple of sets along with straight arm pulldowns and tricep pushdowns to warm up for chest session X but still only go up to 15 kg !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> im good mate thanks.. i use flyes for a couple of sets along with straight arm pulldowns and tricep pushdowns to warm up for chest session X but still only go up to 15 kg !!!


That seem like a good idea mate. I may try that for my first part of my chest session in college next week. The machines really f*ck the shoulder, not nice  . It'll go up in time mate, what happened to yer shoulder out of interest?? Or is it just training related? x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> That seem like a good idea mate. I may try that for my first part of my chest session in college next week. The machines really f*ck the shoulder, not nice  . It'll go up in time mate, what happened to yer shoulder out of interest?? Or is it just training related? x


heavy cable crossovers mate has totally knackered it.... but its pretty good at minute just got to avoid Cable crossovers ... to be fair though im not going to worry about it theres plenty more exercises to crack on with to do same thing...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> heavy cable crossovers mate has totally knackered it.... but its pretty good at minute just got to avoid Cable crossovers ... to be fair though im not going to worry about it theres plenty more exercises to crack on with to do same thing...


Cross overs eh, nae bloody wunner bro. I hate watching people doing that, especially skinny dudes when there arms go back  or when they put to much weight on and f*cking around trying to get the weight out :lol:

There is plenty more, my chest is pullovers (lightish), flys, db decline flys/chest press and flat DB chest press when at home, and various other sh!t with the college chest workout, but don't go mental on that one, usually leave it all for the home workout


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Lol. Dude, there is a confusion going on here. Ive only done 31s for flys. And definatly correct, I train at home, so i set it up myself bro. Form is good mate and done slow as not to aggrevate the right shoulder. The drop may not be as low as most would like, but I can't do that with suffering. Seems to work well for me :thumb:
> 
> *oh wait i see where ye got confused, i meant to write 36's on that last comment to Janik


Well done then m8 ...Once you do the 35s you will be doing flys with same as I can only flat bench press with for 2 sets of 15 LOL


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice workout mate, good to hear you aren't pushing the shoulders too much.

Well impressed with the rear delt flyes :thumbup1: thats good going in my books! I love these but my rib cage don't :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Well done then m8 ...Once you do the 35s you will be doing flys with same as I can only flat bench press with for 2 sets of 15 LOL


Oh, i don't think al be hitting the 15reps anytime soon bro, my arms would fall off :lol: I will give them a try next week and see how i do :thumb:



GreedyBen said:


> Nice workout mate, good to hear you aren't pushing the shoulders too much.
> 
> Well impressed with the rear delt flyes :thumbup1: thats good going in my books! I love these but my rib cage don't :lol:


Aye, canny be playing with the only part of the body ye need for upper body work bro. The rear delts were hard and on the 29's i had to really fight for those extra reps, I love em mate


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning cronnie


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Morning cronnie


Afternoon bro! Just back from sh!tty work, how ye doin man?? x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Afternoon bro! Just back from sh!tty work, how ye doin man?? x


Alls well here m8


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

HELLO


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

On stage yet Lee ya wee ape ?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> On stage yet Lee ya wee ape ?


Dont put up wi tha Lee .....gee him a glesga kiss special


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope all is well mate!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Hope all is well mate!


Bump this ..where are ye bud ??


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Am here, just needing to sort out some time management issues, with college, family, work etc. The missus started working, so I'm stuck between quiting my job so the kids have a parent around for a decent time, or stay in work, get money and be physically and mentally exhausted all the time. Tried training yesterday and I lost my energy 6sets in and couldn't lift after that. The problem is, she's abit of lazy cvnt and when she wisnae working she would be on FB, internet aw day or watching telly (she's no fat btw, lol) and no or very little cleaning would get done, so it would p!ss me off and on my days off or half days I was cleaning the damn house, which affects my training time and just p!sses me off more. Also her inability to see that her decisions effect other peoples life, like taking for granted her friend will just take the kids throughout the day without paying her, which I have been paying her so she don't think she isn't being taking for granted. So I take the kids off her as soon as I get back, so I'm not getting any studying done for this course! Things have been a bit tough on my side, but seems to me like she's clueless about it all. I have brought it up of course as I don't let things not be said which need to be said. her reply's are usually walk away, go huffy, or say something along the lines if "Yeah, i know", but doesn't correct the issue. Now she recons she's going to blackpool with her work, while money is tight as f*ck. There is more to this, but I think ye get my point...at the end of the day I'm close to kinda snapping here unless things change, I couldn't imagine my life without this woman, so this sh!t is really hard atm.

Anyhoooo....Gonna train some, shoulders and triceps today asap and then off to sh!tty work. On a good note the college course is awesome, spent thursday volunteering at a primary school and took P1, 2s and 3s for P.E and they loved it


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

No point in driving yourself into the ground Lee ... you are going to have to sort all this out with your Mrs otherwise it will just get worse ....


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Am here, just needing to sort out some time management issues, with college, family, work etc. The missus started working, so I'm stuck between quiting my job so the kids have a parent around for a decent time, or stay in work, get money and be physically and mentally exhausted all the time. Tried training yesterday and I lost my energy 6sets in and couldn't lift after that. The problem is, she's abit of lazy cvnt and when she wisnae working she would be on FB, internet aw day or watching telly (she's no fat btw, lol) and no or very little cleaning would get done, so it would p!ss me off and on my days off or half days I was cleaning the damn house, which affects my training time and just p!sses me off more. Also her inability to see that her decisions effect other peoples life, like taking for granted her friend will just take the kids throughout the day without paying her, which I have been paying her so she don't think she isn't being taking for granted. So I take the kids off her as soon as I get back, so I'm not getting any studying done for this course! Things have been a bit tough on my side, but seems to me like she's clueless about it all. I have brought it up of course as I don't let things not be said which need to be said. her reply's are usually walk away, go huffy, or say something along the lines if "Yeah, i know", but doesn't correct the issue. Now she recons she's going to blackpool with her work, while money is tight as f*ck. There is more to this, but I think ye get my point...at the end of the day I'm close to kinda snapping here unless things change, I couldn't imagine my life without this woman, so this sh!t is really hard atm. Anyhoooo....Gonna train some, shoulders and triceps today asap and then off to sh!tty work. On a good note the college course is awesome, spent thursday volunteering at a primary school and took P1, 2s and 3s for P.E and they loved it


Some ass holes would no doubt say ahh tell her to fvck off adn throw her out or someother inane pointless sh1t ...........BUT, the point here is you must love her Lee and that is to be commended so yes you have to sort it out one way or another .

Hope you can get it resolved m8


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> No point in driving yourself into the ground Lee ... you are going to have to sort all this out with your Mrs otherwise it will just get worse ....


I know bro...she's away down england for a wedding atm. But I told her when she gets back we need to seriously talk about sh!t...the caffine intake is ridiculous just to stay awake and I've already missed a day of college and 2days of work in a week...I get the feeling it's at it's worse atm bro.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Some ass holes would no doubt say ahh tell her to fvck off adn throw her out or someother inane pointless sh1t ...........BUT, the point here is you must love her Lee and that is to be commended so yes you have to sort it out one way or another .
> 
> Hope you can get it resolved m8


That's exactly it bro, as I said I could live this life without her, sounds gay as f*ck, but ye know when ye've met that girl. Granted she's only 21 6 years younger than me, but I don't understand it when people don't think about other people when they make decisions. I hope so too mate, I'm obviously not gonna go down that road, she just needs to understand a few things and change. I don't mind quiting my job to be there more for the kids, i just don't want them saying neither of us were there when they are older


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> That's exactly it bro, as I said I could live this life without her, sounds gay as f*ck, but ye know when ye've met that girl. Granted she's only 21 6 years younger than me, but I don't understand it when people don't think about other people when they make decisions. I hope so too mate, I'm obviously not gonna go down that road, she just needs to understand a few things and change. I don't mind quiting my job to be there more for the kids, i just don't want them saying neither of us were there when they are older


your a good man Lee.................them kids have a DAD they can be proud of but I really hope ye can work summit out m8


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> your a good man Lee.................them kids have a DAD they can be proud of but I really hope ye can work summit out m8


We will work something out bro, ending this is not a choice...just a little change and we'll be sorted, unless she's got sick of my girly moaning :lol: . Thanks btw


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> We will work something out bro, ending this is not a choice...just a little change and we'll be sorted, unless she's got sick of my girly moaning :lol: . Thanks btw


Stay strong my friend


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Stay strong my friend


Brother, i was born that way :thumb: It's only the mind that's weak :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Def her age by the sound of it... Without sounding too cliche... The laziness and not thinking of others is unfortunately something she will just grow out of... Im 22 and have seen a lot of people my age with kids behave exactly the same. Ive even said to a couple woah sort it out etc, then they dnt speak to me lol. Well grow out of it or she will get fat and become obsessed with jezza! Funnily enough I have a mate who expects me to have her kids for free all day... I'm getting absolutely p1ssed about it!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Def her age by the sound of it... Without sounding too cliche... The laziness and not thinking of others is unfortunately something she will just grow out of... Im 22 and have seen a lot of people my age with kids behave exactly the same. Ive even said to a couple woah sort it out etc, then they dnt speak to me lol. Well grow out of it or she will get fat and become obsessed with jezza! Funnily enough I have a mate who expects me to have her kids for free all day... I'm getting absolutely p1ssed about it!


I get ye Kay, I guess we also come from two different lives, she's comes from a more posh background who has had everything giving to her, while I have been homeless, lost my mind for a long while, drug, drink etc problems, kinda real world stuff while she has been hidden away from it all. So I do take her locked away life into consideration, but i recon it's time to wake up and for her to understand a few things.

Aye, i wouldn't allow someone to confuse your kindness with softness Kay, I know you're helping, but that person should understand you have a life and basically looking after someone else's kids is work. I think you and I need to talk to the woman and sort this out, you want to deal with mine and al deal with yours lol!! x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hey bro . keep your chin up.. you will sort it in your own time and in your own way...X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I get ye Kay, I guess we also come from two different lives, she's comes from a more posh background who has had everything giving to her, while I have been homeless, lost my mind for a long while, drug, drink etc problems, kinda real world stuff while she has been hidden away from it all. So I do take her locked away life into consideration, but i recon it's time to wake up and for her to understand a few things.
> 
> Aye, i wouldn't allow someone to confuse your kindness with softness Kay, I know you're helping, but that person should understand you have a life and basically looking after someone else's kids is work. I think you and I need to talk to the woman and sort this out, you want to deal with mine and al deal with yours lol!! x


Ah she's been a little spoilt then! that will explain a great deal !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

.....wimin.

how u today brother? x


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that your having a rough time of it mate, hang in there !


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Lee , hope all is working out m8


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey up Lee , hope all is well m8 .....stop in sometime soon eh


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Lee . how u keeping bro...stop in and let us know your okay m8


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Been awhile dudes, but here is some progress pics. All essays finished for college, after 11years, i gotta say am no used to this school stuff :lol:



 ...only two are posting  x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mother of odin....lookin huge buddy, see T& D is treatin u well lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> mother of odin....lookin huge buddy, see T& D is treatin u well lol


It's been good bro  . Been training twice a day, free weights at home and the ****ty machines at college. How you been ya sexy pudding?? x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> It's been good bro  . Been training twice a day, free weights at home and the ****ty machines at college. How you been ya sexy pudding?? x


twice a day?!....u are a genetic freak tbh tho. im good ma wee boaby cosy...good to have ya back.

perhaps check in on rep mate, he's going threw some sh!t atm


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> twice a day?!....u are a genetic freak tbh tho. im good ma wee boaby cosy...good to have ya back.
> 
> perhaps check in on rep mate, he's going threw some sh!t atm


Got the other pics up on avatar and profile bro. Only an hour each time, so not going to mad  . It's hard to get time with this college bro. I will check in on him now. Hows your training going?? x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Got the other pics up on avatar and profile bro. Only an hour each time, so not going to mad  . It's hard to get time with this college bro. I will check in on him now. Hows your training going?? x


going well mate, cutting the chub atm...we'll see what lies beneath lol. hows ur strength gains been on this?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> going well mate, cutting the chub atm...we'll see what lies beneath lol. hows ur strength gains been on this?


Lol, did ye pack on few pounds bro? Nothing some solid cardio can't cure  . Strength has been not bad dude, got 38s on flys and hit a great 1rm of 170kg flat bench with wraps on elbows. Was pleased with that, although strength is something I'm not too bothered about, I'm more of a show pony :lol: . Legs are coming along nicely too. I recon my 3year for stage should be an okay for now x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol, did ye pack on few pounds bro? Nothing some solid cardio can't cure  . Strength has been not bad dude, got 38s on flys and hit a great *1rm of 170kg flat bench* with wraps on elbows. Was pleased with that, although strength is something I'm not too bothered about, I'm more of a show pony :lol: . Legs are coming along nicely too. I recon my 3year for stage should be an okay for now x


pmsl fuk sake. have a rep. & surely u videod an attempt like this?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

2 more for the [email protected] bank 

Looking awesome mate. Must be happy with that?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl fuk sake. have a rep. & surely u videod an attempt like this?


I did not unfortunately. It never crosses my mind to do that video stuff and wasn't my plan for the day. Dude, just went on that thread about Reps son, that's f*cking heart breaking man


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> 2 more for the [email protected] bank
> 
> Looking awesome mate. Must be happy with that?


Thanks man, now ye have something to think about while banging me, i mean the missus lol  ...try getting that out yer head :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I did not unfortunately. It never crosses my mind to do that video stuff and wasn't my plan for the day. Dude, just went on that thread about Reps son, *that's f*cking heart breaking man*


i know dude 

i recon u should get on stage next year buddy, just to break urself in. tbh uv got the mass now


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i know dude
> 
> i recon u should get on stage next year buddy, just to break urself in. tbh uv got the mass now


I hope the big man will be okay, i guess we can support him as much as we can on here. That was a hard one to comment on bro.

I'm still not to happy mate, i think the 3years will give me enough time to feel happy with the progress x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Thanks man, now ye have something to think about while banging me, i mean the missus lol  ...try getting that out yer head :lol:


Yeah thanks for that!

[email protected] lol.

Repped for the excellent work mate!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

im fine and scottish so as strong as an ox ....................there's fvck all can hurt me like I got hurt 37 years ago when i lost his mum Lee...i reckon im half ...only half mind .....immune to heart pain now

dont get me wrong it was a Stunner when i got told I can assure you ...but all the same


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see you back Lee, and great progress!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning hunny


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I like your sponge bob pants lee


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just found this mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm reading!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Lee , hope athing is weel wi ye...drap in by fin ye get a chunce


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Still here guys, laptop been in the shop getting fixed and tapatalk is sh*t! Should be back on by the end of the week if the dude can get the part needed. X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Still here guys, laptop been in the shop getting fixed and tapatalk is sh*t! Should be back on by the end of the week if the dude can get the part needed. X


We'll be expecting a full update including progress pics


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> We'll be expecting a full update including progress pics


I would like to hit expectations on that one bro, however...av been down and out for over a week now and can't train without coughing my lungs up, its driving me mad!! x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> I would like to hit expectations on that one bro, however...av been down and out for over a week now and can't train without coughing my lungs up, its driving me mad!! x


Get well soon bro  x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> I would like to hit expectations on that one bro, however...av been down and out for over a week now and can't train without coughing my lungs up, its driving me mad!! x


Sorry to hear that bud , get well soon and awe that :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I would like to hit expectations on that one bro, however...av been down and out for over a week now and can't train without coughing my lungs up, its driving me mad!! x


Ah hopefully it will clear up soon!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Good to see you back mate, I thought with all the sh1t and work you had going on would be detrimental but you have packed on some solid muscle!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

F*cking laptop back now! Yas! Took long enough...How's everyone doin? x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> F*cking laptop back now! Yas! Took long enough...How's everyone doin? x


Good to see you back ... was wondering where you had got too 

So how is the training going?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> F*cking laptop back now! Yas! Took long enough...How's everyone doin? x


Oi oi!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> F*cking laptop back now! Yas! Took long enough...How's everyone doin? x


hi babe, reps banned x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> hi babe, reps banned x


Thought he left....?

What happened lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Thought he left....?
> 
> What happened lol


the short version/last straw was abbusive toward mods :no:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> the short version/last straw was abbusive toward mods :no:


Oh lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh f*cking dear...how long's the ban? x

@Greshie, training is lagging abit bro, been really busy with sh*tty christmas and trying to get everything sorted for my 2year olds b'day tomorrow...think i need to Falcon Punch myself through christmas :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome!! ye can tag people now!! I'm quite happily ecstatic about that...I need to get out more  x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Oh f*cking dear...how long's the ban? x
> 
> @Greshie, training is lagging abit bro, been really busy with sh*tty christmas and trying to get everything sorted for my 2year olds b'day tomorrow...think i need to Falcon Punch myself through christmas :lol:


Rep committed UK-M suicide so will not be back ...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Seems like I've been a recluse again. However, here to share my new routine that I've been doing for 2weeks now and it's not to bad, very enjoyable. It's not a set routine, it can be moved about to suit time needs, but this is one I made for myself. Everyday (except rest day) routines are things I need to work on personally. Reps and sets is 'until you can't lift no more'. As I said it's a new routine and just fine tuning it for myself, but the results have been good already, probably due to muscle memory (even though I haven't trained since March). And strength training because I've been told not to do cardio or cardio like training, so just splitting it up. I recon shoulder would only need to be done once a week, this routine batters them a bit too much. Hope you're all good.

*Strength and Physique Training*

(free weights)

*Day 1:* (5x5) shoulders, legs, triceps

*Day 2:* biceps, back (reps and sets)

*Day 3:* (5x5) chest

*Day 4:* shoulders, triceps (reps and sets)

*Day 5: *(5x5) back, biceps

*Day 6: *legs, chest (reps and sets)

Day 7: ------------rest------------

*All Days *(excluding day 7)*:* Calves raises, lateral raises, shrugs and abs (alternate between high and low reps with as many sets as possible)

*Shoulders:* DB/BB shoulder press, front raises, rear deltoid flys, Arnold press

*Back: *DB/BB bent over rows (close and long grip), deadlifts, SL deadlifts, single arm seated lateral raise

*Chest:* Flys, DB/BB press, pull-overs, decline DB/BB press

*Legs:* Deadlifts, squats, lunges, SL deadlifts for the stretch

*Biceps:* Close grip BB bicep curls, hammer curls, slow DB bicep curls (twist), preacher curls

*Triceps:* Kick backs, front body tricep extension, skull crushers, ez-bar tricep extension (coming from behind the head)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Lee. Glad you're ok mate:thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

welcome back my man :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Seems like I've been a recluse again. However, here to share my new routine that I've been doing for 2weeks now and it's not to bad, very enjoyable. It's not a set routine, it can be moved about to suit time needs, but this is one I made for myself. Everyday (except rest day) routines are things I need to work on personally. Reps and sets is 'until you can't lift no more'. As I said it's a new routine and just fine tuning it for myself, but the results have been good already, probably due to muscle memory (even though I haven't trained since March). And strength training because I've been told not to do cardio or cardio like training, so just splitting it up. I recon shoulder would only need to be done once a week, this routine batters them a bit too much. Hope you're all good.
> 
> *Strength and Physique Training*
> 
> ...


Your back!!

Hope all is well mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Back and taking training a lot more serious and cautious these days. No more hairy bushed nuns as they say  . I'm doing not bad, definitely on a mission to bringing this body back up to shape. I'll post some pics later. Hope you're all still training your nuts off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Back and taking training a lot more serious and cautious these days. No more hairy bushed nuns as they say  . I'm doing not bad, definitely on a mission to bringing this body back up to shape. I'll post some pics later. Hope you're all still training your nuts off


Sounds good mate, hope mrs and wee ones are well too 

Haha, was full steam ahead till last week. But only a blip :beer:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds good mate, hope mrs and wee ones are well too
> 
> Haha, was full steam ahead till last week. But only a blip :beer:


Their good mate and for the now we get to spend a lot of time together, so it's nice  .

damn blips! Keep the focus dude. How's you and your wee family doing bud?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Their good mate and for the now we get to spend a lot of time together, so it's nice  .
> 
> damn blips! Keep the focus dude. How's you and your wee family doing bud?


That's good then mate, nice to hear!

All good thanks mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope you are keeping well mate!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness! hello stranger !

Glad to see you back


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Hope you are keeping well mate!


Enjoy the return to training bud  . You been on a bulk?



Greshie said:


> Oh my goodness! hello stranger !
> 
> Glad to see you back


How are you doin young man? Good to be back bud, fell out my tree for a bit, forgot how to climb, figured it out in the end


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Enjoy the return to training bud  . You been on a bulk?
> 
> How are you doin young man? Good to be back bud, fell out my tree for a bit, forgot how to climb, figured it out in the end


Not badly ta! still getting back to rights after my accident ... but not ready for a zimmer yet!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Not badly ta! still getting back to rights after my accident ... but not ready for a zimmer yet!


A zimmer?! Wow! No need for that talk sir! haha. What happened man?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> A zimmer?! Wow! No need for that talk sir! haha. What happened man?


Broke both wrists at the beginning of March when I got into trouble whilst doing box squats, totally my fault as I hadn't set the safety bars correctly, total of 8 weeks in plaster with pins inserted for six weeks to knit the bones together, have healed very well but I still get problems every now and again ............


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Broke both wrists at the beginning of March when I got into trouble whilst doing box squats, totally my fault as I hadn't set the safety bars correctly, total of 8 weeks in plaster with pins inserted for six weeks to knit the bones together, have healed very well but I still get problems every now and again ............


Mothereffer! That's crazy mate, glad you're on the mend now. Not the best place to get an injury I would imagine. Does this mean you're now limited to what you can do?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Mothereffer! That's crazy mate, glad you're on the mend now. Not the best place to get an injury I would imagine. Does this mean you're now limited to what you can do?


Not really limited, I've got most of the flexibility back, though there are some movements they don't like and they don't like having too much pressure , so press ups and dips are out at the moment , and have so far avoided chins and pull ups ....................


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Not really limited, I've got most of the flexibility back, though there are some movements they don't like and they don't like having too much pressure , so press ups and dips are out at the moment , and have so far avoided chins and pull ups ....................


Have you got some wrist straps? That'll help keep your wrists as straight as possible, for Military press, db press etc, although doubtful it will relieve pressure, but will stop any unnecessary bending. Most of what you can't do for now can be replaced with some free weight work...you're gonna put the fear into my workouts lol!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Enjoy the return to training bud  . You been on a bulk?
> 
> How are you doin young man? Good to be back bud, fell out my tree for a bit, forgot how to climb, figured it out in the end


Good to hear it! Yeah up to 96kg for my 2nd strongman comp last sunday. Cutting cals now though.

Were you going to do some power lifting?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Have you got some wrist straps? That'll help keep your wrists as straight as possible, for Military press, db press etc, although doubtful it will relieve pressure, but will stop any unnecessary bending. Most of what you can't do for now can be replaced with some free weight work...you're gonna put the fear into my workouts lol!


yes use wrist straps for all lifts now ... feel very vulnerable without them!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Good to hear it! Yeah up to 96kg for my 2nd strongman comp last sunday. Cutting cals now though.
> 
> Were you going to do some power lifting?


Well done mate! Was it you who was expecting a baby before I left here in March mate?

I'm taking it easy for now bud (according to the doc lol) as I'm taking med to slow the heart down and meds to stop me being sick. I say that, but I'm still hammering out 2-3hour sessions 6 days a week lol. I still want up on that stage, we'll see.



Greshie said:



> yes use wrist straps for all lifts now ... feel very vulnerable without them!


I can imagine mate! I hope all that heals up well...those damn wrists!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

just caught your journal. Sorry better late than never 

Will be following mate. Your goals still the same?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> just caught your journal. Sorry better late than never
> 
> Will be following mate. Your goals still the same?


It's cool bud, I've just returned after being off since march. Yeah man, still the same goals. I'm just getting myself back to where I was now and my routine is working great! I recon a year or two and I should be ready for it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hope all is okay now then mate?

Good to have a goal  Nice to see you are giving yourself plenty of time to get things right before you step on stage.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Hope all is okay now then mate?
> 
> Good to have a goal  Nice to see you are giving yourself plenty of time to get things right before you step on stage.


It will be bud, just a matter of time. I can't do cardio so it's hard to get the weight back down, but I'm just repping and setting 3days a week and the other 3training days I'm doing 5x5 strength training. Probably too much time tbf mate, I should've attempted it last year. Do you hit the natural stage yourself? Is it daft to ask what EFBB Winner is? lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah I have competed a few times 

EFBB on here means reaching certain goals I believe.

There is always next year mate. Just focus.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Seems like I've been a recluse again. However, here to share my new routine that I've been doing for 2weeks now and it's not to bad, very enjoyable. It's not a set routine, it can be moved about to suit time needs, but this is one I made for myself. Everyday (except rest day) routines are things I need to work on personally. Reps and sets is 'until you can't lift no more'. As I said it's a new routine and just fine tuning it for myself, but the results have been good already, probably due to muscle memory (even though I haven't trained since March). And strength training because I've been told not to do cardio or cardio like training, so just splitting it up. I recon shoulder would only need to be done once a week, this routine batters them a bit too much. Hope you're all good.
> 
> *Strength and Physique Training*
> 
> ...


Welcome back mate! :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I have competed a few times
> 
> EFBB on here means reaching certain goals I believe.
> 
> There is always next year mate. Just focus.


Nice man! How'd you get on?

lol, google was stumped too!

Definitely Andy, staying focused helps. Nearly finished Arnies Total Recall autobiography, that dude has focus like a damn shark! lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Welcome back mate! :thumb:


 :thumbup1: thanks bud. You been keeping + training well?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Well i competed in the NPA and BNBF

BNBF southern masters 4th (2005)

NPA Welsh masters 1st (2006)

NPA SE masters 2nd (2006)

NPA UK Champs masters 4th (2006)

NPA SW Masters 1st (2007)


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Well i competed in the NPA and BNBF
> 
> BNBF southern masters 4th (2005)
> 
> ...


That's great mate, well done! What's the plans these days? You still looking to compete?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah looking to do a masters o50 comp next year. Still some comps for the oldies :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah looking to do a masters o50 comp next year. Still some comps for the oldies :lol:


Hahaha! You oldies put us to shame half the f*ckng time, so why not! Good luck mate! You putting up a Journal to follow your progress to that?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah may start it next week mate.

See what i mean about plenty of time for you mate. You are only just reaching the best years.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah may start it next week mate.
> 
> See what i mean about plenty of time for you mate. You are only just reaching the best years.


Let me know if you do mate. Yeah, that makes me feel a little better I guess lol. As long as I'm up on that stage when I'm 30 I'll be happy. next year could be wishful thinking, but the next, it's do or shut up about doing it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I will mate.

So you are 26-27 now?

By the time you are 30 is well within reach mate.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> I will mate.
> 
> So you are 26-27 now?
> 
> By the time you are 30 is well within reach mate.


Nice one  .

28 mate, if the kids can give me enough time to train I'll be there haha!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Nice one  .
> 
> 28 mate, if the kids can give me enough time to train I'll be there haha!


You still thinking of natty mate?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> You still thinking of natty mate?


I am bud, I couldn't afford that. I'm also on some other meds that may not react well to gear. Mind you, I have been considering it lately to get me back to where I was, but it would show up in my time frame of competing i recon.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I am not going to say yes or no to aas etc. I have no problem with them. I think you have a lot more to achieve before you use gear. Just weigh it all up before you commit to it.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> I am not going to say yes or no to aas etc. I have no problem with them. I think you have a lot more to achieve before you use gear. Just weigh it all up before you commit to it.


Don't get me wrong mate, I have done a cycle, sus, deca and dbol, dropped the dbol after 2weeks and just kept the sus and deca for the 10-12weeks, but I had just became sober, getting my life together and I couldn't commit to the diet and training as much as I could. Became sober and thought i would get into everything lol....work, college, gear, family life, it was a bit much. I think I put my body under too much stress and it dug the heels in and hit me with the anxiety in March and that's what I'm coming out off at the moment.

If I was to do it again, it would have to be done right. But, i would rather hit the natural stage first ( I don't feel I've had any advantage with the ass as it was really a dud cycle) and like you said, I would like to see how far I get without it.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Don't get me wrong mate, I have done a cycle, sus, deca and dbol, dropped the dbol after 2weeks and just kept the sus and deca for the 10-12weeks, but I had just became sober, getting my life together and I couldn't commit to the diet and training as much as I could. Became sober and thought i would get into everything lol....work, college, gear, family life, it was a bit much. I think I put my body under too much stress and it dug the heels in and hit me with the anxiety in March and that's what I'm coming out off at the moment.
> 
> If I was to do it again, it would have to be done right. But, i would rather hit the natural stage first ( I don't feel I've had any advantage with the ass as it was really a dud cycle) and like you said, I would like to see how far I get without it.


WOW sounds like you have been through one tough time mate so respect too you.

Problem is the natty feds require 7 or 5 years clean. One is lifetime clean.

Saying that there are other feds you would do well in. Never say die mate.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Well done mate! Was it you who was expecting a baby before I left here in March mate?
> 
> I'm taking it easy for now bud (according to the doc lol) as I'm taking med to slow the heart down and meds to stop me being sick. I say that, but I'm still hammering out 2-3hour sessions 6 days a week lol. I still want up on that stage, we'll see.
> 
> I can imagine mate! I hope all that heals up well...those damn wrists!


We had a little girl last jan mate, has cut my training schedule down to x2 a week! Sounds serious mate?

I'm sure you'll get to where you want soon with your work ethics! :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> WOW sounds like you have been through one tough time mate so respect too you.
> 
> Problem is the natty feds require 7 or 5 years clean. One is lifetime clean.
> 
> Saying that there are other feds you would do well in. Never say die mate.


It was my own fault mate, spent my early teens boozing, drugs being a pr*ck and then just the booze near enough everyday until last year June the 7th, but never got help for the actual problem, just stopped. Now it's propranolol for the anxiety and high blood pressure and omeprazole for the stomach. You never think about these things when you're young lol.

Ooft, i didn't expect that Andy, but that's fair enough. I'll just hit the natty stage then. But yeah, I can look into the other feds. Any suggestions? Haha, death is for the complacent


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> We had a little girl last jan mate, has cut my training schedule down to x2 a week! Sounds serious mate?
> 
> I'm sure you'll get to where you want soon with your work ethics! :thumbup1:


That's right man! How's that all going? A wee girl for your first! Lucky you, i have 4 boys to contend with, maybe if one is gay I can still scare the boyfriends lol! Na mate, it's moment and moments pass  . I certainly will bud, looking into some things at the moment to be self employed, I'll see how this turns out


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> It was my own fault mate, spent my early teens boozing, drugs being a pr*ck and then just the booze near enough everyday until last year June the 7th, but never got help for the actual problem, just stopped. Now it's propranolol for the anxiety and high blood pressure and omeprazole for the stomach. You never think about these things when you're young lol.
> 
> Ooft, i didn't expect that Andy, but that's fair enough. I'll just hit the natty stage then. But yeah, I can look into the other feds. Any suggestions? Haha, death is for the complacent


Fair play to you mate for being so open. I respect that. It can't of been easy and probably still isn't.

You won't be able to hit the natty stage for at least 5 years after taking aas. But there is always the classic class in some feds that is not tested.

Just train , diet and rest hard and you will reach your goals. Believe me.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play to you mate for being so open. I respect that. It can't of been easy and probably still isn't.
> 
> You won't be able to hit the natty stage for at least 5 years after taking aas. But there is always the classic class in some feds that is not tested.
> 
> Just train , diet and rest hard and you will reach your goals. Believe me.


Stories should be shared mate, nothing worse than feeling alone in a problem and if it helps other people then it had it's purpose. My whole aim is to take bodybuilding/training to kids and get them in the gym instead of going down that path, that was the whole point of the college course (sports coaching/studies), but I'll need to start that again.

Classic would suit me just fine Andy. I'm a big fan of Frank Zane, Columbu, Arnie, Serg and Reg Park.

I like your positive way of thinking mate! Definitely the goal I want to reach...next week is getting the diet right, 2weeks ago and this week was tweeking the workout routine. Getting there bud, I'll probably see you at one of these comps lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fukin stranger


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Stories should be shared mate, nothing worse than feeling alone in a problem and if it helps other people then it had it's purpose. My whole aim is to take bodybuilding/training to kids and get them in the gym instead of going down that path, that was the whole point of the college course (sports coaching/studies), but I'll need to start that again.
> 
> Classic would suit me just fine Andy. I'm a big fan of Frank Zane, Columbu, Arnie, Serg and Reg Park.
> 
> I like your positive way of thinking mate! Definitely the goal I want to reach...next week is getting the diet right, 2weeks ago and this week was tweeking the workout routine. Getting there bud, I'll probably see you at one of these comps lol


So many stories are hidden away. Do that course again if you can. You are just what they need. A positive mentor who has been there.

If you like those guys then that is the one for you. I love the old skool look 

Tweek things until you are happy then stick to it for at least 6 weeks to see if it works.

You will get to a comp with that attitude


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Breda said:


> Fukin stranger


Breda absolutely knows his stuff


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Breda said:


> Fukin stranger


I seen you commented on the front page and thought..."oh sh*t, it's Breda!" lol! How you been mate? That back is looking beastly!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Breda absolutely knows his stuff


I know fuk all mate I just act like I do


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Breda said:


> I know fuk all mate I just act like I do


With a back like that i doubt it.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I seen you commented on the front page and thought..."oh sh*t, it's Breda!" lol! How you been mate? That back is looking beastly!


You aint been around for fukin ages man I hope you're doin well and its good to see you postin again. I've noticed you postin over the past couple days but I didn't wanna get excited just for you to do 1 again

I been good mate, your back is lookin pretty awesome n all


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> With a back like that i doubt it.


I'd like to put that down to luck


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> So many stories are hidden away. Do that course again if you can. You are just what they need. A positive mentor who has been there.
> 
> If you like those guys then that is the one for you. I love the old skool look
> 
> ...


Absolutely mate, it was a great course. But I may take it with a new college, those lecturers weren't supportive at all and never seen bodybuilding as a positive thing, even though I got half the class training with me lol. But I loved working with the kids, schools and the Commonhealth program, very rewarding.

It's the best look you can get in my opinion Andy.

This new routine is working great, 2 weeks in and I see the muscle memory helping and looking not to bad again, but I need those inches back, time is a friend  .

Breda does know his stuff...but don't tell him...I think he's a little crazy :rolleye:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Breda said:


> I'd like to put that down to luck


I wish I had your luck


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Breda said:


> You aint been around for fukin ages man I hope you're doin well and its good to see you postin again. I've noticed you postin over the past couple days but I didn't wanna get excited just for you to do 1 again
> 
> I been good mate, your back is lookin pretty awesome n all


Ano man, things got a little sh*tty, but it's not like me to put with that mate  . Your a gent, but that's an old pic, I'll post new ones once I'm a little bit more happy about how I look mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> I wish I had your luck


Breda doesn't share! food, luck, anything...we'd be lucky lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Absolutely mate, it was a great course. But I may take it with a new college, those lecturers weren't supportive at all and never seen bodybuilding as a positive thing, even though I got half the class training with me lol. But I loved working with the kids, schools and the Commonhealth program, very rewarding.
> 
> It's the best look you can get in my opinion Andy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Ano man, things got a little sh*tty, but it's not like me to put with that mate  . Your a gent, but that's an old pic, I'll post new ones once I'm a little bit more happy about how I look mate


Yea I've read mate I got my fingers crossed and the wish you all the best for the future

You was lookin good last time you was on here so you know you can get into top shape again.

Post pics as and wen you're ready mate, no rush



lee85 said:


> Breda doesn't share! food, luck, anything...we'd be lucky lol


You remember :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Next year I will Andy. The good thing is with kids, you can make it fun or stupid and they get it and enjoy it and it's not really a choice, unlike adults who can say, "I can't be bothered today" :cursing: .
> 
> It's great routine, adopted of the old methods and mixing with strength training, so it's really doing what I thought it would.
> 
> lol, he's sound as a pound mate...You know your threads in trouble when he's around ahaha!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Breda said:


> Yea I've read mate I got my fingers crossed and the wish you all the best for the future
> 
> You was lookin good last time you was on here so you know you can get into top shape again.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud, it's just a moment in time and this'll pass  .

Just 2weeks back into training ma man, but as I said to Andy, this new routine will have me there in no time  .

No worries man, I know you'll want something for your w*nk bank down the line  ...I remember everything!!! lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't let that chance of working with kids pass mate 

Ohh yeah if breda is on board you are good to go


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Don't let that chance of working with kids pass mate
> 
> Ohh yeah if breda is on board you are good to go


Not a chance bud, they are more responsive to training/games/sports and if we get them doing it young it starts them off well in an active life.

Breda smells the fear mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

slut


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good for you mate. Keep at the studies 

People can see it in others. When you recognise it in yourself it is game on :scared:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> slut


lol, How you doing mate?



andyhuggins said:


> Good for you mate. Keep at the studies
> 
> People can see it in others. When you recognise it in yourself it is game on :scared:


It's game on 24/7 mate! lol! I'm going to pick up the books and get back to some home studying tomorrow


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> lol, How you doing mate?
> 
> It's game on 24/7 mate! lol! I'm going to pick up the books and get back to some home studying tomorrow


Sounds like the fire in the belly is lite :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like the fire in the belly is lite :thumb:


Lets hope not, I take a pill for that! :lol:

The focus is on!

Catch up with yous tomorrow, I got kids to hate me in the morning lol (the oldest is on maths homework until further notice haha, don't f*ck with dad!) Have a good night


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Lets hope not, I take a pill for that! :lol:
> 
> The focus is on!
> 
> Catch up with yous tomorrow, I got kids to hate me in the morning lol (the oldest is on maths homework until further notice haha, don't f*ck with dad!) Have a good night


Totlally understand mate. had kids , been there. :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Totlally understand mate. had kids , been there. :lol:


Lol! Two rules...

1.Do as you're told

2.Do well at school

...it's amazing how they are a golden child one week and then the next a pain in the ****...I shave my head to prevent the balding look lmao!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah once the hair started to go it all came off :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> yeah once the hair started to go it all came off :lol:


Lol. It's the best way Andy...my head hates hair now, after the many years of long hair :rockon:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL yeah i had long hair once back in the day. Not for a while now thou :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> LOL yeah i had long hair once back in the day. Not for a while now thou :lol:


 :lol: ...Your avi agrees with that confession lol!

How you doing the day mate?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah not bad mate. trolling the job sites apply for jobs. Then went to the gym ran one of the daughters about now just going to chill.

How was your day mate?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah not bad mate. trolling the job sites apply for jobs. Then went to the gym ran one of the daughters about now just going to chill.
> 
> How was your day mate?


You looking for a job too. Try and think of your own business mate, I've got a few ideas I'm looking at atm. If you got any interesting stories, magazines will pay for them too, it's extra dough. Can't be doing with making someone else rich lol.

I took an extra day off training, I think one day is not enough. And been looking for decent ab routines. got some beasting lasagna to deal with soon too!!  . Eventually got an appointment with the psychologist today, so I can finally get this anxiety delt with and get back into a normal outside life :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I take it you are out of work too.

If your body tells you to rest then that is best.

Good news about the psychologist mate. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> I take it you are out of work too.
> 
> If your body tells you to rest then that is best.
> 
> Good news about the psychologist mate. Hope it works for you.


I've been down and out since March mate because the anxiety kept me inside. Embarrassingly enough the anxiety never let me step round the corner of the house with freaking out. The annoying thing is not having control of your own body!...although the family time has been nice lol.

I'll be good to go tomorrow, going to hammer a legs + chest

So do I mate or I'll not be able to get out to go to a comp. But I'll repaired by then, only a technical glitch


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah my mum gets them but not to often thank god.

Legs and chest in 1 session mate. that is a lot.

You will make the comp. Gives you a long distance goal.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah my mum gets them but not to often thank god.
> 
> Legs and chest in 1 session mate. that is a lot.
> 
> You will make the comp. Gives you a long distance goal.


Pain in the ar*e mate tbh.

Ano, but they feel good to go. I need to work on the legs, that time off hasn't done me any favours.

That sounds like not making it is not an option haha! But your right Andy, that's why I want this sorted and then it's back to college


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah she has real ups and downs.

How long does that take you?

That would be good to get back to college


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> yeah she has real ups and downs.
> 
> How long does that take you?
> 
> That would be good to get back to college


It's weird how these things can affect people, what's more annoying is, if it's not physical, people tend to brush it off.

My routines last around 2-3hours

I'm just going repeat what I did last year and start it all again...means I don't needs to sit what I've already passed but finish the course at the same...more gym time too


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> It's weird how these things can affect people, what's more annoying is, if it's not physical, people tend to brush it off.
> 
> My routines last around 2-3hours
> 
> I'm just going repeat what I did last year and start it all again...means I don't needs to sit what I've already passed but finish the course at the same...more gym time too


Yeah if you don't look ill they think you are good.

2-3 hrs that is a long time to be honest.

Nice plan with the college.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah if you don't look ill they think you are good.
> 
> 2-3 hrs that is a long time to be honest.
> 
> Nice plan with the college.


It is a bit long tbf, but split up, it's around an hour, hour half on each.

It's a belter Andy, means I can sit back a relax the whole time hahaha


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> It is a bit long tbf, but split up, it's around an hour, hour half on each.
> 
> It's a belter Andy, means I can sit back a relax the whole time hahaha


So do you train twice a day or one long session?

Fair play mate. As long as you get the results all is good


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> So do you train twice a day or one long session?
> 
> Fair play mate. As long as you get the results all is good


I do it in one long session, I got the time atm lol. I may split up the day with abs or some kind of light cardio. I need to shift the bodyfat around the stomach and get me some abs!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

If you have the time try to split it up mate. Chest am the legs pm.

Its all about the diet as well mate.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> If you have the time try to split it up mate. Chest am the legs pm.
> 
> Its all about the diet as well mate.


I'll give that a go mate. Plenty of time, no issue there  .

That's right bud...putting the Ben and Jerrys down for the night :rolleye:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats if family life lets you train twice per day?

Ben and jerrys OMG that is lush


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Thats if family life lets you train twice per day?
> 
> Ben and jerrys OMG that is lush


I recon...if you really want to do something, you'll make time for it. The missus loves it that train, so that's always a bonus too  .

I know man!! Caramel Chew Chew!! She's lucky I even share that tbh :crying:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> I recon...if you really want to do something, you'll make time for it. The missus loves it that train, so that's always a bonus too  .
> 
> I know man!! Caramel Chew Chew!! She's lucky I even share that tbh :crying:


it's always good to have a great woman behind you mate. Mine is a diamond 

maybe re-think your training? Do you do any cardio?

Sharing B&J NOOOOO.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> it's always good to have a great woman behind you mate. Mine is a diamond
> 
> maybe re-think your training? Do you do any cardio?
> 
> Sharing B&J NOOOOO.


I agree Andy. I never had a woman cook for me until this one came along! Winner!! :thumb:

It's in the creation stage at the moment. I wrote one up, but needs a little fixing, could be doing too much, I know my shoulders were getting the brunt of the new routine. The doc told me not to do cardio, with propranolol that is supposed to slow your heart down, so doing cardio would fight against the purpose of the drug. But I have to fit something in!

Hahaha, f*cking right mate, can't be sharing the good stuff! She can have the Aldi ice cream :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Nothing wrong with Aldi ice cream !


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> I agree Andy. I never had a woman cook for me until this one came along! Winner!! :thumb:
> 
> It's in the creation stage at the moment. I wrote one up, but needs a little fixing, could be doing too much, I know my shoulders were getting the brunt of the new routine. The doc told me not to do cardio, with propranolol that is supposed to slow your heart down, so doing cardio would fight against the purpose of the drug. But I have to fit something in!
> 
> Hahaha, f*cking right mate, can't be sharing the good stuff! She can have the Aldi ice cream :lol:


make sure you keep her then mate. 

maybe a ppl routine repeated twice per week. Or a 5 day split?

Careful mate. She is the one doing the cooking. Maybe 1 spoon of B&J :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Nothing wrong with Aldi ice cream !


Aldi is good to go @Greshie


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Nothing wrong with Aldi ice cream !


Lol, compared to Ben and Jerry's? I think I'm lucky she doesn't come on here Greshie 



andyhuggins said:


> make sure you keep her then mate.
> 
> maybe a ppl routine repeated twice per week. Or a 5 day split?
> 
> Careful mate. She is the one doing the cooking. Maybe 1 spoon of B&J :lol:


Absolutely mate, she's nearly 6ft and I'm 5'9, she'd kick my c*nt if we split...and I'd be a stupid man tbf.

I was thinking Frank Zanes, lower body, upper body routine, alternate day stuff?

Haha, I do a lot of the cooking...maybe a bj and she'll get some B&J :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Fair play mate. She sounds like a great lady 

Yeah that is always a good programme. Love his look  All you can do is give it a go, but give it enough time.

Me the closest i get to cooking is toast. Lucky me


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play mate. She sounds like a great lady
> 
> Yeah that is always a good programme. Love his look  All you can do is give it a go, but give it enough time.
> 
> Me the closest i get to cooking is toast. Lucky me


She really is, as long as she stops trying to pluck my f*cking eyebrows it'll be sound  :lol:

Aye, I'm going to stick with the current one, but will mix it up. This is only to get my body back into the training side of things and then I'll change it up. Frank Zane looked awesome, arnie said he had chicken arms once, but forgot it was just about the size haha.

Jesus man! You need to get yourself in the kitchen, it's great to get the spices and mind working cooking up something new  .

Right lads, I'm off for the night. Catch up with you later, have good one


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Chest today*...feeling ready for a proper workout now after a long time off. So taking advice from Andy here, re-thought the training and hitting it back to basics. Strength is low, but was a good session. Bought Total Peptide from MP and Alpha Men (I was bought in by the review), peptide had low carbs and higher protein per serving that Hurricane XS, it was no competition and it's something I've never tried, so it's on!

*Chest*

*Flat Bench flys :* 6x10+reps @ 25kg eachside supersetted with lateral raises, kept light 10kg eachside

*Inclined pullovers:* 6x10-12reps @ 25kg supersetted with seated shrugs 30kg eachside (thanks Ming, no idea how to tag)

*DB flat bench press:* 6x16-7reps @ 30kg eachside supersetted with light inclined tricep extensions with ez-bar 25kg

*Decline DB press:* 6x16-12reps @ 25kg eachside

*Incline DB press:* 6x12-10reps @ 25kg eachside...Done!

This is my new training partner...opened the bedroom door to see him standing there really wanting to come in a train with daddy! Couldn't have done it without him :stuart:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> *Chest today*...feeling ready for a proper workout now after a long time off. So taking advice from Andy here, re-thought the training and hitting it back to basics. Strength is low, but was a good session. Bought Total Peptide from MP and Alpha Men (I was bought in by the review), peptide had low carbs and higher protein per serving that Hurricane XS, it was no competition and it's something I've never tried, so it's on!
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> ...


Lovely to see you back at it,my daughter loves curls too,he looks like a little monkey if I ever saw one,bless his heart!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Lovely to see you back at it,my daughter loves curls too,he looks like a little monkey if I ever saw one,bless his heart!


It's great mate, you know you're making memories with them...and hopefully the by-product is they also get the training bug  .

I forgot why I do this training, but then I fall down and I figure it out again. about to post start of the new progress, lost a lot since March mate, but got the focus again.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's pics for the start of being back training again. 3weeks back now


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

In good shape there Lee

see you still have those old pj bottoms lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> In good shape there Lee
> 
> see you still have those old pj bottoms lol


Thanks Greshie, the last 3 weeks has been kind training wise, just trying to cut down the fat a bit.

Lol, I'm never into buying new things, I'm a simple man that could live out of an Aldi recyclable bag :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

love the pics of the little guy  Future Champion.

Looking pretty good yourself too mate.

Why spend money when you don't have too


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> love the pics of the little guy  Future Champion.
> 
> Looking pretty good yourself too mate.
> 
> Why spend money when you don't have too


His mums nearly 6ft, he's going to big boy I hope Andy :thumb:

Thanks man, hopefully be shedding the weight down about over the month.

Exactly! I could put my possessions in a box mate lol...the missus stuff takes up the hole place...no room in this house for other sh*t! :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

6 ft she's tall mate. He could be a whooper.

Slow and steady mate.

They love their clothes mate :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> 6 ft she's tall mate. He could be a whooper.
> 
> Slow and steady mate.
> 
> They love their clothes mate :lol:


I think the deal is we're usually taller than our mum, so positive thinking here 

It'll be good to see under that fat ofcourse. I'd probably bulk after that

It's ridiculous, that's all I'm saying :thumbdown:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> *Chest today*...feeling ready for a proper workout now after a long time off. So taking advice from Andy here, re-thought the training and hitting it back to basics. Strength is low, but was a good session. Bought Total Peptide from MP and Alpha Men (I was bought in by the review), peptide had low carbs and higher protein per serving that Hurricane XS, it was no competition and it's something I've never tried, so it's on!
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> ...


Lol

I got a pic of my boy doing the same as a nipper, hes 20 now!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> I think the deal is we're usually taller than our mum, so positive thinking here
> 
> It'll be good to see under that fat ofcourse. I'd probably bulk after that
> 
> It's ridiculous, that's all I'm saying :thumbdown:


Better get him on the protein then mate :lol:

How long you planning on cutting for?

You don't have to say anymore :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Lol
> 
> I got a pic of my boy doing the same as a nipper, hes 20 now!


They should make an interesting training story...started 2 now 20 and the a size of a house :thumb: . Did he stick at it mate?



andyhuggins said:


> Better get him on the protein then mate :lol:
> 
> How long you planning on cutting for?
> 
> You don't have to say anymore :whistling:


Lol, he thinks my shakes are chocolate milk, so I'm careful not leave them lying about 

Until I lose the fat, no specific time, it's winter atm so no real hurry Andy.

:thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> They should make an interesting training story...started 2 now 20 and the a size of a house :thumb: . Did he stick at it
> 
> Hes been boxing on off a couple of years but came up and trained eith weights yesterday, hoping to lift once a week and box on others.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Hes been boxing on off a couple of years but came up and trained eith weights yesterday, hoping to lift once a week and box on others.


That's awesome dude! And seemed to stick then :thumb: All boys are under 8, so I need a wait a bit before I can happily say their training with me lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> That's awesome dude! And seemed to stick then :thumb: All boys are under 8, so I need a wait a bit before I can happily say their training with me lol


Dont think hes that dedicated to the weights. ?...yet more boxing but one day!

I have a 12 year old whos 5'10" and a monster! Hes got no intrest in any sport whatsoever shame as hes bloody strong now!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Dont think hes that dedicated to the weights. ?...yet more boxing but one day!
> 
> I have a 12 year old whos 5'10" and a monster! Hes got no intrest in any sport whatsoever shame as hes bloody strong now!


Boxing training is solid mate. How far in is he into the boxing scene, he getting decent matches?

France sake mate! he's a giant! That's a real shame, show him pics of what he could look like once he's finishing growing a stated training, I recon you'll have a Lou Feriggno if he starts now.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Boxing training is solid mate. How far in is he into the boxing scene, he getting decent matches?
> 
> France sake mate! he's a giant! That's a real shame, show him pics of what he could look like once he's finishing growing a stated training, I recon you'll have a Lou Feriggno if he starts now.


Lol

he wont even watch wsm! Shame as he has the genetics we dream of 

Older one not had a fight yet ment to do his medical and license soon.......I think girlfriend more important!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Lol
> 
> he wont even watch wsm! Shame as he has the genetics we dream of
> 
> Older one not had a fight yet ment to do his medical and license soon.......I think girlfriend more important!


Naughty step and forced training!! :lol: I can imagine mate, I hope I don't have that same battle with mine.

Oh dear, the auld girlfriend issue...he needs to get that focus on a beat Chris Eubank Jr!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Legs complete!* Great workout and it's good fitting in legs after a chest day. Squats will seem light and you'll wonder why. Reason: I have no squat rack and it's a throw up from the feet to above my head. Calf raises and lunges: I've out a pic up of the set up, full body leaning forward for more weight on the calf raises, so it's technically above 90kg I would imagine. No excuses, just so you know what I work around  . Tried Good Morning for the first time, excellent movement and I can feel working better than SLD's.

*Legs*

*Squats:* 3x16-14reps @ 50kg

2x14-12reps @ 55kg

1x12reps @ 60kg

*Calf raises:* 6x22-18reps @ 90kg

*SLD's:* 3x10-8reps @ 70kg

3x12-10reps @ 60kg

*Lunges:* 1x10reps @ 20kg eachside

5x16-12reps @ 16kg eachside

*Good mornings*: 4x14-12reps @ 35kg (took it easy on these and less reps)...DONE!

Stretched for a decent time before and after workout. No training little partner today, leg day is too serious, although I did get the odd visit to see if I was okay lol. Pics of set up below...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I like good mornings too .... good exercise I think!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ive been doing good mornings lately, trying to strengthen lower back to help with squats!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I like good mornings too .... good exercise I think!


I think I saw them on your journal mate :thumb: Yeah man, there decent enough, slightly like a SLD, but you feel it tighter.



mygym said:


> Ive been doing good mornings lately, trying to strengthen lower back to help with squats!


That'll work mate. You also do plenty of stretching so you'll get better in no time.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice legs session mate 

Whats the split you are using now mate?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Nice legs session mate
> 
> Whats the split you are using now mate?


Thanks bud...was decent and feeling it now:thumbup1:

It's looking like this:

Chest and triceps

Legs

Shoulders

Rest day

Back and biceps

Legs

Rest day

Just need to sort out what I'm doing on those days, want to try some new things. I enjoyed those Good Mornings


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That looks like a decent split.

You are hitting legs twice?

If you want to list the exercises so people can try and help you with some new ones.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> That looks like a decent split.
> 
> You are hitting legs twice?
> 
> If you want to list the exercises so people can try and help you with some new ones.


Yeah mate, it's comfortable enough and gives me enough time to rest between body parts.

Legs twice because they need the most work. Also split them up enough to give plenty of time to heal...I'll need it :thumb:

Here's the idea Andy...amend as you see fit

*Chest, triceps:* Flys, DB bench press, pull-overs, decline/incline bench press, inclined triceps extension, kick-backs, over-head tricep extension and skull crushers.

*Legs:* Same as today

*Shoulders*: DB/BB military press, front raises, rear deltoid flys, Arnold press (no wrist twist)

-----------------Rest day---------------------

*Back and biceps:* DB/BB bent over rows, deadlifts, lateral raises, preacher bicep curls, close grip ez-bar curls, hammer curls

*Legs:* Same as today

-----------------Rest day---------------------


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I would cut back on the tri work.

I would put lat raises in with shoulders.

Use single arm rows in the back day.

This is just a quick overview. If you need more input just ask mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> I would cut back on the tri work.
> 
> I would put lat raises in with shoulders.
> 
> ...


Really I was looking to do lateral raises, calf raises and shrugs everyday. I did that for the last two weeks and their grown better and faster than they did before. It was an idea from Arnold. The shrugs everyday are great for stretching the arms out too.

Just the DB bent over row, not the BB?

I think I can get rid of those kicks backs mate, do yout f*cking elbows in! Good shout :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lat raises are evil ...  but good!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> lat raises are evil ...  but good!


Great for me mate, I can't do chins anywhere about the house and Arnie claimed he used these for his lats everyday and he's got a decent spread, why not :thumb: ...definitely b*stards though!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Really I was looking to do lateral raises, calf raises and shrugs everyday. I did that for the last two weeks and their grown better and faster than they did before. It was an idea from Arnold. The shrugs everyday are great for stretching the arms out too.
> 
> Just the DB bent over row, not the BB?
> 
> I think I can get rid of those kicks backs mate, do yout f*cking elbows in! Good shout :thumb:


Hey if it is working for you mate then don't mess with it.

No I meant single arm row as well.

From your info mate you are not doing the above everyday. IE l/r c/r and shrugs.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey if it is working for you mate then don't mess with it.
> 
> No I meant single arm row as well.
> 
> From your info mate you are not doing the above everyday. IE l/r c/r and shrugs.


Lol, I think we're talking about the same thing, but I call bent over db rows...do you mean on bench with hand on the bench and a weight in the other? If I'm wrong then I might not know what you're on about :surrender: :lol:

Sorry, I probably should have put it in, but it's on the last routine I posted a few pages back mate. The old routine is a little hectic, but it was just to get my body back into it and fast and I was fast to realize I would have no shoulders later on in life!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yep crossed wires there mate :lol:

If you are growing on this programme then that is the key.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Yep crossed wires there mate :lol:
> 
> If you are growing on this programme then that is the key.


Haha! I thought so mate  ...those are great, been doing them for a while now, really hits it better than the BB rows.

It was good enough to kick start it mate, but this new one will be better, less stress and more rest :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

A lot of people neglect rest.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

good log pal, will follow


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> A lot of people neglect rest.


Can't grow without it mate and if you're not resting you sure as hell can't be training :2guns:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Glais said:


> good log pal, will follow


Thanks mate, welcome in :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Defo mate. Get in hit it hard and get out.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

got some cracking genetics there! imagen the size of u if u kept consistant!!

hows ya today brother?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> got some cracking genetics there! imagen the size of u if u kept consistant!!
> 
> hows ya today brother?


Your kind mate :thumb: . Well that's plan this time, just need keep the focus and listen to the body more.

I'm good ma man, just finished a shoulder session, will post up soon, time for eating. How you been?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Shoulders today.* Got to love a shoulder day! Very decent, although went for the 70kg on the military press and failed. I maybe psyched myself out, got the 65 tho :thumb:

*Military press:* 2x16reps @ 40kg

1x13 + 1x11reps @ 50kg

2x8reps @ 60kg

0x70kg-----fail-----

1x5reps @ 65kg

*Lateral raises:* 2x16reps @ 11kg

1x11 + 1x12reps @ 14kg

1x10 + 1x8reps @ 15.5kg

*Arnold press:* 1x16 + 1x13reps @ 10kg (no twist)

1x10 + 1x9reps @ 15kg

1x11 + 1x10reps @ 12.5kg

*Front raises:* 2x18reps @ 14kg

 2x14reps @ 16.5kg

2x12reps @ 18kg

*Rear delt flys:* 4x14-9reps @ 15kg - supersetted with - *Shrugs:* 4x10-9reps @ 75kg...DONE!

Total Peptide shake and a nice chicken thing I made last night...with red onions, baby carrots, peppers, chopped tomatos, thal spice, garlic, soy sauce, salt and pepper and rice...if it smells good to go together it does :thumb: ...tastes even better the next day...kids and missus loved it too, a winner for sure


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Good lifting mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Good lifting mate


 :thumb: Thanks mate, shoulders are feeling it now


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> :thumb: Thanks mate, shoulders are feeling it now


Nice feeling after though,

I've just got in from work thinking should I train or rest...... ill take prework and then decide!

It is back day after all


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Haha! I thought so mate  ...those are great, been doing them for a while now, really hits it better than the BB rows.
> 
> It was good enough to kick start it mate, but this new one will be better, less stress and more rest :thumb:


Exactly this,i am overtrained right now,tired ,sore joints,lethargic beyond belief ,weak,all the signs so gonna back right of until the later in the week,as @queenie @BEStBefore1989 and @Bad Alan are coming up for a chat/workout and I don't wanna be asleep all day pmsl

Training is looking good in here pretty boy x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Nice feeling after though,
> 
> I've just got in from work thinking should I train or rest...... ill take prework and then decide!
> 
> It is back day after all


It's a great feeling mate, love not being able properly, legs are still f*cked from yesterday too :lol:

Hahaha! You on the pre-workouts? What one you using? Love those things, but I can't take them anymore!

Get in there mate! Can't deny what the body wants :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> It's a great feeling mate, love not being able properly, legs are still f*cked from yesterday too :lol:
> 
> Hahaha! You on the pre-workouts? What one you using? Love those things, but I can't take them anymore!
> 
> Get in there mate! Can't deny what the body wants :thumb:


Using matrix rage, really good for me. Stops me dizziness do can't complain.

Anyway going to stick a heater on in conservatory and get moving! Either that or tv


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Exactly this,i am overtrained right now,tired ,sore joints,lethargic beyond belief ,weak,all the signs so gonna back right of until the later in the week,as @queenie @BEStBefore1989 and @Bad Alan are coming up for a chat/workout and I don't wanna be asleep all day pmsl
> 
> Training is looking good in here pretty boy x


Ooft shucks, I'm flattered 

Yeah dude, you need to get some rest. I don't know about you, but I know I've overtrained when the shoulders start getting injuries and you start feeling sh*tty. I'm not wanting to get in the way again. having to really put more thought into my training and more rest seemed the right road for me.

It's sh*t that you can hammer it like a gorilla for ages and feel great and then one day you wake up like a zombie! lol

That'll be an interesting training session lol, enjoy that mate :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Using matrix rage, really good for me. Stops me dizziness do can't complain.
> 
> Anyway going to stick a heater on in conservatory and get moving! Either that or tv


Brilliant stuff mate!! Bought it several times and never grudged a purchase tbh. Stick with it, if you can't type on that then never try Hemo-Rage...terrible, evil ****! haha.

Sound man, enjoy your session mate! Get the hoodie on it's f*cking freezing


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Brilliant stuff mate!! Bought it several times and never grudged a purchase tbh. Stick with it, if you can't type on that then never try Hemo-Rage...terrible, evil ****! haha.
> 
> Sound man, enjoy your session mate! Get the hoodie on it's f*cking freezing


Lol used hemo , crash like feck on that stuff!

Im off as startting to buzz


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Ooft shucks, I'm flattered
> 
> Yeah dude, you need to get some rest. I don't know about you, but I know I've overtrained when the shoulders start getting injuries and you start feeling sh*tty. I'm not wanting to get in the way again. having to really put more thought into my training and more rest seemed the right road for me.
> 
> ...


I think I may have gotten dehydrated too,so guzzling water too,got some clinical grade vit c powder arriving tomorrow,1kg for £17 off flea pit,that should assist my recovery a tad too,what ssupps do you use?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Using matrix rage, really good for me. Stops me dizziness do can't complain.
> 
> Anyway going to stick a heater on in conservatory and get moving! Either that or tv


Bloody junky...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Lol used hemo , crash like feck on that stuff!
> 
> Im off as startting to buzz


Same mate! 2years ago I bought that was running out kitchen at work puking up red **** all over the place, the come down was very jacky like :wacko: hated it. Catch you after mate.



biglbs said:


> I think I may have gotten dehydrated too,so guzzling water too,got some clinical grade vit c powder arriving tomorrow,1kg for £17 off flea pit,that should assist my recovery a tad too,what ssupps do you use?


Just keep you protein jug also filled with something, if it's not protein it has to be water, that's how I keep up with drinking the water.

I don't use much mate, just Total Peptide, or protein powder with most of the sh*t needed in it. And also Alpha Men, it's like a multi-vitamin from MP. Just back training, so it's a new order, I'll comment on it once it's done.

I'm on other meds so I'm very reluctant at putting any more pills or stuff into body, for now...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

No training today, just cooking, eating, reading Total Recall and on a plus I just cut my Sky bill in half and held it there for a year and still get to keep everything :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> No training today, just cooking, eating, reading Total Recall and on a plus I just cut my Sky bill in half and held it there for a year and still get to keep everything :thumb:


How did you manage that then mate?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> How did you manage that then mate?


Was going to change to Talk Talk mate, just about to book the engineer and decided to call Sky and give them some notice. Worked our way down to a very decent £36.90 a month for a year and just to call back the next year to keep it at that lol. Very happy since our bill is usually £50-70+ :thumb:

Talk Talk offered us £30.90, but I couldn't grumble at an extra £6 a month and forgo all the hassle and extras and price increase that could happen with joining them


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Was going to change to Talk Talk mate, just about to book the engineer and decided to call Sky and give them some notice. Worked our way down to a very decent £36.90 a month for a year and just to call back the next year to keep it at that lol. Very happy since our bill is usually £50-70+ :thumb:
> 
> Talk Talk offered us £30.90, but I couldn't grumble at an extra £6 a month and forgo all the hassle and extras and price increase that could happen with joining them


What package you got mate?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

More money for food  Did the same with ours but now Eurosport are showing some strongman stuff I can't watch/record because I haven't got it anymore:sad:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> What package you got mate?


Still the same as before Andy, TV, Broadband and phone line with free calls evenings and weekends, nothings changed...that's pretty much all I know about it haha. Been with them 2 1/2years now


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> More money for food  Did the same with ours but now Eurosport are showing some strongman stuff I can't watch/record because I haven't got it anymore:sad:


Haha, well with the savings the missus is going to get a new contract phone out with an pad thing? F*ck knows mate lol. You should download it mate...I hardly watch TV myself, anything I want to watch I download


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Still the same as before Andy, TV, Broadband and phone line with free calls evenings and weekends, nothings changed...that's pretty much all I know about it haha. Been with them 2 1/2years now


Cheers mate.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Cheers mate.


You gonna try the same with your own provider mate? may aswell


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Deffo mate. I'm with sky so why not :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Deffo mate. I'm with sky so why not :lol:


 :lol: :thumb: see if you can get it lower! I'll punch a hole through my wall if you do :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just put in an order from Musclefood! The new customer deal which entails:

1 x 5kg Chicken Breast Fillets

2 x 8-9oz Great British Prime Rump Steaks

2 x 500g Lean British Beef Mince

2 x 500g Diced Turkey Pure Breast

2 x 400g Diced Lean Great British Beef

8 x 100g Pork Loin Steaks (2x400g packs)

4 x 6-7oz British Hache Steaks

Corn-Fed French Chicken - 1.3kg

1 x 300g British Rose Veal Stir Fry + seasoning 25-30g ... and all for £75! Which is awesome! In my opinion.

Time for a decent back and bicep session. Missed it yesterday with all the time I spent sending companies e-mails trying to sort a bl*ody phone contract out. Still never got anywhere!! lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

The hache steaks are nice


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> The hache steaks are nice


I have no idea what they are mate?! Unless I've called them something else, but I've never used them, even in the work kitchens! Thanks, i didn't know what to expect with them :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> I have no idea what they are mate?! Unless I've called them something else, but I've never used them, even in the work kitchens! Thanks, i didn't know what to expect with them :thumb:


Like a very good quality burger!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Like a very good quality burger!


Awesome mate...they must keep that in England and away from us Scots, give us an inch and we'll take aw yer cows! :lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Awesome mate...they must keep that in England and away from us Scots, give us an inch and we'll take aw yer cows! :lol:


Funnily enough muscle foods use dorset farms for meat which is where I live but probably gets shipped halfway around the country before it comes home!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Funnily enough muscle foods use dorset farms for meat which is where I live but probably gets shipped halfway around the country before it comes home!


Haha, it's all politics mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Awesome mate...they must keep that in England and away from us Scots, give us an inch and we'll take aw yer cows! :lol:


Well your cows are real odd looking,a bit like something out of star wars


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Well your cows are real odd looking,a bit like something out of star wars


That one at 0.28 has a massive spikey wanger mate!! :lol: Our cows are that awesome they are hardly on the menu unlike those southern 10 a penny ones


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Good workout*, but had to cut the sets down coming to the end, the pump was pretty bad (in a good way) and was getting pretty fooked! I had a shake with walnuts and hazelnuts with some coffee in it an half an hour before I started  ...was pretty nice! I know the deads seem low, but that's all I can fit on the bar, the reps killed me though, so used the good mornings to stretch it all out at a light weight, really helped.

*Back and Biceps*

*Deadlifts:* 3x20-17reps @ 75kg

3x10-8reps @91kg

*Calf raises:* 6x24-20reps @ 91kg - supersetted with - *Good mornings:* 6x18-16reps @ 16.5kg (nice stretch on lower back and legs)

*Shrugs:* 3x9-8reps @ 91kg

3x12-10reps @ 81kg

*Preacher curls:* 3x16-12reps @ 30kg

3x9-7reops at 38kg

*Hammer curls:* 4x20-14reps @ 18kg

*BB bent over rows:* 4x10-8reps @ 71kg

*Close grip bicep curls:* 2x12reps @ 25kg

2x14reps @ 20kg...*DONE!*

Wanted to get the *single arm rows* and *inclined db bicep curls* in, but was well to f*cked and could hardly do the last 3 exercises...still happy with that


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


>


Is Biglbs still not sharing the animated ones!! lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice workout mate,now I have a back ache..


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Nice workout mate,now I have a back ache..


Thanks mate...it's definitely not the heaviest deads I could do, but reps is better than nothing. Get the nearest person to stand all over your back :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

nice work mucker!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> nice work mucker!


Thanks mate  . kept the rest time under a minute as much as could, so could explain the f*ckedness at the end


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Great session mate :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Great session mate :thumb:


very enjoyable mate  . Legs tomorrow, they feel all nice a stretched out for it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OH YEAH. You can't beat a good leg session when you are in the mood for it


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> OH YEAH. You can't beat a good leg session when you are in the mood for it


It's gonna be a morning session dude...just to annoy the missus about how happy I am to be up and making a sh*t load of noise :devil2:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> It's gonna be a morning session dude...just to annoy the missus about how happy I am to be up and making a sh*t load of noise :devil2:


Brave man. Hope you don't get too much flack :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Brave man. Hope you don't get too much flack :lol:


Stupid man really lol...I got no choice tbh mate, got all the boys round this weekend, so the house is a bit mental


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Fair enough mate. Good to see you doing the legs before the boys come over 

Could be a messy night then  :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Fair enough mate. Good to see you doing the legs before the boys come over
> 
> Could be a messy night then  :lol:


They're already here mate! It's my two other boys and the sooner I get them staying here the better ma man :thumb: The missus made them all tea and they got marshmallows, so it's Planes time


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds like a great time mate  Hope you get them soon then mate. Kids are awesome. We have the grandaughter on sunday. Happy days :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like a great time mate  Hope you get them soon then mate. Kids are awesome. We have the grandaughter on sunday. Happy days :thumb:


Very busy bud! It's only a matter of time, the ex tried to keep me out the picture cause she's a mental case, but social work want me their 100%  ! Kids are great mate, that's why I want to work with them and get them into sports, fitness and health, preferable in the sh*ttest of areas where they need it. Enjoy sunday ma man! :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Very busy bud! It's only a matter of time, the ex tried to keep me out the picture cause she's a mental case, but social work want me their 100%  ! Kids are great mate, that's why I want to work with them and get them into sports, fitness and health, preferable in the sh*ttest of areas where they need it. Enjoy sunday ma man! :thumb:


Don't give up then mate. If the ss are on your side all the better.

That is a great ethos mate. It is were it is needed. I hope you get there.

I will enjoy sunday mate for sure 

You have a cracking weekend :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Very busy bud! It's only a matter of time, the ex tried to keep me out the picture cause she's a mental case, but social work want me their 100%  ! Kids are great mate, that's why I want to work with them and get them into sports, fitness and health, preferable in the sh*ttest of areas where they need it. Enjoy sunday ma man! :thumb:


Don't give up then mate. If the ss are on your side all the better.

That is a great ethos mate. It is were it is needed. I hope you get there.

I will enjoy sunday mate for sure 

You have a cracking weekend :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Don't give up then mate. If the ss are on your side all the better.
> 
> That is a great ethos mate. It is were it is needed. I hope you get there.
> 
> ...


I never give up mate...it's just not in me. Aye, they absolutely are dude, which is good. Because as she's going mental and ranting and raving, I'm cool as cucumber and know this a means to an end  .

Imagine bringing bodybuilding or even training to a new generation, making it fun (no macros lol) and taking them of the street and into the gym. Think of the money saved on petty criminals, jail/juvi time, giving them a work ethic, something to concentrate on and they will give back something that worked for them. The pro completely outweigh the (if any) cons.

They asked tonight if they can fight me tomorrow lol...this'll be interesting...all 4boys battering me...Happy days as you say lol!!

You have a belter too mate. I'll only be updating tomorrow, won't have time to jump on for any length of time...because I'll be getting my ar*e kicked in by 8, 6, 4 and a 2year old :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> I never give up mate...it's just not in me. Aye, they absolutely are dude, which is good. Because as she's going mental and ranting and raving, I'm cool as cucumber and know this a means to an end  .
> 
> Imagine bringing bodybuilding or even training to a new generation, making it fun (no macros lol) and taking them of the street and into the gym. Think of the money saved on petty criminals, jail/juvi time, giving them a work ethic, something to concentrate on and they will give back something that worked for them. The pro completely outweigh the (if any) cons.
> 
> ...


Cool as a cucumber is what is needed mate. Well done.

love the teaching concept.

All 4 boys. game on then mate :lol:

Oh i will have an epic time thanks.

Enjoy the whooping mate. Chat soon


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

How you doing buddy?

Those are mental reps for deads!

If you can't fit more on the bar or don't have more weight try some suitcase deads


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Cool as a cucumber is what is needed mate. Well done.
> 
> love the teaching concept.
> 
> ...


Late one last night mate. The 4year p*ssed the bed and has a terrible smokers like cough. No chance I would have survived a leg session in the morning. Anyway, afternoon session about to commence with chest

thrown in with a little leg session, squats and lunges and calves. Hams are solid and sore from the deads yesterday!



GreedyBen said:


> How you doing buddy?
> 
> Those are mental reps for deads!
> 
> If you can't fit more on the bar or don't have more weight try some suitcase deads


Am good mate, yeah am paying that today haha. How you getting on?

I do have a long straight bar with no threads, but keeping the weights on could be a hassle. Those looks mental btw!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Late one last night mate. The 4year p*ssed the bed and has a terrible smokers like cough. No chance I would have survived a leg session in the morning. Anyway, afternoon session about to commence with chest
> 
> thrown in with a little leg session, squats and lunges and calves. Hams are solid and sore from the deads yesterday!
> 
> ...


That'll just make it more interesting  They are very good for hitting stabilising muscles/grip etc. I'm good thanks, just got in from work, 4hrs sleep means 2 cans of Monster rehab and a dump then it's time to go and beast myself


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> That'll just make it more interesting  They are very good for hitting stabilising muscles/grip etc. I'm good thanks, just got in from work, 4hrs sleep means 2 cans of Monster rehab and a dump then it's time to go and beast myself


...a dump :lol: Enjoy your j*bbie mate 

I just tried to hit out a session there mate and legs failed, so I tried to experiment and make my own squat stand and nearly f*cked my neck...used the makeshift squat stand to do some bench press instead...I'm going to be the death of myself mate!! lol. Called it quits as I've got a rest day tomorrow and onto chest after that and legs the day after, so I'm not missing out...I think I'll just need to save the pennies and buy and decent bench after Christmas.

4hrs mate!! Nap after your session then? :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Bloody hell mate. May get one in some of the sales.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I will bud...I swapped my last bench for the tat on my back lol...next one will be a keeper, one with a squat stand as standard  .

Good weekend with all the boys, they were NOT wanting to leave especially the older one, he came and stood back in the house with me, poor little dude.

I have a meeting coming up for the boys and I think it's looking good for me to get the other two, so laid down some foundations for that discussion with their grandad (the ex's mum and dad who look after them at the moment). It turns out he would rather the boys were with me rather than his daughter and will back me at the next meeting for that to happen...happy days, so the weekend ended on a good note :thumb:

Back to training with a chest and tri day...Anyone have a decent one at the weekend?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Chest and triceps* today. Certainly needed that rest day and quite happy with session, except for the bench. But not done bench in a VERY long while. Did it with my make-shift bench which didn't give me any peace of mind while lifting it, but needs must. Kept it light 'cause I was sh*tting myself :lol: . Tried Hex press too at the end of the session with foam between the weights to stop sliding. Other than that it was a good session :thumb:

*Chest and triceps*

*Bench press:* 8x12-8reps @ 71kg

*Inclined tricep extension:* 2x20reps @ 20kg

2x10reps @ 30kg

2x15reps @ 25kg

*Shrugs:* 6x18reps @ 71kg

*Flys:* 2x14reps @ 26kg (either side)

2x6reps @ 31kg (either side)

1x7reps + 1x6reps @ 28kg (either side)

*Skull crushers:* 2x8reps @ 30kg

2x10reps @ 25kg

2x15reps @ 20kg

*Hex press:* 4x14-12reps @ 16kg (either side)...*DONE!*

Making some Tuna pasta for a munch and right now considering doing some chest later...missed out a few things I like doing (pull-overs, db press, incline and decline press). Eat first  ...I'm looking a bit leaner now and glad I'm getting the physique back as fast as I am, muscle memory is a great friend right now :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I remember doing bench press on a dumbell bench and using a chair either side to rest weights on, last time I did it I finished a set slid out and bar fell of chair! Thats why it was the last time lol

Go careful out there!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> I remember doing bench press on a dumbell bench and using a chair either side to rest weights on, last time I did it I finished a set slid out and bar fell of chair! Thats why it was the last time lol
> 
> Go careful out there!


Lol, Danger Training mate! I'm doing all my bench work on an ab king pro atm with two b*stard swivly bar stools that lower and raise. It's bad mate, but we do what we have to do, it's better than nothing...maybe I'll take out some life insurance :lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Lol, Danger Training mate! I'm doing all my bench work on an ab king pro atm with two b*stard swivly bar stools that lower and raise. It's bad mate, but we do what we have to do, it's better than nothing...maybe I'll take out some life insurance :lol:


Bugger that, better off doing off floor or dumbells


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Bugger that, better off doing off floor or dumbells


I like being scared sh*tless mate! I did that when I had no weights, pressing the couch with the missus on it, but the elbow get in the way and you can't lower it far enough. I love dumbbell work mate, my flys are decent weight and last year I reached 42's either side


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Tried 1 1/4 reps? Go down then 1/4 way up then down and up burns like hell and use 50% of the weight!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Tried 1 1/4 reps? Go down then 1/4 way up then down and up burns like hell and use 50% of the weight!


I see what you mean mate. Just do it the other way from my 3/4 up lol. Not much push there but I can imagine it'll keep the chest tight during the set


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> I see what you mean mate. Just do it the other way from my 3/4 up lol. Not much push there but I can imagine it'll keep the chest tight during the set


Yeah you do a full rep the 1/4 is extra but is a killer!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Yeah you do a full rep the 1/4 is extra but is a killer!


I'll give that a go on my next chest day mate :thumb:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

lee85 said:


> :thumbup1: thanks bud. You been keeping + training well?


Genuinley sorry mate! thought I'd replied :confused1:

Yeah I'm good, got myself into uni but had to skip abit of training to do so, back on track though now  can see by your journal you're getting back on it mate, I'll look in more often


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Tried 1 1/4 reps? Go down then 1/4 way up then down and up burns like hell and use 50% of the weight!


These are at the end of that drop set video in my journal,killers


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just be careful mate. You injure yourself and that could put you back.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Genuinley sorry mate! thought I'd replied :confused1:
> 
> Yeah I'm good, got myself into uni but had to skip abit of training to do so, back on track though now  can see by your journal you're getting back on it mate, I'll look in more often


Try some time-management mate and sort out the necessary from the not so. It is hard, i had to juggle, college, work, family and training last year...it just meant less tv lol. Good man, you love training, so why sacrifice it and it'll help with stress relieve  . Back and training hard bud, going for a more leaner look.



biglbs said:


> These are at the end of that drop set video in my journal,killers


I seen that mate. How much was on the start of that drop set?



andyhuggins said:


> Just be careful mate. You injure yourself and that could put you back.


Very true mate, that's why I kept it light...can't afford any injuries now. I love the flys and db press and adding in light bench had to happen somehow...it's a new bench after the new year :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

210k mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Just seen this mate!! Will sub to it and be following offering support where possible!!

Good luck mate and lets get rid of this sh!tty head fook you have to deal with!!

:thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> 210k mate


Fur Jebus sake mate! Very impressive, i was trying to count it, but the plate sizes threw me off lol.



paulandabbi said:


> Just seen this mate!! Will sub to it and be following offering support where possible!!
> 
> Good luck mate and lets get rid of this sh!tty head fook you have to deal with!!
> 
> :thumbup1:


Good man. Welcome in :thumb:

Training is the way forward mate, clears the mind


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Fur Jebus sake mate! Very impressive, i was trying to count it, but the plate sizes threw me off lol.
> 
> Good man. Welcome in :thumb:
> 
> Training is the way forward mate, clears the mind


That's the attitude mate!! Something to take the mind off everything else!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Legs and a little bit of biceps throwing in* because I felt they needed it  . Great session and added some Hack Squats in to attack the quads better. Deadlifts with minimal back movement also and some SLDL's to stretch out at the end :thumb:

You'll probably notice that I get the same number of reps in a row, the starting set is the aim for the second set and it was hard enough getting them in the first set. Failed that law at the end though 

*Legs and biceps*

*Lunges:* 2x20reps @ 16kg

2x16reps @ 18reps

2x12reps @ 20kg

*Close grip bicep curls (ez-bar):* 2x20reps @ 20kg

2x16reps @ 28kg

2x12reps @ 33kg

*Deadlifts:* 2x8reps @ 91kg...these were supersetted with...*Shrugs:* 2x10reps @ 91kg

2x11reps @ 81kg 2x14reps @ 81kg

2x13reps @ 71kg 2x16reps @ 71kg

*Hack squats:* 4x12reps @ 51kg

*Seated calf raises:* 6x30-24reps @ 71kg

*Hammer curls:* 2x24reps @ 16kg (each side)

2x18reps @ 18kg (each side)

2x14reps @ 20kg (each side)

*Preacher bicep curls:* 2x28reps @ 20kg

1x12+1x10reps @ 28kg

*SLDL's:* 4x9-6reps @ 58kg...*DONE!*

Now to play the waiting game with my order from Musclefood, hoping it'll come tomorrow and I can get cooking some interesting food :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> That's the attitude mate!! Something to take the mind off everything else!!


I know it gives me peace mate :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> I know it gives me peace mate :thumb:


Nice workout mate!! Really pushing yourself it seems!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Nice workout mate!! Really pushing yourself it seems!!


I got a lot to make up for mate...from 175bench, 175 deads, 200+squats and so on, I got some road to go to that all back, slowly does it though (in the fastest possible way lol)


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> I got a lot to make up for mate...from 175bench, 175 deads, 200+squats and so on, I got some road to go to that all back, slowly does it though (in the fastest possible way lol)


They are impressive lift's mate!! You will get there just take it steady as you say, put your foot down to quick and the injuries occur!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> They are impressive lift's mate!! You will get there just take it steady as you say, put your foot down to quick and the injuries occur!!


That is very true mate, I'm more careful on the shoulder days tbh. Thanks man, that's my aim again...but not priority as it's more physique other than strength I'm looking for


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ace workout there matey! cant rep ya....cvnts lol.

you still training at home bud?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Try some time-management mate and sort out the necessary from the not so. It is hard, i had to juggle, college, work, family and training last year...it just meant less tv lol. Good man, you love training, so why sacrifice it and it'll help with stress relieve  . Back and training hard bud, going for a more leaner look.
> 
> I seen that mate. How much was on the start of that drop set?
> 
> Very true mate, that's why I kept it light...can't afford any injuries now. I love the flys and db press and adding in light bench had to happen somehow...it's a new bench after the new year :thumb:


It's hours on the internet that makes me lose it mate :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ace workout there matey! cant rep ya....cvnts lol.
> 
> you still training at home bud?


I needed a good legs session mate and those hack squats are great! Yeah man, still at home training, not by choice, just an obstacle in the way at the moment, but training is still going good :thumb:



Jimmysteve95 said:


> It's hours on the internet that makes me lose it mate :lol:


Hahaha! Mate, i stick with one site and that's here when it comes to internet socializing. I couldn't deal with anything more than that....like you said, it can eat up all your time and you wouldn't even notice


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Shoulder* session today. Weight is going up not to bad, but trying my best to keep the reps higher than 10. Failed at that today and got a nice wee failure DB press, not to bother, just testing my limits. Had to miss out the calf raises and shrugs, was too f*cked at the end. Also had drop the number of sets nearing the end but still happy with it all 

*Shoulders*

*Military press:* 2x14reps @ 48kg

2x8reps @ 58kg

2x11reps @ 53kg

*Lateral raises:* 2x16reps @ 11kg (each side)

2x11reps @ 16kg ("")

2x15reps @ 13kg ("")

*Arnold press:* 2x16reps @ 11kg (each side)

2x10reps @ 16kg ("")

2x12reps @ 13kg ("")

*Front raises:* 2x26reps @ 11kg (eachside)

2x16reps @ 16kg ("")

*Seated DB shoulder press:* 2x16reps @ 23kg (each side)

2x12reps @ 26kg ("")

31kg (fail)

*Pull-overs:* 2x16reps @ 25kg

2x12reps @ 31kg

*Rear delt flys:* 4x14-10reps @ 16kg (each side)...*DONE!*


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics for now so you can see what I'm working on. Took before training on my phone, so there not the best pics...more excuses are coming :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

> @musclefood


 <---- I don't know if this'll work, i forgot how to tag...Order is here nicely safe and sound, happy boy today


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> <---- I don't know if this'll work, i forgot how to tag...Order is here nicely safe and sound, happy boy today
> 
> View attachment 140656


 @MuscleFood is how to quote mate 

Order looks mint mate!! Training was bang on too!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking good mate:thumbup:


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> @MuscleFood is how to quote mate
> 
> Order looks mint mate!! Training was bang on too!!


Woooop! Nice plants mate!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> @MuscleFood is how to quote mate
> 
> Order looks mint mate!! Training was bang on too!!


How'd you do that the mate? Where's mention bit?



mygym said:


> Looking good mate:thumbup:


Thanks bud, getting it all right now and time to rebuild myself :thumb:



MuscleFood said:


> Woooop! Nice plants mate!


We have chilli plants and I recon there pepper plants, but they never flowered and I would feel sh*t if I just threw them out :lol: Ready to munch, thanks guys


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> How'd you do that the mate? Where's mention bit?
> 
> Thanks bud, getting it all right now and time to rebuild myself :thumb:
> 
> We have chilli plants and I recon there pepper plants, but they never flowered and I would feel sh*t if I just threw them out :lol: Ready to munch, thanks guys


just do @ and then there name without any spaces or anything like @lee85


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> just do @ and then there name without any spaces or anything like @lee85


 @paulandabbi ...how's that?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

F*cking hell!! I did that before and it never worked, where's the wee smiley for raging and laughing at the same time hahaha


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


>


I think would look something like the face you pull doin a big massive jobbie...ouch that's sore, glad that's out...I don't know, maybe lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> @paulandabbi ...how's that?


WOOOOHOOOOOOO hahaha


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> WOOOOHOOOOOOO hahaha


I feel like a f*cking retard :lol: ...No trouble with this anymore, nice one mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> F*cking hell!! I did that before and it never worked, where's the wee smiley for raging and laughing at the same time hahaha


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 140662


You got **** load of these!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

LMAO!! That's the one mate :thumb: ...with a very satisfied smile at the end


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> You got **** load of these!




Wait till these start mate


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 140664
> 
> 
> Wait till these start mate


Not till bloody December!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 140664
> 
> 
> Wait till these start mate


I'll figure this out mate and when I do...well...emmm...I'll post hunners o them...everywhere :devil2:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> I'll figure this out mate and when I do...well...emmm...I'll post hunners o them...everywhere :devil2:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 140667


Especially that one :lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Cant get it to move, do you have to poke it with a stick?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

F*ck sake, that's massive...they'll think it's stonners in here with that face lol!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm getting thirsty


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 140674
> 
> 
> I'm getting thirsty



View attachment 140674
... this better move

Hahaha! Belter...stole!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, so it's my day off today, so want it to be a productive day. I need some advice or to be pointed in the right direction with a community situation.

The missus went to community meeting last night about anti-social behaviour. There was a lot of grumping and moaning, but through the noise the kids wanted to be heard. And the big issue is that they were looking for a place to train.

This is where I want to come in. My whole future idea is to bring training/PL/BB to the kids/teenagers in the areas that need it. It pulled me out of a bad spot I want to encourage it amongst the younger ones. Seems like they are screaming for it and for some reason there is no place to that up here. I went along to the football coaching a few months back to check it out. The coaches are p*sh, not interested, just seems to me like the are in it for the wage packet and that's it. Blatantly ignoring the one kid who wanted to do the rugby and the coaching was lazy and unorganized.

The good thing is, they WANT a gym and they want to train :thumb:

The question is: how do I go about getting funding or is their a charity that would help or any other kind of help/company that could supply materials for the kids? I wouldn't know where to start and the next meeting is next wednesday. I'm forcing myself to go, no option, but I want to go there with a game plan, some solid knowledge and be an active part in this whole thing. This was my idea when I went I was doing the college course, but the anxiety got in the way of that. The community isn't far away from where I am about 600yards up the road, so travelling isn't a problem, I recon this could be the start of something positive for the community.

Any ideas, or has anyone been part of something like this who can help me or point me to the right places? Thanks in advance


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Short answer is I don't really know, but how about The Princes Trust ? I know they help business start ups, but not sure if they get involved in community action ... city council will probably be a dead loss but may be worth a try .... perhaps do some googling on funds for community groups or something?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Short answer is I don't really know, but how about The Princes Trust ? I know they help business start ups, but not sure if they get involved in community action ... city council will probably be a dead loss but may be worth a try .... perhaps do some googling on funds for community groups or something?


Yeah, I think the council we're banging on about budget, budget, budget. Maybe the princess trust is good place to start mate :thumb: ...if start in google, I would get lost in the nonsense mate lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Short answer is I don't really know, but how about The Princes Trust ? I know they help business start ups, but not sure if they get involved in community action ... city council will probably be a dead loss but may be worth a try .... perhaps do some googling on funds for community groups or something?


Okay mate, followed you advice and sent this e-mail to the princess trust. What do you think? Does it send the message?

Hi, my name is Lee Collins and I stay in Rutherglen Glasgow.

I have no idea where to start with the situation I am about to explain, so would really like some advice.

Yesterday we had a community meeting about anti-social behaviour. The problem is the kids are hanging about the streets causing trouble, fighting with nieghbouring communities and it's got bad as of recently. I have only been living here since January, so I am new to the area.

What the big thing that stood out to me was that through all the moaning and groaning the kids voice wanted to be heard. It may have not been in the most productive way, but to me it's worth listening too.

We have a newly built community centre in the area and it is badly lacking anything to keep these young people motivated or interested. It's like an empty shell in side, but a great place that just needs equipment.

Back to what the kids wanted.

The big problem is that all they wanted was a place to train. From that I hear a place to escape from whatever other problems they are facing. Some maybe at home, some maybe in situations they really don't want to be part off. That's what we all look for in life, but when this isn't being provided then they will expel their problems in a less productive way. And the demonizing view of "NEDS" or trouble makers doesn't help the issue.

A little about myself...

I have been where those kids have been and it lead me down a road of alcohol, drugs, depression and homelessness. I am now a year sober and have been years off any drugs. I turned my life around by myself, but that isn't always easy and I recognise how hard that can be if you are stuck in a situation. I have 4 boys of my own and very supportive partner.

Last year I was attending college with the very plan to help our youths through sports and activities. I faced the problem of anxiety as soon as I gave up drinking and half way through my course my anxiety turned into slight agoraphobia and since March I have found it hard leaving the house, but my plans haven't changed. Being that the community centre is onyl around 600yards from my house I feel this is the prefect opportunity for me to get there and help these boys and girls.

I am currently in the process of working with a psychologist to control the anxiety. I'm not one to be held back and as soon I heard this situation I knew I had to get involved and do something about it.

It would seem council budget can often get in the way and not be supportive of ideas. But that doesn't mean I/we can't do something about this.

I have no previous dealings with any of this type of thing, But what I think I bring to the table is experience. Someone the kids can relate too. I started training myself a couple of years ago and I intend to compete in natural bodybuilding in a few years. I have been very successful in my training and gained enough knowledge to pass on, although I'm not expert but I know enough and I am continuing to learn as much as I can.

The pro of helping these kids:

1. Training brings discipline.

2. It creates community and helping each other out.

3. Gives confidence

4. Keep them off the streets.

5. Saves councils money on any damages they may cause being on streets.

6. Cuts down the budget needed to provide police and other emergency services.

7. Allows kids to set goals and that can pass onto normal life too.

8. Gives pride in something.

9. It will also help with education since numbers is a big part of training.

10. It will give them structure...

The pros will certainly outweigh the cons and could carry on, but I'm sure you understand the benefits.

Health and fitness is very important and recently I read an article saying that parents can run faster than their kids. I knew when I ran my dad could never catch me, fun times.

I understand the world is changing and computers are taking over, but by no means should that mean that we put health and fitness to one side and hope the computer games keep them inside. They still become restless, they still have a lot of testosterone to deal with, they will still have the problems...but providing a place to escape and release the anger and rage inside is always and can only be seen as a positive movement.

I'm wanting this to be just an this area thing to fix. We really need to promote this everywhere. Including the crippling problem of obesity, don't you think it's time to do something about this?

The problem we are having is with equipment and funding for something like this. I can train the kids, I could do anything needed to get the qualification to do so. There is a lot more to this, but I don't want to make this e-mail too long.

What I'm looking for is just advice on where to start and to go about making this change. What I can do, what I take to the next meeting on Wednesday 27/11/13. I need a solid plan with information and game plan to make this a reality and start getting the benefits of this for the kids straight away, Is there any charities that can help provide equipment and is there any other kind of information I need to know.

Thank you for reading and I look forward to your reply. Any help would be greatly appreciated, even a point in the right direction.

Lee Collins


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I think that is a very good email Lee ... whether the Prince's Trust is the right body to receive it remains to be seen, however I'm sure if you use this as a basis to contact other groups you will eventually succeed !


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I think that is a very good email Lee ... whether the Prince's Trust is the right body to receive it remains to be seen, however I'm sure if you use this as a basis to contact other groups you will eventually succeed !


They did reply Greshie :thumb: ...But the don't do community funds anymore, however they gave me links to the right places...Sent it to Awards for All, a lottery funding organization, so figures crossed mate. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Lee.

Good luck with the above re your letter there.

I've noticed you 'around the threads'. I'm subbing your journal mate:thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Good on you for trying to make a difference. Hope the right people get involved, good luck.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Lee.
> 
> Good luck with the above re your letter there.
> 
> I've noticed you 'around the threads'. I'm subbing your journal mate:thumb:


How you doing mate? Welcome in :thumb:

Thanks man, got some reading to do and some positive feedback from Awards for All, here's hoping 



mygym said:


> Good on you for trying to make a difference. Hope the right people get involved, good luck.


It's something I've wanted to do since becoming sober mate. So do I, i got the meeting on wednesday to attend so I'll take it from there and maybe if we can't get our own organization sorted, maybe I can work with other organizations to incorporate this into their current plans. As I said above, got so much info I'll be drowned in my laptop for a while lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Blue x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

http://inspiredfacilities.sportengland.org/

Best of luck with this Lee

Top man !


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Morning Blue x


You have sleeping problems dude? lol. Morning :thumb:



Tassotti said:


> http://inspiredfacilities.sportengland.org/
> 
> Best of luck with this Lee
> 
> Top man !


That's a new one mate, thanks 

Back to e-mailing more today and reading, but first...back and biceps


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Back and biceps* today. Great session! Very happy with deads, maybe not weight but the reps I'm happy with :thumb:

*Back and biceps*

*BB bent over rows:* 2x24reps @ 58kg

2x16reps @ 71kg

2x12reps @ 81kg

*Shrugs:* 3x16reps @ 81kg...supersetted with...*Calf raises:* 3x30-24reps @ 81kg

3x16reps @ 91kg 3x24reps @ 91kg

*DB bicep curls:* 4x24-20reps @ 16kg (each side)

*Deadlifts:* 4x12reps @ 91kg

*Preacher curls:* 2x24reps @ 22kg...supersetted with...*Good mornings:* 5x16reps @ 41kg

2x16reps @ 28kg

2x12reps @ 33kg

*DB rows:* 2x12reps @ 41kg

2x8reps @ 45kg...*DONE!*

Now to eat eggs and avocado :thumb: . I've done what I can for now and got enough reading to do to take some better knowledge to the next meeting and CRUSH my opponents!! :angry:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I will have to catch up with your thread mate. looks like a lot has been happening.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi mate, these may be worth a try if you haven't already

http://www.sportscotland.org.uk

http://www.salsc.org.uk/htdocs/index.php

I think the powerlifting avenue will be more palletable to them, you can also say that given adequate funding for equipment the gym could pay for itself as it would be open to paid membership from 18+ or those with the means to pay for themselves?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> I will have to catch up with your thread mate. looks like a lot has been happening.


In the process of getting something sorted for the area mate  . Training is good, keeping it consistent. Where you been man? You going to start that journal we were talking about?



GreedyBen said:


> Hi mate, these may be worth a try if you haven't already
> 
> http://www.sportscotland.org.uk
> 
> ...


Powerlifting could be could be good mate, but I'll probably have to make it all age appropriate. there is some under 16, so can't put their bodies through too much stress, but it'll start them on the right path.

Exactly, there will be paid membership, I'll see what they say on wednesday  . Thanks bud, I'll check them out after todays leg session :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

subbed mate ! And not a moment to soon !


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Good luck with all of this Lee. Its strange because I was saying the exact same to Abbi the other night!! I think every area should have a facility like this but obviously the youths have to earn their place with good behaviour and that.

Keep it up mate, if it happens for you I will follow suit with a place down here too.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> subbed mate ! And not a moment to soon !


Awesome mate. Welcome in :thumb:



paulandabbi said:


> Good luck with all of this Lee. Its strange because I was saying the exact same to Abbi the other night!! I think every area should have a facility like this but obviously the youths have to earn their place with good behaviour and that.
> 
> Keep it up mate, if it happens for you I will follow suit with a place down here too.


Thanks bud. Very true mate, it's hard for them with all the negative stuff pushed their way, but we can't really blame them if their places for getting off the streets is tied up in stupid politics. I recon the deserve better.

We will see wednesday mate. I'll take everything I've done so far and see what they think. That's what I'm hoping mate, I don't want it just to be a this area kinda thing as I said in my e-mail, this needs to be all round the place :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Awesome mate. Welcome in :thumb:
> 
> Thanks bud. Very true mate, it's hard for them with all the negative stuff pushed their way, but we can't really blame them if their places for getting off the streets is tied up in stupid politics. I recon the deserve better.
> 
> We will see wednesday mate. I'll take everything I've done so far and see what they think. That's what I'm hoping mate, I don't want it just to be a this area kinda thing as I said in my e-mail, this needs to be all round the place :thumb:


Yeah it is crap for them everywhere. The neighbourhoods would be a lot nicer places with this because the youths who run around fighting and what not will all be at home eating or in the gym training and won't want to do anything that might get them arrested or they will miss a meal haha.

When there are a lot of Anti-social behaviour problems in an area instead of just blaming the youths they should look at a way to keep them happy and entertained and you have that idea!! I hope it works out mate!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

So *legs and triceps* today and feeling like most are describing. Tired and weak. So it's not a long session and was holding down the sick while it was burning my f*cking throat :thumbdown: . Gubbed an omeprazole straight after, so it'll be back them for a bit. Got some pics done. I was considering starting a new journal because I've been off so long and it's like starting all over again and my heads in the game this time. We'll see. Took some full body pics too. Legs aren't the best but they are getting there and my phone is sh*t for taking pics! Excuses lol

*Legs and triceps*

(Danger) *Squats:* 2x16reps @ 64kg

2x12reps @ 76kg

*Hack squats:* 2x8reps @ 76kg

2x10reps @ 64kg

2x10reps @ 56kg

*Incline tricep extensions:* 2x26reps @ 20kg

2x12reps @ 30kg

2x14reps @ 25kg

*Close grip incline press:* 2x23reps @ 25kg

2x18reps @ 30kg

2x15reps @ 40kg...DONE!



That's the last pics till after Chrimbo, hoping for some decent improvement in that time. These pic do my calfs no justice, but they are looking better. Had a funny face in The Land of Point pic...hence the Oblio look (when he gets his point) 

Oh aye, and my posing is sh*t... :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah it is crap for them everywhere. The neighbourhoods would be a lot nicer places with this because the youths who run around fighting and what not will all be at home eating or in the gym training and won't want to do anything that might get them arrested or they will miss a meal haha.
> 
> When there are a lot of Anti-social behaviour problems in an area instead of just blaming the youths they should look at a way to keep them happy and entertained and you have that idea!! I hope it works out mate!


That's a great view mate and one we share. No many do and they just blow it off as bad behaviour. It's not, some of these kids could be facing neglect at home, abuse anything you could think of and probably some things you would rather not think off. So a place to escape is always beneficial


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> That's a great view mate and one we share. No many do and they just blow it off as bad behaviour. It's not, some of these kids could be facing neglect at home, abuse anything you could think of and probably some things you would rather not think off. So a place to escape is always beneficial


Exactly mate, just because they don't tell anyone what's wrong that means they are bad people. What teenage lad is going to go crying to someone about their problems and that? None is the answer because they feel they will be tormented about it. If they have an escape they may feel proud enough to say something etc. Plus they won't be roaming the streets causing trouble because they have built up anger and obviously raging testosterone etc


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Exactly mate, just because they don't tell anyone what's wrong that means they are bad people. What teenage lad is going to go crying to someone about their problems and that? None is the answer because they feel they will be tormented about it. If they have an escape they may feel proud enough to say something etc. Plus they won't be roaming the streets causing trouble because they have built up anger and obviously raging testosterone etc


Aye and stick all that in the gym and you've created future monster (in a good way :thumb: ). We've all been there, we know what's like. I just dislike people who act like the kids are the problem when the parents should be the ones getting the slap in the head


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That is an awesome thing you are doing for the young ones in your area. Hope it all comes together. Sounds epic.

Coming on nicely in the pics mate :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking good in pics mate:thumbup:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> That is an awesome thing you are doing for the young ones in your area. Hope it all comes together. Sounds epic.
> 
> Coming on nicely in the pics mate :thumb:


Trying to do mate. I hope it works out too. I'm wanting it sorted fast and as less hassle free as can be...maybe looking for too much there 

Thanks mate, that's 5weeks in and I'm pretty happy so far :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Looking good in pics mate:thumbup:


Thanks mate, just got more supps coming in from MP, so hopefully steady growth over the christmas period


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice progress for 5 weeks 

The more pressure you put an the authorites the more they will see you are serious.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Powerlifting could be could be good mate, but I'll probably have to make it all age appropriate. there is some under 16, so can't put their bodies through too much stress, but it'll start them on the right path.
> 
> Exactly, there will be paid membership, I'll see what they say on wednesday  . Thanks bud, I'll check them out after todays leg session :thumb:


Powerlifting, Olympic lifting even or just the guise of a 'keep fit' club, I'm sure it will make it more appealing to the council than 'just' a gym.

Obviously the sports council should be more inclined to help if there is funding available.

You never know there could be ex competetive lifters/coache etc in the area willing to help out.

Get your ideas on as many forums/sites as you can and you may get more opportunities for funding?

Looking good in the photos too mate, not bad for 5wks work:thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Nice progress for 5 weeks
> 
> The more pressure you put an the authorites the more they will see you are serious.


The new routine is great mate 

That's true...this'll be an interesting time


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What about the lottery for funding?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> What about the lottery for funding?


Lottery funded organizations like Awards for All and I'm looking into other one. Rest day tomorrow, so it'll be stuck on the laptop doing a bit of researching


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Lottery funded organizations like Awards for All and I'm looking into other one. Rest day tomorrow, so it'll be stuck on the laptop doing a bit of researching


Have you thought of some sort of sponsorship?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Have you thought of some sort of sponsorship?


I've really just thrown myself into tbf mate...so it's just gathering information on what is available. How could you go about getting sponsored and who would sponsor...maybe that's something to look into. Thanks mate, it goes on the pile lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Some of the supp companies or clothing companies. They might like to help the young guys out. Just e-mail them with what you are proposing.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> I've really just thrown myself into tbf mate...so it's just gathering information on what is available. How could you go about getting sponsored and who would sponsor...maybe that's something to look into. Thanks mate, it goes on the pile lol


Powerhouse are Scottish based they could help with equipment if you ring them and see??? Probably a long shot but you never know.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Some of the supp companies or clothing companies. They might like to help the young guys out. Just e-mail them with what you are proposing.


That's something I really didn't think of mate! Nice one man. I'll see if we can get an okay for it all first and then lay some plans like that down :thumb:



paulandabbi said:


> Powerhouse are Scottish based they could help with equipment if you ring them and see??? Probably a long shot but you never know.


I quite like Powerhouse, but that may be a long shot...but a decent enough idea to check out mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Push the youth idea mate.

They may be investing in future champs.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lee85 said:


> That's something I really didn't think of mate! Nice one man. I'll see if we can get an okay for it all first and then lay some plans like that down :thumb:
> 
> I quite like Powerhouse, but that may be a long shot...but a decent enough idea to check out mate


Go for it!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Push the youth idea mate.
> 
> They may be investing in future champs.


Let's hope they see it that way mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Let's hope they see it that way mate


Just have to get the pitch right mate.

Base it around all types of fitness and lifting etc. Also how it will benefit the community.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Just have to get the pitch right mate.
> 
> Base it around all types of fitness and lifting etc. Also how it will benefit the community.


I've been practising mate. Mumbling to myself about the house...the missus and boys are worried lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> I've been practising mate. Mumbling to myself about the house...the missus and boys are worried lol


They not used to it? No one would notice in my house!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> They not used to it? No one would notice in my house!


They should be by now mate lol! That common for you to walk about mumbling?...I could give you a number to a psychologist, but I think a psychiatrist would be better :lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> They should be by now mate lol! That common for you to walk about mumbling?...I could give you a number to a psychologist, but I think a psychiatrist would be better :lol:


I got a nice jacket for my birthday but for some reason it does up at the back? and when the wife helps me do it up it takes hrs for me to get it off.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> I got a nice jacket for my birthday but for some reason it does up at the back? and when the wife helps me do it up it takes hrs for me to get it off.


Get that time down a bit you'll be a regular Houdini mate :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Get that time down a bit you'll be a regular Houdini mate :thumb:


Escapism from the real world!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Escapism from the real world!


That would be drugs mate! I highly do not recommend any lol.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> That would be drugs mate! I highly do not recommend any lol.


They would just about finish me off


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> They would just about finish me off


It doesn't half take you out the moment, but the problems are still there...vicious circle mate, been there, out grew the t-shirt


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> It doesn't half take you out the moment, but the problems are still there...vicious circle mate, been there, out grew the t-shirt


Have dipped in and out of prescription meds but never a long term result.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Have dipped in and out of prescription meds but never a long term result.


They never are mate. Legal or illegal...it's still just masking the ****, not sorting anything


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> They never are mate. Legal or illegal...it's still just masking the ****, not sorting anything


My wording exactly!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> I've been practising mate. Mumbling to myself about the house...the missus and boys are worried lol


When is the presentation mate?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> When is the presentation mate?


It's just a meeting mate, so I'm just bringing this to the table, just need to make a strong case for it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I am sure with your passion you will have a good meeting.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Chest* day. Took the triceps out of this and they will go in anywhere, preferably on my last leg day or maybe back, doesn't matter really. Great session, became weak (and hungry) at the end so I missed out the incline press. Feeling great and chest is pumped to france, so good session :thumb:

*Chest*

*Bench press:* 2x20reps @ 56kg

2x12-10reps @ 76kg

1x6reps @ 81kg

*Shrugs:* 81kg 4x18reps

*Flys:* 2x16reps @ 26kg (each side)

2x9-6reps @ 31kg ("")

2x12-10reps @ 26kg...came back for the reps

*Hex press:* 2x16reps @ 21kg (each side)

2x8reps @ 26kg ("")

2x7reps @ 24kg ("")

*Decline press:* 4x14-11reps @ 23kg (each side)

*Flat DB press:* 2x9reps @ 24kg

4x12-11reps @ 21kg

*Incline press:* *f*ck off!*

*Pull-overs:* 2x12reps @ 25kg

2x8reps @ 30kg...*DONE!!*


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Chest feeling awesome after yesterday. Legs are still sore from friday  , so going to give them a miss and do back and biceps instead. Legs should be fine for tomorrow. Mixes up the routine a bit, but will sort itself out again next week...compromise :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Got a very decent *back and bicep* session in tonight. A bit late that what I'm used to, but my strength was pretty good. Will probably need to invest in some more weights after the new year with the a new bench. Deadlifts are good, but recon I could go heavier. Diet has been great too, all the stuff from @MuscleFood is awesome and makes cooking a lot more interesting with the variety. So got my order in from @MyProtein today also, Total Peptide, Creapure and BCAA's. Happy man :thumb:

*Back and biceps*

*Yates row:* 2x16reps @ 71kg

2x14reps @ 81kg

2x8reps @ 91kg

*Deadlifts:* 6x12-7reps @ 91kg

*Preacher curls:* 2x16reps @ 30kg

2x12reps @ 35kg

2x8,9reps @ 40kg

*Single arm DB rows:* 2x12reps @ 40kg

2x8reps @ 45kg

*Hammer curls:* 2x20reps @ 18kg (each side)

2x26reps @ 16kg ("")

*Close grip bicep curls* (ez-bar)*:* 2x8reps @ 40kg

2x10reps @ 32kg...*DONE!!*

Happy with that. Weight has went up with a few things, so will stay at that till I can hit the 12-16reps mark and go heavy. But as I said to Loganator, I'm not into going real heavy anymore, reps above anything else...that's 5weeks without any niggles or aggravations so I'm doing something right :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking great in here mate.

Have so much to catch up on everytime because we chat in mine all the time lol.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Solid session there mate. You need the new eqiupment for sure.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Looking great in here mate.
> 
> Have so much to catch up on everytime because we chat in mine all the time lol.


Thanks dude, getting it back slowly but surely...I know mate, the convo started rolling and now your threads f*cked lol!



andyhuggins said:


> Solid session there mate. You need the new eqiupment for sure.


I do mate, it's on the list for after the new year...it'll do for now  ...and thanks mate, it was a good session, legs tomorrow and next week the routine should be back to normal


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Got a very decent *back and bicep* session in tonight. A bit late that what I'm used to, but my strength was pretty good. Will probably need to invest in some more weights after the new year with the a new bench. Deadlifts are good, but recon I could go heavier. Diet has been great too, all the stuff from @MuscleFood is awesome and makes cooking a lot more interesting with the variety. So got my order in from @MyProtein today also, Total Peptide, Creapure and BCAA's. Happy man :thumb:
> 
> *Back and biceps*
> 
> ...


Good lifts mate glad you can stick with higher reps best way to stay injury free....

Unlike me cant resist going heavier


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Good lifts mate glad you can stick with higher reps best way to stay injury free....
> 
> Unlike me cant resist going heavier


I did all the strength training before and I found my strength is really good. But it's not what I'm aiming for. I may do the odd strength comp, but it's bodybuilding I'm aiming for.

The pull to strength and lift that extra weight is hard to resist mate lol...but injury free...yeah, I prefer that.

If strength is what you're looking for, why not :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Before I do legs, here is what my routine is looking like these days:

*Day 1: Chest * 6sets of each exercise, 2sets of same weight ideally hit same amount of reps.

*Day 2: Legs * Weights. 3 different levels of weight, low to high or high to low.

*Day 3: Back * Reps: 8 lowest - 20highest...compromising with that the weights I have...just over 100kg

Day 4: ---rest--- Preferably want to hit 10-16reps.

*Day 5: Shoulders * Rest: Under 1 min between sets, could be 2 due to set up.

*Day 6: Legs * - More sets if not hitting reps -

Day 7: ---rest---

*Chest:* Flat bench, flys, incline/decline DB press, hex press, DB flat bench (optional) and pull-overs

*Legs:* Lunges, calf raises, squats, SLDL's and hack squats (not all need to be done as will be done twice a week)

*Back:* Deadlifts, yates row, single arm DB bent over rows, good mornings, shrugs

*Shoulders:* Military press, lateral raises, DB press, front raises, Arnie press, rear delts

*Arms not set to specific day, just as a when it's needed. And probably not done all in one day

*Biceps:* Preacher curls, DB bicep curls (standing or seated), hammer curls, close grip ez-bar curls

*Triceps:* Inclined tricep extensions, skull crushers, close grip BB press (and kick backs are optional depending on how the elbows feel)

*Shrugs and calfs will be done every second day

And that's it. Diet is fine and the usual suspects. Supps taken, creapure, total peptide, BCAA's and Alpha Men, all from MyProtein


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

That's a busy schedule there Lee ... but you are young enough to cope with it!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That programme should keep you well entertained mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> That's a busy schedule there Lee ... but you are young enough to cope with it!


It is a bit mate, but rest days can be extended if the body is pretty f*cked.



andyhuggins said:


> That programme should keep you well entertained mate


It does mate, been doing this one for a couple of weeks now.

Well it seem the kids changed their minds to boxing and there is guy to do that sort of thing. But not giving up, if we can get a gym up here i think that would change...they agreed to a boxing coach on Sundays and see if they can get the room for free. their also starting a youth club, so things are moving slowly


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate don't give up on them you know how kids can be. Just keep plugging away. As they see you change they will want that too


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Legs and triceps* done today. Was f*cked pretty fast into the session, but stuck in and finished it. Taking it easy with the squats since I've not done them in a very long while. Lunges right after squats is a stinker for anyone interested lol

*Legs and triceps*

*Squats:* 2x12reps @ 81kg

2x16reps @ 71kg

*Lunges:* 2x20reps @ 16kg (each side)

2x24reps @ 13kg ("")

*Inclined press:* 2x14reps @ 35kg

2x10reps @ 40kg

2x15reps @ 30kg

*Hack squats:* 4x12-10reps @ 60kg

*Close grip bench press:* 2x20reps @ 40kg

2x10reps @ 50kg

*Calf raises* 3x30-20reps @ 91kg ...*DONE!!* Had to end it there was feeling extremely hungry, so cooked some nice Hache steaks


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Another good session there Lee


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate don't give up on them you know how kids can be. Just keep plugging away. As they see you change they will want that too


I think they got this idea in their heads if they can fling a punch they'll beat the Castlemilk boys (our neighboring town). I'll keep at it and see what comes up mate, maybe it will help, maybe it won't...but I recon it's for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Another good session there Lee


Thanks mate, legs will be dead in the morning lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thanks mate, legs will be dead in the morning lol


 ah well you can always crawl


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> ah well you can always crawl


Lmao! I'll just lie on the floor and get the kids to drag my heavy a*s around :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lmao! I'll just lie on the floor and get the kids to drag my heavy a*s around :thumb:


Well they need to earn their keep that's for sure!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Well they need to earn their keep that's for sure!


F*cking right Greshie! lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it going mucker!..much on this w.e?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it going mucker!..much on this w.e?


I'm good bro! How you doing? I've got my other two boys this weekend...so will be spending some quality time with them...or I'll be ignored and they'll play with their brothers lol. What about yourself?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a very nice rest day yesterday, just ate, cleaned the house and got a nice oovoo chat with my sister and her family in America for Thanksgiving. I was drooling at everything they said they were going to eat! 5 f*cking deserts!! :w00t:

Today was *shoulders* and I really enjoyed this session. I got a few PB's and got those 31's on the shoulder press I failed at last week. I went a bit heavy today to see where I'm at and what I should be working towards rep and weight wise, can't keep comfortable forever  . No problems with shoulders. Legs and biceps tomorrow :thumb:

*Shoulders*

*Military Press:* 2x14reps @ 50kg

2x8reps @ 60kg

1x7reps @ 65kg

2x12reps @ 45kg

*Lateral raises:* 2x14reps @ 13kg (each side)

2x10reps @ 16kg ("")

2x12reps @ 14kg ("")

*Arnold press:* 2x14reps @ 14kg (each side)

2x12reps @ 16kg ("")

2x8reps @ 19kg ("")

*Front raises:* 2x24reps @ 14kg (each side, not reps, weight)

2x18reps @ 16kg ("")

*Seated DB shoulder press:* 2x16reps @ 26kg (each side, not reps, weight)

2x6reps @ 31kg ("")

2x12reps @ 24kg ("")

*Pullovers:* 4x12reps @ 30kg

*Rear delts:* 4x12-10reps @ 16kg

*Shrugs:* 4x18-12reps @ 91kg...*DONE!*...enjoyed a cr*ppy McDonalds and a protein shake. Apart from that diet has been okay today. Porridge, home made butterchicken curry, a nice manwich and pouched eggs, the Mcdees and later more pouched eggs or porridge.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sweet session my friend :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Sweet session my friend :thumb:


Thanks mate  ...I find I have better strength later in the day, could be all that eating lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Good session Lee

I could just eat maccy dees!! lol

SUBBED!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Good session Lee
> 
> I could just eat maccy dees!! lol
> 
> SUBBED!!


Lol, it's awful! Unless it's a big tasty it's cr*p.

Nice one, welcome in :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Thanks mate  ...I find I have better strength later in the day, could be all that eating lol


yeah without a doubt you re right.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol, it's awful! Unless it's a big tasty it's cr*p.
> 
> Nice one, welcome in :thumb:


Im a 'Big Mac' person 

yes your right ...for that reason I don't go too often.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> yeah without a doubt you re right.


The only problem is it's not practical to train later, evenings is usually kept to annoy the sh*t out my boys lol



YummyMummy said:


> Im a 'Big Mac' person
> 
> yes your right ...for that reason I don't go too often.


I hope you've tried the big tasty, if not, I recommend it! It's seasonal though  ...I was stuck with some sh*tty chicken thing, no idea what I was eating lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What time do you train mate?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> What time do you train mate?


Usually around 11am, but started about 5 today.

Where's your journal mate? I'm still waiting! :sneaky2: lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

have you thought of IMF aroundyour training?

Once i get A job mate. Hopefully by the new year. You will be sick and tired of it by FEB :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> have you thought of IMF aroundyour training?
> 
> Once i get A job mate. Hopefully by the new year. You will be sick and tired of it by FEB :lol:


Intermittent fasting? That's all I could think you meant mate lol

Haha, I'm sick and tired of this one, so it'll give me something better to do with my time


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Intermittent fasting? That's all I could think you meant mate lol
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Haha, I'm sick and tired of this one, so it'll give me something better to do with my time


Yeah that is what I meant. You could work it around when you trin each day.

I meant you will be sick of my journal by FEB when I start one in JAN :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah that is what I meant. You could work it around when you trin each day.
> 
> I meant you will be sick of my journal by FEB when I start one in JAN :lol:


Wouldn't I be hungry? I hate feeling hungry mate, my stomach hates it. I eat when my stomach tells me lol

Lol! How's the job front looking btw?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah that is what I meant. You could work it around when you trin each day.
> 
> I meant you will be sick of my journal by FEB when I start one in JAN :lol:


anyone else confused :lol:

Only joking.... better get a journal up though..

Lee, I would def recommend I.F.. then you won't have to eat rubbish


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

He better get the journal up! He said he would a good few pages back...I hold people to their word 

I may do something like that early spring. Tbf, that was my first Mcdees in a very long while and not had chocolate, sweets, cake in over month now. This new routine is making my body demand more food


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Lee.

I'm sorry mate but I no sooner subbed to your journal and I vanished for a week! Got myself sorted finally!

I'll get back to reading yours and my other subbed friends today.

Hope everything's good with your training.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Are we training today? ?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Lee.
> 
> I'm sorry mate but I no sooner subbed to your journal and I vanished for a week! Got myself sorted finally!
> 
> ...


No probs mate. self comes first. Like my dad puts it, you start with a full bucket at the beginning of the day, you take what you need and IF there is anything left then you can give whatever it is to other people...that way, you feel no resentment and no ills to other people. I say that, but I'm the complete opposite of that bucket, I can live with nothing and still be happy and have no resentment lol... Take your time mate, good to see you back



YummyMummy said:


> Are we training today? ?


Nope  ...rest day, did legs yesterday. I will post the session up later...you get your body hammered with a good session?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> No probs mate. self comes first. Like my dad puts it, you start with a full bucket at the beginning of the day, you take what you need and IF there is anything left then you can give whatever it is to other people...that way, you feel no resentment and no ills to other people. I say that, but I'm the complete opposite of that bucket, I can live with nothing and still be happy and have no resentment lol... Take your time mate, good to see you back
> 
> Nope  ...rest day, did legs yesterday. I will post the session up later...you get your body hammered with a good session?


Nice attitude :thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> No probs mate. self comes first. Like my dad puts it, you start with a full bucket at the beginning of the day, you take what you need and IF there is anything left then you can give whatever it is to other people...that way, you feel no resentment and no ills to other people. I say that, but I'm the complete opposite of that bucket, I can live with nothing and still be happy and have no resentment lol... Take your time mate, good to see you back
> 
> Nope  ...rest day, did legs yesterday. I will post the session up later...you get your body hammered with a good session?


Just about to head out to my gym..


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Just about to head out to my gym..


I'm happy to see you are in a more positive zone...I would rep you, but it's not allowing me 

What's on the menu for destruction today?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Legs* from Saturday and *chest *from today.

Both workouts just seeing how heavy I can go and testing where I'm sitting at the moment weight and rep wise.

Legs and biceps

Squats: 2x12reps @ 81kg

2x8reps @ 91kg

2x 14-12reps @ 71kg

Preacher curls: 2x16reps @ 30kg (meant to start at 35!)

2x12reps @ 40kg

2x7reps @ 45kg ....never bothered with going for more reps, biceps already been done this week

Hack squats: 4x16-12reps @ 50kg

Hammer curls: 2x28reps @ 16kg (each side, weight, not reps)

2x20reps @ 18kg

Seated calf raises: 6x28-16reps @ 91kg...DONE!

______________________

Chest

Flat bench: 71kg 2x12reps

81kg 2x10reps

91kg 2x7reps (91 is all I an fit on that bar...for now)

Shrugs: 91kg 4x18-12reps

Flys: 26kg 2x12reps (weight each side)

30kg 2x12reps ("")

35kg 2x6reps ("")...did 31's last week rep range 9-6reps

Decline press: 25kg 2x12reps

30kg 2x10reps

Hex press: 20kg 2x16reps

25kg 2x12reps

Incline press: 31kg 2x8reps

25kg 2x14reps

Pullovers: 40kg 2x8reps

30kg 2x14reps...DONE!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Seriously heavy work that, mate.

Excellent session:thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Seriously heavy work that, mate.
> 
> Excellent session:thumbup1:


It's a climb back to where I was mate, but getting there. Thanks man


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice lifts mate,


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Nice lifts mate,


Thanks mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Good work mate!

Any news on the gym funding yet?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice lifting lee.. :thumbup:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Good work mate!
> 
> Any news on the gym funding yet?


Thanks bud. I had to put that too the side. At the last meeting they changed their minds and decided they wanted to do boxing and not weight training. But it's not totally out my mind, getting a few ideas from my dad, and tbh, if I got a gym set up here, they would go.



YummyMummy said:


> Nice lifting lee.. :thumbup:


Thanks, I do love a chest day


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I love chest day too  mine is today yayyy


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

A boxing club still has weights though and not everyone likes getting punched in the face


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> I love chest day too  mine is today yayyy


YUS! now am jealous...I've got legs, sh*t! lol



GreedyBen said:


> A boxing club still has weights though and not everyone likes getting punched in the face


That is true, but these boys are wanting it all for the wrong reasons and that's so they can throw a decent punch at the next town boys. It's gonna take some work mate, but I'll get involved in something. They got a guy for the boxing stuff


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> YUS! now am jealous...I've got legs, sh*t! lol
> 
> That is true, but these boys are wanting it all for the wrong reasons and that's so they can throw a decent punch at the next town boys. It's gonna take some work mate, but I'll get involved in something. They got a guy for the boxing stuff


Well done mate don't give up on them yet.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Well done mate don't give up on them yet.


Not something I'm planning on doing mate. Just has to take a back seat for the moment until I get my other boys staying with me and I get myself sorted. I was let down abit by that news, but it's because no-one really wanted to cement the idea because health and safety was p*ssing on them


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Ha ha, yeah that may not be the best reason to train boxers  With a decent coach I'm sure they will soon learn respect and not to go around ****ting everyone who looks at them the wrong way.

I hope something good still comes of it for you mate.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Ha ha, yeah that may not be the best reason to train boxers  With a decent coach I'm sure they will soon learn respect and not to go around ****ting everyone who looks at them the wrong way.
> 
> I hope something good still comes of it for you mate.


Lol, I know that's exactly whats going to happen mate...they just want to destroy the castlemilk boys and vice versa. I remember being young and f*cking stupid lol.

There will be a youth club so I'm thinking that'll be a decent place to start


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol, I know that's exactly whats going to happen mate...they just want to destroy the castlemilk boys and vice versa. I remember being young and f*cking stupid lol.
> 
> There will be a youth club so I'm thinking that'll be a decent place to start


Unless they got a boxing club too, then they could settle their differences in a safe, disciplined and supervised manor in the ring!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Unless they got a boxing club too, then they could settle their differences in a safe, disciplined and supervised manor in the ring!


Lol! Emm..it's not that kinda attitude here, although that would be ideal mate. You'll get stabbed in this area just walking down the street...it's that sort of mentality. They don't know why their fighting, just do it because it's something to do and over time they have hurt each other, so the sh*t carries on for no reason really.

I went along to watch the cr*p coaches teach the kids football and the amount of dads who were p*ssed was unbelievable mate, so a lot of their cr*p starts at home and they take it on the streets also


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey Lee!!

What's happening??? :devil2:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Just need a few more with your attitude to make a difference, shame theres not enough good people about nowadays.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Hey Lee!!
> 
> What's happening??? :devil2:


How you doing little devil  .

I'm good, gonna post the wee workout out I done soon. Just back from a meeting about my other boys, went well. And bagged myself a free Galaxy s3 today, not bad day at all 



mygym said:


> Just need a few more with your attitude to make a difference, shame theres not enough good people about nowadays.


It's priorites mate, people just need to get them straight.

how you doin?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> How you doing little devil  .
> 
> I'm good, gonna post the wee workout out I done soon. Just back from a meeting about my other boys, went well. And bagged myself a free Galaxy s3 today, not bad day at all
> 
> ...


free galaxy phone!! :scared: lucky GET


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> How you doing little devil  .
> 
> I'm good, gonna post the wee workout out I done soon. Just back from a meeting about my other boys, went well. And bagged myself a free Galaxy s3 today, not bad day at all
> 
> ...


Same old same old!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> free galaxy phone!! :scared: lucky GET


Not bad eh? 

I have no idea how to multi quote...I feel old.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Same old same old!


Things looking any better for you at all yet mate?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Things looking any better for you at all yet mate?


No change on anything thanks but training going ok!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Session for today. Was a short one, but loving the deads atm

*Back and biceps*

*Deadlifts:* 101kg 3x12reps

91kg 2x16reps ...thought that was good enough and decided to not do any more.

Yates row: 91kg 2x8reps

81kg 2x12reps

71kg 2x16reps

*Preacher curls:* 35kg 2x12reps

30kg 2x16reps...that's all


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Session for today. Was a short one, but loving the deads atm
> 
> *Back and biceps*
> 
> ...


When you've done enough you're done enough!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> When you've done enough you're done enough!


Surprisingly I'm sore now mate lol. Only stopped because I had a meeting to go to for the boys


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Surprisingly I'm sore now mate lol. Only stopped because I had a meeting to go to for the boys


Yeah sometimes working out under pressure (time wise) can be very positive.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Yeah sometimes working out under pressure (time wise) can be very positive.


Yeah it worked today. ..arms really sore for only doing one exercise


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Yeah it worked today. ..arms really sore for only doing one exercise


Worse tomorrow


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Worse tomorrow


Damn you! Rest day...always a positive


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Damn you! Rest day...always a positive


Lol

Rest days worse days of the week for me!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Lol
> 
> Rest days worse days of the week for me!


Nothing to do? Lol. I know im gonna need this one..arms are getting worse!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Nothing to do? Lol. I know im gonna need this one..arms are getting worse!


Yes def best to rest


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Yes def best to rest


Whoda thought...arms f*cked after hardly anything lol. Feels good though and veins coming back. Happy man


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Whoda thought...arms f*cked after hardly anything lol. Feels good though and veins coming back. Happy man


Thats what I like to hear...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Shoulders:*

*Military press:* 60kg 4x8reps

50kg 2x12reps

*Lateral raises:* 14kg (each side) 3x12reps

16kg ("") 3x10reps

*Arnold press:* 16kg (each side) 2x12reps

21kg ("") 2x10reps

*Front raises:* 16kg (each side) 2x24reps

14kg ("") 2x30reps

*Seated DB Press:* 31kg (each side) 6x13-10reps (13, 12, 12, 10, 12, 10)...DONE!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Excellent stuff mate:thumbup1:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Weights going up nicely:thumbup:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Coming along nicely mate.

Funny how a short sharp session can batter you


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Excellent stuff mate:thumbup1:


Thanks man. It was an enjoyable workout



mygym said:


> Weights going up nicely:thumbup:


Yeah mate. I'll be staying there for now till I hit higher reps. Thanks



andyhuggins said:


> Coming along nicely mate.
> 
> Funny how a short sharp session can batter you


Haha. Very true mate. Enjoying them all the same. Thanks bud


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Got all the boys this weekend mate?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Got all the boys this weekend mate?


No mate. Quiet one. The oldest is away too with his mum for the weekend. Just me the missus and the wee man...whos jumping everywhere right now lol

Upto yourself?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

leg session tomorrow with an old training partner. Then seeing the grand daughter on sunday


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> leg session tomorrow with an old training partner. Then seeing the grand daughter on sunday


Sounds good ma man. I'll be joining you in leg doms then lol

Hope the family's well mate. You got something planned with GD? Take her to go see Frozen. Its pretty funny


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

loving the leg doms mate :lol:

Family are good thanks. How are yours?

She is 1 next week a bit young for frozen. But thanks

Going to take her to the local fun house/ball park.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> loving the leg doms mate :lol:
> 
> Family are good thanks. How are yours?
> 
> ...


Oops...aye maybe too young mate lol. Ball park is a much better idea

Their all good, 3 of us watching the new hunger games. ..its no bad.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Not seen that yet. Still on my to watch list.

You come across another bench yet?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Oops...aye maybe too young mate lol. Ball park is a much better idea
> 
> Their all good, 3 of us watching the new hunger games. ..its no bad.


Any good?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Not seen that yet. Still on my to watch list.
> 
> You come across another bench yet?


I got Riddick also for later 

No man, way down the priority list for now. Will have to wait till after the new year when money isn't flying out our hands



Jimmysteve95 said:


> Any good?


No bad. I didn't like the first one, but this better and good story line


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds like a film feast mate.

hope u got plenty of popcorn :lol:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

lee85 said:


> I got Riddick also for later
> 
> No man, way down the priority list for now. Will have to wait till after the new year when money isn't flying out our hands
> 
> No bad. I didn't like the first one, but this better and good story line


My girlfriend has read them and said that makes the films better, because of how much they stick to the books. Personally I havn't read a book since I went on holiday in august :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like a film feast mate.
> 
> hope u got plenty of popcorn :lol:


Even better...beef curry and maybe some turkey lasagna if im still hungry lol



Jimmysteve95 said:


> My girlfriend has read them and said that makes the films better, because of how much they stick to the books. Personally I havn't read a book since I went on holiday in august :lol:


I dont know how anyone can read a fictional book tbh. If its good enough they'll make a film lol.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Even better...beef curry and maybe some turkey lasagna if im still hungry lol
> 
> I dont know how anyone can read a fictional book tbh. If its good enough they'll make a film lol.


Yeah I'd much rather be doing something I can get involved with, like gaming or sports haha. Or a film since it gets the plot over and done with in 2 hours!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You will need that for legs tomorrow


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Yeah I'd much rather be doing something I can get involved with, like gaming or sports haha. Or a film since it gets the plot over and done with in 2 hours!


Haha. Exactly mate. I don't mind a book. I just hate being taken out of reality with a pile of drivel that I could watch in less time 



andyhuggins said:


> You will need that for legs tomorrow


F*cking right I will mate! Lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That makes 2 of us then. :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> That makes 2 of us then. :lol:


I'm happy I'm no suffering alone then lol. This legs twice a week lark is no bad tbf


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

:lol:It really brings them up mate. F***ing sore though


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> :lol:It really brings them up mate. F***ing sore though


Too right mate...but it's gotta be done. They are lagging a bit


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

hate the pain during. Love it afterwards


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> hate the pain during. Love it afterwards


Lol. Same mate...I love not being able to walk. ..I just laugh the full day cause I look like an idiot!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Trying to go upstairs or sit and stand. F**k me it hurts. But it makes the girls laugh :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Trying to go upstairs or sit and stand. F**k me it hurts. But it makes the girls laugh :lol:


It's fun for everyone mate. And the missus has a good unfair attack too! Lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

All I get is it's your fault. I suppose it is. But I bloody live it :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> All I get is it's your fault. I suppose it is. But I bloody live it :lol:


Haha! Their no wrong mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

They just take the **** LOL


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> They just take the **** LOL


Lol. When i get the missus training her legs she can't walk properly for nearly a week lol! That's my revenge 

You watching I'm a celebrity?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

No mate I'm not.

Know what you mean about the Mrs doing legs. But to be fair mine is a real training monster :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> No mate I'm not.
> 
> Know what you mean about the Mrs doing legs. But to be fair mine is a real training monster :lol:


Don't blame ye...I'm subjected to it...I've become complacent to the situation lol.

Really? Yer missus beasts out a decent session? Impressive mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Yeah. Once she is in the groove. It's like pain doesn't exist :surrender:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Oh Yeah. Once she is in the groove. It's like pain doesn't exist :surrender:


That's a good woman you have there mate!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

She is a real diamond in my eyes. I :thumb :don't know what I would do without her


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> She is a real diamond in my eyes. I :thumb :don't know what I would do without her


Good man. I know where yer coming from


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Good man. I know where yer coming from


  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Sorry mate. ..I'm poofing out of legs today. Couldn't get up this morning...man flu  . No maning up here lol. I may do triceps cause I can ly or sit down. ..only been up an hour

Enjoy yer leg session...al just be feeling sorry for myself on the couch


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

lee85 said:


> Sorry mate. ..I'm poofing out of legs today. Couldn't get up this morning...man flu  . No maning up here lol. I may do triceps cause I can ly or sit down. ..only been up an hour
> 
> Enjoy yer leg session...al just be feeling sorry for myself on the couch


If you're feeling under the weather mate, it's best to rest today.

Man flu is a right hinderance.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

hey Lee

Sorry to hear your feeling off it, best to rest!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope its not full blown man flu evil stuff, woman are so lucky not to get it.........


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> If you're feeling under the weather mate, it's best to rest today.
> 
> Man flu is a right hinderance.





YummyMummy said:


> hey Lee
> 
> Sorry to hear your feeling off it, best to rest!





mygym said:


> Hope its not full blown man flu evil stuff, woman are so lucky not to get it.........


Not full blown near death situation...yet. last will and testament has been spoken. ..I'd rather give birth to a 10lb baby than have this...woman are so lucky!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Not full blown near death situation...yet. last will and testament has been spoken. ..I'd rather give birth to a 10lb baby than have this...woman are so lucky!


hmmmm:rolleyes:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> hmmmm


Lol...deadly terrible thing this man flu


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Sorry mate. ..I'm poofing out of legs today. Couldn't get up this morning...man flu  . No maning up here lol. I may do triceps cause I can ly or sit down. ..only been up an hour
> 
> Enjoy yer leg session...al just be feeling sorry for myself on the couch


Sorry to here you ain't good mate. Best to just take it easy.

Had an epic session with an old training partner. Wife had to drive home as my legs were shaking :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry to here you ain't good mate. Best to just take it easy.
> 
> Had an epic session with an old training partner. Wife had to drive home as my legs were shaking :lol:


Now that's a f*cking session mate! ! Lol.

I never bothered with triceps either bud...skull crushers could have lived up to their name.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Now that's a f*cking session mate! ! Lol.
> 
> I never bothered with triceps either bud...skull crushers could have lived up to their name.


Oh yeah they are getting painful now mate :lol:

probably a good idea not to do the S/K's :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Oh yeah they are getting painful now mate :lol:
> 
> probably a good idea not to do the S/K's :lol:


Yus!! :thumb:

How was your mates legs after?

I agree :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Yus!! :thumb:
> 
> How was your mates legs after?
> 
> I agree :lol:


He was just as bad :lol:

Good job we picked him up and dropped him off :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> He was just as bad :lol:
> 
> Good job we picked him up and dropped him off :lol:


Lol...that's physical and emotional abuse mate!

You take him to the gym, destroy him, probably call him all sorts of names to get that rep and then drive him home. ..poor guy :lol:

Did you get out with GD or is that tomorrow?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Lol...that's physical and emotional abuse mate!
> 
> You take him to the gym, destroy him, probably call him all sorts of names to get that rep and then drive him home. ..poor guy :lol:
> 
> Did you get out with GD or is that tomorrow?


He was just as bad as me. Once we get going it is game on :lol:

We are taking the GD to the fun house on sunday. OMG that will be fun with my leg doms :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> He was just as bad as me. Once we get going it is game on :lol:
> 
> We are taking the GD to the fun house on sunday. OMG that will be fun with my leg doms :lol:


As it's meant to be mate...nothing better than a bit of competitiveness.

Yer gonna be walking like you've been rammed mate :lol: just sit in the ball pool and don't move


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> As it's meant to be mate...nothing better than a bit of competitiveness.
> 
> Yer gonna be walking like you've been rammed mate :lol: just sit in the ball pool and don't move


He is very competitive :lol:

Just hope there is no stairs :lol:

love this feeling. But maybe not tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> He is very competitive :lol:
> 
> Just hope there is no stairs :lol:
> 
> love this feeling. But maybe not tomorrow :lol:


That's a good training partner mate. You should train together more often.

Haha, stairs everywhere mate! I hope for the sake of not looking weird that its all ground level lol.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> That's a good training partner mate. You should train together more often.
> 
> Haha, stairs everywhere mate! I hope for the sake of not looking weird that its all ground level lol.


We can only get together now and again. But when we do it is good!!!!!

Well I will just have to put up with the p**s taking from my daughters :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> We can only get together now and again. But when we do it is good!!!!!
> 
> Well I will just have to put up with the p**s taking from my daughters :lol:


I can tell mate. It's something I do miss atm not having a training partner.

Lol, what's kids for if not to rip it out their old man


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> I can tell mate. It's something I do miss atm not having a training partner.
> 
> Lol, what's kids for if not to rip it out their old man


Oh yeah they will take the p**s and have no sympathy what ever :lol:

Yeah it's good to have a real partner now and again


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Oh yeah they will take the p**s and have no sympathy what ever :lol:
> 
> Yeah it's good to have a real partner now and again


Not to worry. You have all the embarrassing pics and memories of them to make you feel better 

Yeah. I get the odd person up to the house every once a month and then get messages of how paralysed they are the next day and I don't see them for a bit lol...they like the safety of texts, calls and social media lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Not to worry. You have all the embarrassing pics and memories of them to make you feel better
> 
> Yeah. I get the odd person up to the house every once a month and then get messages of how paralysed they are the next day and I don't see them for a bit lol...they like the safety of texts, calls and social media lol


Yeah loads of pics :lol:

He is a beast and really puts us through it :lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Gone quiet here? You all well?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Where are you Lee??


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

@lee85 you'd better not be doing one of your disappearing acts again ffs:tt2:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It looks like he maybe suffering from a former illness. I wish you well mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> It looks like he maybe suffering from a former illness. I wish you well mate


I hope not:sad:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So do i mate :sad:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope your doing ok mate,


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Where are you Lee??





mygym said:



>





GreedyBen said:


> @lee85 you'd better not be doing one of your disappearing acts again ffs:tt2:





andyhuggins said:


> It looks like he maybe suffering from a former illness. I wish you well mate


I am sure lee will be on to inform you how he is and that but I thought I would let you know he is fine just using a different forum a bit more now and is busy sorting Christmas etc. Didn't want any of you to worry


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I am sure lee will be on to inform you how he is and that but I thought I would let you know he is fine just using a different forum a bit more now and is busy sorting Christmas etc. Didn't want any of you to worry


Nice one, say hi!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

mygym said:


> Nice one, say hi!


I will do mate, I am sure he will pop back though


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I am sure lee will be on to inform you how he is and that but I thought I would let you know he is fine just using a different forum a bit more now and is busy sorting Christmas etc. Didn't want any of you to worry


Fcuks sake not another one:no:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> Fcuks sake not another one:no:


Not another what mate?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Not another what mate?


Deserter:rolleyes:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> Deserter


He hasn't deserted at all mate just been really busy. I only spoke to him yesterday as I do off the forum


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> He has deserted at all mate just been really busy. I only spoke to him yesterday as I do off the forum


Hasn't? Ok fair enough! Too many good people off here disappearing.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> Hasn't? Ok fair enough! Too many good people off here disappearing.


Haha just realised my typo lmao. He *hasn't* deserted


----------

